# Weight loss & fitness log



## Ameriscot

Starting March 10th you are invited to log your meals/calories and workouts.  On Saturdays we will log our weigh-ins.  You don't have to give your weight, just how much you've lost and, if you wish, how much more you have to lose. 

Everyone is invited!

:fun:

Good luck, ladies & gentlemen!


----------



## Ameriscot

Day one - Tuesday.

Goal:  lose 17 - 19 more pounds by August 23.

Healthy menu today (except for a single shot G & T in the evening).  Total 1320 calories

Workout at home: about 1 1/2 hours
I normally do my upper body muscle work on gym day, but didn't do it yesterday.  So today I am also doing upper - dumbbells, pushups, triceps dips.
Lower:  muscle workouts using dumbbells, ankle weights, body weight.  Abs, core, thighs, calves, glutes.


----------



## QuickSilver

Here we go!   I'm so happy we have this thread.  Let's see..  My goal is to lose 25 pounds by the end of the summer. I have so far lost a total of 30 pounds from last June through November and have been able to keep it off ... even through the Holidays!   BUT now it's time to get back to losing the 2nd half needed.

So Yesterday was day one.  I do it a little differently.  I do not count calories. I eat a variety of healthy foods including whole grains, veggies and lean protein.  I limit my portion sizes, eat slowly, and stop when I feel satisfied.  I find that easier than calorie counting and it works for me.  I also avoid processed food and starchy carbs like white rice, potatoes and pasta.. (other than multigrain pasta in small amounts)  I totally avoid all artificial sweeteners and opt for either real sugar or most often, Stevia.  I drink only water with my meals or flavored unsweetened sparkling water.

My only form of exercise has been walking.  Last summer I was averaging 12 to 15 miles per week.  So usually 5K 4-5 days a week.  Last evening my Dog Izzy and I went out and logged in 2 miles.  I did fine, but poor Izzy had trouble.  She is out of shape after this winter and was really dragging the last half mile.  We will have to build her up to it I guess.  Tonight is supposed to be very nice and I will go out again for my walk.   I would like to add some ankle weights at some point.. perhaps in a few weeks.


----------



## SeaBreeze

My goal is to lose ten pounds and keep it off.  Yesterday was day one for me too, and I also am not counting calories.  I had a small healthy grain 'muffin' (Aussie Bites) for breakfast, A half bottle (8oz) of Kombucha with chia seeds before my gym workout, and eggplant parmesian for dinner.  I also drink a lot of plain seltzer or natural lemon seltzer that has no salt, sugar or calories. I do use a lot of creamer in my morning coffee, but no sugar.

Yesterday spent an hour at the gym, 35 min. on the elliptical and the rest of the time on upper and lower body weight machines.  Took the dog for a 1 1/2 mile walk in park.  Will report back later on what I eat and do today to lose some of these unwanted lbs.  Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## AprilT

My goal is to lose the most recent 30 lbs I've gained over the past few years and keep it off, first 10 is usually the easiest after that it is most difficult to stick to plan to lose more not gain it back or adding even more on top of it.  I'm just sick of the way the extra weight is compounding my already existing health issues.  Not that it would hurt to fit back into a couple of dresses I have in the back of my closet.  20 lbs would do it, I think, 30 lb loss even better.  I may take a before in those dresses and an after.  MAYBE I will.  LOL.  I will post a before I grew out of the blue one for sure  

I know how to do this in a healthy way for me, I just need to follow through and stick with what has always worked for me in the past, I avoid high carbs especially anything with added sugars, white breads, pastas and rice.  I will add in some exercises that won't cause further injuries to my body with the aide of my physical therapist advice. I do have some helpful videos that I will make sure to pop into the dvd at least 3 times a week as the days move on.  I have a couple specifically for people with ailments and I also have yoga and tai chi ones.

I had already started eating to lose first thing yesterday, so, I'm on my way, but, saying it out loud with the group, hopefully will give me the added boost to stick to plan.  

My weight loss chart, I will change it as the lbs drop:


----------



## NancyNGA

Five years ago I lost 30 pounds and kept it off until last fall. Then I got careless and started gaining gradually. My goal is to get back to my target weight before hot weather gets here. I only need to lose about 5-6 pounds, but if I don't "nip this in the bud" it will get out of control and I'll have 30 to lose again.    My only method is to count calories.  I get enough exercise taking care of things around the house and farm, but it's sporadic.  When the weather warms up I try to do a 2 mile walk every day it's not raining.

Yesterday I had a piece of cake in the morning before happening on this thread, but managed to salvage the day by cooking a huge pot of mixed vegetables and snacking on those the rest of the day.  Calories: 1550.  I'll try to keep below 1500 calories per day on average. 

Since my weight can fluctuate as much as 2 pounds from day to day, I'll probably report the average daily weight for the week on Saturday. 

Let's go!  We can do this, guys! :yes:


----------



## AprilT

Nancy, I'm with you, my weight fluctuates  by a lb or two day to day, so yes, I won't change my chart until final count on Sat, I usually lose 5 to 10 lbs my first full week, but, taking these cortisone shots have changed that, so, I will be happy with just the 5 for the first week and 1 to 2 1lbs every week thereafter.


----------



## QuickSilver

That's the healthiest way... just 1-2 pounds a week..


----------



## AprilT

QuickSilver said:


> That's the healthiest way... just 1-2 pounds a week..



I agree, as a bigger person, I'm bound to lose a lot the first week and mostly water, but, the heavier you are, the more you often lose the first week depending a a few things one has to take into account along with size and body chemistry, muscle mass, medical circumstances and so forth.


----------



## Ameriscot

Agree 1 - 2 pounds is healthy.  The first week of dieting can result in a 4-5 pound loss which is fluid.


----------



## pchrise

Ameriscot said:


> Agree 1 - 2 pounds is healthy.  The first week of dieting can result in a 4-5 pound loss which is fluid.



I think reducing stress getting more sleep will be a start.  I need to drop the weight I gained during the last months of lack of sleep. Also ate a few  not so good items.  I do best with a protein regiment less carbs.  Will also try and use weights. 

  Here are some tips I will use   http://www.womenshealthmag.com/nutrition/boost-metabolism?page=4


----------



## SeaBreeze

Took a walk in the park this morning, and did 21 miles on the exercise bike at the gym.  For food today, an Aussie Bite for breakfast, and sauteed mushrooms over whole wheat spagetti for dinner.  I'm letting hubby finish off the pie and heavy cream, for dessert tonight I'll have plain nonfat greek yogurt, unfiltered honey, lemon juice and flaxseeds...usually what I have for breakfast.  You girls sound like your in it to win it, so happy to be here with you.  If I lose 1-2 lbs. a week, I'll be thrilled.


----------



## QuickSilver

Pretty much stayed on track yesterday.  I decided to walk with ankle weights last night.. I have 2.5 pound weights on each ankle.. and I was able to do a mile and 1/2.  It sure felt weird when I took them off and walked.. I felt like I was marching..!!  lol!

April.   I want a weight tracker for my signature too!   Where do I get one and how do I put it on?   That is so cool!!


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Pretty much stayed on track yesterday.  I decided to walk with ankle weights last night.. I have 2.5 pound weights on each ankle.. and I was able to do a mile and 1/2.  It sure felt weird when I took them off and walked.. I felt like I was marching..!!  lol!
> 
> April.   I want a weight tracker for my signature too!   Where do I get one and how do I put it on?   That is so cool!!



I have 2kg weights on each ankle and use them for floor exercises for my thighs, legs, butt.  I hurt myself badly wearing ankle weights while doing tae bo a couple of years ago.  Horrible hip pain.  So be careful.


----------



## Ameriscot

I need limits set which is why I must count calories.  Today's menu: B: porridge/dried apricot-date mix/soy milk, S: post-workout at gym: 2 oatcakes w/unsweetened pb, L: 2 scrambled eggs w/smoked salmon on whole grain toast, large orange, D:  veggie & Quorn curry on basmati rice, salad, S: single shot gin & tonic.  Drinks: tea w/soymilk, coffee w/almond milk, various teas, flavoured water, lots of water. Calories: 1495

Gym workout:  
30 mins spin bike
4 x 12 on 4 resistance machines (for upper body and back)
4 x 12 rope/pulley for triceps

Gym workout was cut a bit short as I ran into an American friend that I hadn't seen since autumn.  She and her Scottish husband are here for retirement.

At home upper body:
dumbbells (4 sets of 12 - 11 routines), pushups, triceps dips.


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> I have 2kg weights on each ankle and use them for floor exercises for my thighs, legs, butt.  I hurt myself badly wearing ankle weights while doing tae bo a couple of years ago.  Horrible hip pain.  So be careful.



2kg is 4.6 lbs so that's pretty heavy.  I was reading that ankle weights should be between 1 and 3 pounds.  It still was very strange and my quads and glutes could really feel it..   So far so good.  I feel ok today as far as my muscles go..  I'll try for 2 miles tonight.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> 2kg is 4.6 lbs so that's pretty heavy.  I was reading that ankle weights should be between 1 and 3 pounds.  It still was very strange and my quads and glutes could really feel it..   So far so good.  I feel ok today as far as my muscles go..  I'll try for 2 miles tonight.




4.4 lbs. I have some 2.5 lbs ones I brought over from the US, but they were feeling too light so moved up to the next ones. I only use them for floor exercises.  And the movements are slow and controlled.


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> 4.4 lbs. I have some 2.5 lbs ones I brought over from the US, but they were feeling too light so moved up to the next ones. I only use them for floor exercises.  And the movements are slow and controlled.



I keep toying with the idea of joining a gym, but I don't like floor exercises or weights. I'm happy walking and keeping up my lower body strength.. no broken hips for me...  I hope..


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> I keep toying with the idea of joining a gym, but I don't like floor exercises or weights. I'm happy walking and keeping up my lower body strength.. no broken hips for me...  I hope..



I do my cardio at the gym and use the resistance machines.  But I do dumbbells and floor exercises at home.  Lots of good reasons to build all your muscles including more efficient burning of calories, build bone strength, strong abs and core means less likely to get backaches, etc.  Not wanting to bang the drum too much but some of the reasons for strength training in 'older people' according to the CDC. 
http://www.cdc.gov/physicalactivity/growingstronger/why/index.html


----------



## QuickSilver

I have problems with some floor exercises... for some reason they make me dizzy and nauseous,  Particularly the crunches.. and when I tried the Stability Ball, I nearly threw up from dizziness.   Odd..


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> I have problems with some floor exercises... for some reason they make me dizzy and nauseous,  Particularly the crunches.. and when I tried the Stability Ball, I nearly threw up from dizziness.   Odd..



I gave up on the ball!  Some of mine are not on the floor - like lunges, squats, calf lifts.  I enjoy using dumbbells for my upper body more than anything else.


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> I gave up on the ball!  Some of mine are not on the floor - like lunges, squats, calf lifts.  I enjoy using dumbbells for my upper body more than anything else.




I am going to have to make a conscious effort to work on upper body strength.. It's not my strong suit.  In fact.. I more or less detest it.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> I am going to have to make a conscious effort to work on upper body strength.. It's not my strong suit.  In fact.. I more or less detest it.



If you join a gym you could start with resistance machines, then work up to dumbbells.  In my gym the staff is always happy to help you and give tips. I still see many using dumbbells the wrong way - they do it too fast, or they are too heavy or too light.


----------



## NancyNGA

Logging in:  Calories yesterday totaled 1530.  Going to try for 1200 today.  At 1200 there are no exceptions, no treats or rewards at the end of the day.  At 1500 there is a little leeway to pick something nasty (tasty) to eat, and that's where I always get into trouble. I get too impatient.  Temps jumped 30 degrees here.  High predicted at 78F (26C).  Hot weather is already here and that was my goal time to get this done. Yikes!


----------



## AprilT

QuickSilver said:


> Pretty much stayed on track yesterday.  I decided to walk with ankle weights last night.. I have 2.5 pound weights on each ankle.. and I was able to do a mile and 1/2.  It sure felt weird when I took them off and walked.. I felt like I was marching..!!  lol!
> 
> April.   I want a weight tracker for my signature too!   Where do I get one and how do I put it on?   That is so cool!!



Happy to oblige.    I used the one that says "weight loss" and set it up from there.

http://lilyslim.com/create.html

If you or anyone else that wants one needs any help with it just let me know.


----------



## QuickSilver

AprilT said:


> Happy to oblige.    I used the one that says "weight loss" and set it up from there.
> 
> http://lilyslim.com/create.html
> 
> If you or anyone else that wants one needs any help with it just let me know.



So you don't have it set as your permanent signature.. I suppose that can be done though?  Or just posted when we report our losses..


----------



## Ameriscot

NancyNGA said:


> Logging in:  Calories yesterday totaled 1530.  Going to try for 1200 today.  At 1200 there are no exceptions, no treats or rewards at the end of the day.  At 1500 there is a little leeway to pick something nasty (tasty) to eat, and that's where I always get into trouble. I get too impatient.  Temps jumped 30 degrees here.  High predicted at 78F (26C).  Hot weather is already here and that was my goal time to get this done. Yikes!



Yes, I find 1200 very restrictive so I try to stick to between 1300-1500.  1500 on a workout day, 1300 on a rest day.


----------



## AprilT

QuickSilver said:


> So you don't have it set as your permanent signature.. I suppose that can be done though?  Or just posted when we report our losses..



I thought about doing that, but, with some of our more smart alecky members, (male,) I'm hesitant to broadcast all over the board just in case the scale goes in the wrong direction, I already had someone, months ago, start a thread out of spite, not mentioning any names.  LOL!  But you know what, phunk em!  But then again, do I want to have to explain the darn thing in every thread every time I post somewhere?  Again phunk em.  I'll give it a go and see how it works out.

BTW, my stomach has already gone down and am feeling good about that, inches already lost, I haven't gotten on the scale as yet.  I usually just go by how my clothing fit.  But, I will do my weigh in for Saturdays as a responsible member of the group.   

Off to set up the little scale as my sig, I know I'm asking for trouble.  Wait, I'll take a vote, what say the rest of you, think that's a good or bad idea. 

I'm thinking I'll be getting remarks like, I see the scale is stagnant, uh, backpedaling eh?


----------



## QuickSilver

AprilT said:


> I thought about doing that, but, with some of our more smart alecky members, (male,) I'm hesitant to broadcast all over the board just in case the scale goes in the wrong direction, I already had someone, months ago, start a thread out of spite, not mentioning any names.  LOL!  But you know what, phunk em!  But then again, do I want to have to explain the darn thing in every thread every time I post somewhere?  Again phunk em.  I'll give it a go and see how it works out.
> 
> BTW, my stomach has already gone down and am feeling good about that, inches already lost, I haven't gotten on the scale as yet.  I usually just go by how my clothing fit.  But, I will do my weigh in for Saturdays as a responsible member of the group.
> 
> Off to set up the little scale as my sig, I know I'm asking for trouble.  Wait, I'll take a vote, what say the rest of you, think that's a good or bad idea.
> 
> I'm thinking I'll be getting remarks like, I see the scale is stagnant, uh, backpedaling eh?



If you do, I will.. and again Phunk 'em.   I have to wait until I get home.


----------



## Ameriscot

Hmm...would be extra motivation to lose so as to avoid smart arse remarks from certain resident smart arse SF'ers.


----------



## AprilT

OK, then, I'll do it.


----------



## Ameriscot

April, which code did you use for the ticker?  I'm looking at forum signatures.  HTML or BB code?


----------



## SeaBreeze

AprilT said:


> I'm thinking I'll be getting remarks like, I see the scale is stagnant, uh, backpedaling eh?



I think my first response off the top of my head would be 'get a life!'.   Live in person, I'd use the "phunk" reply. layful:


----------



## AprilT

Sea, for some reason, the link for the signature code isn't working, I'm not sure why it doesn't seem to want to work for this site. Only seems to work when I post it directly as below


----------



## Ameriscot

On mine I copied Direct Image URL.


----------



## AZ Jim

Any male member who dares make any negative comment you guys should put on ignore and keep going on your journey and more power to ya.


----------



## AprilT

SeaBreeze said:


> I used where it said Pseudo HTML, UBB and BBCode.  I copied that and it worked good here.



That's what I used, but nothing appeared under my signature.


----------



## AprilT

Ha, Ha, Ha, :lofl: I just remembered something, I have signatures blocked.  Duh, duh, duh duh duh, dumb arse me.  Let me go check that box.


----------



## AprilT

Hmmmm, that didn't help, joke's still on me.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Ha, Ha, Ha, :lofl: I just remembered something, I have signatures blocked.  Duh, duh, duh duh duh, dumb arse me.  Let me go check that box.


----------



## Ameriscot

AZ Jim said:


> Any male member who dares make any negative comment you guys should put on ignore and keep going on your journey and more power to ya.



Okay.    Or I could use my big muscles and kick their behinds.


----------



## AprilT

you are using a different site than I used, that could be the problem.

I might have to go set it up on ticketfactory, I've used them before, but I like the lily one.  I see what I can do on the other site


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> you are using a different site than I used, that could be the problem.
> 
> I might have to go set it up on ticketfactory, I've used them before, but I like the lily one.  I see what I can do on the other site



I couldn't get lily to work so am using tickerfactory.


----------



## QuickSilver

AZ Jim said:


> Any male member who dares make any negative comment you guys should put on ignore and keep going on your journey and more power to ya.




Jim.... We don't expect any of our fine gentlemen to make negative comments..  Only offer encouragement..... and tell us how wonderful and beautiful we are.. lol!!  You know... just like at home!


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> I couldn't get lily to work so am using tickerfactory.



I have to do mine when I get home..  But hopefully, you all will have if figured out and can help me..


----------



## AprilT

SeaBreeze said:


> April, did you click on Save Signature and use the icon for inserting images above the post area?
> 
> View attachment 15684



That works when I just want to post, but those images you show aren't displayed in my signature section when I go over to the settings page to set it up in signatures.

I'm not talking about posting directly from here, I'm talking about as a signature.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> That works when I just want to post, but those images you show aren't displayed in my signature section when I go over to the settings page to set it up in signatures.
> 
> I'm not talking about posting directly from here, I'm talking about as a signature.



Did you put the code in the signature box or in the spaces below it for adding images?


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> Did you put the code in the signature box or in the spaces below it for adding images?




I tried both, but, didn't you say you didn't have success with the lily site either?


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> I tried both, but, didn't you say you didn't have success with the lily site either?



I couldn't figure out which code to use with lily.


----------



## Ameriscot

The code I used was:  Direct Image URL:
Then I put it in here on the edit signature page:  Below the editing box. 
Upload Signature Picture
Option 1 - Enter the URL to the Image on Another Website:


----------



## AprilT

Why don't I have those same icons on my signature page as you do, that's what I don't understand, Sea, I'm missing the one you have circle and the ones to the right of it.

The picture itself is in my signature page, it just won't show up here unless I post the code directly here.


----------



## Ameriscot

Actually, I don't have those icons on the edit signature box either.  I put mine below in the other image box.


----------



## AprilT

AprilT said:


> Why don't I have those same icons on my signature page as you do, that's what I don't understand, Sea, I'm missing the one you have circle and the ones to the right of it.
> 
> The picture itself is in my signature page, it just won't show up here unless I post the code directly here.





GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!  Now just when I was going to say phunk it, it wants to show up.


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscott, that's what worked, but, before, I guess I needed to hit two save buttons for it to show up.  There's a box the reads insert signature and save signature, you have to hit both.  It worked for the lily site on my last ditch effort.  I rarely have this much trouble on sites, but, this one for me just wasn't computing.  I think it's my lack of junk food consumption, I need some cake.  But I shall resist.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Ameriscott, that's what worked, but, before, I guess I needed to hit too save buttons for it to show up.  There's a box the reads insert signature and save signature, you have to hit both.  It worked for the lily site on my last ditch effort.  I rarely have this much trouble on sites, but, this one for me just wasn't computing.  I think it's my lack of junk food consumption, I need some cake.  But I shall resist.



Stop!  Back away from the cake, April!


----------



## AprilT

If we keep saying the cake word, I might end up caving.  So, I'm going mum on the C word from here on end as of now.  But in a week or so, I will be able to make a sugar free Cheese-C that won't interfere with my weight loss plan.


----------



## QuickSilver

testing


YEY!!!  It worked!!


----------



## AprilT

YAY you! QS, glad to see you got yours.


----------



## Denise1952

Ok, I'm with'ya AM  This will encourage me, and be fun!  Much easier to have others "with" you!  Let's roll (no pun intended, lol) denise!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Welcome aboard Denise, how much are you trying to lose?


----------



## Denise1952

I can't get my ticker in my sig SB.  I don't know which code should work.  Can you help me?  I have it made, and I need to lose about 20-25 depending on muscle growth. I do weight resistence so as to build some, so I may not need to loose that much by the scale.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Today I had an Aussie Bite for 'breakfast', a bagel with lox (smoked salmon) with Philadelphia (1/3 fat) chive and onion cream cheese, and thin sliced onion for supper.  For evening snack, I'll have my nonfat yogurt that I normally have in the morning.   No gym or exercise today, expect my morning walk in the park with hubby.

Okay, now for a stupid question.  How do you update your tickers on Saturday?  I did choose a PIN, and according to the site, you're supposed to be able to click on your ticker to update it??  When I click on my ticker, nothing happens.

The only tickers I've ever used was on Pet Forums, they were ones for my dog and cat's age...and they updated automatically with the calender on the computer.  I put a sticky thread about tickers in this forum, but I'd definitely like to add how to do an update.  Can anyone tell me the secret?


----------



## AprilT

SeaBreeze said:


> Today I had an Aussie Bite for 'breakfast', a bagel with lox (smoked salmon) with Philadelphia (1/3 fat) chive and onion cream cheese, and thin sliced onion for supper.  For evening snack, I'll have my nonfat yogurt that I normally have in the morning.   No gym or exercise today, expect my morning walk in the park with hubby.
> 
> Okay, now for a stupid question.  How do you update your tickers on Saturday?  I did choose a PIN, and according to the site, you're supposed to be able to click on your ticker to update it??  When I click on my ticker, nothing happens.
> 
> The only tickers I've ever used was on Pet Forums, they were ones for my dog and cat's age...and they updated automatically with the calender on the computer.  I put a sticky thread about tickers in this forum, but I'd definitely like to add how to do an update.  Can anyone tell me the secret?



I'll have to check the ticket factory site, I know how to do it on the one I used, but the tickerfactory is a bit different, I'll check it out and get back here if I figured it out.


----------



## AprilT




----------



## AprilT

OGOSSHhhhh!  I don't know if I can remember what I did.  LOL

Clicked on the tickler, put in my pin, then my code, clicked edit weight, changed the number as you can see above, my tickler changed from 25 to go to 30 to go tough, thats not really how I want this thing to work, it's not how these things used to work.  I'm going to see if the same thing happens on the lily site. brb


----------



## AprilT

It doesn't work for the signatures though, I believe it's because of the way in which we have to post it to this site.  You have to change it manually by bringing the entire code back here if you want to change the signature or post it in each of your post.  

I can think of ways around it, but, some might see that as a nuisance as well.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks April!  I went onto the site and did it again.  This time I saved the link they have to edit the signature in my favorites, guess I missed that last time.  Now I go into my bookmarked favorites, click on the site, and it takes me to the page where I can edit.  Hopefully on Saturday I'll have something to change.


----------



## Denise1952

For anyone that wants to do some weight-resistance (muscle building) exercises, but opt out of the gym thing, and equipment, I use a military body-weight training.  I have a book but you don't need the book as I can tell you the basics of the workout.  If you want to know what I'm talking about, look up "You Are Your Own Gym".  It's by one of our Navy Seals, and he's continued to train all sorts of special operations teams, Mark Loren.  I'm not trying to sell a book, don't misunderstand, it's just that with these sorts of exercises, which are of use no matter where you are, or what you are wearing you can still pump off a few.  I got into it because I don't like gyms, and, I couldn't afford one now if I wanted to

Even though I've gained back 8 lbs since last July when I had a surgery, I think the reason I did so well since then is that I was in very, good shape.  Hope to get back to that


----------



## Ameriscot

The weight I am trying to lose now is the rest of the weight I gained in Thailand plus the 6-8 lbs I still had to lose before we went.  I'm very bad about gaining while on holidays/vacations, then have to lose when I get home.  Besides making it harder to lose, it results in more loose skin that will never tighten up.  Not a health issue, but only relates to vanity.  But still....

Thursday:
Healthy menu.  Calories: 1293


At home workout:  
Lower:  muscle workouts using dumbbells, ankle weights, step, mat.  Abs, core, thighs, calves, glutes.


----------



## QuickSilver

My weight is the rest of the 55 pounds I needed to lose plus 5 more...  just because... That will put me well into a normal BMI range.  So If I make it... 60 pounds gone!!   Daunting..  But I lost the first 30.. so hopefully the 2nd 30 will come off..  This is weight I gained post menopause.. I never was heavy.  My normal adult weight was 135-140 pounds when I was in my 40's..   In my younger years I was very skinny.  108 pounds up until age 30.   But Menopause crept up on me  without much fanfare... and so did the weight.   Time for it to go!!


----------



## Ameriscot

I was always average weight until my late 30's.  Just after my 40th birthday is when I started to diet and workout.  I went from 155 to 120 and I was thin but still young enough that it looked good.  At 50 having gained again (surprise, surprise) I went from somewhere around 160 I think to 130 - and looked slim but not skinny.  At 59 I had gotten to my heaviest weight ever - 167.  My goal was to be a healthy weight on my 60th birthday and wear a bikini on some nice beach.  As I lost my goal got lower and lower - 135, 132, 130.  Got down to 128 and I was thin, almost too thin as a lot of that was/is muscle.  Didn't buy the bikini (bought one later) and went to Morocco for my birthday. 

Of course, it's crept back on, lost again, crept back on, etc etc.  Very unhealthy I know.  Healthier to be overweight than to yo-yo.


----------



## QuickSilver

I'm not looking for a bikini...  I just want to be healthy and look good too..


----------



## NancyNGA

Calories for Wed (3/11):  1430  

 So much for trying to keep it at 1200.   At least it finally came in under 1500.  

Subway ham and cheese for lunch.  Otherwise healthy stuff except for 1 tablespoonful of butter. Had a huge salad with grilled chicken pieces instead of an evening meal.  I like to put about 1/3 head of lettuce in a large mixing bowl and throw in leftovers from the refrigerator.  Sometimes it comes out pretty good.  Sometimes not.  

Do you guys all eat breakfast?   I never could eat anything first thing in the morning, even as a kid.   It was like torture to get a cup of cocoa and a slice of toast down before school.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> I'm not looking for a bikini...  I just want to be healthy and look good too..



I'll never have a flat stomach and don't really need or want one.  I wouldn't wear a bikini anywhere but Thailand where about 99% of the tourists wear bikinis no matter how they look.  More comfortable than 1 piece to me as you don't have wet material clinging to your middle.


----------



## Ameriscot

NancyNGA said:


> Calories for Wed (3/11):  1430
> 
> So much for trying to keep it at 1200.   At least it finally came in under 1500.
> 
> Subway ham and cheese for lunch.  Otherwise healthy stuff except for 1 tablespoonful of butter. Had a huge salad with grilled chicken pieces instead of an evening meal.  I like to put about 1/3 head of lettuce in a large mixing bowl and throw in leftovers from the refrigerator.  Sometimes it comes out pretty good.  Sometimes not.
> 
> Do you guys all eat breakfast?   I never could eat anything first thing in the morning, even as a kid.   It was like torture to get a cup of cocoa and a slice of toast down before school.




I have always been a breakfast eater.  Normally I eat porridge (long-cooking Scottish oats) with a mixture of dried fruit (apricots/dates/raisins) which I weigh out as 10 grams, add soy milk and water then nuke it for 3 minutes.  Then I pour on some almond milk.  Very filling and very healthy. 210 calories for all of it.  

I stopped using any sweetener on it about a year ago and I'm used to it unsweetened now.  Sometimes I make it without the dried fruit and add fresh strawberries or raspberries or blueberries after it's cooked.


----------



## QuickSilver

NancyNGA said:


> Calories for Wed (3/11):  1430
> 
> So much for trying to keep it at 1200.   At least it finally came in under 1500.
> 
> Subway ham and cheese for lunch.  Otherwise healthy stuff except for 1 tablespoonful of butter. Had a huge salad with grilled chicken pieces instead of an evening meal.  I like to put about 1/3 head of lettuce in a large mixing bowl and throw in leftovers from the refrigerator.  Sometimes it comes out pretty good.  Sometimes not.
> 
> Do you guys all eat breakfast?   I never could eat anything first thing in the morning, even as a kid.   It was like torture to get a cup of cocoa and a slice of toast down before school.



Yes.. every day..   I usually have fruit of some sort.. and either oatmeal,  fat free cottage cheese, or fat free Greek yogurt.   Today I just had a big bowl of berries.. Blueberries, raspberries, and black berries..


----------



## Denise1952

I gain weight in the Winter as well, but I have never been my ideal weight since around 33 years old, it's my goal to get back in shape, although with muscle, it may not be the weight I think I should be.  I'm thinking 115, but I feel if I have firmed up, then maybe 120.  More will be revealed, lol  I'm going to measure with the tape so I can better know of my progress.  So mainly I like to measure my waist, and some other areas, but that's the place I notice the changes easiest.

My weight training is all from body-weight exercises I have mentioned.  I start with things like lunges, pushups(push off a counter top at first until I am strong enough again to move down to lower levels, eventually the floor).  I don't enjoy that like I enjoy my walking, but the muscle work is mostly for my upper body.  Otherwise, yes, I lose fat by walking using my leg muscles but no muscle growth in upper areas, then I just look thin.

On weighing with the scales, yes, I like to use them, but I try to keep in mind my weight fluctuates.  But I've found if I weigh in the a.m. before I eat, or drink, and weight naked, then I get my truest weight.  Otherwise I weighing my water, clothes and food.  I usually loose about a lb ever two weeks, sometimes more.  I don't count calories anymore, used to be religious about that.  Now I eat 99% proteins, fruits, vegies(lots of raw)water mostly, or tea, and dairy.  I will eat complex carbs, and I eat a lot of walnuts, pecans, sunflower seeds, pumpkin seeds.  I don't do the white flour types of foods like pastas, but I will eat at least one helping of a whole grain bread/muffin type item.

I also use a lot of olive oil, real butter (not a whole lot of butter because I don't eat much that needs it) no low-fat items at all.  I end up more full longer without all the pastas and rice. So not many snacks.  If I feel hungry in between I drink the water first, if I'm still hungry, one of my fave snack is Greek Honey Vanilla Yogurt with walnuts, pecans, raisins, banana, and berries.  Also like to snack on carrots and brocoli with ranch dressing.  I wanted to mention I am totally hooked on sweet potatos now, not the orange yams, but the light sweets.  I usually don't have a carb with dinner, but if I want one it's usually a sweet.

More later, want to go see what you other gals have added to the thread denise


----------



## AprilT

I just want to get this 30 off and take it from there, skinny, thin isn't my goal, getting healthier is and fitting back into a couple of my favorite items as well will make me a happy gal.  I've always been sexy at any size,  so, ideal to what others think or some chart says doesn't matter for me.  I remember some years ago, when I got down to a certain weight that many people would still consider overweight, my GI doctor said to me, I hope you are done, you are in perfect health and don't need to lose any more now.  I was stunned.  Guess he liked big gals.  LOL  I wasn't fat, by many standards, but, I was still a big woman, that is the size, I'd like to get back to but, I'll start with this first 30 and if that's all I get off, I'll be fine with that.


----------



## Denise1952

I wanted to add this link for anyone that might be interested in Mark's program, and to read about him.  Please don't think you have to do the exercises as the pros do, Mark explains how his program works for any age, and any stage of fitness, or lack thereof.  Honestly, this system changed my life.  Yes I gained back when I got sick, but I was well on the way to being in very, good shape.  I know this is not for everyone, and I feel most important, that each person chooses their own way.  Everyone is different.  I try never to give advice, I just say this is what works for me 

This site has a good read front page, as well as videos.  https://www.marklauren.com/books.html

Denise

PS I configured the workout for my age, shape etc.  I learned about Mark from the "Eat More, Weigh Less" group I met up with.  What that means is, when you are burning the calories with activities, you will need to fuel your body "enough" to build that muscle, which in turn, gets into the fat stores  I'll share my experience with anyone that wants to know more.  Again, no need to buy a book, most of his stuff is now free to get to on the internet.  I do have a book and can help you from that.

PSS I'm sorry but one more thing, my food intake (according to my cardio) is the Mediterranean Diet.  This link tells about that: http://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-l...ting/in-depth/mediterranean-diet/art-20047801


----------



## Denise1952

Ameriscot said:


> Day one - Tuesday.
> 
> Goal:  lose 17 - 19 more pounds by August 23.
> 
> Healthy menu today (except for a single shot G & T in the evening).  Total 1320 calories
> 
> Workout at home: about 1 1/2 hours
> I normally do my upper body muscle work on gym day, but didn't do it yesterday.  So today I am also doing upper - dumbbells, pushups, triceps dips.
> Lower:  muscle workouts using dumbbells, ankle weights, body weight.  Abs, core, thighs, calves, glutes.



Imo, that is a super healthy goal, if you were losing 1 lb a week, you'd lose 24.  It seems my friends that were heavier, lost quite a bit faster at first, which seems to be the norm.  I see you do some body weight which is cool.  I never thought I'd get into it but it works incredibly well.  What I love best about weight training, is that the muscles continue to burn calories long after you are done exercising Thanks again for starting this thread, I love talking about this stuff, and it will help me be looking at you gals good habits instead of focusing on my sisters bad ones, LOL!!


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> I just want to get this 30 off and take it from there, skinny, thin isn't my goal, getting healthier is and fitting back into a couple of my favorite items as well will make me a happy gal.  I've always been sexy at any size,  so, ideal to what others think or some chart says doesn't matter for me.  I remember some years ago, when I got down to a certain weight that many people would still consider overweight, my GI doctor said to me, I hope you are done, you are in perfect health and don't need to lose any more now.  I was stunned.  Guess he liked big gals.  LOL  I wasn't fat, by many standards, but, I was still a big woman, that is the size, I'd like to get back to but, I'll start with this first 30 and if that's all I get off, I'll be fine with that.



Skinny isn't desirable at our age.  I keep reading articles that say slightly overweight is healthier.  And you can be fit and overweight.  Belly fat is the least healthy.  A large bum or thighs have nothing to do with being healthy.  

I could be healthy at a higher weight than my goal, but when I got to where my bra was smaller and more comfy and I could tuck in a blouse instead of having to wear loose tops, and I didn't need elastic in my waistbands, it felt good.  I just need to change my attitude that calories don't count when we travel.


----------



## Ameriscot

nwlady said:


> Imo, that is a super healthy goal, if you were losing 1 lb a week, you'd lose 24.  It seems my friends that were heavier, lost quite a bit faster at first, which seems to be the norm.  I see you do some body weight which is cool.  I never thought I'd get into it but it works incredibly well.  What I love best about weight training, is that the muscles continue to burn calories long after you are done exercising Thanks again for starting this thread, I love talking about this stuff, and it will help me be looking at you gals good habits instead of focusing on my sisters bad ones, LOL!!



During a normal week I do 2.5 hours cardio and 4.5 muscle work.  I love having muscles!


----------



## Denise1952

Ameriscot said:


> During a normal week I do 2.5 hours cardio and 4.5 muscle work.  I love having muscles!



It becomes a habit like brushing my teeth, and then if I really need a day to recover, I don't want to, LOL!  It's then like NOT brushing my teeth, LOL!


----------



## Ameriscot

nwlady said:


> It becomes a habit like brushing my teeth, and then if I really need a day to recover, I don't want to, LOL!  It's then like NOT brushing my teeth, LOL!



I try to never do upper body muscle work two days in a row as is always recommended.  This is why I do gym/cardio/resistance machines for upper body, then come home and do dumbbells for upper body.  I'm more flexible with lower body muscle work.


----------



## Denise1952

Ameriscot said:


> I try to never do upper body muscle work two days in a row as is always recommended.  This is why I do gym/cardio/resistance machines for upper body, then come home and do dumbbells for upper body.  I'm more flexible with lower body muscle work.



I agree, I rotate upper body with lower, plus on days I do a lot of hiking/walking that's all I do.


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> Skinny isn't desirable at our age.  I keep reading articles that say slightly overweight is healthier.  And you can be fit and overweight.  Belly fat is the least healthy.  A large bum or thighs have nothing to do with being healthy.
> 
> I could be healthy at a higher weight than my goal, but when I got to where my bra was smaller and more comfy and I could tuck in a blouse instead of having to wear loose tops, and I didn't need elastic in my waistbands, it felt good.  I just need to change my attitude that calories don't count when we travel.



It's always nice to be able to tuck a blouse/shirt, I have a number of dresses that are on the more fitted side, so, when I lose, I'm lucky, my belly goes down and I can get away with it.

I'll show you what I mean, if I lose 20-30 lbs I can fit easily back into this dress, I wore it a four years ago, was able to fit it again a couple of years ago, but have been yo-yoing ever since.  I just want to fit back into it just one more time for old times sake

View attachment 15741


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> It's always nice to be able to tuck a blouse/shirt, I have a number of dresses that are on the more fitted side, so, when I lose, I'm lucky, my belly goes down and I can get away with it.
> 
> I'll show you what I mean, if I lose 20-30 lbs I can fit easily back into this dress, I wore it a four years ago, was able to fit it again a couple of years ago, but have been yo-yoing ever since.  I just want to fit back into it just one more time for old times sake
> 
> View attachment 15741



Very nice!  Looking good!


----------



## Denise1952

You're so pretty April, and I know what you mean about getting into those clothes/dresses again.  My waist is, well, what waist, LOL, but we are all doing something about it Yeehaw!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

AprilT said:


> Why don't I have those same icons on my signature page as you do, that's what I don't understand, Sea, I'm missing the one you have circle and the ones to the right of it.
> 
> The picture itself is in my signature page, it just won't show up here unless I post the code directly here.



I'm sorry April, I obviously have a few more icons in the signature as a moderator, I didn't even think of that.   I apologize to all for the added confusion and want to thank everyone for their instructions and help. :sorry::thanks:


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm sorry April, I obviously have a few more icons in the signature as a moderator, I didn't even think of that.   I apologize to all for the added confusion and want to thank everyone for their instructions and help. :sorry::thanks:



No problem!  You're welcome.


----------



## AprilT

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm sorry April, I obviously have a few more icons in the signature as a moderator, I didn't even think of that.   I apologize to all for the added confusion and want to thank everyone for their instructions and help. :sorry::thanks:



No problemo and you're welcome as always.  

Thanks Denise, Ameriscots for the compliments, but, seriously just want to show the dress and will put it on again when I lose the 30 and take a pic and post it.  Um, I might have to put on some spanx this time around though.


----------



## Denise1952

I think it's good to have that goal.  I'm going to pick something I want to get into, and go for it just like you are doing.  I think it will be some jeans I have since I don't have any dresses to speak of


----------



## SeaBreeze

Meals today was 1/2 bagel (leftover) with lox and cream cheese.  For supper we had grilled salmon fillet with gold potatoes sliced and sauteed in olive oil....I know, getting enough omega 3s in one day here, lol.   Walked with dog in the park in the morning, and did a little weight machines at gym, no cardio today.  I think I'm doing okay, leaving the rich desserts alone for week one, I know it will pay off.


----------



## Denise1952

Awesome day Seabreeze!  Mines not quite over, but I guess we are going to list our foods and exercise.  I started just filling in an excel sheet  but yeah, this is a good idea


----------



## AprilT

Sounds great Sea.  Since it's just me, whatever I cook one day last for two, so yesterday I grilled some chicken and sauteed a bunch of kale and had that again for dinner. 

As I sit and type I am remembering why I haven't done this particular eating plan in a in a while, so, I may have to switch it up really soon.    But, I'm going to keep it as it is for another day and then go for adding more whole grains with the proteins and keeping calories lower.   maybe just alternate days.  I'm not diabetic, but, I get into trouble sometimes with low blood sugar, hypoglycemia.  Very frustrating.

Not going to list my every morsel or exercise routine, but, I will let you know if I've been sticking to plan or making mis steps.     This is very important to me as it seems to be for many of you and I'm happy to have you all hear and be here as support.


----------



## Denise1952

I think that's a good plan.  I was just going to put a copy of my excel sheet with what I ate and did today.  Not sure, think I'll watch you gals and do as you do denise


----------



## Denise1952

I think counting calories is fine, it taught me a lot.  I just figured out my amounts so now I just don't count them.  I belonged (and still do) to myfitnesspal.  I was just getting on here and read your post AM.  I wanted to mention that site for anyone that wants to count as it makes it way easy.  Like you plug in 2 ounces of cottage cheese and it automatically puts in the calories.  My records go back to 2009 when I joined.  It's a free site, and you can totally hide your info to the public, so only you can see it.  Also, say you wanted to show someone, you just give them a pass key.

I have a food scale too, I use to weigh every thing, but I got to know the amounts.  What has worked for me mostly, is I think of what my body needs for fuel to do the things I want to.  If I'm not getting the right fuel, I can feel it when I'm not, that is once I'm eating the foods that I need to most of the time.  I do focus more on healthy, what's good for me then taste, but what's awesome is, I'm learning how good foods are without salt for example.  I'm learning more about good seasonings/herbs.  I'm also learning that if I eat right most of the time, I can also have any sweet, chocolate, pie, whatever.  It's just hitting that balance.  I do NOT believe in deprivation.  Plus, when you are eating, say 1200 calories a day, are you willing to always eat like that?

I've just learned that I have to do that weight-training, and some walking, and not become sedentary.  And by the same token, if I'm bustin my butt on a job, plus exercising, my bod needs fuel, the right fuel.  If you don't feed your body the fuel it needs to perform, it will not just feed on the fat-stores, it (for whatever reason) goes for the lean, muscle mass.  I'd like to see every one here succeed, and have it last because you've actually made a lifestyle change.  I'm so not perfect, but it did work for me.  I lost it bad over last Summers surgery.  Then, I was healed, but I didn't want to do anything.  Now this group has given me the encouragement I need to do it again.

I'll just keep it simple and insert a snip of my excel sheet.  That shows what I ate, and what I did for today  denise PS the walk was half uphill and half down, but slow since I was taking photos as well


----------



## NancyNGA

Calories for Thurs (3/12):  1610  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Didn't do so well today.  For lunch I had to go to DQ and there was nothing under 400 calories that was interesting so I ordered a small milkshake and ate 2/3 of it just for the heck of it. It didn't stick with me.  Just before bedtime stomach started growling and I usually eat a half dozen peanuts to stop it, but got a little carried away with the peanuts. Then a cup of hot tea with lots of sugar.  The rest of the day was healthy stuff.   Oh well, tomorrow's another day.   At least the scales finally budged off my start weight a little this morning.


----------



## QuickSilver

Ok... So I set up my ticker... put it as my signature.. but now how do I go in and change the weight.. Was I supposed to download something.  I have no clue.  I don't see a way to get back to my data to change it.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Ok... So I set up my ticker... put it as my signature.. but now how do I go in and change the weight.. Was I supposed to download something.  I have no clue.  I don't see a way to get back to my data to change it.



Click on your ticker and it will take you back to your page where you enter the pin number you chose.  Right below it says edit/update weight.


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> Click on your ticker and it will take you back to your page where you enter the pin number you chose.  Right below it says edit/update weight.



How do I find my ticker?  all I see is the set up pages


----------



## Ameriscot

I joined an anonymous online diet forum back in 2011 which helped me a lot because of the support.  I quit about a year ago and rejoined a few weeks ago.  You put in your food, workouts, weight if you wish, and anything personal you want to post about and other members can make comments.  No real discussions though. I find the discussions here are helpful.  I'll continue on both though.  I have sticky notes on my desktop where I have all my workouts listed and a menu which I alter.  I copy and paste it into the forum.  So I might as well do the same here. 

As for how to calories.  I use excel to count for me.  One page of the spreadsheet has calories of food/drink I commonly have.  I like using metric here as food is calculated as per 100g.  

My husband cooks dinner and usually it is some type of vegetarian curry.  He uses different vegetables, different beans, Quorn (mince or pieces) for each one, so it's not the same all the time.  Also makes veggie chili as well.  He makes a huge pot so we normally eat the same one 3 nights in a row.  Served on basmati rice but my serving of rice is always very small.  

Menu:
B:  porridge/dried fruit/cinnamon/almond milk
S:  post gym workout - 2 oatcakes w/pb
L:  whole wheat tortilla w/low fat cheddar, grapes, strawberries, yogurt
D:  veg/pumpkin/Quorn curry & basmati rice, salad
tea w/soy milk, herbal teas, flavoured water, water, coffee w/almond milk
S:  single shot gin & tonic w/lime, 2 oatcakes
Cals:  1484


Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike (intense!)
5 mins rowing machine
10 mins elliptical
4 x 12 on 4 resistance machines
4 x 12 rope/pulley for triceps


Workout at home (upper):
dumbbells - 4 sets of 12 - 11 routines
push ups - 4 x 12
triceps dips - 4 x 12


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> How do I find my ticker?  all I see is the set up pages



Maybe you need to go back to the site and put in your password and save it.  Clicking on the ticker should take you right to the pin number and place to change the weight.


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> Maybe you need to go back to the site and put in your password and save it.  Clicking on the ticker should take you right to the pin number and place to change the weight.



Was I supposed to download something... because I cannot get to where my ticker is or to where I put in my pin number.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Was I supposed to download something... because I cannot get to where my ticker is or to where I put in my pin number.



No, there is nothing to download.  Go to tickerfactory.com and sign in again with your password.


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> No, there is nothing to download.  Go to tickerfactory.com and sign in again with your password.



I am on the home page... I do not see a place to sign in.


----------



## Ameriscot

No, I don't either.  Maybe it was the other ticker that had the password and this one just has the pin.  You might need to start from scratch.


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> No, I don't either.  Maybe it was the other ticker that had the password and this one just has the pin.  You might need to start from scratch.



Really weird that there is no sign in place.  How are people changing their numbers.. Have you tried?

Testing


----------



## QuickSilver

Made a new one...


----------



## Ameriscot

I haven't changed mine yet but I see how I can.  Can you get in now and see where to change it?


----------



## Ameriscot

Well this is a pain.  You have to upload the code again after you re-enter your new weight.


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> I haven't changed mine yet but I see how I can.  Can you get in now and see where to change it?



Yes... I made a new one and saved the edit page on my favorites


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Yes... I made a new one and saved the edit page on my favorites



I'll just change mine every Saturday from now on, even though I'm now weighing myself every morning.


----------



## pchrise

-6 have a terible time with fluid retention so actual might be -2 either way I will take it, and try not to mess up.  The key here is not to eat the wrong things especially with another eating event comming up.  Also not lose to fast.


----------



## Ameriscot

pchrise said:


> -6 have a terible time with fluid retention so actual might be -2 either way I will take it, and try not to mess up.  The key here is not to eat the wrong things especially with another eating event comming up.  Also not lose to fast.



Yes, fluid gain/loss can be deceptive when you get on the scale.  And, you're right, too fast is not good.


----------



## Denise1952

lilyslim is much easier, that's how I did mine. denise


----------



## AprilT

Denise, I do agree with that, I prefer that site's ticker.  But do you find you have to change enter the code here each time you change your setting? I didn't have to do that on other sites, but, I haven't been able to just update the sticker on lily and have it automatically change here.


----------



## Denise1952

Oh shoot April, I don't know about that yet, although I am 138 today and I always start with my lowest weight during the week.  I'll try ok.  I'll be back denise


----------



## Denise1952

Yep, you are right April, because it's only a graphic.  That's a drag  Well, we could use ticker factory if theirs auto updates I guess, although I think I'll just edit the html each time.  Thanks for the heads up though, I didn't think about that denise


----------



## AprilT

I hate to say, I want something really decadent, but, I'm not going to cheat, I can wait out this craving as long as I keep my goal in focus. For today anyway.


----------



## Denise1952

Water helped me with that the most April.  But also it seemed as though the more fruits and vegetables, fish, chicken, blabla, I ate, the less cravings.  I did have what I think was sugar withdrawels when I first truly attempted to lose weight.  But I was eating a lot of carbs like jasmine rice.  The gals on MFP used to warn me about eating a lot of pasta like egg noodles, etc. as I do believe those turn to sugar in my system.  Water is a gem though if you can drink that.  There's nothing easy about changing up you are used to, not in my opinion.  It's hard for me now and I've done it before.  Just last Summer I was in good shape and building muscle each day

Oh well, we are getting a shot now and with others around to accompany us denise

“If you hear a voice within you say ‘you cannot paint’, then by all means paint and that voice will be silenced.” ~_Vincent Van Gogh

PS That's supposed to be an encouraging quote, and yes, Vincent cut off his own ear, but many times in life I think we are able to help others much more then ourselves denise
_


----------



## Denise1952

I hardly slept last night due to sinus issues, including bad ringing in my ears.  I was so exhausted and my eyelids were swelled so bad I could barely see.  My sis fixed me breakfast, I brushed my teeth, and went back to bed.  I do feel better although my body is weak, and my ears are still cranked up to about a 5 mh.  So not much else from me gals.  Hope you are all doing well, and I hope to do better tomorrow, denise


----------



## Ameriscot

Sorry, Denise. Sinus pain is awful.  Feel better soon!


----------



## Denise1952

thanks AM, strangely, there isn't any pain.  My sis's face hurts and she get headaches.  But I sure feel icky and this ear-ringing is yuck  I read your post earlier, I'm impressed you made such a great excel sheet.  Also, I'm thinking of trying the counting just say, for a week to see where I'm at.  I always eat the same, really boring according to my sister, but I also found it easy to stay on track if I don't venture into too many recipes.  I'm like April, I'll always fix enough for 2 days at least.  ttyl, back to lay down, now I am getting a headache, geesh, LOL!! Later, denise

“I’ve been on a diet for two weeks and all I’ve lost is fourteen days.” ~_Totie Fields

_I thought the quotes might be fun


----------



## Ameriscot

nwlady said:


> thanks AM, strangely, there isn't any pain.  My sis's face hurts and she get headaches.  But I sure feel icky and this ear-ringing is yuck  I read your post earlier, I'm impressed you made such a great excel sheet.  Also, I'm thinking of trying the counting just say, for a week to see where I'm at.  I always eat the same, really boring according to my sister, but I also found it easy to stay on track if I don't venture into too many recipes.  I'm like April, I'll always fix enough for 2 days at least.  ttyl, back to lay down, now I am getting a headache, geesh, LOL!! Later, denise
> 
> “I’ve been on a diet for two weeks and all I’ve lost is fourteen days.” ~_Totie Fields
> 
> _I thought the quotes might be fun



When I first started counting calories again about 4 years ago I had to figure out how to calculate the calories for certain things.  I find metric so much easier.  I bake bread using a bread machine - whole grain with different seeds.  So I added up the calories in the ingredients, weighed the loaf of bread a few times to see the average.  Then I found that the calories are 2.5 per 1 gram.  So a somewhat thick 70 gram slice of this bread is 175 calories.  I rarely eat it except when we have soup.  

One of the spreadsheets has daily calories, one has calories for food/drink, one has the calculations like the bread and for other recipes, one has a weight log.


----------



## AprilT

I've dieted so many times, I can just look at a piece of meat and calculate, same for the veggies everything else has the calories on the container, like cottage cheese and such most of the veggies I buy these days are of the frozen variety, cals are on the bag, even the fresh like the kale organic or not have it written on the bag.  .


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> I've dieted so many times, I can just look at a piece of meat and calculate, same for the veggies everything else has the calories on the container, like cottage cheese and such most of the veggies I buy these days are of the frozen variety, cals are on the bag, even the fresh like the kale organic or not have it written on the bag.  .



I have a lot of calories memorized as well.  I eat a salad every night about an hour before dinner.  I weighed and calculated the calories a couple of times but I don't do that now.  My salads are spinach, half carrot, tomato, cucumber, radishes, and celery, and 1 Tbsp of fat free vinaigrette.  I count this as 60.  Sometimes I add 5g of walnuts and 5g of slivered almonds which adds 63 calories to it.


----------



## pchrise

AprilT said:


> I hate to say, I want something really decadent, but, I'm not going to cheat, I can wait out this craving as long as I keep my goal in focus. For today anyway.



Just got back from the market so wanted to cheat, Dont do it. and i did not.  just wanted a sweet.


----------



## AprilT

pchrise said:


> Just got back from the market so wanted to cheat, Dont do it. and i did not.  just wanted a sweet.




Thank you, I do appreciate the encouragement to stay the course.  I'm going to keep on track, I really want and need this.  Hope we both make it through another day, one day at a time is all we can ask when you are a cookie, cake, sweets, crackers, ice cream or anything related addict, as I know I am.  I will keep them at bay the longer their away, the less I crave them.  But they sure no how to cure boredom, hurt and half a dozen other whatever ails you or makes you happy for that matter.  

But today, I've got this.


----------



## Denise1952

One of the first things I did April, was clean out my cupboards.  I found it was much easier if I didn't buy the goodies, I was less likely to drive out to get any.  It's still hard, but you can do it.  Keep that water next to you denise


----------



## SeaBreeze

I was pretty good today, didn't have any "breakfast" as I was out early to the vets to get a much needed prescription refill for my cat's bathroom problem that will go unmentioned here, although I have to say it's a good appetizer suppressant. layful:  

For dinner we had homemade shrimp salad sandwiches on rolls, dessert will be nonfat greek yogurt, honey, lemon juice and flaxseeds.  No exercise today but a walk in the park with dog and hubby.

I bought my husband a 5 pack of Cadbury Creme Eggs today, we both like them this time of year, although they are really junk food and sickeningly sweet.  Anyhoo, I told him not to even offer me one, as I was not wanting to eat unnecessary calories and fat right now.  He happily promised. He is not skinny or fat, he maintains a normal weight regardless of what he eats, something I cannot do, and it shows.   He still has a partial pint of heavy cream that he'll either eat with bananas, canned sliced peaches or canned raspberries.

I'd probably be a lot more fit and thinner if I didn't live with him, but that's okay, we've been runnin' together for around 40 years now and life is good.  Worth a few lbs. to have some desserts in the house that I sometimes can't say no to.  I have to say it is nice to be here with my friends, and doing this together, definitely good incentive for me, that's for sure! Thanks guys, will post my results of Saturday.:love_heart:


----------



## AprilT

I don't keep junk at home, if I buy it, it's not likely to be there the next day, so, that's not even the issue, believe me, there's not a trick, I'm not familiar with when it comes to dieting, I've read every book, listen to every study, there's little, I haven't read about how and what to do on this path, it's just a matter of following through and sticking with it even when emotions take over, I know how to talk myself out of it, but sometimes you just aren't feeling that extra something to push you through.  I have some of the best reading material one could need on the matter as well, if I had good sense, but, they're, (the reading material,) not in my pocket when I'm out at the supermarket and all the smells and those luscious cupcakes are calling out to me.  LOL!  So, for today I just walk past them and say, see you someday, but, not today.

Just having someone say to me, stick with it, you're doing fine and seeing others progress is a big help at this time.  

Thanks


----------



## AprilT

Sea, that would definitely make matters worse for me.  My ex- hubby purposely used to bring a box of donuts home and he didn't really eat sweets, he new I couldn't resist and wanted me fat.


----------



## RadishRose

Sea dearest, you should never skip breakfast! Makes you food crazy later and apt to buy Cadbury eggs.    Seriously it isn't good to miss breakfast, it's at least ONE meal of the day when we can eat satisfying carbs w/ our protein cuz we burn them off during the day's activities.

My downfall would be eating pasta, breads or any carbs at night, then go to bed and they turn into useless sugars. I stopped that habit, but it's soooo hard.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## SeaBreeze

AprilT said:


> Sea, that would definitely make matters worse for me.  My ex- hubby purposely used to bring a box of donuts home and he didn't really eat sweets, he new I couldn't resist and wanted me fat.



I have definitely heard of husbands who do those things, I think it really stinks!  Some men are very selfish when it comes to their women, they really don't care about the wife's happiness or well-being.


----------



## QuickSilver

I did ok today.   Breakfast was a whey protein and almond milk smoothie  with kale and fresh strawberries..

Dinner was fresh trout, rice and  Asian salad.

I walked 2 miles with ankle weights...   

This is as complicated as I choose to make it.  lol!!


----------



## AprilT

SeaBreeze said:


> I have definitely heard of husbands who do those things, I think it really stinks!  Some men are very selfish when it comes to their women, they really don't care about the wife's happiness or well-being.



Sounds like you have better  build in resistances, seems you are doing very well.    It really helps reading how you are doing with your plan.

As RadishRose said, it's not good to skip breakfast and I'm sure you know that, it happens to us all when in such a rush, best if we can avoid this when possible, but, I've been guilty, due to having to rush because I am a slow mover and don't have a regular routine and sometimes have to make a mad dash for the bus and just don't get around to breakfast.  If I think ahead, I might boil some eggs the night before and grab them on my way out the door or keep some protein bars on hand.

===========================================================================

Oh yum QS, that sound yummy and yes, I like to keep it simple too.  My meals anyway.


----------



## SeaBreeze

RadishRose said:


> Sea dearest, you should never skip breakfast! Makes you food crazy later and apt to buy Cadbury eggs.    Seriously it isn't good to miss breakfast, it's at least ONE meal of the day when we can eat satisfying carbs w/ our protein cuz we burn them off during the day's activities.
> 
> My downfall would be eating pasta, breads or any carbs at night, then go to bed and they turn into useless sugars. I stopped that habit, but it's soooo hard.
> 
> Good luck everyone!



I know they say that breakfast is important, but I've never in my life been a breakfast person.  When I worked, breakfast meant eating a banana in the car on the drive to work.  Now that I'm retired, I often have nonfat greek yogurt for breakfast, but now that I'm trying to lose some weight, I'm choosing to save that for an after dinner snack.  I try not to eat carbs or anything really a couple of hours before bed.


----------



## Denise1952

Hi all,

wanted to let you know I am not into doing this right now, just too much going on.  I wish you gals all the best denise


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sorry to hear that Denise, but I understand...pop back in if you have a change of heart and thanks for the good wishes.


----------



## lovemylittleboy

I am not strong enough for diets. But I can you one thing I did try Nutri System once and it really works! I lost 10 pounds before O knew it. And then 5 more........then I quit. I got tired of the stuff. lol lol Now I am so bored with my Levi I and depressed I just sit and stuff my face. And at the worst time  Night. My husband is more worried about his weight than me....... maybe he should have been a woman lol 
Good luck everyone!


----------



## AprilT

lovemylittleboy said:


> I am not strong enough for diets. But I can you one thing I did try Nutri System once and it really works! I lost 10 pounds before O knew it. And then 5 more........then I quit. I got tired of the stuff. lol lol Now I am so bored with my Levi I and depressed I just sit and stuff my face. And at the worst time  Night. My husband is more worried about his weight than me....... maybe he should have been a woman lol
> Good luck everyone!



Thanks for the good wishes.


----------



## NancyNGA

Is it my imagination, or does this thread keep moving?  

This challenge has provided a long overdue wake up call on bad habits.  I didn't realize how much I had got into the habit of snacking all day during the last few months.  And the grocery shopping habits too.  I used to avoid the candy, baked good, ice cream and pizza sections and I've got into a habit of going straight for them lately. It's like the shopping cart has a mind of its own.  I used to say all problems start in the grocery store, and I still believe it. But even when I bring home healthy stuff, I want to try some of everything the first day. Anyway, this week has been harder than I expected.   Next week will be better.

Calories:  1700  {sigh}


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> I don't keep junk at home, if I buy it, it's not likely to be there the next day, so, that's not even the issue, believe me, there's not a trick, I'm not familiar with when it comes to dieting, I've read every book, listen to every study, there's little, I haven't read about how and what to do on this path, it's just a matter of following through and sticking with it even when emotions take over, I know how to talk myself out of it, but sometimes you just aren't feeling that extra something to push you through.  I have some of the best reading material one could need on the matter as well, if I had good sense, but, they're, (the reading material,) not in my pocket when I'm out at the supermarket and all the smells and those luscious cupcakes are calling out to me.  LOL!  So, for today I just walk past them and say, see you someday, but, not today.
> 
> Just having someone say to me, stick with it, you're doing fine and seeing others progress is a big help at this time.
> 
> Thanks



You can do it!  I'm the same if there is junk in the house.  Sugar is a seriously addictive drug.


----------



## Ameriscot

nwlady said:


> Hi all,
> 
> wanted to let you know I am not into doing this right now, just too much going on.  I wish you gals all the best denise



Sorry to hear that Denise.  Hope you decide to come back.  Dieting is a bit like smoking.  There's never a _good_ time to quit.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> I did ok today.   Breakfast was a whey protein and almond milk smoothie  with kale and fresh strawberries..
> 
> Dinner was fresh trout, rice and  Asian salad.
> 
> I walked 2 miles with ankle weights...
> 
> This is as complicated as I choose to make it.  lol!!



You're doing well QS.


----------



## Ameriscot

Forgot to weigh myself until after breakfast.  So it won't be accurate.  But when I weighed myself yesterday I was down about .4 lb from Tuesday.  

Went grocery shopping this morning and did not buy gin.  I could use the 63 calories from the gin as 5g walnuts and 5g slivered almonds on my salad.  A better choice nutritionally.  

Menu:
B:  porridge/dried fruit/cinnamon/almond milk
L:  whole wheat tortilla w/low fat hummous, grapes, strawberries
D:  veg/pumpkin/Quorn curry & basmati rice, salad
S:  2 oatcakes w/low fat cheddar
tea w/soy milk, herbal teas, flavoured water, water, coffee w/almond milk
Cals:  1227


Workout at home (lower):
side dips w/dumbbell - 4 x 10
squats with dumbbells - 4 x 10
lunges w/dumbbells using step - 4 x  10
lunges w/dumbbells - 4 x 10
side lunges w/dumbbells using step - 4 x 10
thighs/glutes with ankle weights - 4 x 12 - 3 routines
planks - 4
abs-4 routines x 4
bridge (for glutes, core, thighs) - 12 x 10 seconds
calf lifts w/dumbbell - 4 x 10


----------



## QuickSilver

Well.. I did have two glasses of wine last evening.... no need to get crazy here... lol!


----------



## NancyNGA

According to the calorie counts I couldn't have lost more than 0.6 pounds in spite of what the scales say, so that's what I'm going to record today. Not enough days to get a good estimate of initial weight (minus water weight).   It will make more sense from now on because I'll use an average for the week.


----------



## AprilT

Having one heck of a time updating my tickler with in the signature page, so will just have to add it here before I have a conniption. If I get the kinks worked out, I will put it back in my signature. 

As I've mentioned using my plan, the first week, I always drop 5-10 lbs, never fails.  Loses will likely peter to 1 to 2 lbs to hope no gain after this further down the line.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Congratulations ladies, looks like our scales are headed in the right direction!   :cool2:   I'm happily surprised to have lost 3lbs.  I updated my ticker on the site, and copied the new image URL into the signature box, after deleting my old one.


----------



## AprilT

Congrats to you Sea and everyone for all their efforts.  Any that didn't lose anything this time around, don't give up, there's another week ahead, just give it another go and try to give it your best efforts.

Sea, I figured out what I was doing wrong and got my ticker to change, but, I still wish you didn't have to keep changing it on both sites, just hope I remember next time what I did wrong.  LOL.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I agree with you April, those who haven't lost anything or may have even gained a bit should not let that discourage them...today is a new day and a bright future is ahead.  It would be nice if it changed here when you updated it on that site, but I've never used a ticker that had to be updated at all, so I'm keeping my piehole shut and not giving out any advice on them, lol. :yes:


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> Congratulations ladies, looks like our scales are headed in the right direction!   :cool2:   I'm happily surprised to have lost 3lbs.  I updated my ticker on the site, and copied the new image URL into the signature box, after deleting my old one.



Well done SB!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Today I had an Aussie Bite for 'breakfast', and barbecued rib-eye steak and broccoli and cauliflower for dinner along with a Foster's beer.  Later my dessert will be nonfat greek yogurt again, seems to be working.  I'll always have some goodies in the house because of my hubby, he has one Cadbury cream egg left and I have no desire to eat it, although I could. Still some heavy cream in the fridge...which I can drink right out of the carton.  It's like an alcoholic who's trying to quit, much better I think if they can have some in the house and choose not to have it, rather than not have a drop around for temptation.


----------



## Ameriscot

Got on the scale this morning and I'm down by 2 lbs since last Tuesday.  Where I feel the loss besides my belly is my bra is getting a bit loser.  Stuck to calories yesterday except I had one extra oatcake - 36 calories.  For those who don't know what an oatcake is and it sounds like some yummy dessert, it's sort of like a soft cracker - made with oats, oil, salt.  

Not a workout day but I'm doing housework.  

Menu:
B:  porridge/fresh raspberries/cinnamon/almond milk
L:  whole wheat tortilla/low fat hummous, yogurt, grapes
D:  veg curry & basmati rice, salad
S:  2 oatcakes w/low fat cheddar
tea w/soy milk, herbal teas, flavoured water, water, coffee w/almond milk
Cals:  1286


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot, YAY YOU!  :thumbsup:


----------



## NancyNGA

Calories Saturday (3/14/15):  1590  Got to get serious.  
My latest excuse is the recent time change.  Too many daylight hours in the evening, lol.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks April!


----------



## NancyNGA

Calories for Sunday (3/15/15): 1020 

Hope I can keep it low 2 days in a row.  Probably not.

Small coleslaw and 1 chicken tender for lunch, one Lean Cuisine dinner with pinto beans and lima beans, 
1 cup of lowfat cottage cheese, 2 ginger snaps, 2 pieces of hard candy, and 10 peanuts! 

For exercise I swept out the barn and moved the stuff out and off with a shovel.   Gonna have to start lawn mowing
 (actually weed mowing) in town soon.  {sigh}  Walk behind mower.  At least it's good exercise, specially if you pick 
up the pace a bit. I'm out of shape.  Supposed to get to 81F tomorrow.


----------



## QuickSilver

I shopped for clothes and shoes all weekend.... Does that count?  lol!!


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> I shopped for clothes and shoes all weekend.... Does that count?  lol!!



Yes!  I burn a lot of calories when I shop.  But, of course, I treat myself to lunch at some nice restaurant so there goes that theory.


----------



## Ameriscot

Menu:
B:  porridge/fresh blueberries/cinnamon/almond milk
S:  2 oatcakes w/pb
L:  grilled cheese - whole grain bread w/low fat cheddar, yogurt, grapes
D:  cauliflower/veg/Quorn curry & basmati rice, salad
tea w/soy milk, herbal teas, flavoured water, water, coffee w/almond milk
S:  2 oatcakes w/low fat cheddar
Cals:  1499

Workout at home (upper):
dumbbells - 4 sets of 12 - 11 routines
push ups - 4 x 12
triceps dips - 4 x 12

Might also do this workout later this afternoon so I won't have any workout tomorrow. 

Workout at home (lower):
side dips w/dumbbell - 4 x 10
squats with dumbbells - 4 x 10
lunges w/dumbbells using step - 4 x  10
lunges w/dumbbells - 4 x 10
side lunges w/dumbbells using step - 4 x 10
thighs/glutes with ankle weights - 4 x 12 - 3 routines
planks - 4
abs-4 routines x 4
bridge (for glutes, core, thighs) - 12 x 10 seconds
calf lifts w/dumbbell - 4 x 10

Edit:  forgot to add my gym workout!

Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike - intense!
10 mins rowing machine
4 x 12 on 4 resistance machines


----------



## Ameriscot

NancyNGA said:


> Calories Saturday (3/14/15):  1590  Got to get serious.
> My latest excuse is the recent time change.  Too many daylight hours in the evening, lol.



That's not bad.  I try to max out at 1500 on a workout day.  But I wouldn't worry about an occasional 1600 cal day.


----------



## QuickSilver

Bought me some brand spanking new New Balance Walkers on my shopping excursion.  I'm going to give a try at a 5K tonight.  This will be my first this year.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Bought me some brand spanking new New Balance Walkers on my shopping excursion.  I'm going to give a try at a 3K tonight.  This will be my first this year.



Great!  I'm itching to do a power walk/jog but I can't even do the treadmill at the gym as it hurts my heel.  Getting better slowly though.  Enjoy your walk!  Or is it a run?


----------



## AprilT

NancyNGA said:


> Calories for Sunday (3/15/15): 1020
> 
> Hope I can keep it low 2 days in a row.  Probably not.
> 
> Small coleslaw and 1 chicken tender for lunch, one Lean Cuisine dinner with pinto beans and lima beans,
> 1 cup of lowfat cottage cheese, 2 ginger snaps, 2 pieces of hard candy, and 10 peanuts!
> 
> For exercise I swept out the barn and moved the stuff out and off with a shovel.   Gonna have to start lawn mowing
> (actually weed mowing) in town soon.  {sigh}  Walk behind mower.  At least it's good exercise, specially if you pick
> up the pace a bit. I'm out of shape.  Supposed to get to 81F tomorrow.



:thumbsup:  Good going, you can do what you set your mind to do, so, you did that and you were successful, good going. 

It isn't easy for most of us, including myself, we're here for you, to listen and cheer you on.


----------



## AprilT

QuickSilver said:


> Bought me some brand spanking new New Balance Walkers on my shopping excursion.  I'm going to give a try at a 3K tonight.  This will be my first this year.



I love New Balance sports shoes and pulling for ya with that 3K, if anyone can do QS can kick butt.  So with some pep in your stepepper: I'm cheering you on from my seated position. :banana:


----------



## SeaBreeze

QuickSilver said:


> Bought me some brand spanking new New Balance Walkers on my shopping excursion.  I'm going to give a try at a 3K tonight.  This will be my first this year.



That's great Quicksilver, good for you, will be rootin' for you to finish the race!  :yougogirl:


----------



## SeaBreeze

NancyNGA said:


> Calories for Sunday (3/15/15): 1020
> 
> Hope I can keep it low 2 days in a row.  Probably not.
> 
> Small coleslaw and 1 chicken tender for lunch, one Lean Cuisine dinner with pinto beans and lima beans,
> 1 cup of lowfat cottage cheese, 2 ginger snaps, 2 pieces of hard candy, and 10 peanuts!
> 
> For exercise I swept out the barn and moved the stuff out and off with a shovel.   Gonna have to start lawn mowing
> (actually weed mowing) in town soon.  {sigh}  Walk behind mower.  At least it's good exercise, specially if you pick
> up the pace a bit. I'm out of shape.  Supposed to get to 81F tomorrow.



Wow Nancy that really low, you did very well!   You do a lot of hard outside work with your property and animals, you must burn a lot of calories every day.  I do the lawn and weed mowing by us usually, walk behind mower, average back yard only.  It is good exercise to do those chores.


----------



## AprilT

SeaBreeze said:


> Wow Nancy that really low, you did very well!   You do a lot of hard outside work with your property and animals, you must burn a lot of calories every day.  I do the lawn and weed mowing by us usually, walk behind mower, average back yard only.  It is good exercise to do those chores.




True, you don't want to go too low on the calories, just estimate what is low enough to lose but not start losing body muscle in the process.  If you go too low, the body will kill it's metabolism and will hold on to the weight at some point to protect itself.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> True, you don't want to go too low on the calories, just estimate what is low enough to lose but not start losing body muscle in the process.  If you go too low, the body will kill it's metabolism and will hold on to the weight at some point to protect itself.



Very true.  Your body will go into starvation mode and the metabolism will slow down to compensate, thus defeating the purpose.  But a couple of very low calorie days once in a great while is probably fine.


----------



## QuickSilver

Thanks all... I MEANT 5K or 3.1 miles..


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Thanks all... I MEANT 5K or 3.1 miles..



Yes I wondered.


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> Yes I wondered.




"K's" mean nothing to me...   lol!!!


----------



## AprilT

The K means Kill me before I do this.  The K stands for kilometer.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> "K's" mean nothing to me...   lol!!!



I learned about kms when I started jogging back in the early 90's.  Never raced though.  Funny that in the UK almost everything is metric but we still use miles.  Although races of course are in km.


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> I learned about kms when I started jogging back in the early 90's.  Never raced though.  Funny that in the UK almost everything is metric but we still use miles.  Although races of course are in km.



Yes, most races here are in Kms.   I know what K's are.. but in my frame of reference, miles are more familiar and I can picture the distance better.. 

ANYHOO....  Just got in from my 5K...  It was my first this season.. and it felt good.. I used the Ankle weights too.. so I feel it was a great workout.. My New Balance walkers are wonderful.. No sore places or blisters..


----------



## AprilT

:clap::thumbsup:


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Yes, most races here are in Kms.   I know what K's are.. but in my frame of reference, miles are more familiar and I can picture the distance better..
> 
> ANYHOO....  Just got in from my 5K...  It was my first this season.. and it felt good.. I used the Ankle weights too.. so I feel it was a great workout.. My New Balance walkers are wonderful.. No sore places or blisters..



Were you walking or running with ankle weights on?   

Well done!  I just convert it to miles as I'm not good as visualising km either.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Way to go QS, congrats!  :congratulations:


----------



## Ameriscot

Tuesday.  Since I did all of my workouts yesterday - gym plus upper and lower muscle workouts - no workouts today.  

Menu:
B:  porridge/dried fruit/cinnamon/almond milk
L:  whole wheat tortilla w/low fat hummous, grapes, strawberries, yogurt
D:  veg & Quorn curry & basmati rice, salad
S:  almonds - 10g
tea w/soy milk, herbal teas, flavoured water, water, coffee w/almond milk
Cals:  1220


----------



## QuickSilver

Looking at planning a 15K walk by the fall.  So I am researching to see what is out there. Too many of the sponsored events are races.. with a fun run/walk offered for only 5K.  So I just may map out a 15K along the Chicago Lake front and do my own.  The Breast Cancer 39mile walk over 2 days is coming up, but it's in June and I will not be ready by then.  I will train over the Summer.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Looking at planning a 15K walk by the fall.  So I am researching to see what is out there. Too many of the sponsored events are races.. with a fun run/walk offered for only 5K.  So I just may map out a 15K along the Chicago Lake front and do my own.  The Breast Cancer 39mile walk over 2 days is coming up, but it's in June and I will not be ready by then.  I will train over the Summer.



:yougogirl:  Can't recall if you're a smartphone user but there are good apps for tracking how far you've run/walked and planning the route and showing where you went, how fast you walked, etc.


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> :yougogirl:  Can't recall if you're a smartphone user but there are good apps for tracking how far you've run/walked and planning the route and showing where you went, how fast you walked, etc.



Heck... I might even try a half marathon... 13 miles..  I am going to plan a route along Chicago's Lakefront..  It's a very interesting and beautiful walk.  Lot's of scenery, Lake Michigan, interesting people watching, places to stop and rest or grab a quick bite..  I'm not going for time, but distance.. It can take the whole day for all I care.. just hope to have the stamina to make it.  Plus it's often cooler by the lake in late summer.. so that's the plan for now.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Heck... I might even try a half marathon... 13 miles..  I am going to plan a route along Chicago's Lakefront..  It's a very interesting and beautiful walk.  Lot's of scenery, Lake Michigan, interesting people watching, places to stop and rest or grab a quick bite..  I'm not going for time, but distance.. It can take the whole day for all I care.. just hope to have the stamina to make it.  Plus it's often cooler by the lake in late summer.. so that's the plan for now.



That'll be a nice walk.  Went to Chicago once but it was winter and bitter cold.  Love the lakefront though.


----------



## AprilT

QuickSilver said:


> Heck... I might even try a half marathon... 13 miles..  I am going to plan a route along Chicago's Lakefront..  It's a very interesting and beautiful walk.  Lot's of scenery, Lake Michigan, interesting people watching, places to stop and rest or grab a quick bite..  I'm not going for time, but distance.. It can take the whole day for all I care.. just hope to have the stamina to make it.  Plus it's often cooler by the lake in late summer.. so that's the plan for now.



WOW!  I'll be cheering you on from my seat,:happy: .  I might hit the tread mill.   

QS, you are quite the inspiration, all you ladies are inspirational.  Thank you all for keeping me focused by seeing you stay the course.  

So far, the only place I've cheated is in my dreams and boy that was scary.  In that dream, I was hiding all kinds of cakes from someone who was inquiring as to what I was trying to hide in my purse or bag from their view.  What I think that dream had more to do with, partly, is a movie I had watched yesterday evening, "The Equalizer, in it Denzel Washington's character, was helping keep a young guy on track to get in shape for a physical exam for an upcoming test.  Denzel asked about what he was eating and if it's contents were as they discussed. The young guy said yes, but when the young guy went to take a bite, you heard a big crunch, Denzel asked for a look at the sandwich, it's contents contained potato chips.  The guy looked embarrassed, but, tried to recover by telling  Denzel the chips were a vegetable.

Anyhoo, I was so glad to wake up and know my dream was just that, a dream, and I wasn't about to gorge on those goodies, though, at the same time, I was a little sorry I didn't have the cake in my possession to look forward to a bite of which was my very first response.

I'm doing very well sticking to plan, not cheating, but, I will be having a little more carbs this coming weekend, as I'm going out to that Beach club with my meetup group again and we're stopping in at a place called the hub prior to hitting the club.  I'm not going to get crazy, I planned for this little higher carb day, nothing outrageous, just will allow more than I do on my regular week days.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I agree April, you and the other gals here are doing so well with diet and exercise and the new challenges like QS is doing....awesome!  I've been pretty good about staying away from desserts, had some bean burritos yesterday smothered in cheese, I'm sure that wasn't good, but I'll try to balance the good with the bad.  Ameriscot, looks like you eat super healthy each and every day, good for you!   April, I'll have to think about some goodies tonight as I lie in bed, and hope for the best...maybe a nice slab of key lime pie, lol.  :hair:


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree April, you and the other gals here are doing so well with diet and exercise and the new challenges like QS is doing....awesome!  I've been pretty good about staying away from desserts, had some bean burritos yesterday smothered in cheese, I'm sure that wasn't good, but I'll try to balance the good with the bad.  Ameriscot, looks like you eat super healthy each and every day, good for you!   April, I'll have to think about some goodies tonight as I lie in bed, and hope for the best...maybe a nice slab of key lime pie, lol.  :hair:



Very healthy when I'm being good and I'm at home.  Harder when I'm out.  A couple of upcoming short trips where it's hard to behave, but I will try!


----------



## QuickSilver

Thanks everyone for the nice words..  This challenge has been very helpful

I'm worried about my corned beef and cabbage dinner..  I have to be VERY careful..  Corned beef is fatty AND salty... two of my favorite things.


----------



## AprilT

QuickSilver said:


> Thanks everyone for the nice words..  This challenge has been very helpful
> 
> I'm worried about my corned beef and cabbage dinner..  I have to be VERY careful..  Corned beef is fatty AND salty... two of my favorite things.




I wish I had cooked up a pot of corned beef and cabbage, it would have fit right into my plan and would have been able to eat as much as I wanted.  I might make it next week.  Man, it the restaurant I was going to this coming weekend were to put it on their menu, I could stay on point.

Well, QS, just think of it as your one cheat day for the week, we all get one ever so often,, just not too often, we don't want to make it a habit especially before we reach out goals.


----------



## QuickSilver

AprilT said:


> I wish I had cooked up a pot of corned beef and cabbage, it would have fit right into my plan and would have been able to eat as much as I wanted.  I might make it next week.  Man, it the restaurant I was going to this coming weekend were to put it on their menu, I could stay on point.
> 
> Well, QS, just think of it as your one cheat day for the week, we all get one ever so often,, just not too often, we don't want to make it a habit especially before we reach out goals.



I love CB & C....  I would eat the whole thing if I didn't watch myself.. I've never been a "sweets" person.. but fatty and salty are right up my alley.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> I wish I had cooked up a pot of corned beef and cabbage, it would have fit right into my plan and would have been able to eat as much as I wanted.  I might make it next week.  Man, it the restaurant I was going to this coming weekend were to put it on their menu, I could stay on point.
> 
> Well, QS, just think of it as your one cheat day for the week, we all get one ever so often,, just not too often, we don't want to make it a habit especially before we reach out goals.



I think a cheat day every two weeks is perfectly fine.  Actually gives your metabolism a boost if you've been fairly low cal.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> I love CB & C....  I would eat the whole thing if I didn't watch myself.. I've never been a "sweets" person.. but fatty and salty are right up my alley.



I love fat, salt and sweets!!  

My favourite way to eat corned beef, which I rarely do, is Reuben sandwich.  Mmmmm


----------



## AprilT

Yep, next week, I'm going to buy a good size corned beef and have it for several meals.  I have a freezer full at the moment, gotta get rid of some of what I already have before I go stocking up on more meat, I think I have some beef sitting in the back of freezer from last year that I keep forgetting about and saying I'm going to get to it and just keep picking up new pieces of sirloin.  :crying:


----------



## NancyNGA

Calories:
Mon(3/16/15):  1620 
Tue(3/17/15): 1420 

Total calorie deficit so far ~ 4000 or 1.1 lbs.   Too slow. Don't seem to have the discipline.

Food the last 2 days was basically the same as Sunday except for lunch Mon: 6 chicken McNuggets, and Tues: 1 DQ crispy chicken wrap. But then I added 
too many peanuts, lima beans, ham, cheese, and some sugar (snacking in the evenings). 







Mowed the front lawn Monday, tumbled (too heavy to lift) 11 huge rocks in the back yard down over a bank today. I've been meaning to do that since last summer 
so I can mow there,  Loaded a chest of drawer into the truck.   Got out of shape over the winter.  Too much huffing and puffing going on.


----------



## AprilT

NancyNGA said:


> Calories:
> Mon(3/16/15):  1620
> Tue(3/17/15): 1420
> 
> Total calorie deficit so far ~ 4000 or 1.1 lbs.   Too slow. Don't seem to have the discipline.
> 
> Food the last 2 days was basically the same as Sunday except for lunch Mon: 6 chicken McNuggets, and Tues: 1 DQ crispy chicken wrap. But then I added
> too many peanuts, lima beans, ham, cheese, and some sugar (snacking in the evenings).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed the front lawn Monday, tumbled (too heavy to lift) 11 huge rocks in the back yard down over a bank today. I've been meaning to do that since last summer
> so I can mow there,  Loaded a chest of drawer into the truck.   Got out of shape over the winter.  Too much huffing and puffing going on.



Nancy, have you considered following some sort of food plan or diet that might work for you, have you looked over any particular plans, that look like they may be filling and convenient?


----------



## NancyNGA

April, I try to eat a good amount of protein and complex carbs.  That kind of stuff sticks with me better than lettuce, or fruit, or simple carbs.  
It's not that I get hungry, it's just a bad habit I've got into lately of snacking mindlessly. What is it they say, it takes 3 weeks to break a habit? 
I'll get into the swing of it.   

What about you?  Do you follow a plan?


----------



## AprilT

I just follow a lower carb higher protein, so mostly meat and veggies, some days brown rice and fruit, but I avoid sugars any of the white stuff like breads and pastas.  I will have a higher carb day abut once a week or depending on how my body is holding onto or letting go of the weight.  So basically, I have eggs cooked in olive oil and some sort of meat product for breakfast, meat and veg for lunch and dinner.  I can have shrimp scampi, or any number of meat dishes as long as I'm not adding flours and things like that.  I do a lot of butter/garlic and ginger sauces over my  meats.   baked meats, stewed, tomato, love kale, broccoli things like that.  

I keep forgetting to purchase almonds so I can make my sudo bread.  I would use flax, but it doesn't agree with me, I still have a big bag of it.  I do have some low carb pita type bread, I'll use when I want to make sandwiches to take to the beach or something.

I've eaten this way before, and my doctors are usually happy with the results more than me, especially when they take my blood pressure.


----------



## NancyNGA

Sounds like a very good plan, and similar to what I try to aim for.  Every so often I get the itch for sweets.  I gave up white bread a long time ago.  
That is bad stuff in many ways, imo.   I go out for an inexpensive lunch almost every day with a friend.  That's why all the fast food items on my menu, lol.
It's a challenge to find something low calorie in those places.


----------



## AprilT

That's difficult when you go someplace that only serves food like that, chicken nuggets likely contains a lot of carbs considering it's coated in white flour.  Every bit of hidden carbs can add up quite a bit.  Anything with a breading will through my plan off and won't work unless it's a non flour grain type coating.  I stay under a certain number of carbs period each and every day, no exception except for the day I'll have rice or fruit or what I call my cheat day, but no less than 5 days out of the week, I am under 30 carbs a day for these first two weeks anyway. Most people are under 20 for the first two weeks straight, usually better, but, this is how I'm doing it this time around, so far so good.  

The first two week strictness if really to get the sugar carb cravings out of the system, it does work, but, I think I doing ok.


----------



## QuickSilver

I don't count calories..   I use portion sizes.  Calorie counting is too stressful IMO..  I kind of have a visual of what normal portions sizes should be.  Like a serving of protien (meat) the size of a deck of playing cards..  I don't omit food groups but limit amounts.   I sort of follow this plan.


----------



## Ameriscot

NancyNGA said:


> Sounds like a very good plan, and similar to what I try to aim for.  Every so often I get the itch for sweets.  I gave up white bread a long time ago.
> That is bad stuff in many ways, imo.   I go out for an inexpensive lunch almost every day with a friend.  That's why all the fast food items on my menu, lol.
> It's a challenge to find something low calorie in those places.



I have a serious sweet tooth but I resist (not always successfully, obviously) by telling myself I have a choice.  I can have 10 minutes of pleasure eating sugar, or 23 hours and 50 minutes of feeling healthy and fit and comfortable with my body. 

I never eat lettuce.  I eat a big salad every day about an hour before dinner and the leaves are either spinach or mixed dark lettuce and other leaves, cucumber, radish, carrot, tomato, celery with fat free vinaigrette.  It's actually quite filling as I get hungry by about 4pm and it takes the edge off until dinner.

You may want to find somewhere else to eat lunch.  I think even McD's has a salad with chicken breast doesn't it?


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> I don't count calories..   I use portion sizes.  Calorie counting is too stressful IMO..  I kind of have a visual of what normal portions sizes should be.  Like a serving of protien (meat) the size of a deck of playing cards..  I don't omit food groups but limit amounts.   I sort of follow this plan.



Glad you can do well with not counting calories, but I find it stressful not to count calories as I can't trust my own judgement.  Even when I'm on maintenance I still count.  

When I re-started counting calories a few years ago because using my own judgement was not working, I discovered just how high in calories some foods are.  Our dinners are normally one pot meals (curries or chili w/rice on the side) and figuring out how to calculate that was a challenge.  My husband never uses a recipe.  So I looked at all the different ingredients he uses and found that all of them are about 100 cal per 100g, most are less.  So I weigh out about 350g of the dish and count that as 300 calories.  Rice is separate.  Salad is separate.  Has worked very well. 

If I have nuts or seeds I weigh those out in grams.  Tonight I'm having walnut pieces and almond slivers on my salad.  10 g total is 63 calories.


----------



## Ameriscot

Good afternoon, ladies!  

Menu:
B:  porridge/dried fruit/cinnamon/almond milk
S:  post workout:  2 oatcakes w/pb
L:  whole wheat tortilla w/low fat hummous, yogurt, grapes
D:  veg curry & basmati rice, salad w/walnut pieces & almond slivers
S:  2 oatcakes w/low fat cheddar
tea w/soy milk, herbal teas, flavoured water, water, coffee w/almond milk
Cals:  1482

Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike
10 mins rowing machine
5 mins elliptical
4 x 12 on 3 resistance machines (my favourite machine was broken!)
4 x 12 rope/pulley for triceps

Workout at home (upper):
dumbbells - 4 sets of 12 - 11 routines
push ups - 4 x 12
triceps dips - 4 x 12


----------



## QuickSilver

Looking at another 5K tonight.

I really need to get to a gym..  walking cannot be my only exercise


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Looking at another 5K tonight.
> 
> I really need to get to a gym..  walking cannot be my only exercise



Go for it, QS!  Yes, add some muscle work.  Slowly and gently.


----------



## AprilT

I like to graze too much so counting calories won't really work for me either, on my plan, if I want to snack, I can snack on deli meats, dip a piece of celery into a cheese dip as much as my mouth needs to do so, drink sugar free lemon aides or ice teas and it helps.  I can also much on crunchy pork skins to cure my need for something crunchy.  Sometimes I will put a slice of cheese in the micro for a crunch, same with a couple of slices of pepperoni.  It quenches my need chomp on something.  This I couldn't do if I were eating high carb foods with in the day, so for now, I have to eliminate them in order to stick to a plan or I can forget about dieting altogether.  I've tried all the other ways and there's not kidding myself, I will go mad if I can't graze as much as I want, when I want, it just has to be protein.  For one day, I can do a calorie count day, but, that's as long as I would last, I've also done fasting, but mostly under do or die circumstances or usually prior to having to undergo medical testing as a requirement.  LOL .  I've tried every way of eating, this is the one that works best for me when I want to lose weight, as soon as I allow too much of the other stuff in for more than a day, my mind just wants more and more at higher quantities. 

I didn't gain my weight slowly, usually over a binge period and then back to normal eating and then it would be a matter of yo-yoing. I'm hoping to do better this time around.


QS, I like your plate, my plate does look like that about once or twice a week, without the carrots and sweet peas, more just more of the greens though.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> I like to graze too much so counting calories won't really work for me either, on my plan, if I want to snack, I can snack on deli meats, dip a piece of celery into a cheese dip as much as my mouth needs to do so, drink sugar free lemon aides or ice teas and it helps.  I can also much on crunchy pork skins to cure my need for something crunchy.  Sometimes I will put a slice of cheese in the micro for a crunch, same with a couple of slices of pepperoni.  It quenches my need chomp on something.  This I couldn't do if I were eating high carb foods with in the day, so for now, I have to eliminate them in order to stick to a plan or I can forget about dieting altogether.  I've tried all the other ways and there's not kidding myself, I will go mad if I can't graze as much as I want, when I want, it just has to be protein.  For one day, I can do a calorie count day, but, that's as long as I would last, I've also done fasting, but mostly under do or die circumstances or usually prior to having to undergo medical testing as a requirement.  LOL .  I've tried every way of eating, this is the one that works best for me when I want to lose weight, as soon as I allow too much of the other stuff in for more than a day, my mind just wants more and more at higher quantities.
> 
> I didn't gain my weight slowly, usually over a binge period and then back to normal eating and then it would be a matter of yo-yoing. I'm hoping to do better this time around.
> 
> 
> QS, I like your plate, my plate does look like that about once or twice a week, without the carrots and sweet peas, more just more of the greens though.



We all have to do what works for us.  I try to stretch out my meals so I'm not going for too long without something.  After a heavy gym workout I have to have a carb + protein and the best one is my oatcakes w/pb.  I try to save either my fruit or yogurt from lunch for mid-afternoon.  Then salad before dinner.  And a small snack at night.  I don't feel so deprived that way.  

I know many who refuse to count calories, but in preparing for my 60th birthday in 2012, I went from 167 to 128 pounds by counting calories and lots of working out.  Gotta stick with it.  Can't count when we travel and look what happens!!  Ack!


----------



## AprilT

I've lost 40 lbs doing my plan in the past.  I get to eat most of the things I enjoy, just not the high carb things.  Only things I'm really avoiding mostly are things that are truly bad for you to begin with like white flour.  Soon, I will be able to have cheesecake, low carb of course.  

take a look at some of these recipes, I'll probably make some of these.  I sometimes substitute chopped up cauliflower for rice.


I should add, I don't use any of the special products like the baking flours they use in any of the recipes, if I need a coating, I'll make my own using almond flour/ground nuts of some sort or ground low carb bread I may have on hand, but mostly I nix much of the coatings..











this isn't the cheesecake recipe I use, but just an example, I am probably going to try this one though:


----------



## AprilT

Looking at those recipes made me so hungry, so using what I had on hand, I just made a small batch of barbbeque chicken wings, I'm waiting for them to get a bit darker in the oven as I type.  I just whipped up a sauce off the cuff, using tomato puree vinegar, a variety of spices and splenda and since I like it hot, I added some hot sauce to it.  will have some veggies with it for a late lunch.  wish I had some blue cheese dressing, gotta pick that up some blue cheese next time I'm at the store.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Looking at those recipes made me so hungry, so using what I had on hand, I just made a small batch of barbbeque chicken wings, I'm waiting for them to get a bit darker in the oven as I type.  I just whipped up a sauce off the cuff, using tomato puree vinegar, a variety of spices and splenda and since I like it hot, I added some hot sauce to it.  will have some veggies with it for a late lunch.  wish I had some blue cheese dressing, gotta pick that up some blue cheese next time I'm at the store.



Right.  Now I'm craving chicken!  We eat vegetarian at home unless we have company.  We always have chicken when Ugandan daughter visits as it's her favourite meat, and when the weather is decent it's put on the grill.  

O/H is catholic and he has given up meat for Lent although he doesn't eat a lot of it anyway.  So he says on Easter he's going to have a bacon roll.  I will join him!


----------



## AprilT

LOL, a bacon roll, sounds yummy.  That's what I really love, I can eat all the bacon I want, I don't, just once a day i'll have a few strips with my eggs, most mornings.  

I could do vegetarian, believe it or not, I'm not a big meat lover, but, for loosing weight, this works best for me and I can't do things like soy and I will od on things like nuts and certain oats and fruits.  I think I've mentioned before, one of my favorite places to eat is at Sweet Tomatoes which is mostly Vegetarian's dream menu.

the food






about the place and the food


----------



## AprilT

Food is done, half made with the sauce other without.

View attachment 16041

View attachment 16042


----------



## QuickSilver

Ohhh that looks so good April...  I LOVE chicken wings....


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> LOL, a bacon roll, sounds yummy.  That's what I really love, I can eat all the bacon I want, I don't, just once a day a few strips with my eggs, most mornings.



Bacon here is more like Canadian bacon....more meat than fat.  You put it on a fresh bakery roll with butter and some put on a brown sauce.


----------



## AprilT

Thanks QS, it was quick and easy to whip up.  I got a really good deal on the wings, I picked them up last week for $0.99 a lb got the last two large packs, I have another package in the freezer.    They usually run close to $3 per lb these days.


----------



## Ameriscot

Okay, April. I had to have some chicken today!  Picked up some sliced chicken breast when I was shopping and am now eating my sandwich.  Not quite the same as grilled or fried, but still good. 

Menu:
B:  porridge/dried fruit/cinnamon/almond milk
L:  chicken breast on whole grain seeded bread w/lite mayo, strawberries, cottage cheese, yogurt
D:  veggie chili w/kidney beans and Quorn mince & basmati rice, salad
S:  apple
tea w/soy milk, herbal teas, flavoured water, water, coffee w/almond milk
Cals:  1342

Workout at home (lower):
side dips w/dumbbell - 4 x 10
squats with dumbbells - 4 x 10
lunges w/dumbbells using step - 4 x  10
lunges w/dumbbells - 4 x 10
side lunges w/dumbbells using step - 4 x 10
thighs/glutes with ankle weights - 4 x 12 - 3 routines
planks - 4
abs-4 routines x 4
bridge (for glutes, core, thighs) - 12 x 10 seconds
calf lifts w/dumbbell - 4 x 10


----------



## QuickSilver

How do you do a calf lift with a dumbbell?   and what is a "bridge"?


----------



## AprilT

Good to see what you ladies are up to and keeping up with your plans staying the course.  :thumbsup1:  I have to continue to say thank you to you all, watching you all is a big help in my own journey and so far, so good, I can feel the fat melting away, so:bighug: and thank you for keeping us up to date on what's going on with you all even the setbacks are important to hear about so we can try to be there if someone needs a boost, has a question, wants to make a change to something they feel isn't working for them or is working stupendously to their benefit for them, but, at the same time, none of us are telling anyone else they should follow in any of our own exact footsteps because as we know, we're not all cut from the same bush.  Trial and error sometimes.

  Here's to us staying the course till we reach our goal and beyond.  But, :fingerscrossed: Sometimes I'm going to need a little of the fingers crossed when I pass the bakery department on a bad day.:laugh:


----------



## SeaBreeze

QS, I think the calf lift with the dumbbell is just placing a light dumbbell across your shoulders (behind your neck) and going up and down on your toes slowly.  The added weight gives more resistance.  I used to stand at home by a doorway and lightly hold the woodwork for support, and do calf lifts on one foot only, while the other foot was wrapped around my leg, that also was a better work out than doing both feet on floor.

I used to do a Jazzercise class before going to work, and we did bridges that looked like this, in the video.  When I tried yoga, a bridge was on the floor hands and toes touching, kinda like a push up, but just holding a super straight body position for a certain amount of time.  I could never get into yoga, too much strain on my neck and lower back, probably due to a weak core, and the class was not for beginners.


----------



## QuickSilver

Thanks Seabreeze.. I was thinking that a dumbbell was somehow balanced on the foot and the leg lifted.. Not sure how that could be done.   I really need to join the gym.  I don't know if I would get myself there often enough to be worth it.


----------



## SeaBreeze

This is the 3rd year I've ever gone in my life.  Several years ago, one opened by my house and it was $9.99.  I can't afford high priced gyms so I jumped on the opportunity to join.  It was so close I could have walked there if I had to.  Sure enough, when you like something, it goes away.  They moved to a location that was further away and not so convenient, so I went there a few times until my contract ran out.

A Bally's opened up a little closer to me, and the intro rate if you signed up for 2 yrs. was $10 a month, so I'm on my last year.  Now it's been taken over by 24hr Fitness, so I think come January, I'll be an orphan again.  I'm far from a 'gym rat', which my husband likes to playfully call me, but I try to go several times a week now, especially since this challenge here to lose weight.

I have some old exercise tapes like step aerobics, turbojam, etc., but I don't have much room in my house to do these things, and we no longer have a TV in the basement for my workouts.

Good to hear that everyone's sticking to it and gettin' 'er done! epper:


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> QS, I think the calf lift with the dumbbell is just placing a light dumbbell across your shoulders (behind your neck) and going up and down on your toes slowly.  The added weight gives more resistance.  I used to stand at home by a doorway and lightly hold the woodwork for support, and do calf lifts on one foot only, while the other foot was wrapped around my leg, that also was a better work out than doing both feet on floor.
> 
> I used to do a Jazzercise class before going to work, and we did bridges that looked like this, in the video.  When I tried yoga, a bridge was on the floor hands and toes touching, kinda like a push up, but just holding a super straight body position for a certain amount of time.  I could never get into yoga, too much strain on my neck and lower back, probably due to a weak core, and the class was not for beginners.



Yes that's the bridge but I go up and hold for 10 seconds.  But for the calf lift I hold a dumbbell in one hand at my side, get on my step so my heel can hang over the edge and lift up on my toes.


----------



## NancyNGA

Calories for Wed (3/18/15): 1320 

Did well with both eating and exercise yesterday. Walked over a mile out at the farm checking the fence.  The land is very hilly and difficult 
walking so good cardio and leg exercise.  Then I had to figure out how to drag a boat (not a goat ) out of the pond. Long story.    On days when 
there's a lot to do I eat less because there's just not the spare time to think about snacks. It's the day *after* I got to watch out for, specially 
if there's nothing planned.  I tend to get that "I deserve a little extra food today because of yesterday" mindset.


----------



## Ameriscot

Well done, Nancy.  Yes, on days when I'm really busy I think about food less and only eat when my stomach says 'hey!!'.


----------



## Ameriscot

This is the calf lift I do except I don't put the other leg in front, I just bend it up behind me.


----------



## Ameriscot

Menu:
B:  porridge/dried fruit/cinnamon/almond milk
S:  post workout:  2 oatcakes w/pb, coffee w/milk in gym cafe
L:  chicken sandwich, yogurt, 2 clementines
D:  veg curry & basmati rice, salad
S:  light hot chocolate, 1 oatcake
tea w/soy milk, herbal teas, flavoured water, water, coffee w/almond milk
Cals:  1473

Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike
5 mins rowing machine
10 mins elliptical
4 x 12 on 4 resistance machines

Workout at home (upper):
dumbbells - 4 sets of 12 - 11 routines
push ups - 4 x 12
triceps dips - 4 x 12

If anyone is looking for specific exercises, youtube is great for those.  Just search on what you want to do and you'll get a big choice of exercises.


----------



## AprilT

Every morning for this week, 2 eggs, a few strips of bacon, the precooked kind, too lazy to clean up a big mess
Lunch, whatever I've cooked for dinner the night before, most days, but today, I will have to cook something new, I finished up the last of the wings last night.  So steak and lots of veggies, same for dinner.  snack on slices of pepperoni, cheese.  Maybe a piece of sugar free hard candy.

I drink a lot of tea and water throughout the day.


----------



## tnthomas

Ameriscot said:


> Menu:
> B:  porridge/dried fruit/cinnamon/almond milk
> S:  post workout:  2 oatcakes w/pb, coffee w/milk in gym cafe
> L:  chicken sandwich, yogurt, 2 clementines
> D:  veg curry & basmati rice, salad
> S:  light hot chocolate, 1 oatcake
> tea w/soy milk, herbal teas, flavoured water, water, coffee w/almond milk
> Cals:  1473
> 
> Workout at gym:
> 30 mins spin bike
> 5 mins rowing machine
> 10 mins elliptical
> 4 x 12 on 4 resistance machines
> 
> Workout at home (upper):
> dumbbells - 4 sets of 12 - 11 routines
> push ups - 4 x 12
> triceps dips - 4 x 12
> 
> If anyone is looking for specific exercises, youtube is great for those.  Just search on what you want to do and you'll get a big choice of exercises.



I'm watching ya'all, making all the progress...good work!      I do the gym routine, 30 to 60 min.s per day walk and/or elipitical...avoid fat-salt-sugar like the plague, but still have gained weight that I can't roll back off.  :shrug:

I need to change my ways, in some way...?

I like the sample menu, probably need to increase breakfast and _drastically_ reduce dinner.


----------



## Ameriscot

tnthomas said:


> I'm watching ya'all, making all the progress...good work!      I do the gym routine, 30 to 60 min.s per day walk and/or elipitical...avoid fat-salt-sugar like the plague, but still have gained weight that I can't roll back off.  :shrug:
> 
> I need to change my ways, in some way...?
> 
> I like the sample menu, probably need to increase breakfast and _drastically_ reduce dinner.



This typical menu and workouts always works for me except that my gain loss gain loss due to traveling makes losing slower than before.


----------



## Ameriscot

As happened last time I was trying to lose what I'd regained, it is coming off very, very slowly.  My workouts are very good, but then exercise is only about 5-10% of weight loss.  Think I'd better have some 1200 calorie days, then 1500 on workout days.  That should shake up my metabolism. 

I've only lost 0.8 lbs since last weekend.  

Menu:
B:  porridge/dried fruit/cinnamon/almond milk
L:  2 egg sandwich, yogurt, grapes & strawberries
D:  veg chili & basmati rice, salad
S:  light hot chocolate
tea w/soy milk, herbal teas, flavoured water, water, coffee w/almond milk
Cals:  1305

Workout at home (lower):
I won't list them all again but this workout is from the waist down - abs, core, butt, thighs, calves, and total legs.

I didn't know anything about Core exercises until about a year ago.  This is why they are important, especially when you are older.

http://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-living/fitness/in-depth/core-exercises/art-20044751

For those who think butt/bum exercises are for vanity only, strong glutes help you climb hills and stairs.


----------



## QuickSilver

Hahahah   Oh look!!  I've gained 1/2 pound!    Yippie..    That's not the direction the scale is supposed to go.


----------



## NancyNGA

Ameriscot said:


> As happened last time I was trying to lose what I'd regained, it is coming off very, very slowly.  My workouts are very good, but then exercise is only about 5-10% of weight loss.  Think I'd better have some 1200 calorie days, then 1500 on workout days.  That should shake up my metabolism.
> I've only lost 0.8 lbs since last weekend.



Ameriscot, you are probably gaining some muscle.  I think 0.8 is good for one week!  You have a good exercise plan.    I'm impressed.  Wish I had the discipline.


----------



## NancyNGA

QuickSilver said:


> Hahahah   Oh look!!  I've gained 1/2 pound!    Yippie..    That's not the direction the scale is supposed to go.



Quicksilver, are you only weighing on Saturdays?  If I only weighed one day a week it would be a crap shoot.  The scales can easily show a pound gain or loss from one day to the next.  Depends mostly on how much salt I eat the day before.  Don't get discouraged.


----------



## QuickSilver

I was bad last night and had wine and some snacks.   I expected it.


----------



## AprilT

NancyNGA said:


> *Ameriscot, you are probably gaining some muscle*.  I think 0.8 is good for one week!  You have a good exercise plan.    I'm impressed.  Wish I had the discipline.



This, that is what happens with some that are working out a lot, it's a good thing.  I on the other hand have been lazy and having really followed that part of the plan, so, I'm not really gaining muscle, I'll try to do better next week.  :inv:


----------



## Ameriscot

NancyNGA said:


> Ameriscot, you are probably gaining some muscle.  I think 0.8 is good for one week!  You have a good exercise plan.    I'm impressed.  Wish I had the discipline.



Could be.  I was surprised it wasn't more although I'm weighing every day now.  But my belly IS shrinking and clothes are less tight. 

Exercise is the easy part for me.  It's food that is the challenge.


----------



## Ameriscot

NancyNGA said:


> Quicksilver, are you only weighing on Saturdays?  If I only weighed one day a week it would be a crap shoot.  The scales can easily show a pound gain or loss from one day to the next.  Depends mostly on how much salt I eat the day before.  Don't get discouraged.



Ditto.


----------



## AprilT

I've been trying to think what I want to eat today for my cheat day, all kinds of things are bouncing through my head, but at the same time, I know I have to be extremely cautious.  I go and have some cookies and I might decide I like them a bit too much and then can't stop thinking on cookies.  Maybe I should go get my ingredients for my cheesecake and just have that, i'd be able to eat that all weekend into the following week.  Who am I kidding, I will probably finish it off tomorrow, into the following week, righto.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> This, that is what happens with some that are working out a lot, it's a good thing.  I on the other hand have been lazy and having really followed that part of the plan, so, I'm not really gaining muscle, I'll try to do better next week.  :inv:



When I got serious again about 4 years ago I was losing at least 1.5 to 2 pounds a week, but was also gaining muscle.  I've got quite a lot of muscle now (some is still buried under flab but definitely there!).  But the amount of weights I use now is more than it was then.  I use a 6kg (13.2 lbs) dumbbell in each hand for biceps curls which I would have found impossible a couple of years ago.  And I pull down 30kg (66lbs) on a machine similar to this one at the gym:


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> I've been trying to think what I want to eat today for my cheat day, all kinds of things are bouncing through my head, but at the same time, I know I have to be extremely cautious.  I go and have some cookies and I might decide I like them a bit too much and then can't stop thinking on cookies.  Maybe I should go get my ingredients for my cheesecake and just have that, i'd be able to eat that all weekend into the following week.  Who am I kidding, I will probably finish it off tomorrow, into the following week, righto.



I'm dangerous with treats as well!


----------



## AprilT

There was a time in my 30's I was a complete gym rat, I never spent less than two hours there, weights were part of my routine, I lose a lot of weight the first few months, but, after, it was just muscle and maintaining.  It didn't help that I was still eating reeses cups after though.

I did lose 3 lbs this week, the scale said 4, but, I don't trust it so I'm recording it as 3.  This will slow down in a week or so, as it usually does, but it's normal for me to loose anywhere from 10 to 15 lbs the first couple of weeks and then 1-2 lbs to nothing each week after.


----------



## NancyNGA

AprilT said:


> I've been trying to think what I want to eat today for my cheat day,...



April, I can't do planned cheat days.  Too hard to get back on track. And I have enough un-planned ones as it is.


----------



## NancyNGA

Calories:
Thurs (3/19): 1460
Friday(3/20): 2020

Staying up late last night doing taxes did not help the weigh-in this morning.  Frustration at trying to fill out the Alt. Min. Tax Worksheet led me to eat chicken at 3am, and give up on cutting calories for the day. (I still count 3am as the previous day )  So weight was up 0.4 from yesterday. This excuse only works once a year, btw. But the difference in the average weight for all of last week, and the average weight for this week, showed a 1.1 pound drop.


----------



## AprilT

NancyNGA said:


> April, I can't do planned cheat days.  Too hard to get back on track. And I have enough un-planned ones as it is.



I have two purposed for doing this, one so I do get to have something different that I might have a taste for that satisfies my psychological craving and two to not let my body get in a rut and decide to adapt to the new system and decide it doesn't want to sit tight again and not let go of anymore weight.  Gives my system a chance to readjust itself and start again.  I likely won't go too far off plan, as I'm nervous and I have another 20 lbs to go, so, I really don't want to muck it up and I'm not having too strong of a craving for junk food at the moment, just hard not to think about things like cake and ice cream when every where you turn it's staring you in the face.  But, I know I can do any of those things low carb, I just have to make them myself.  They do sell low-carb ice cream, but some of the stuff they put in it sends me to the bathroom, but, it's still rather tasty in a slightly off way.  I can my my own but it doesn't taste as good, though good nonetheless. 

Well see, like others, one day at a time.  I'll just have to get my bottom in gear and get to the market and decide on what I want, now that I mentioned ice-cream, I'm thinking the low carb ice-cream, I wish they sold in single serve containers.  I would have to scoop have the larger container out into the sink right after opening to avoid eating the whole thing, such a waste.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> There was a time in my 30's I was a complete gym rat, I never spent less than two hours there, weights were part of my routine, I lose a lot of weight the first few months, but, after, it was just muscle and maintaining.  It didn't help that I was still eating reeses cups after though.
> 
> I did lose 3 lbs this week, the scale said 4, but, I don't trust it so I'm recording it as 3.  This will slow down in a week or so, as it usually does, but it's normal for me to loose anywhere from 10 to 15 lbs the first couple of weeks and then 1-2 lbs to nothing each week after.



3 is good!  Well done.  I lose a lot the first couple of weeks when I've been traveling and really bad.  It's usually just because I'm not keeping up the high number of calories.


----------



## Ameriscot

NancyNGA said:


> April, I can't do planned cheat days.  Too hard to get back on track. And I have enough un-planned ones as it is.



I don't plan any cheat days at home.  I figure I will get enough of those when we invite friends for dinner, or we go to their house or go out.  In April we are planning a couple of nights on the island visiting Ugandan daughter.  Then we have our anniversary and Scottish grandson's birthday in April so we'll be away for two more nights.  = more calories.


----------



## NancyNGA

April, you mentioned cake.  I had a strong urge for cake with frosting last night.  Almost decided to bake one at 3 am.  I have a rule, if it's really bad food, like cake, or pie, I have to make it from scratch.  Sometimes the thought of all the work and clean up gives me second thoughts.   If there is a store-bought cake in the house it would be gone in a flash.  No will power.


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> I don't plan any cheat days at home.  I figure I will get enough of those when we invite friends for dinner, or we go to their house or go out.  In April we are planning a couple of nights on the island visiting Ugandan daughter.  Then we have our anniversary and Scottish grandson's birthday in April so we'll be away for two more nights.  = more calories.



If I know I'm going to spend time out and about I do use those special occasions as my cheat days, but, I also, have to make a decision about how far off plan and for how long, I willing to push that.  This is of course depending on when and how determined I am at the time to get the weight off.  I unlike the rest of you, really have a lot more weight to lose, you all are really ok with the little bit of extra weight you have on your tiny bodies, but, I have way too much that I need to get off, so, I don't have as much play room.

I too have friends coming town for a birthday next month and I plan to have fun and not think diet so much that weekend, especially when they buy me a cake.  My friend has a bad habit of letting the wait staff at restaurants know it's my b-day and next thing you know their bringing cake over on the house and singing happy birthday to my horror.  The singing is the horror, I really am not fond of being on display like that, but, I didn't mind the cake so much. 

I hope you have a great time with all the celebrations an especially wonderful anniversary, what day does it fall on?


----------



## AprilT

NancyNGA said:


> April, you mentioned cake.  I had a strong urge for cake with frosting last night.  Almost decided to bake one at 3 am.  I have a rule, if it's really bad food, like cake, or pie, I have to make it from scratch.  Sometimes the thought of all the work and clean up gives me second thoughts.   If there is a store-bought cake in the house it would be gone in a flash.  No will power.



I know what you mean.  The thing that works best is distraction as well, it we can find a way to fill our thoughts with something else for a while, we sometimes are able to get the thought of the cake out of mind, but, it's that emotional thing that usually triggers us to refocus back on the cake as a distraction to get away from whatever else we don't want to deal with.  If only when I'm in that mania, I would acknowledge this and act wisely.  But dawn that cake feels so comforting in the moment and taste really good, feels like Nirvana in the moment, feels like hell when you feel see the aftermath.  But there we go rinse and repeat.  Sigh


----------



## 911

Just a question. Do you think women are more concerned about their weight than men? My wife is always "watching her weight." I see her on scales at least 5 times a week. I keep telling her that she looks fine, but she keeps watching everything that she eats. No fried foods, no sugar, no pasta and so forth. She makes me spaghetti because she knows how much I really like it, but she won't eat it. Instead, she makes herself a salad and a coup of broth soup that she drinks. I could never just live on that. I'm like 6'2" and weigh about 225 pounds. I need meat and potatoes. I don't have a gut, but since I retired, I don't hit the gym like I should. I'm thinking about buying a machine for the house, if I can get a try it before I buy it plan.


----------



## AprilT

Today, men are just as concerned due to the phenomenon of the six pack abs that every other guy seems to be sporting.  Unfortunately, I'm seeing a lot of men using some kind of male hormone and some are getting too buff using too much of these drugs and are starting to look like the hulk.  I'm talking even men in their later years as well.  

There's nothing wrong with wanting to rid oneself or extra lbs, but yes, some women and men are overly concerned with losing when they really don't have need to.  But nothing wrong with wanting to be your best you as long as you aren't beating yourself up in the process and setting up unreasonable goals.


----------



## NancyNGA

AprilT said:


> I did lose 3 lbs this week, the scale said 4, but, I don't trust it so I'm recording it as 3..



Wow, I almost missed reading this.  That's is great, April! :encouragement:


----------



## AprilT

Thank you Nancy.  

  I ended up getting a one quart container of lactose free vanilla ice-cream couple of bananas already don't feel too good after that small scoop.  It actually doesn't have that many carbs per serving though it is eight servings, still, that isn't bad if I eat more than a few servings this weekend.  I will however throw away most of it, just not feeling like a big cheat weekend, I am saving that for my birthday weekend.


----------



## SeaBreeze

tnthomas said:


> I'm watching ya'all, making all the progress...good work!      I do the gym routine, 30 to 60 min.s per day walk and/or elipitical...avoid fat-salt-sugar like the plague, but still have gained weight that I can't roll back off.  :shrug:
> 
> I need to change my ways, in some way...?
> 
> I like the sample menu, probably need to increase breakfast and _drastically_ reduce dinner.



Thanks Thomas!  Maybe you can switch up the gym routine a bit, do a different machine and used varying speeds, fast and hard for a full minute, then slower and easier for several, then the fast again.  Weight lifting is mandatory at our ages for bone health, plus building muscle raises your metabolism.  so if you're not already doing it, I'd add in the weight routine too.  My husband has a weight bench in the basement, and lifts weights 3 times a week.

  I'm not one for eating breakfast other than yogurt or banana, but they do say that a substantial breakfast is better for weight loss than a large dinner meal.  Eating dinner earlier helps us to burn off the calories and digest the food before we lay down in bed, also help with heartburn issues. 

 Big way to lose some weight is cut back on the carbs, like bread, potatoes, pasta and white rice, etc.  Carbs make you fat and turn to sugar in the body.  I can't/don't want to cut them out, but I have cut down.



911 said:


> Just a question. Do you think women are more concerned about their weight than men? My wife is always "watching her weight." I see her on scales at least 5 times a week. I keep telling her that she looks fine, but she keeps watching everything that she eats. No fried foods, no sugar, no pasta and so forth. She makes me spaghetti because she knows how much I really like it, but she won't eat it. Instead, she makes herself a salad and a coup of broth soup that she drinks. I could never just live on that. I'm like 6'2" and weigh about 225 pounds. I need meat and potatoes. I don't have a gut, but since I retired, I don't hit the gym like I should. I'm thinking about buying a machine for the house, if I can get a try it before I buy it plan.



My husband can eat anything he wants and not gain much weight at all, he's not skinny, just average.  Women tend to gain weight much easier than men, and have a much harder time losing it too. 

 Someone at my work went on a strict diet with his wife (South?something).  Anyway, they emptied their cupboards and replaced all their food and drink with the recommended diet foods.  They firmly followed the diet, including portion size, etc.  He did fantastic, and looked much thinner in a month or so, the wife was much slower to lose weight and was unhappy with her progress. 

 Another thing with men, like you say, many times the man is taller and can handle weight better.  My husband likes goodies in the house, and I like good food too.  I'm not willing to cut out the potatoes and sweets, but I am okay with cutting down on frequency and portion size.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> If I know I'm going to spend time out and about I do use those special occasions as my cheat days, but, I also, have to make a decision about how far off plan and for how long, I willing to push that.  This is of course depending on when and how determined I am at the time to get the weight off.  I unlike the rest of you, really have a lot more weight to lose, you all are really ok with the little bit of extra weight you have on your tiny bodies, but, I have way too much that I need to get off, so, I don't have as much play room.
> 
> I too have friends coming town for a birthday next month and I plan to have fun and not think diet so much that weekend, especially when they buy me a cake.  My friend has a bad habit of letting the wait staff at restaurants know it's my b-day and next thing you know their bringing cake over on the house and singing happy birthday to my horror.  The singing is the horror, I really am not fond of being on display like that, but, I didn't mind the cake so much.
> 
> I hope you have a great time with all the celebrations an especially wonderful anniversary, what day does it fall on?



My 15th anniversary is April 17th.  Grandson's birthday is the 21st.  

When we visit Ugandan daughter on the tiny island she works on, we go to the pub/restaurant where half the island is in the evening and having a pint, and another pint, and another pint....  It's like a nonstop party in there. 

When is your birthday April?


----------



## Ameriscot

NancyNGA said:


> Calories:
> Thurs (3/19): 1460
> Friday(3/20): 2020
> 
> Staying up late last night doing taxes did not help the weigh-in this morning.  Frustration at trying to fill out the Alt. Min. Tax Worksheet led me to eat chicken at 3am, and give up on cutting calories for the day. (I still count 3am as the previous day )  So weight was up 0.4 from yesterday. This excuse only works once a year, btw. But the difference in the average weight for all of last week, and the average weight for this week, showed a 1.1 pound drop.





You did lose, so well done!


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Ameriscot*, please don't put the "only" in front of your .8 loss, that only makes something negative out of something that is _definitely _positive.  You've lost weight and you should give yourself all the credit and be proud of it, congrats...way to go! :love_heart:  

*QuickS​ilver*, you've been doing so much in the way of exercise, maybe your gain was from muscle?   Keep on keepin' on, next week will be better for you, I'm sure!

*April*, Congratulations on your 3 pound weight loss, that's excellent!  Maybe time to invest in a new scale if you don't trust yours, I know if I lost 4 pounds I wouldn't want to reduce it to 3.  

*Nancy*, great job on losing your 1.1 pounds, that's wonderful!  With all the stress you've been having of late, I'm very impressed that you're doing so well! 

I'm not counting fractions of a pound at all in my weight totals, I round it up or down depending on the decimal.  I've lost a pound this week, and I'm happy about it.  I haven't been exercising as much this past week, because I've had some other things to take care of.  Being here with you guys is definitely helping me keep on track. :thankyou:


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks Thomas!  Maybe you can switch up the gym routine a bit, do a different machine and used varying speeds, fast and hard for a full minute, then slower and easier for several, then the fast again.  Weight lifting is mandatory at our ages for bone health, plus building muscle raises your metabolism.  so if you're not already doing it, I'd add in the weight routine too.  My husband has a weight bench in the basement, and lifts weights 3 times a week.
> 
> I'm not one for eating breakfast other than yogurt or banana, but they do say that a substantial breakfast is better for weight loss than a large dinner meal.  Eating dinner earlier helps us to burn off the calories and digest the food before we lay down in bed, also help with heartburn issues.
> 
> Big way to lose some weight is cut back on the carbs, like bread, potatoes, pasta and white rice, etc.  Carbs make you fat and turn to sugar in the body.  I can't/don't want to cut them out, but I have cut down.
> 
> 
> 
> My husband can eat anything he wants and not gain much weight at all, he's not skinny, just average.  Women tend to gain weight much easier than men, and have a much harder time losing it too.
> 
> Someone at my work went on a strict diet with his wife (South?something).  Anyway, they emptied their cupboards and replaced all their food and drink with the recommended diet foods.  They firmly followed the diet, including portion size, etc.  He did fantastic, and looked much thinner in a month or so, the wife was much slower to lose weight and was unhappy with her progress.
> 
> Another thing with men, like you say, many times the man is taller and can handle weight better.  My husband likes goodies in the house, and I like good food too.  I'm not willing to cut out the potatoes and sweets, but I am okay with cutting down on frequency and portion size.




True.  Interval training is excellent for losing weight and building stamina as well.  

My DH has never had a weight problem.  He's had varying sizes of belly , but that's it.  He has a skinny build and is not a big eater.  He's always been a healthy eater and if it wasn't for beer he'd be a total toothpick!

His typical day is thick slices of toast with marmite and a banana, for lunch he eats fruit, dinner a curry/chili with rice - about 3 times my portion.  He's not a snacker.


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> *Ameriscot*, please don't put the "only" in front of your .8 loss, that only makes something negative out of something that is _definitely _positive.  You've lost weight and you should give yourself all the credit and be proud of it, congrats...way to go! :love_heart:
> 
> *QuickS​ilver*, you've been doing so much in the way of exercise, maybe your gain was from muscle?   Keep on keepin' on, next week will be better for you, I'm sure!
> 
> *April*, Congratulations on your 3 pound weight loss, that's excellent!  Maybe time to invest in a new scale if you don't trust yours, I know if I lost 4 pounds I wouldn't want to reduce it to 3.
> 
> *Nancy*, great job on losing your 1.1 pounds, that's wonderful!  With all the stress you've been having of late, I'm very impressed that you're doing so well!
> 
> I'm not counting fractions of a pound at all in my weight totals, I round it up or down depending on the decimal.  I've lost a pound this week, and I'm happy about it.  I haven't been exercising as much this past week, because I've had some other things to take care of.  Being here with you guys is definitely helping me keep on track. :thankyou:



Thanks for your encouragement, SB!  My scale is a digital one that measures fat % and all that and for weight I do have it set to pounds and measures in .2 lbs.


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> Thanks for your encouragement, SB!  My scale is a digital one that measures fat % and all that and for weight I do have it set to pounds and measures in .2 lbs.



My scale is digital too, but, I like my old one better it was very accurate, but, I left it at my daughters when I moved and can't remember the name to order a new one, it was one like yours that measure both weight and fat %, though I rather it leave out the latter part.    I'm good without knowing how fat I am, I thought I wanted to know that part, but, not thanks.  LOL.

I'm not going to buy another scale, I will weigh in at the PT and my Doc office for assurance on the numbers.  This scale if probably correct, I rarely ever use it, had it stored away, just changed the batteries when I pulled it out. I just don't want to get a big head, thinking I really lost another 4 lbs.  I'll wait to see the doctor.


----------



## AprilT

I don't know if it was the ice cream or the bananas, but, not touching either again till after I go out this evening.  My tummy isn't liking it.  nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> My scale is digital too, but, I like my old one better it was very accurate, but, I left it at my daughters when I moved and can't remember the name to order a new one, it was one like yours that measure both weight and fat %, though I rather it leave out the latter part.    I'm good without knowing how fat I am, I thought I wanted to know that part, but, not thanks.  LOL.
> 
> I'm not going to buy another scale, I will weigh in at the PT and my Doc office for assurance on the numbers.  This scale if probably correct, I rarely ever use it, had it stored away, just changed the batteries when I pulled it out. I just don't want to get a big head, thinking I really lost another 4 lbs.  I'll wait to see the doctor.



I like mine it's a Tanita and measures everything.  But I can't remember the last time I did the full measurements.  The fat % seems to change too easily depending on fluid intake.


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> I like mine it's a Tanita and measures everything.  But I can't remember the last time I did the full measurements.  The fat % seems to change too easily depending on fluid intake.



By golly, I almost think it may have been a Tanita, but it was an older model, I bought it like a decade ago, but it was very accurate, some models of the same brand aren't as good.  I used to use it weigh my packages for shipping when I had a big move coming.  I'd get on the scale holding the boxes and deduct the extra weight. after, always worked out.  LOL.

This time around, I picked up a very inexpensive one, not that the other was expensive, I just, knew I'd mostly be getting weighed at my doctor's office anyway and at the time didn't want to make a big investment.

Anyway, this is the one I have,  There's really know way to tell by the reviews who's telling the truth unless  you check each reviewer's background to make sure their not plants to some degree by reading their other reviews and then, sometimes you can't really trust that some of these people are pros and get rewarded for their views.  And the bad reviewers are sometimes just the competition.  Sigh.

http://www.amazon.com/Digital-Bathr...F8&qid=1426962668&sr=1-1&keywords=epica+scale


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> By golly, I almost think it may have been a Tanita, but it was an older model, I bought it like a decade ago, but it was very accurate, some models of the same brand aren't as good.  I used to use it weigh my packages for shipping when I had a big move coming.  I'd get on the scale holding the boxes and deduct the extra weight. after, always worked out.  LOL.
> 
> This time around, I picked up a very inexpensive one, not that the other was expensive, I just, knew I'd mostly be getting weighed at my doctor's office anyway and at the time didn't want to make a big investment.
> 
> Anyway, this is the one I have,  There's really know way to tell by the reviews who's telling the truth unless  you check each reviewer's background to make sure their not plants to some degree by reading their other reviews and then, sometimes you can't really trust that some of these people are pros and get rewarded for their views.  And the bad reviewers are sometimes just the competition.  Sigh.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Digital-Bathr...F8&qid=1426962668&sr=1-1&keywords=epica+scale



If it's accurate that's what counts.  Mine was kind of expensive.  Asked my DH for one for a birthday or xmas as I wanted to measure _everything_.  It was probably 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> If it's accurate that's what counts.  Mine was kind of expensive.  Asked my DH for one for a birthday or xmas as I wanted to measure _everything_.  It was probably 3 or 4 years ago.




After I checked to make sure the one I had now wasn't a Tatiana, I know for sure my other one was, I knew I had one with the name, I just wasn't sure if it was this one or the old one, but, they do have expensive one over $100., but I'm pretty sure I stayed between $45-$60. reduced ticket price I'm sure.  I loved that scale, never fluctuated was always on the money.

I did try to find another one exactly like my old, but when I went back looking, it wasn't available as new and all the newer ones under that label had similar reviews as the one I now own with people saying all the same things about the fluctuating numbers and positives and negatives, so, I figured why pay twice as much, I actually had sent a more expensive one back, that was really terrible, I don't remember which brand that was, but it did cost more then the one I ended up with.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> After I checked to make sure the one I had now wasn't a Tatiana, I know for sure my other one was, I knew I had one with the name, I just wasn't sure if it was this one or the old one, but, they do have expensive one over $100., but I'm pretty sure I stayed between $45-$60. reduced ticket price I'm sure.  I loved that scale, never fluctuated was always on the money.
> 
> I did try to find another one exactly like my old, but when I went back looking, it wasn't available as new and all the newer ones under that label had similar reviews as the one I now own with people saying all the same things about the fluctuating numbers and positives and negatives, so, I figured why pay twice as much, I actually had sent a more expensive one back, that was really terrible, I don't remember which brand that was, but it did cost more then the one I ended up with.



I think mine was about £130ish?


----------



## tnthomas

911 said:


> Just a question. Do you think women are more concerned about their weight than men? My wife is always "watching her weight." I see her on scales at least 5 times a week. I keep telling her that she looks fine, but she keeps watching everything that she eats. No fried foods, no sugar, no pasta and so forth. She makes me spaghetti because she knows how much I really like it, but she won't eat it. Instead, she makes herself a salad and a coup of broth soup that she drinks. I could never just live on that. I'm like 6'2" and weigh about 225 pounds. I need meat and potatoes. I don't haven't a gut, but since I retired, I don't hit the gym like I should. I'm thinking about buying a machine for the house, if I can get a try it before I buy it plan.



Just addressing weight control issues related to men:   For me it's about avoiding(or lessening) the threat of weight related health issues, with more and more friends and former coworkers getting strokes, multiple heart bypass operations, death etc.
Also, my doc says for me to keep my BMI under 29 in order to lessen the threat of liver cancer.


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> I think mine was about £130ish?




They run every price range from $30s  up in the $200's likely beyond. 

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=bl_sr_hpc?ie=UTF8&field-brandtextbin=Tanita&node=3760901

The one I had looked something like this, mine was a more expensive plus had a $20 discount and additional features couple of different buttons as well.  but it had the foot sensors you could see.

http://www.amazon.com/Tanita-UM-028...=sr_1_17?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1426964136&sr=1-17


----------



## Ameriscot

tnthomas said:


> Just addressing weight control issues related to men:   For me it's about avoiding(or lessening) the threat of weight related health issues, with more and more friends and former coworkers getting strokes, multiple heart bypass operations, death etc.
> Also, my doc says for me to keep my BMI under 29 in order to lessen the threat of liver cancer.



First motivation for all of us should be health.  It is for me.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> They run every price range from $30s  up in the $200's likely beyond.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=bl_sr_hpc?ie=UTF8&field-brandtextbin=Tanita&node=3760901
> 
> The one I had looked something like this, mine was a more expensive plus had a $20 discount and additional features couple of different buttons as well.  but it had the foot sensors you could see.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Tanita-UM-028...=sr_1_17?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1426964136&sr=1-17



Mine has the foot sensors and then these handles you pull up which is supposed to measure muscle and bone density and fat.  

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tanita-Segm...&qid=1426964961&sr=8-2&keywords=tanita+BC+545


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> First motivation for all of us should be health.  It is for me.



Ditto.  :thumbsup1:


----------



## Ameriscot

Sunday
No workouts


Menu:
B:  porridge/dried fruit/cinnamon/almond milk
L:  1 whole grain toast w/unsweetened pb and jam, pear, cottage cheese
D:  veg chili & basmati rice, salad w/walnut pieces, slivered almonds
Drinks: tea w/soy milk, herbal teas, flavoured water, water, coffee w/almond milk
Cals:  1212


----------



## Ameriscot

Okay, where is everybody?

I am proud of myself for sticking to my lower calories yesterday on a rest day. 

Monday
Trying to shake things up a bit.  Doing all my workouts in one day and eating 1500 calories.  Tomorrow no workouts and 1200 calories. 

Menu:
B:  porridge/dried fruit/cinnamon/almond milk
S:  post workout:  2 oatcakes w/pb
L:  grilled cheese, clementine, yogurt
D:  veg curry & basmati rice, salad
S:  light hot chocolate, banana, oatcake
Drinks: tea w/soy milk, herbal teas, flavoured water, water, coffee w/almond milk
Cals:  1503

Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike
10 mins elliptical
4 x 12 on 4 resistance machines
4 x 12 rope/pulley for triceps

Workout at home (upper):
dumbbells - 4 sets of 12 - 11 routines
push ups - 4 x 12
triceps dips - 4 x 12
Lower:
using dumbbells, step, mat, ankle weights for abs, core, glutes, thighs, calves


----------



## QuickSilver

It's all for health for me too.. and less about actual weight loss.. although I still have my goal.  I received the results of my Wellness profile screening tests.  Everything is WNL.. and my cholesterol well under 200.. with HDL > 60..   Healthy eating, exercise and a sensible medication regimen are working.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> It's all for health for me too.. and less about actual weight loss.. although I still have my goal.  I received the results of my Wellness profile screening tests.  Everything is WNL.. and my cholesterol well under 200.. with HDL > 60..   Healthy eating, exercise and a sensible medication regimen are working.



Well done, QS! 

Health is my number one reason, but if vanity helps keep me motivated that's okay.  Skinny is definitely not my goal though.


----------



## QuickSilver

Oh I understand vanity..  I'm into that!   However, I know that I will never get down to the weights I maintained in my 30's..  I don't think I would want to when so many studies show that skinny little old people are really not healthy little old people.  I certainly wish I could control my cholesterol with diet and exercise, and I have tried, but unsuccessfully..  So I need to take a statin to keep my good numbers.  And I've experimented with those and after 3 tries found one that did not cause uncomfortable muscle pain while keeping my cholesterol in check..


----------



## AprilT

Health has always been the main objective, namely lessening the weight bearing on my arthritic knees, back and other joints, keep my blood pressure under control, my ldl levels remained good throughout most of my poor eating habits for some reason, I tend to get a good report card overall except for blood counts which the diet won't fix, but it will fix the blood pressure and help a little with the physical aches, which were more related to past car wrecks, work and other issues, the vanity part is just a bonus and fun addition.  It's certainly not a bad thing to be able to fit back into a few of my favorite things.   

I have my cheat day, don't feel a need to go crazy on the carbs, the weekend was good enough, I'm over it, back to plan.  Though I am sick of meat, but, if it aint broke, ya know, some people don't like vegetables, I don't hate meat, just prefer veggies more than the meat; it works, I get to eat a lot of veggies along with the meat.  Will just buy more seafood new shopping trip.


----------



## Denise1952

Glad you gals are doing well, I just wanted to say that it's mostly been about how I look, and how those clothes fit, when I was younger.  Now it's for health yes, since I've had some issues develop, but I want to feel good, my clothes to fit right, and since I'm single, I wouldn't mind looking the best I can for my age but I'm also realizing, it's less for anyone else, and more for me now.

Of course, if you aren't feeling good, and your health isn't good, I wouldn't feel well enough to doll up anyway


----------



## Shirley

April, I tried the Atkins diet once. I lost a lot of weight quickly but  I was starving for veggies and fruits. Diets never worked for me. When I told myself I was going on a diet, the first thing that happened was I was hungry. From the time I woke up in the morning until I went to bed at night, my every thought was about food.  I once kept a record of every bite I ate and how many calories I ate. I lost weight but I gained it back. . 

So I decided to not go on a diet. I tell myself I'm just going to watch what I eat. I lost twenty pounds and have kept it off for twenty five years by not being on a diet.  I don't deny myself anything I want to eat. If I do, I start craving them.  I'm a chocoholic  and if I get a craving for chocolate, I go buy one or two chocolate bars and eat them. But I don't keep any kind of snacks in the house.  I do exercise and used to walk three miles a day. Now that the weather is warmer, I hope to start walking again.


----------



## AprilT

nwlady said:


> Glad you gals are doing well, I just wanted to say that it's mostly been about how I look, and how those clothes fit, when I was younger.  Now it's for health yes, since I've had some issues develop, but I want to feel good, my clothes to fit right, and since I'm single, I wouldn't mind looking the best I can for my age but I'm also realizing, it's less for anyone else, and more for me now.
> 
> O*f course, if you aren't feeling good, and your health isn't good, I wouldn't feel well enough to doll up anyway*



And why is that, isn't dressing as you normally would weather you consider that dolling up what keeps some people's spirit up, what you may consider dolling up is how some of us leave the house any typical day.  I personally don't go schlepping about town, no matter how bad my body feels.  That's just me, but you have to do you. I could be in a deep depression, but, when I leave the house, good or bad it wouldn't show, just not how I roll.


----------



## QuickSilver

Well, Weight Watchers has a saying... They are not a diet... they are a lifestyle.   Makes sense.


----------



## AprilT

Shirley said:


> April, I tried the Atkins diet once. I lost a lot of weight quickly but  I was starving for veggies and fruits. Diets never worked for me. When I told myself I was going on a diet, the first thing that happened was I was hungry. From the time I woke up in the morning until I went to bed at night, my every thought was about food.  I once kept a record of every bite I ate and how many calories I ate. I lost weight but I gained it back. .
> 
> So I decided to not go on a diet. I tell myself I'm just going to watch what I eat. I lost twenty pounds and have kept it off for twenty five years by not being on a diet.  I don't deny myself anything I want to eat. If I do, I start craving them.  I'm a chocoholic  and if I get a craving for chocolate, I go buy one or two chocolate bars and eat them. But I don't keep any kind of snacks in the house.  I do exercise and used to walk three miles a day. Now that the weather is warmer, I hope to start walking again.




Shirley, this is what I don't understand when people say they tried low carb and say they were starving for veggies and fruit.   Most of what I eat are veggies and after the second week, fruit is highly recommended.  Strawberries, pineapples especially, but most any fruit in moderation.  The craving after that is emotional and that is something to work on without food solving the issue.

Problem is most people that do the low-carb and fail on it, don't follow it correctly, when done right, there's no way to be starving or having excessive cravings for sweets once the sugar has been wiped out of your system following the plan, it's just not possible especially considering you may eat as much veggies and meat as you want without counting calories.  

You're hungry, there's slices of deli meat and cheese to snack on, cut up veggies with a nice dip you've made.  I might have the cravings the first week, but after that, really the cravings are gone, after that, it's only when I lose focus or allow my emotions to overwhelm me that I get off track and fall back into old habits.

I just had the cheat day and frankly, it didn't feel all that satisfying, I was looking forward to getting back to seeing what delicious recipes I could look for on low-carb sites or youtube.


----------



## Denise1952

Shirley said:


> April, I tried the Atkins diet once. I lost a lot of weight quickly but  I was starving for veggies and fruits. Diets never worked for me. When I told myself I was going on a diet, the first thing that happened was I was hungry. From the time I woke up in the morning until I went to bed at night, my every thought was about food.  I once kept a record of every bite I ate and how many calories I ate. I lost weight but I gained it back. .
> 
> So I decided to not go on a diet. I tell myself I'm just going to watch what I eat. I lost twenty pounds and have kept it off for twenty five years by not being on a diet.  I don't deny myself anything I want to eat. If I do, I start craving them.  I'm a chocoholic  and if I get a craving for chocolate, I go buy one or two chocolate bars and eat them. But I don't keep any kind of snacks in the house.  I do exercise and used to walk three miles a day. Now that the weather is warmer, I hope to start walking again.



Wow, you and I are on the same page Shirley  Nothing to add, except I gained about 8-10 lbs back because of health issues, but those are taken care of, and I've lost 4 of the lbs I'd gained already.  Walking is excellent, although I love my bodyweight exercises, and I just throw those in when I want.  For example (guess I did have something to add, lol) I work my upper body mostly with what I call push "offs" right now as I lost strength and haven't been able to do them on the floor I'll be getting there again though

Good for you lady!!


----------



## AprilT

QuickSilver said:


> Well, Weight Watchers has a saying... They are not a diet... they are a lifestyle.   Makes sense.



I tried WW, as well as a few others, can't think of one I didn't try in years past.  WW I couldn't stand them, it just wasn't for me, very annoying speeches, at least the ones I attended and pushing their line of products, not hard sells, but, I still found them annoying.  Most of those stars, when they leave the program, same for non-celebs, they gain most of the weight back just like most other programs including low-carb, so, I don't feel a need to pay continuous fees to hear these annoying lectures about everything I learned in a book or magazine I already have.  If anything, for me, knowing why I mostly gain it back, I opt for OA, just none close enough to home within a reasonable hour for me.

But the program does work to get the weight off, very helpful for many people.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I'm not dieting to be skinny, wasn't skinny since I was a young teen, in my early 20s I started to pack on the pounds.  They say you gain one pound for every year of your life, and that for me has been true.  It doesn't sound like much, sounds pretty mellow really...but when I met my husband I was 118lbs., forty years later it was more like 158, which is where I started on this challenge.  I've been up to 163 in the past.

  Right now I just want to get back to fitting into my other jeans in the closet, I'm not much for fancy clothes, just jeans and t-shirts, but it's disturbing to just have one or two you can wear.  I refuse to buy a larger size anymore, I'm wearing a men's 34 waist Levis, I've always bought men's over womens, because I'm thick around the waist (apple shaped) and not much in the hip and thigh areas...so they work better for me.  QS, I know you're not fond of supplements, but Lecithin has been touted as cholesterol's worst enemy.  Many years ago my husband's was a bit high and I started giving it to him, next check he was normal again.  

Health is over vanity for me, my fasting glucose was creeping up in numbers and I don't want to turn into a type 2 diabetic like my mother and sister.  Pressure on joints is another issue for sure, less weight is kinder to them.  Got to the gym yesterday, and did 1/2 hour on bike and 1/2 hour on various weight machines.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Just saw this video on TV, they used to play it at the gym during my Zumba class.



Spoiler


----------



## Ameriscot

Shirley said:


> April, I tried the Atkins diet once. I lost a lot of weight quickly but  I was starving for veggies and fruits. Diets never worked for me. When I told myself I was going on a diet, the first thing that happened was I was hungry. From the time I woke up in the morning until I went to bed at night, my every thought was about food.  I once kept a record of every bite I ate and how many calories I ate. I lost weight but I gained it back. .
> 
> So I decided to not go on a diet. I tell myself I'm just going to watch what I eat. I lost twenty pounds and have kept it off for twenty five years by not being on a diet.  I don't deny myself anything I want to eat. If I do, I start craving them.  I'm a chocoholic  and if I get a craving for chocolate, I go buy one or two chocolate bars and eat them. But I don't keep any kind of snacks in the house.  I do exercise and used to walk three miles a day. Now that the weather is warmer, I hope to start walking again.



Sounds like a good plan, Shirley.  The reason so many people don't keep the weight off is when they hit their goal they go back to eating the same way they did before they lost.  And put it all back on again, and usually more.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Well, Weight Watchers has a saying... They are not a diet... they are a lifestyle.   Makes sense.



Yes, it's a change to a healthy lifestyle.  I figure the difference between a diet and maintenance is you just have more calories on maintenance of the same healthy foods.


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm not dieting to be skinny, wasn't skinny since I was a young teen, in my early 20s I started to pack on the pounds.  They say you gain one pound for every year of your life, and that for me has been true.  It doesn't sound like much, sounds pretty mellow really...but when I met my husband I was 118lbs., forty years later it was more like 158, which is where I started on this challenge.  I've been up to 163 in the past.
> 
> Right now I just want to get back to fitting into my other jeans in the closet, I'm not much for fancy clothes, just jeans and t-shirts, but it's disturbing to just have one or two you can wear.  I refuse to buy a larger size anymore, I'm wearing a men's 34 waist Levis, I've always bought men's over womens, because I'm thick around the waist (apple shaped) and not much in the hip and thigh areas...so they work better for me.  QS, I know you're not fond of supplements, but Lecithin has been touted as cholesterol's worst enemy.  Many years ago my husband's was a bit high and I started giving it to him, next check he was normal again.
> 
> Health is over vanity for me, my fasting glucose was creeping up in numbers and I don't want to turn into a type 2 diabetic like my mother and sister.  Pressure on joints is another issue for sure, less weight is kinder to them.  Got to the gym yesterday, and did 1/2 hour on bike and 1/2 hour on various weight machines.



Well done.  For me it's health, vanity and just being comfortable in my clothes.  Less weight = smaller bra and I'm much happier when I'm smaller as bras are no longer torture devices.  

My maximum weight was 167 and that was in 2011.  I've gained and lost since but never got to that weight again.  I'm very comfy at 132 which is my goal. I was 128 on my 60th birthday and I was thin.  Not skinny, but thin.


----------



## Denise1952

Ameriscot said:


> Sounds like a good plan, Shirley.  The reason so many people don't keep the weight off is when they hit their goal they go back to eating the same way they did before they lost.  And put it all back on again, and usually more.



There's a well known fact AM, that's why the gals I worked with made so much sense to me.  If I am dieting, say eating less calories, I have to ask myself if this is how I want to eat the rest of my life.  Now I eat more for fuel, than taste, although seasonings (especially anti-inflamatory I am getting into) and the actual taste of real food without say salt, I'm beginning to crave.  Like salads, my sister of all people asked if I would make another salad because she was craving it, I almost fainted, my sister the sugar-holic baker  Don't misunderstand, I love a piece of pie, whatever, chocolate chip cookies, but I've found if I eat right 90 some % of the time, then I can have my goodies and eat them too Yep, and still lose weight.  It's really comforting to know I am burning fat, not lean, muscle mass.

My BMI is like 1350 cals.  so that is what would keep me alive if I was in a coma.  My body, and I've proved it, "needs" at least 1400 a day, more if I do a lot of weight-training and walking.  Fuel, for the muscles, which in turn burn the fat-stores.  I do know a gal that ate 1200 and lost 200 lbs or so.  She was even skydiving, plus active, way active, I don't know how she kept from starving, but she made it.  She is thin, with muscles too.  It's the FIRST time in her life she can remember not being way overweight.  Her name is Marnie and you can see her story at myfitnesspal.  I know she started out on 1200, but I am not positive she didn't ramp up on the calories


----------



## Ameriscot

nwlady said:


> There's a well known fact AM, that's why the gals I worked with made so much sense to me.  If I am dieting, say eating less calories, I have to ask myself if this is how I want to eat the rest of my life.  Now I eat more for fuel, than taste, although seasonings (especially anti-inflamatory I am getting into) and the actual taste of real food without say salt, I'm beginning to crave.  Like salads, my sister of all people asked if I would make another salad because she was craving it, I almost fainted, my sister the sugar-holic baker  Don't misunderstand, I love a piece of pie, whatever, chocolate chip cookies, but I've found if I eat right 90 some % of the time, then I can have my goodies and eat them too Yep, and still lose weight.  It's really comforting to know I am burning fat, not lean, muscle mass.



True.  I've read that the tiny minority who get the weight off and keep it off for 3+ years have these things in common:  they eat healthy most of the time but allow themselves treats, and they workout a LOT.  

The lower calories you consume on a diet are not for life though.  When I got to my goal weight of 132 before my 60th birthday, I was afraid to start eating maintenance calories and kept losing until I got to 128.  People on my diet forum suggested slowly adding more calories, but make sure most of it is healthy calories.  

You can calculate how many calories you need to lose and maintain here:  When I get to 132 I'll need 1,765 calories while being moderately active - working out 3 - 5 days a week.  

http://www.calculator.net/calorie-calculator.html


----------



## Denise1952

Thanks AM, 

Recently I was reading about good calories, bad calories, had a lot to do with me stopping the count thing.  I think it is a good tool though, I still check on occasion.  I use my scale every day with the understanding the weight fluctuates, so if I am weighing 140, 139, 138, I go with the lowest, 138 because it takes 3500 calories to equal a lb.  A lb of what I don't know, it's a lb whether its fat, water, or lean muscle.  But depending on time of day, what we ate, what we drank, I mean you drink 8 ounces of water, you should weigh 8 ounces more.  Seems logical.  I like to watch the scale, but I don't worry and some folks freak if they have an ounce extra the next day, but that's not stored, take a dump and your back to normal, whatever.


----------



## AprilT

what is a diet but just another name for a healthy lifestyle or not?  It's how one determines the route of that diet whatever it may be and any given time, what is and isn't healthy seems to change at a drop of a hat.  Some people like my elders lived into their hundreds without a care, lots of butter on the menu others would drop dead at the sight of it, but namely because of what they combined it with lots of other things that evidently didn't suit their chemical make up.  

Diabetes too runs in my family, I don't have it am not pre- diabetic as of yet, hope not to be.  If one were to do some serious research we would see some of the major culprits.  I've worked in the health field and saw how the prescribed healthy ways of eating did nothing good for many of my patients over time, I was actually responsible for overseeing their entire day and during those times there wasn't a way for them to be cheating or altering the prescribed menu..  This isn't to say whomever made up those systems of eating, are wrong, they just don't work as planned for everyone.  Just as they completely keep altering the food pyramids and now started saying how fat free foods are bad for you.

It is how several of you have said, it's the poor food choices and overeating that are the main culprits for what doesn't work in most cases when people put the weight back on.  As we get older, our metabolism slows down, so, even what worked in our 30's food wise just isn't going to work for us when we're trying to lose weight past the age of 50, so either we accept our new poundage within reason or we adjust our plan and up the ante some how.  Not necessarily by doing what some might consider a fad diet, but, by finding what is working for you, but, if it ain't working for you then, you need to adjust your thinking and or your method depending on what you hope to accomplish.

Some doctors are for and against my way of eating most of my doctors give it high five because, they are always impressed with my results and numbers while I'm on it.   Many weight lost specialist agree it's a good way to go within moderation, even the diabetes association recommends restricting carbs to a degree or at least being smart about the choices when consuming them.  

Again, fruit and vegetables aren't restricted and vegetables are a big part of my food plan for lunch and dinner always.

See this picture, this is what my plate looks like most days.
http://www.diabetes.org/food-and-fitness/food/planning-meals/

BTW, I don't follow Atkins, I follow low carb but my own plan similar in ways to Atkins, but not exactly.


----------



## Denise1952

It is about different health conditions too.  Your post was a good read April, and it is about what works for you.  I've learned a lot about listening to my body as well.  Something as simple as recognizing the need for water, not food.  Now I drink enough water that I know when I am needing it, and not a snack.  I do snacks though as well.  I think more and more folks are taking responsibility for their own health where at one time in my life, I would have 100% relied on the direction of a doctor.  Now it's more 50/50 for me.

I think my worst enemy is being sedentary, so I focus way more on what I do during the day then what I'm going to eat.  Yet, I don't buy anything that I think is not healthy for me.  My sis bakes, so I get my pie or whatever on occasion.  The more healthy I eat, the better my workouts.  I don't think about having perfect foods.  Like my sis told me about some wild-caught salmon, but I couldn't afford it.  I go for salmon that is less expensive then.  

Anyway, I can talk all day about this stuff, always glad to learn new things as well Thanks April, denise


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> what is a diet but just another name for a healthy lifestyle or not?  It's how one determines the route of that diet whatever it may be and any given time, what is and isn't healthy seems to change at a drop of a hat.  Some people like my elders lived into their hundreds without a care, lots of butter on the menu others would drop dead at the sight of it, but namely because of what they combined it with lots of other things that evidently didn't suit their chemical make up.
> 
> Diabetes too runs in my family, I don't have it am not pre- diabetic as of yet, hope not to be.  If one were to do some serious research we would see some of the major culprits.  I've worked in the health field and saw how the prescribed healthy ways of eating did nothing good for many of my patients over time, I was actually responsible for overseeing their entire day and during those times there wasn't a way for them to be cheating or altering the prescribed menu..  This isn't to say whomever made up those systems of eating, are wrong, they just don't work as planned for everyone.  Just as they completely keep altering the food pyramids and now started saying how fat free foods are bad for you.
> 
> It is how several of you have said, it's the poor food choices and overeating that are the main culprits for what doesn't work in most cases when people put the weight back on.  As we get older, our metabolism slows down, so, even what worked in our 30's food wise just isn't going to work for us when we're trying to lose weight past the age of 50, so either we accept our new poundage within reason or we adjust our plan and up the ante some how.  Not necessarily by doing what some might consider a fad diet, but, by finding what is working for you, but, if it ain't working for you then, you need to adjust your thinking and or your method depending on what you hope to accomplish.
> 
> Some doctors are for and against my way of eating most of my doctors give it high five because, they are always impressed with my results and numbers while I'm on it.   Many weight lost specialist agree it's a good way to go within moderation, even the diabetes association recommends restricting carbs to a degree or at least being smart about the choices when consuming them.
> 
> Again, fruit and vegetables aren't restricted and vegetables are a big part of my food plan for lunch and dinner always.
> 
> See this picture, this is what my plate looks like most days.
> http://www.diabetes.org/food-and-fitness/food/planning-meals/
> 
> BTW, I don't follow Atkins, I follow low carb but my own plan similar in ways to Atkins, but not exactly.



Looks like a very healthy plate, April.  I've never done low carb and don't intend to.  I eat healthy and healthy means whole grains, not white flour, or at least not very often. 

My biggest issue is when we travel.  I can't count calories.  I hear people saying 'oh you're on holiday, have what you like', etc.  But it really has to stop.  Writing down everything I eat/drink works well even if I don't know the calories.  I know the mistakes I made in Thailand and the reasons I gained 14 pounds in 9 weeks. It is NOT going to happen again.


----------



## AprilT

Responding  a second time to Shirley's post



Shirley said:


> April, I tried the Atkins diet once. I lost a lot of weight quickly but  I was starving for veggies and fruits. Diets never worked for me. When I told myself I was going on a diet, the first thing that happened was I was hungry. From the time I woke up in the morning until I went to bed at night, my every thought was about food.  I once kept a record of every bite I ate and how many calories I ate. I lost weight but I gained it back. .
> 
> So I decided to not go on a diet. I tell myself I'm just going to watch what I eat. I lost twenty pounds and have kept it off for twenty five years by not being on a diet.  I don't deny myself anything I want to eat. If I do, I start craving them.  I'm a chocoholic  and if I get a craving for chocolate, I go buy one or two chocolate bars and eat them. But I don't keep any kind of snacks in the house.  I do exercise and used to walk three miles a day. Now that the weather is warmer, I hope to start walking again.



Shirley, sorry, I got so caught up in the first part about of your post, I forgot about the second chapter you wrote.  I so get what you said about the chocoholic part, I truly get it and on most days even when not following a plan, my eating is normal, I avoid bringing large quantities of junk food into my place as well and will try if I must have sweet treats, to just buy a single serving.  Basically I've always gained the weight during the  fall/winter holiday season, this is usually a time when I get very depressed and my emotions are all over the place and I numb myself with mindless eating, a habit I know is slowly killing me.  This is when I gain the weight, a lot in a very short time as much as 10 lbs in a month or less. and then I yo-yo for the next few months till it sticks.

You have a great way of going about it, I like your mindset and if I didn't have so much to lose to get this weight off of my joints, I really would just say to heck with it, I'm not really doing it to prolong my life nor to see a better me in the mirror, main issue is bearing the weight of it all on my joints, carrying it around.  If it were just 15 even twenty lbs I needed to lose I wouldn't fuss over it at all.  I've never had a problem in life with being on the large side, thin or fat, what I saw in the mirror was fine by me, as a matter of fact, I had some of best of times when I was 50 lbs heavier than I am right now.  I have a picture, maybe I'll post it when I find it, everytime I look at it, I smile, sometimes cry, it also reminds me of some sad family things that happened in those years as well, but over all, those were some very happy moments squeezed in as well that that fat face makes me think of.  I've kept off half the weight I lost from that time period.  

I was only thin once and that was the period of years prior to getting married; those days are long gone and I don't mourn them, now it would  just be nice to lessen the weight on my knees and back.


----------



## NancyNGA

I guess I'll always be the odd person out on the issue of *speed* of weight loss.  If I don't try to keep calories down as low as possible (within reason), it takes too long to lose weight and I get impatient and give up. That's what's trying to happen this time around, but this challenge has kept me going.  Thank you for this challenge, btw. 

The last time I lost weight (30lbs) I did it at 2 lbs a week, 1100-1200 calories per day, and it only took 15 weeks.  I kept it off 5 years until last fall. The idea that I'd probably see a pound drop every 3-4 days kept me motivated.  Then the key was transitioning *slowly* back to maintenance---adding 200 calories to the daily allowance every week.  It was like getting a 200 calorie treat every week and I had to decide how to spend it.  Plus I lost a couple more pounds during this period as a bonus, so ended up 5 lbs below goal, which turned out to be a better goal, anyway. 

For some reason 1500 cals/day is a level that's harder for me to do for a long time. It's like you have to be dead serious at 1200, no exceptions, nose to the grindstone. At 1500 I have 300 extra calories to play with, start making poor choices and end up going too much over.  Then I give up because it takes too long to see any results.  (Sorry I didn't mean this to be so long-winded and detailed )


----------



## AprilT

Nancy, a 1 lb a week even is a good thing, it really shouldn't be about how quick, some will lose faster than others or gain for various reason, don't let this frustrate you too much, you just have to find that balance that will work for you.  I ruined my metabolism years ago, when I would yo-yo and even go on practical starvation diets, literally, I'd never do that again, all it does is cause the body to eat muscle and kill important body organs.  I would I likely would have to consistently eat at below 1200 to lose 1 lb a week, believe me, I've been there.  

Either way, please, please don't think of trying to do this the fast way, just the right way for you.  Some people will have to add more exercise to whatever food plan they follow.  I'm sure at some point, my scale isn't going to budge unless I add some cardio of some sort.

PS, I missed the part where you said you just wanted to vent, so pay me no mind.  I just didn't want to see you getting worried about the rate of lose.  I will be doing enough of that later on for the both of us.


----------



## Ameriscot

NancyNGA said:


> I guess I'll always be the odd person out on the issue of *speed* of weight loss.  If I don't try to keep calories down as low as possible (within reason), it takes too long to lose weight and I get impatient and give up. That's what's trying to happen this time around, but this challenge has kept me going.  Thank you for this challenge, btw.
> 
> The last time I lost weight (30lbs) I did it at 2 lbs a week, 1100-1200 calories per day, and it only took 15 weeks.  I kept it off 5 years until last fall. The idea that I'd probably see a pound drop every 3-4 days kept me motivated.  Then the key was transitioning *slowly* back to maintenance---adding 200 calories to the daily allowance every week.  It was like getting a 200 calorie treat every week and I had to decide how to spend it.  Plus I lost a couple more pounds during this period as a bonus, so ended up 5 lbs below goal, which turned out to be a better goal, anyway.
> 
> For some reason 1500 cals/day is a level that's harder for me to do for a long time. It's like you have to be dead serious at 1200, no exceptions, nose to the grindstone. At 1500 I have 300 extra calories to play with, start making poor choices and end up going too much over.  Then I give up because it takes too long to see any results.  (Sorry I didn't mean this to be so long-winded and detailed )



I am doing 1500 on my heavy workout days, and lower on rest days.  I've done this before and it worked.  It doesn't lead me to make bad choices, at least not often.  I find that if my calories are consistently low, like 1200, my metabolism just slows down and I go into a long plateau plus I'm tired.


----------



## NancyNGA

Calories:

Sat (3/21): 1130 
Sun (3/22): 1590 
Mon (3/23): 1440

Not very healthy eating, but ok calorie-wise, on average.  
Had a craving for Mac&Cheese Saturday, so those calories were mostly junk.


----------



## Ameriscot

Tuesday.   Scale moved again!   Can feel it as well.  Did all my workouts yesterday so none today.  Low calorie day.

Menu:
B:  porridge/dried fruit/cinnamon/almond milk
L:  chicken breast sandwich/lite mayo, strawberries, yogurt
D:  veg/cauliflower/mangetout/Quorn curry & basmati rice, salad
Drinks: tea w/soy milk, herbal teas, flavoured water, water, coffee w/almond milk
Calories:  1199


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sounds good Ameriscot, scale and food-wise!


----------



## QuickSilver

My scale actually moved last night ever so slightly..  Hoping it wasn't just a fluke.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks SB.

QS, any movement on the scale is good.  Do you _feel_ like you've lost?


----------



## Ameriscot

Wednesday - higher cal day.  Doing it all in one day and tomorrow is low cal no workout.  I'm down at least a wee bit every morning. 

Menu:
B:  porridge/dried fruit/cinnamon/almond milk
S:  post workout:  2 oatcakes w/pb
L:  chicken breast sandwich, cottage cheese, yogurt, strawberries
D:  veg/cauliflower/mangetout/mushroom/Quorn curry & basmati rice, salad
S:  grapes
Drinks: tea w/soy milk, herbal teas, flavoured water, water, coffee w/almond milk
Cals:  1490

Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike
10 mins rowing machine
5 mins elliptical
4 x 12 on 4 resistance machines
4 x 12 rope/pulley for triceps

Workout at home (upper):
dumbbells - 4 sets of 12 - 11 routines
push ups - 4 x 12
triceps dips - 4 x 12
Lower:
dumbbells, ankle weights, step - abs, core, thighs, calves, glutes


----------



## SeaBreeze

Good for you QS, I weighed myself the other morning and the scale was going in the opposite direction, so I'm not weighing everyday, I get too bummed out if I'm gaining.  Having said that, I can weight a couple of pounds different on the same day, depending on when I hit the scale.  I'll just hope for the best on Saturdays.  

Ameriscot, what is the purpose of doing sets of 12?  I never did that, but my husband does.  I just do one set of 20 on various machines usually.  In my gym they have around 10 various machines set up in a circle and there's a red and green light.  You do what you can until the light turns red, then you move to the next machine.  Going around 3Xs is around a half hour workout.  In that case I usually just get to 12 reps.


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> Good for you QS, I weighed myself the other morning and the scale was going in the opposite direction, so I'm not weighing everyday, I get too bummed out if I'm gaining.  Having said that, I can weight a couple of pounds different on the same day, depending on when I hit the scale.  I'll just hope for the best on Saturdays.
> 
> Ameriscot, what is the purpose of doing sets of 12?  I never did that, but my husband does.  I just do one set of 20 on various machines usually.  In my gym they have around 10 various machines set up in a circle and there's a red and green light.  You do what you can until the light turns red, then you move to the next machine.  Going around 3Xs is around a half hour workout.  In that case I usually just get to 12 reps.



I always do sets of 12 on weights - both the machines and the dumbbells.  I've read/been told to do 8 - 12 reps and do them at least 3 times.  On the resistance machines I do 2 sets on each of 4 machines then go around again for 2 more sets.  If I'm going for a heavier weight I'll do 8 reps, then 10.  If 12 gets easy it's time for a higher weight.   Our gym is small and has 6 resistance machines in a circle.  Two are for thighs and I figure my legs get enough of a workout with lunges, etc and ankle weights.


----------



## AprilT

Still sticking to plan, so far it's been quite easy, not desire as yet to not keep doing what's working.  As always will I weigh in on Saturdays.  

Good to see everyone doing so well, keep up the good work ladies.


----------



## drifter

I'm sorry I didn't see this thread earlier. I have been fighting weight gain way back when I quit smoking and then learned to cook. It's been more or less an ongoing problem. Since last September I have lost 21 pounds. I still need to lose another twelve pounds. It's gotten harder to do. I usually eat a large breakfast, a normal lunch, and I skip an evening meal and try not to eat anything, sometime I do eat a quarter cup of peanuts, and I sip hot tea or coffee throughout the day. The last few days I have been trying to fast from two p.m. until nine-thirty or ten the next morning, when we have breakfast, hoping to lose a pound or so a week. There's probably a better way. I had started walking, not far, but a few houses down and back, but I dropped my portable oxygen tank on my big toe. Walking is out for some little time. I haven't weighed in two weeks so I'm a bit in the dark.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Drifter, congratulations on your 21 pound loss!  I think a lot of us gained when we quit smoking, I gained around ten pounds for sure and maybe more, that was over 30 years ago.  I'm glad you joined us here and hope you lose that last 12 pounds.  We're weighing in on Saturdays, so if you have a scale at home you're welcome to post along with us on your losses or gains.  Our metabolism does slow down with age, so we have to work a little harder to shed the lbs.


----------



## Ameriscot

Congrats on your loss Drifter. Skipping meals is never recommended though. Good luck.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Still sticking to plan, so far it's been quite easy, not desire as yet to not keep doing what's working.  As always will I weigh in on Saturdays.
> 
> Good to see everyone doing so well, keep up the good work ladies.



Good job, April!


----------



## Ameriscot

A non-workout day, thus lower calories.  Have a craving for some of my homemade carrot soup, so going to make some shortly and have it with my lunch.  Mmm

Menu:
B:  porridge/fresh strawberries/cinnamon/almond milk
L:  hummous on whole grain seeded toast, homemade carrot soup, grapes, yogurt
D:  veg curry & basmati rice, salad
Drinks: tea w/soy milk, herbal teas, flavoured water, water, coffee w/almond milk
Cals:  1211


----------



## AprilT

Drifter, welcome and congrats on your loss, Ameriscot mentions, many have gained after a quit smoke, for me it was a whopping 15 lbs the first year and since, the time I quite, ( Nov, 2010,) I've gained another 5 on top of that 15, for a total of 20 lbs.  But, we're all trying.  You've done really great with your past loss 20 lbs is pretty great. I wish you much success with the rest if you so choose to continue trying to take it off.


========================================================================================

 I love cabbage, so picked up some today, not sure if I'll make it tomorrow, I have a made a big pot of just vegetable gumbo and am still working on that, plus, some leftover kale and lettuce.  My eyes just got too big, think I'll wait to cook the cabbage in a few days, maybe Sat or even Sunday.  I looked at the corned beef, but, $17 for a small piece that's going to shrivel to the size of a salad plate, I just couldn't do it today, I'll wait for a sale.  Good thing wings were on sale again.  

I had to make a mad rush this morning to get out the door, so, I just had time for a protein drink, had egg salad and a regular salad for lunch, I will have some of my meatless gumbo in a little while.


----------



## drifter

Thanks, April. Some years ago due to a number of events I gained fifty pounds. Since then I have lost and gained half that amount. I need to lose twelve more pounds to get me below 200. I don't know if I have gained or lost since I last weighed about three weeks ago. Saturday morning I'm going to weigh. Cheers.


----------



## Ameriscot

Friday.  Full workout day

Menu:
B:  porridge/fresh strawberries/cinnamon/almond milk
S:  post workout:  2 oatcakes w/pb
L:  hummous on toast, carrot/coriander soup, pear, yogurt
D:  veg curry & basmati rice, salad
S:  2 oatcakes w/low fat cheddar
Drinks: tea w/soy milk, herbal teas, flavoured water, water, coffee w/almond milk
Cals:  1482

Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike
5 mins rowing machine
5 mins elliptical
4 x 12 on 4 resistance machines
4 x 12 rope/pulley for triceps

Workout at home (upper):
dumbbells - 4 sets of 12 - 11 routines
push ups - 4 x 12
triceps dips - 4 x 12
Lower:
ankle weights, step, dumbbells, mat for abs, core, thighs, calves, glutes


----------



## drifter

It seems all of you are pretty well organized into some weight loss program. I have never much counted calories. At present I have no idea what my daily calorie intake is although somewhere among my stuff i have a calorie book. To loose weight I have always relied on eating less of whatever we have and skipping the evening meal, which results in being hungry most of the time. I have only a week or so ago started skipping the evening meal again. As I said previously, I haven't weighed but Saturday I will dust the cobwebs off my scale and start weighing but I hate it when the numbers go the wrong way. I don't usually confess to a skipping meals because of a diabetic situation but over the years, I have found that's what works best for me, or I think it does. Should I be writing a comment in this space. or is this thread for statistics only?


----------



## Ameriscot

Drifter, you can post whatever you like that's related to diet/fitness and discussions are fine.  I like to post my daily plan as I also do this on a diet forum I've belonged to for a few years. 

Every Saturday we report how much we lost for that week.

As for calories, some count, some don't.  But there are good websites that list calories, and also if you just want to know about a certain food all you have to do is google 'how many calories in an orange' or whatever.


----------



## AprilT

Drifter, whatever you do if you are diabetic please be wise some research or at least, check with your doc about how to proceed, you don't want to put yourself into a diabetic coma messing around skipping meals and such, you know depending on your situation just how dangerous and easily that can happen.  Skipping meals isn't ever recommended in your situation.  I imagine you know that's are playing with fire.  Just being a concerned person, you are of course a grown person and I am not judging and won't comment again if you decide, that's what you want to stick with..


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Drifter, whatever you do if you are diabetic please be wise some research or at least, check with your doc about how to proceed, you don't want to put yourself into a diabetic coma messing around skipping meals and such, you know depending on your situation just how dangerous and easily that can happen.  Skipping meals isn't ever recommended in your situation.  I imagine you know that's are playing with fire.  Just being a concerned person, you are of course a grown person and I am not judging and won't comment again if you decide, that's what you want to stick with..



Yes, diabetics should not skip meals.  Isn't it recommended they eat many small meals throughout the day?


----------



## Ameriscot

*Saturday weigh in report:  down 1.8 lbs since last Saturday. * 

Not a workout day today as I did it all yesterday.  So a lower calorie day. 

Menu:
B:  porridge/dried fruit/cinnamon/almond milk
L:  hummous on 2 toasts, plum, yogurt
D:  veg curry & basmati rice, salad
S:  1 oatcake
Drinks: tea w/soy milk, herbal teas, flavoured water, water, coffee w/almond milk
Cals:  1214


----------



## NancyNGA

Great job Ameriscot!   You are very disciplined.  

Weight has been all over the place this week.  Due to one of those 24 hour "illnesses" which I won't go into detail about, I lost 3 pounds since yesterday (Friday) which means nothing.    Due to salty soup I gained two pounds from Monday to Tuesday.  The average calorie deficit this week was not worth mentioning, but I didn't go over maintenance.  

So I'm going to declare this week a wash and start over from where I was last Saturday.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks, Nancy.  If I'm not strict, I fail. Hoping I can get to the maintenance phase at least a month before my next trip.

Just start over, Nancy.  As long as you don't give up that's all that counts.


----------



## drifter

Congrats, Ameriscot. I read your comment and results early this a.m. and my thought was, "What a disciplined lady."

According to my notes it is a day shy of three weeks since I weighed. I am down some. So I'm starting over today. I need to lose quite a bit of weight but I'm sitting more modest short term goals. I'm still working on a meal and snack schedule. Right now, I want to weigh less than two hundred pounds. My weight this morning was 206.5 pounds. My goal: 199#.  Good luck everyone.


Nancy, I've been in your shoes ever so often. It's a struggle. I tell my self, 'you gotta keep on keeping on.'


----------



## AprilT

Well, I was afraid with my, planned, cheat day, I might not be losing anything this week, but, seems the scale seems to be happy and rewarded me kindly, down 3 lbs more since last weigh in. 

I knew after that first weigh in prior to us starting this journey, I had to do something, I had just been to my doctor's office and been weighed and I wasn't happy, I'd gained another 10 lbs since the previous year and frankly, I planned to do something, but, I couldn't stay focused.  Have to say, this little group, help me get focused and now it's all on me.  So far, I've not been having any difficulty keeping in tune, something this time just feels different than previous times, but, it's early, we'll see, how things are in the weeks ahead, but, as it is now, I am determined to stick with my food plan of avoiding the white stuff and other bad things on a daily basis. Well except for things like cream.  I still haven't made that cheese cake, maybe I'll head to the market and pick up the ingredients later.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ameriscot and April, good job, congratulations on your losses!   Nancy, being sick among other things can really affect our weight, a wash isn't so bad, better luck this coming week. :love_heart:  Drifter, I'm happy that you've gone down some in the past three weeks, that's very good!  Good luck in reaching your goal weight!

Well, as you can see, I'm up 2 pounds this week, only thing I can say is I haven't put in that extra exercise this past week, busy with other things. :awman:  When I updated my ticker today, it actually automatically changed here, so that's a good thing anyway.


----------



## drifter

Good for you, April.  Good for you.


SeaBreeze, I think it's hard to keep the scales moving in one direction. I know in the past my weight loss would always be in a zig zag fashion. It's an up and down affair for most of us. You can see in my photos, I never show my gut.


----------



## SeaBreeze

drifter said:


> To loose weight I have always relied on eating less of whatever we have and skipping the evening meal, which results in being hungry most of the time. I have only a week or so ago started skipping the evening meal again. I don't usually confess to a skipping meals because of a diabetic situation but over the years, I have found that's what works best for me, or I think it does.



Drifter, as others have mentioned here already, I agree that you should be more careful as a diabetic when dieting.  I think that skipping that last meal and going so long without food is a mistake.  Eating smaller meals throughout the day would benefit you more, and keep your blood sugar more stable.

Here's an article with some recommendations for those with diabetes, worth a looksee about what to eat and how often for weight loss. http://www.helpguide.org/articles/diet-weight-loss/diabetes-diet-and-food-tips.htm

Off-topic, I don't have diabetes (yet), but it is prevalent in my immediate family.  When my fasting glucose reached 99, I started to use two supplements.  One is Chromium Picolinate and the other is Bitter Melon, the latter is actually used in poor countries to help people who can't afford health care to control their diabetes.  As with any supplements, research side effects and drug interactions, especially if on prescription medications.  My sister was on pills for her diabetes and her doctor approved her taking Chromium Picolinate, I don't know if she's still using it, but she's not yet needing injections.


----------



## AprilT

Thanks, Sea, Drifter.  

I agree with Drifter on that scale figgle thing, it can get cranky, the body may decide to up the anti and just hold onto the weight, retain fluid, build muscle, or just any reason for the weight to go in one half of a dozen different reasons any given day or week.  I'm happy for my loses, but, I know things won't remain consistently on the losing end, I'm bound to have a stall or even an upswing at some point down the line, it's happened on every weight loss plan I've ever been on followed by an eventual loss again.  We just have to stay the course and be patient.


----------



## drifter

How do you get one of those weight loss scales?


----------



## SeaBreeze

Drifter, April and I are using this site. http://lilyslim.com/Weight_loss.php .  Once you pick the design and the moving ticker you want to use, you enter your information.

  I logged in there first before starting, and use my link to them saved in my email they sent me to update it weekly.  To put it in your signature, copy their link of your final ticker, use the Image URL, click on Settings at the top of the forum page, go to Edit Signature and enter the link to your ticker there, save signature.


----------



## Ameriscot

drifter said:


> Congrats, Ameriscot. I read your comment and results early this a.m. and my thought was, "What a disciplined lady."
> 
> According to my notes it is a day shy of three weeks since I weighed. I am down some. So I'm starting over today. I need to lose quite a bit of weight but I'm sitting more modest short term goals. I'm still working on a meal and snack schedule. Right now, I want to weigh less than two hundred pounds. My weight this morning was 206.5 pounds. My goal: 199#.  Good luck everyone.
> 
> 
> Nancy, I've been in your shoes ever so often. It's a struggle. I tell my self, 'you gotta keep on keeping on.'



Thanks Drifter!  My challenge is to keep it off and stop overindulging when we travel.


----------



## Ameriscot

Congrats, April!  Hang in there SB, you'll get back on track.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks Ameriscot, I'll do my best! :sunglass:


----------



## Ameriscot

Sunday. A non workout day.

Menu:
B:  porridge/dried fruit/cinnamon/almond milk
L:  pbj on whole grain toast, grapes, yogurt
D:  veg/pumpkin/sweet potato curry & basmati rice, salad
S:  2 oatcakes w/low fat cheddar
Drinks: tea w/soy milk, herbal teas, flavoured water, water, coffee w/almond milk
Cals:  1239


----------



## QuickSilver

Totally off track... and blew it this weekend..   I'm not even weighing today..  Tomorrow is a new day


----------



## SeaBreeze

Hang in there QuickSilver, you're not alone!


----------



## QuickSilver

This has been going on since last November...  Down two.. Up three... down three... up two... Thankfully I have not gained back the 35 pounds I lost last year... I'm just not able to lose more.


----------



## SeaBreeze

You definitely deserve kudos for losing that 35 pounds and keeping it off, that's nothing to sneeze at!


----------



## drifter

That's the way I usually do it QuickSilver. When I get rid of a few pounds no doubt I'll do it again. I'm obese to the second power so I have a long way to go.


----------



## Ameriscot

Monday - Full workout day

Menu:
B:  porridge/dried fruit/cinnamon/almond milk
S:  oatcake
L:  veggie lasagna, whole grain bread, strawberries, yogurt
D:  veg/pumpkin/sweet potato/Quorn curry & basmati rice, salad
S:  2 oatcakes & low fat cheddar
Drinks: tea w/soy milk, herbal teas, flavoured water, water, coffee w/almond milk
Cals:  1468

Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike
10 mins elliptical
4 x 12 on 4 resistance machines
4 x 12 rope/pulley for triceps

Workout at home (upper):
dumbbells - 4 sets of 12 - 11 routines
push ups - 4 x 12
triceps dips - 4 x 12
Lower:
ankle weights, step, mat, dumbbells - for abs, core, thighs, calves, glutes


----------



## SeaBreeze

Your meals and snacks look so good and healthy Ameriscot!  I've seen a short rope pully at the gym, but I've never used it.  If it helps the triceps, I'll give it a go today, thanks.


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> Your meals and snacks look so good and healthy Ameriscot!  I've seen a short rope pully at the gym, but I've never used it.  If it helps the triceps, I'll give it a go today, thanks.



There are all kinds of rope and other pulley extensions for triceps and other parts.  Don't count on it getting rid of batwings though unless yours are very small.  Very difficult to tighten those up at 'our age'.  I've got big tricep muscles but you'd never know it as the batwings are here for good.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Mine aren't very big, but I don't have any unrealistic expectations, lol!


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> Mine aren't very big, but I don't have any unrealistic expectations, lol!



Aye. I'd love some nice arms and shoulders - all of which I work on hard.  But I know I'm not going to get those nice, toned and sculpted arms.  That's okay.  I've got _muscle_!


----------



## SeaBreeze

I'm lucky to have some muscle too Ameriscot, I worked physical jobs all my life and have exercised on and off over the years.  There are tricep machines that I use where you sit on the seat and push down on the handles, but I don't use them that often.  At home I have 1 lb wrist weights, weighted gloves that came with my old TurboJam cd, 2 lb., 8lb and 15 lb handweights, hubby keeps those downstairs with his weight bench.  I never take advantage of having those extra weights and bench at home, I should do that at least once a week...hubby uses them 3 times a week.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ameriscot, I followed your lead and did some sets at the gym today, for the first time.

4X12 of 'low rows' @ 55lbs.
4X12 of 'tricep pulldowns (rope) @ 20 lbs.
4X12 of 'lat pulldowns' @ 40 lbs

Along with that I did various other machines of either 10 or 20 reps, like biceps, tricep (seated handle), leg press, chest press, leg/thigh abduction in and out setting, glutes.  After that I did 45 minutes on the bicycle machine, random hill (#10) setting, 12 miles.  So along with my morning (2ish mile) walk with dog and hubby, it was a pretty good day.

Foodwise, I had a banana for 'breakfast', and a bagel with lox (smoked salmon) and reduced fat chive cream cheese and thin sliced onion for dinner.  Dessert later will be plain Greek yogurt with organic honey, organic lime juice and hemp hearts.

Today was a good day, Saturday's 2 pound gain was a wake up call for me to give a little more effort here.  I was thinking Saturday, that if I just continued to go up on the scale, and wasn't willing to give any extra effort to reach my goal....that I'd just drop out of this thread and not be a negative drain here.  Hoping that this coming weigh in will be more positive.  Thanks to all of you here for the encouragement and good vibes. :love_heart:


----------



## AprilT

Well Sea, I bet that fussy scale will move soon enough, either way, your presence would be very much missed, you could always just keep in stride with letting us know what you're up to exercise wise and such, keeping up with healthy eating as much as possible and just not worry about the scale so much.  You'll do what you can to make sure it doesn't keep going up in the interim if you stick around. I'm only posting my weight lose and that signature on Sats.  Not everyone needs to be privy.  You could remove yours all together and just put one up for exercises or something else or nothing at all.

Either way.  No one no matter where their weight sits on the scale has been a negative influence to anyone I hope, not to me anyway.  As I've said before, I always have good results the first few weeks, it really does feel different this time around than the other times, I can't put my finger on it, I guess it's the pain in my back and hip that just is saying, I can't slip back again unless, I wan't to become a complete an invalid sooner than later.


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm lucky to have some muscle too Ameriscot, I worked physical jobs all my life and have exercised on and off over the years.  There are tricep machines that I use where you sit on the seat and push down on the handles, but I don't use them that often.  At home I have 1 lb wrist weights, weighted gloves that came with my old TurboJam cd, 2 lb., 8lb and 15 lb handweights, hubby keeps those downstairs with his weight bench.  I never take advantage of having those extra weights and bench at home, I should do that at least once a week...hubby uses them 3 times a week.



Nice that you have a bench.  I don't really have room for one, I use an old chair in my home 'gym' for triceps dips, and the dumbbell routines that I need to bend over with.


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> Ameriscot, I followed your lead and did some sets at the gym today, for the first time.
> 
> 4X12 of 'low rows' @ 55lbs.
> 4X12 of 'tricep pulldowns (rope) @ 20 lbs.
> 4X12 of 'lat pulldowns' @ 40 lbs
> 
> Along with that I did various other machines of either 10 or 20 reps, like biceps, tricep (seated handle), leg press, chest press, leg/thigh abduction in and out setting, glutes.  After that I did 45 minutes on the bicycle machine, random hill (#10) setting, 12 miles.  So along with my morning (2ish mile) walk with dog and hubby, it was a pretty good day.
> 
> Foodwise, I had a banana for 'breakfast', and a bagel with lox (smoked salmon) and reduced fat chive cream cheese and thin sliced onion for dinner.  Dessert later will be plain Greek yogurt with organic honey, organic lime juice and hemp hearts.
> 
> Today was a good day, Saturday's 2 pound gain was a wake up call for me to give a little more effort here.  I was thinking Saturday, that if I just continued to go up on the scale, and wasn't willing to give any extra effort to reach my goal....that I'd just drop out of this thread and not be a negative drain here.  Hoping that this coming weigh in will be more positive.  Thanks to all of you here for the encouragement and good vibes. :love_heart:



I wish you'd stay SB.  I like talking about the machines and muscle work with you.  You're not being a negative drain.  The purpose of the thread is support for each other.  I also find it motivating to have to 'report in'.


----------



## Ameriscot

I joined an online diet forum about 3 1/2 years ago and found it really helpful with all the support.  I quit about a year ago as it got really slow, but rejoined a couple of weeks before we started this thread.  I copy and paste the menu and workouts into that forum and here and edit as needed.  I find that writing down everything you eat and drink, whether you count calories or not, is very helpful. I keep an excel spreadsheet(s) and plan my menu a day ahead. 

I'm finding that doing all of my workouts in one day instead of spreading them out and having 1500 cals on that day, and 1200 on a non-workout day is working well.  Scale is down again this morning.  

Yesterday I juggled the calories a bit, and exchanged some of my snack calories and put them into walnuts and almond slivers on my salad because I'm not doing that often enough.  

Menu:
B:  porridge/dried fruit/cinnamon/almond milk
L:  veggie lasagna, pear, yogurt
D:  veg and tofu curry & basmati rice, salad
Drinks: tea w/soy milk, herbal teas, flavoured water, water, coffee w/almond milk
Cals:  1202


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thank you both for your kind thoughts April and Ameriscot, I'll keep on keepin' on for now, until y'all kick me out, lol. layful:  When I turned 50, I joined a yahoo group for women getting fit over fifty.  I did lose some weight during that time, was actually making the effort to count calories, etc.  These days I don't want too much structure, in my head I know what's good and bad for me to eat, and what is an excessive amount.  Gotta admit at the time all that cardio I did with the home video tapes for step aerobics, etc., really made a difference.


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> Thank you both for your kind thoughts April and Ameriscot, I'll keep on keepin' on for now, until y'all kick me out, lol. layful:  When I turned 50, I joined a yahoo group for women getting fit over fifty.  I did lose some weight during that time, was actually making the effort to count calories, etc.  These days I don't want too much structure, in my head I know what's good and bad for me to eat, and what is an excessive amount.  Gotta admit at the time all that cardio I did with the home video tapes for step aerobics, etc., really made a difference.



Great!    I've lost before without counting calories or doing weight watchers points, but I do much better if I'm structured.


----------



## SeaBreeze

No exercise today except for the walk in the park, had some shopping to do, will get to the gym tomorrow for sure.  For breakfast, I had a left-over half bagel with lox and cream cheese, dinner was homemade shrimp salad sandwich on roll, dessert was plain yogurt, honey, lime juice and hemp hearts.  Feelin' those sets I did yesterday in my shoulders and arms.


----------



## NancyNGA

Good job on the workouts, SeaBreeze.

Nothing to report here but calories.  (Somehow I think I missed some on Mon so I'm adding a couple hundred for good measure)

Sat (3/28/15): 1560  
Sun (3/29/15): 1470 
Mon (3/30/15): 1480
Tue (3/31/15): 1560


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks Nancy, good job on the calories, I haven't been tracking mine at all.  In my old Turbo Jam booklet, they give this calculator to lose one pound a week.

Add a zero to your body weight  (example) 150+0=1500

Add 20% for extra daily activity                         + 300

Daily caloric rate                                               =1800

Subtract 500 calories a day                                  - 500
(by eating 500 calories less or by burning
500 calories through exercise)

Total                                                                 =1300


----------



## QuickSilver

I'm feeling hugely FAT again.   And I haven't gained weight.    I take this as a sign my body is ready to start shedding the last 20 pound that have dogged me since last November.    Up until this point, I've felt thin after my 35 pound weight loss.   NOW I'm feeling fat..   Good sign I hope.


----------



## Ameriscot

Full workout day. 

Menu:
B:  porridge/dried fruit/cinnamon/almond milk
L:  egg sandwich, yogurt, plum, strawberries 
D:  veg curry & basmati rice, salad
S:  2 oatcakes w/low fat cheddar, hot chocolate
Drinks: tea w/soy milk, herbal teas, flavoured water, water, coffee w/almond milk
Cals:  1502

Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike
10 mins rowing machine
4 x 12 on 4 resistance machines
4 x 12 rope/pulley for triceps

Workout at home (upper):
dumbbells - 4 sets of 12 - 11 routines
push ups - 4 x 12
triceps dips - 4 x 12
Lower:
ankle weights, step, mat, dumbbells - for abs, core, thighs, calves, glutes


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> I'm feeling hugely FAT again.   And I haven't gained weight.    I take this as a sign my body is ready to start shedding the last 20 pound that have dogged me since last November.    Up until this point, I've felt thin after my 35 pound weight loss.   NOW I'm feeling fat..   Good sign I hope.



I know the feeling. I find it motivating as well.


----------



## Ameriscot

Nancy, good job on the calories.  

SB, isn't it great to feel that wee bit of soreness which means you've worked your muscles!


----------



## AprilT

Nothing new here, maybe a little craving for more crunch, but, sticking to plan.  I don't feel as if I'm losing anymore, not getting on the scale till Sat, but, normally by now, my belly would be much flatter, I guess I better leave the lettuce alone, my body always has an adverse reaction to it, though I love my salads.  Sigh.  I guess it's time to try and do some tummy crunches, the ones the PT person has me do for my back, not the ones most normal folks do.  LOL.  Why oh why can't I just win the lottery so I can get the fat in my belly sucked out, maybe a butt lift while I'm at it, so I can stop doing these clinches while seated.


----------



## Ameriscot

I'd miss my salad if I didn't have it daily.  I use spinach in mine instead of lettuce.  

I use ankle weights to lift my butt.  I was born with a flat butt, but now at least it's round.


----------



## SeaBreeze

The soreness is a good feel Ameriscot!  We've been using baby spinach for a long time now in place of lettuce, we both like the flavor more, and I think it's much higher in nutrients.


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> I'd miss my salad if I didn't have it daily.  I use spinach in mine instead of lettuce.
> 
> I use ankle weights to lift my butt.  I was born with a flat butt, but now at least it's round.



I eat a lot of greens, but, mostly I eat cooked ones, including spinach or I bloat up like a balloon, still bloat with some cooked ones, but I have to have my greens every day, including broccoli and spinach I love them both.

Good for you and your round butt.     Mines is still roundish, just now it has a grove underneath where it dropped a bit.


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> The soreness is a good feel Ameriscot!  We've been using baby spinach for a long time now in place of lettuce, we both like the flavor more, and I think it's much higher in nutrients.



Some lettuces are okay, but the lighter the colour, the less the nutrition.  Sometimes I get mixed dark greens, but usually have spinach.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> I eat a lot of greens, but, mostly I eat cooked ones, including spinach or I bloat up like a balloon, still bloat with some cooked ones, but I have to have my greens every day, including broccoli and spinach I love them both.
> 
> Good for you and your round butt.     Mines is still roundish, just now it has a grove underneath where it dropped a bit.



Round-ish, not totally award-winning round!


----------



## Ameriscot

Thursday

Menu:
B:  porridge/dried fruit/cinnamon/almond milk
L:  egg sandwich, yogurt, strawberries
D:  veg curry & basmati rice, salad
Drinks: tea w/soy milk, herbal teas, flavoured water, water, coffee w/almond milk
Cals:  1225

Got some serious challenges coming up and I'm psyching myself up to BEHAVE myself and not blow what I've lost already.  Ugandan daughter is coming to visit in about 3 weeks and staying for a week.  Her visit will overlap by one day with my stepdaughter and her family (someone will be on the sofa for a night).  Skinny daughter likes sweets but she is getting better about not eating so much as she is being told at her job how bad sugar is for you.  So I'll make some fairly healthy oatmeal raisin cookies at 100 calories each.  

Stepdaughter likes junk as well but she's been getting serious about going to a gym and also running.  Her husband likes a beer that I like, so I'll have to seriously limit that. 

And just before they all come it's our anniversary so that's means a meal out.


----------



## Ameriscot

Friday

Tried to go the gym this morning but forgot it didn't open till later, so went back home as there was no place open to hang out.  

Menu:
B:  porridge/dried fruit/cinnamon/almond milk
L:  pbj on toast, pear, banana, yogurt
D:  veg/bean/Quorn curry & basmati rice, salad
S:  hot chocolate, 2 oatcakes w/pb
Drinks: tea w/soy milk, herbal teas, flavoured water, water, coffee w/almond milk
Cals:  1386

Workout at home (upper):
dumbbells - 4 sets of 12 - 11 routines
push ups - 4 x 12
triceps dips - 4 x 12
Lower:
ankle weights, step, mat, dumbbells - for abs, core, thighs, calves, glutes

Since I didn't get to do my spin bike and other gym routines, I'll get on my exercise bike for a while this afternoon.


----------



## Ameriscot

As I suspected would happen, I'm here alone talking to myself. Anyway, Saturday weigh in - lost one pound since last Saturday although I feel I've lost more (must be a gain in muscle weight). 

I guess I will stick to my other Diet Forum but keep the ticker in my signature here.


----------



## drifter

I have weighed every morning this week. Not sure why. Maybe it helps with motivation. Weight this a.m. Is 204.0. So have dropped 2.5 pounds this week. That is better than expected.


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot, you aren't alone, I've had a really bad week, not weight loss wise, I'm still losing, I've just been in a lot of pain and uh, from the looks of it, your most recent posting was at near 3am my time.  :sleeping:  The day before, you posted around 5am and again, I was :sleeping: and this was the last thing on my mind, actually, later that day, I was thinking what could I eat besides meat, to take my mind off this frakin pain, unfortunately, or fortunately, I didn't have any sweet treats around.  Sigh, I'm going to make up for it today.  I'm going to go get me something yummy, but, I still stay mindful and not over do it.    I haven't any intention of undoing all the work I've done thus far.

So as of this day, I lost another 1-lb.

My friend, you'll never walk alone.  :bighug:Not if I can help it.


----------



## NancyNGA

Calories:
Wed (4/01/15): 1500 
Thu (4/02/15): 1630 
Fri (4/03/15): 1540

 Down 0.2 lbs. Not giving up.  Just painfully slow.
I don't post what I eat because it's embarrassing most of the time. I have no
restrictions, just try to keep calories under control.  Got to write down what I eat 
when I eat it and not wait 'til the end of the day.  I keep forgetting things.

It has gotten very warm here.  High predicted of 85 this week.  I always carry a 
couple extra pounds in hot weather.  Something to do with your body not being as 
efficient at eliminating water when it's hot.  Do any of you experience this?


----------



## Ameriscot

drifter said:


> I have weighed every morning this week. Not sure why. Maybe it helps with motivation. Weight this a.m. Is 204.0. So have dropped 2.5 pounds this week. That is better than expected.



Well done!


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Ameriscot, you aren't alone, I've had a really bad week, not weight loss wise, I'm still losing, I've just been in a lot of pain and uh, from the looks of it, your most recent posting was at near 3am my time.  :sleeping:  The day before, you posted around 5am and again, I was :sleeping: and this was the last thing on my mind, actually, later that day, I was thinking what could I eat besides meat, to take my mind off this frakin pain, unfortunately, or fortunately, I didn't have any sweet treats around.  Sigh, I'm going to make up for it today.  I'm going to go get me something yummy, but, I still stay mindful and not over do it.    I haven't any intention of undoing all the work I've done thus far.
> 
> So as of this day, I lost another 1-lb.
> 
> My friend, you'll never walk alone.  :bighug:Not if I can help it.



Thanks, April!    I can understand that when you're dealing with pain posting about weight loss and workouts isn't top priority.  Well done on your loss in spite of the pain.


----------



## Ameriscot

NancyNGA said:


> Calories:
> Wed (4/01/15): 1500
> Thu (4/02/15): 1630
> Fri (4/03/15): 1540
> 
> Down 0.2 lbs. Not giving up.  Just painfully slow.
> I don't post what I eat because it's embarrassing most of the time. I have no
> restrictions, just try to keep calories under control.  Got to write down what I eat
> when I eat it and not wait 'til the end of the day.  I keep forgetting things.
> 
> It has gotten very warm here.  High predicted of 85 this week.  I always carry a
> couple extra pounds in hot weather.  Something to do with your body not being as
> efficient at eliminating water when it's hot.  Do any of you experience this?



Well, you've lost and that what counts.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ameriscot, good to hear you're down another pound!  I imagine it's going to be a challenge to keep on track when you have company visiting, but you're very well disciplined, I think you'll fare well.   I don't always post the exercises I'm doing, because it's not nearly as structured at all.  Although I did sets that one day, normally I haphazardly jump from machine to machine and it would be hard just to name a bunch of machines in a post, and not even have any set repetitions to share.  The exercise bike is the easiest thing for me to report on, day before yesterday was 15 miles...yesterday I didn't work out at all.

  Same thing with my food, it would be very boring for others to read the same old thing, every day yogurt for dessert, we make a turkey a couple of days ago, so we're having several days of hot turkey meals and cold turkey sandwiches.  Yesterday I actually had a fattening dessert, a piece of blueberry pie, but I kept it small.  Today I was down one pound also, so happy not to gain again.

Drifter, a 2 1/2 lb. loss is excellent, congratulations!  April, you're really doing well with this challenge, congrats on losing yet another pound despite your suffering so badly with pain.  My heart goes out to you my friend, your very strong not to turn to food for comfort. :love_heart:  Nancy, good job that you're headed in the right direction, when my numbers went up recently, I was pretty bummed out.


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> Ameriscot, good to hear you're down another pound!  I imagine it's going to be a challenge to keep on track when you have company visiting, but you're very well disciplined, I think you'll fare well.   I don't always post the exercises I'm doing, because it's not nearly as structured at all.  Although I did sets that one day, normally I haphazardly jump from machine to machine and it would be hard just to name a bunch of machines in a post, and not even have any set repetitions to share.  The exercise bike is the easiest thing for me to report on, day before yesterday was 15 miles...yesterday I didn't work out at all.
> 
> Same thing with my food, it would be very boring for others to read the same old thing, every day yogurt for dessert, we make a turkey a couple of days ago, so we're having several days of hot turkey meals and cold turkey sandwiches.  Yesterday I actually had a fattening dessert, a piece of blueberry pie, but I kept it small.  Today I was down one pound also, so happy not to gain again.
> 
> Drifter, a 2 1/2 lb. loss is excellent, congratulations!  April, you're really doing well with this challenge, congrats on losing yet another pound despite your suffering so badly with pain.  My heart goes out to you my friend, your very strong not to turn to food for comfort. :love_heart:  Nancy, good job that you're headed in the right direction, when my numbers went up recently, I was pretty bummed out.



Thanks.  I was sure it would be more and my belly is getting smaller all the time.  I have a very strict routine I do workout-wise and it doesn't fluctuate except that I'll change the additional cardio I do at the gym after I've done the spin bike.  Still can't get on treadmill yet as it still hurts my heel.  My plantar fasciitis is getting better though but I'll wait until I've been pain free at least a week before I'll do any power walking.

I always post my full menu and exercise on the diet forum I belong to as there are new people joining all the time and they like to know what others are eating/doing.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ameriscot, when you do treadmill, do you ever run or just walk fast? I used to jog every morning when I was younger before work, and I've never had any issues with my knees, but now that I'm older I don't want to press my luck.  Sometimes on the treadmill I take it up to 4mph just to get a slight jog, but don't hold it for more than a few minutes.

  My brother in law used to be very healthy, jog 6 miles a day and run in marathons.  In his old age his had numerous operations on his feet and couldn't even wear regular shoes anymore.  They said it was from his years of running.  Glad to hear your plantar fasciitis is improving, it's been awhile for me since I experienced any pain in my feet.


----------



## drifter

I had started trying to walk again, a few houses down and back, thinking maybe I might work up to a couple of blocks again, hoping that little bit of exercise would help a wee bit with weight loss, but my hips are giving me fits even with the walker and I dropped a short, squatty oxygen tank on my big toe and that has temporarily, ended my walking. It is slow to heal it seems to me. My wife is not cooking as much and is saying she dislikes to cook so much and because she has lost her smell and taste because due to a severe concussion, we are eating out more and trying to buy foods in the grocery store we don't have to cook. I don't cook so sometimes skipping a meal is the only way to cut calories. My calorie intake has been in the vicinity of 1000 to 1400 a day. I would like to get it down to between 900 and a 1000 but hard to always do.I am eating more salads and more half sandwiches (one slice of bread), and more whatever we don't have to cook. And (if there is such a thing) happy dieting to you all.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Drifter, if you have a crock pot it's easy to whip up a pound or two of beans or lentils, it's very healthy and you'll have some leftovers if you make more than a pound at a time like we do.


----------



## drifter

We have a small crock and my wife did slow cook a small roast a while back but I'd never heard of anyone cooking beans in one till now.  Don't know if ours will hold over a pound of whatever, but I'll broach the subject tonight. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> Ameriscot, when you do treadmill, do you ever run or just walk fast? I used to jog every morning when I was younger before work, and I've never had any issues with my knees, but now that I'm older I don't want to press my luck.  Sometimes on the treadmill I take it up to 4mph just to get a slight jog, but don't hold it for more than a few minutes.
> 
> My brother in law used to be very healthy, jog 6 miles a day and run in marathons.  In his old age his had numerous operations on his feet and couldn't even wear regular shoes anymore.  They said it was from his years of running.  Glad to hear your plantar fasciitis is improving, it's been awhile for me since I experienced any pain in my feet.



I can't do the treadmill now but hopefully very soon - never go barefoot and do lots of stretches/massages and proper shoes and slippers.  I didn't do any intense cardio while we were in Thailand due to the heat but before that I would do intervals - going between 5.5 and 6.2 mph and the incline between 7 and 12%.  I never ran or jogged on the treadmill as it just doesn't feel right to me.  I have sometimes done power walk outdoors and done spurts of jogging as well.  I used to jog in my 40's.  Never had knee problems unless I landed wrong off the curb.


----------



## Ameriscot

drifter said:


> We have a small crock and my wife did slow cook a small roast a while back but I'd never heard of anyone cooking beans in one till now.  Don't know if ours will hold over a pound of whatever, but I'll broach the subject tonight. Thanks for the suggestion.



We buy dried beans and DH puts them in the pressure cooker before adding them to curries and chilis.


----------



## Ameriscot

drifter said:


> I had started trying to walk again, a few houses down and back, thinking maybe I might work up to a couple of blocks again, hoping that little bit of exercise would help a wee bit with weight loss, but my hips are giving me fits even with the walker and I dropped a short, squatty oxygen tank on my big toe and that has temporarily, ended my walking. It is slow to heal it seems to me. My wife is not cooking as much and is saying she dislikes to cook so much and because she has lost her smell and taste because due to a severe concussion, we are eating out more and trying to buy foods in the grocery store we don't have to cook. I don't cook so sometimes skipping a meal is the only way to cut calories. My calorie intake has been in the vicinity of 1000 to 1400 a day. I would like to get it down to between 900 and a 1000 but hard to always do.I am eating more salads and more half sandwiches (one slice of bread), and more whatever we don't have to cook. And (if there is such a thing) happy dieting to you all.



Calories that are too low will defeat the purpose.  I'd never go below 1200 and I'm 5' 4 1/2".  For a man it should be much higher.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Today, my only exercise was taking a 3 1/2 mile walk outside along a bike trail that runs through a wildlife area.  Nonfat greek yogurt for breakfast, and turkey sandwich on oatnut bread with mayo and onions for dinner.  Shouldn't have, but took a couple more forkfulls of that leftover blueberry pie.


----------



## Ameriscot

I had some comfort snacks yesterday because of my blocked up head and not being happy about it.  No junk in the house but I did have toast, oatcakes and peanut butter and a couple of G & Ts.  

DH was a good catholic boy and did not eat meat for all of Lent, even though he's not a big meat eater anyway.  So today is a meatfest - bacon rolls for breakfast and grilled steaks for dinner.


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot, I did a bit of comfort snacking to this weekend, I really needed something besides the heating pad to help take my mind off this back pain and a chocolate parfait did the trick.    But, I don't feel the need to keep going that route and will stay the course with my plan starting tomorrow, I say tomorrow, because I um, have more of the parfait, ok, another parfait in the fridge to eat later.  But, the good thing, is, it actually lasted till today and I didn't gobble it both down in one day.    he, he, he. That might not seem like much to most, for me, that's quite an accomplishment to not have eaten both in one day.  

Happy Sunday all and looking forward to a continued week of staying the course starting Monday, small snacks here and there, aren't a big no, no anyway as long as it isn't habitual.


----------



## SeaBreeze

AprilT said:


> But, the good thing, is, it actually lasted till today and I didn't gobble it both down in one day.    he, he, he. That might not seem like much to most, for me, that's quite an accomplishment to not have eaten both in one day.
> 
> Happy Sunday all and looking forward to a continued week of staying the course starting Monday, small snacks here and there, aren't a big no, no anyway as long as it isn't habitual.



Hope April and everyone has a nice Sunday too.   Those words are very true April, that is a big accomplishment for sure.  I'm one of those people who could polish off a pint of ice cream in the blink of an eye, and be looking for the next thing to munch on an hour later.

  The serving sizes on some things are laughable to me, what supposedly feeds a family of six, is split between my husband and myself.  He doesn't show the weight gain like I do, and I've learned to at least take the smaller half.   I always had to eat a whole chocolate bar in one sitting, but now I can control myself and just have 2 squares if I must. 

 I don't want to eliminate all these things from my diet, life is too short IMO.  I did good on the blueberry pie my husband wanted, had a very small piece the first day, and just a couple of fork fulls the next, he finished off the rest.  You're right on when you say it's not a biggie unless it's habitual.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Ameriscot, I did a bit of comfort snacking to this weekend, I really needed something besides the heating pad to help take my mind off this back pain and a chocolate parfait did the trick.    But, I don't feel the need to keep going that route and will stay the course with my plan starting tomorrow, I say tomorrow, because I um, have more of the parfait, ok, another parfait in the fridge to eat later.  But, the good thing, is, it actually lasted till today and I didn't gobble it both down in one day.    he, he, he. That might not seem like much to most, for me, that's quite an accomplishment to not have eaten both in one day.
> 
> Happy Sunday all and looking forward to a continued week of staying the course starting Monday, small snacks here and there, aren't a big no, no anyway as long as it isn't habitual.




I understand about comfort eating when you are ill or in pain.  I do it myself.  Just get back on track and don't worry about it.  I'll be good again tomorrow.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ameriscot said:


> I can't do the treadmill now but hopefully very soon - never go barefoot and do lots of stretches/massages and proper shoes and slippers.  I didn't do any intense cardio while we were in Thailand due to the heat but before that I would do intervals - going between 5.5 and 6.2 mph and the incline between 7 and 12%.  I never ran or jogged on the treadmill as it just doesn't feel right to me.  I have sometimes done power walk outdoors and done spurts of jogging as well.  I used to jog in my 40's.  Never had knee problems unless I landed wrong off the curb.



Wow, that sounds like an intense run to me, between 5 1/2 and 6.2 miles!   I do brisk walking outdoors sometimes, and add short jogs in between.  Sorry to hear that you fell of a curb and hurt your knee Annie.  I've been lucky, the couple of times I've fallen I've only been bruised, no lasting injuries...knock on wood.


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> Wow, that sounds like an intense run to me, between 5 1/2 and 6.2 miles!   I do brisk walking outdoors sometimes, and add short jogs in between.  Sorry to hear that you fell of a curb and hurt your knee Annie.  I've been lucky, the couple of times I've fallen I've only been bruised, no lasting injuries...knock on wood.



Hurt my knee back in my 40's when I used to jog a lot, but it was fine after a week or so.  On the treadmill I set the speed at 5.5 then up to 6.2, actually thinking it might be kph, not miles.  I'll look next time I go.  It's the incline I find the most challenging!


----------



## SeaBreeze

That sounds better, I just looked it up and 5.5 would equal 3.4 miles per hour.  I couldn't imagine walking at that speed at all if it was 5.5 miles per hour, lol.  I agree, when I use a good incline it's a much more intense workout!  I'd 'throw my knee out' now and then when I did a lot of back and forth sideways motions in Jazzercise or Zumba, so now I have to be careful...nothing permanent so far, just slight discomfort for a little while.


----------



## Ameriscot

Forgot that some of our machines are on kilometres. When I've powerwalked outdoors I do about 4 mph.

All the resistance machines are kilograms as are my dumbbells at home. It's quite a jump when you go to the next heaviest - 2.2 more lbs instead of just one.  Some of the machines are from the US so are in miles, like the spin bike.  I do about 7 miles in 30 minutes on that one. 

SB, I find the spin bike the most intense workout, but that probably wouldn't be good if you have knee problems.  Interval training is a very effective workout as well which can be done on many machines.  On the rowing machine I'll do 1 minute normal speed then 30 seconds very fast, etc.


----------



## Ameriscot

Have a cold so not feeling energetic, so no gym. But I did manage to do 2 sets of my upper body dumbbell routines (usually do 4).  And I did 45 minutes on my exercise bike.  

Snacks on Saturday and too many calories yesterday, but back on track today.  Will be under 1400 calories today.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ameriscot said:


> SB, I find the spin bike the most intense workout, but that probably wouldn't be good if you have knee problems.  Interval training is a very effective workout as well which can be done on many machines.  On the rowing machine I'll do 1 minute normal speed then 30 seconds very fast, etc.



Why do you say that about the spins being better?  They have two at the gym, and I've tried them a couple of times, never for a full workout because I don't care for them.  I think I just don't know how to program them properly, I don't know.  Maybe I'll try the spin bike again on the weekend, when there's nothing but sports and infomercials on TV. 

I use the other ones too, because I can plug in my headphones and listen to a television show that they have playing, I prefer that over music.  I don't have any real knee problems, I did take some spin classes a long time ago and liked them, but there was too much jumping up and down and changing positions for me.   I know that's what made the workout more intense.  There's no rowing machines there, just a bench where you set the pin in the chosen weight and pull on the handle.

Hope you and everyone here has a great week!


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> Why do you say that about the spins being better?  They have two at the gym, and I've tried them a couple of times, never for a full workout because I don't care for them.  I think I just don't know how to program them properly, I don't know.  Maybe I'll try the spin bike again on the weekend, when there's nothing but sports and infomercials on TV.
> 
> I use the other ones too, because I can plug in my headphones and listen to a television show that they have playing, I prefer that over music.  I don't have any real knee problems, I did take some spin classes a long time ago and liked them, but there was too much jumping up and down and changing positions for me.   I know that's what made the workout more intense.  There's no rowing machines there, just a bench where you set the pin in the chosen weight and pull on the handle.
> 
> Hope you and everyone here has a great week!



The spin bike burns a lot of calories.  Standing, jumps, hills, fast, or slow with high resistance.  Very intense.  I choose the strength building programme, level 10.  And believe me I'm pouring the sweat when I'm done.  I drink an entire half litre bottle of water while I'm on it. According to the machine when I put in my weight and age I normally burn about 340-350 calories in 30 minutes. 

I love the rowing machine, sometimes I do interval training on that.  Normal speed 1 minute, high speed, 30 seconds, etc. 

I prefer music as I need a beat to energize me.  I do watch the tv on some of the machines but can't hear it as I listen to my ipod. 

Have a great and health week everybody!


----------



## AprilT

Hi ladies, back in the swing of things as far as eating plan, still not up to par with the back thing, but, good to be eating as  should be to keep the scale, hopefully, moving south.  

When I go to PT, I do get to use the bike, but no spinning or other major equipment for me, I do have a small gym type facility on my apt community, that I will try to make use of in the near future, but, I have to be very cautious, so, will get some tips from the PT guy on Wed, I'm pretty sure, he'll tell me to hold off for a bit till we've worked up to getting my back and arm more flexible at the moment, I am unable to get much movement out of either..


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Hi ladies, back in the swing of things as far as eating plan, still not up to par with the back thing, but, good to be eating as  should be to keep the scale, hopefully, moving south.
> 
> When I go to PT, I do get to use the bike, but no spinning or other major equipment for me, I do have a small gym type facility on my apt community, that I will try to make use of in the near future, but, I have to be very cautious, so, will get some tips from the PT guy on Wed, I'm pretty sure, he'll tell me to hold off for a bit till we've worked up to getting my back and arm more flexible at the moment, I am unable to get much movement out of either..



Yes, definitely take it easy until you get the ok from your PT.  You sure don't want to cause further injury.


----------



## Ameriscot

Yesterday I had about 1500 calories.  Did my exercise bike for about 40 minutes.  Still have this cold!  BBQ tonight at friends so extra calories.  Really hoping to get back to gym by Friday!


----------



## SeaBreeze

It's nice that you have some exercise equipment in your building April, but please watch out for your back.  I can't imagine all the extra effort and concern that goes into exercising when you are in pain.  Enjoy your BBQ Americsot!  I've been doing some bike, elliptical and various weight machines at the gym.  Yesterday, had a banana for breakfast, a veggie burger with tomato and onion on whole wheat bun for dinner, dessert was nonfat greek yogurt.


----------



## Ameriscot

You're doing well, SB!  I'm ready to get back on track!


----------



## AprilT

SeaBreeze said:


> It's nice that you have some exercise equipment in your building April, but please watch out for your back.  I can't imagine all the extra effort and concern that goes into exercising when you are in pain.  Enjoy your BBQ Americsot!  I've been doing some bike, elliptical and various weight machines at the gym.  Yesterday, had a banana for breakfast, a veggie burger with tomato and onion on whole wheat bun for dinner, dessert was nonfat greek yogurt.



Thanks Sea, just saw my PT guy today, he's not recommending I mess with any of the equipment just yet, he doesn't feel my body is body can handle it right now, so, a day at a time, but, the back is much better this week, and I'm getting around better.  I might not be ready for the machine, but, I should be good for a night out after a few more sessions, I'm not missing out on a fun b-day weekend if it kills me.  LOL  I'm going to stay away from carrying anything heavier than a couple of lbs and no pushing or pulling any tables or other furniture, I must be in boote' shaking condition in two weeks + 2 days time.  Well at least be able to move side to side for a song or two would be nice     I'll admit, the pain had me in a bit of a downward mood, but, now that, it's subsiding a bit, from high 10's to where it almost is my normal pain that I can tolerate enough to want to be around others, I'm feeling in better spirits, so hoping to get out and have some fun with friends at the beach and The Beach Club, soon.  

The concern is appreciated.

============================================================================================

Ameriscot, sounds like you are doing great, great workout.


----------



## SeaBreeze

You PT sounds like he cares about you, I'm glad you're taking his advice.  Is your birthday coming up April, is that the weekend of fun your talking about?  I hope you'll be able to move to the groove by then. 

No exercise today except for mowing the lawn and the weeds.  Just starting up those two gas lawn mowers for the season and pulling those starter ropes is a mini workout in itself, lol.  Food for breakfast was a banana, dinner was eggplant parmesian with a brewski, and dessert was greek yogurt.  I know, ho hum....boring, LOL! 

Update, just had 3 natural lemon cookies, around 90 calories total.


----------



## AprilT

SeaBreeze said:


> You PT sounds like he cares about you, I'm glad you're taking his advice.  Is your birthday coming up April, is that the weekend of fun your talking about?  I hope you'll be able to move to the groove by then.
> 
> No exercise today except for mowing the lawn and the weeds.  Just starting up those two gas lawn mowers for the season and pulling those starter ropes is a mini workout in itself, lol.  Food for breakfast was a banana, dinner was eggplant parmesian with a brewski, and dessert was greek yogurt.  I know, ho hum....boring, LOL!



Sea, sounds like all that yard work counts for quite a workout.

Yes, hence my handle here on the board, my birthday is this month last week actually, but falls on a weekday, so celebrating the weekend just before, no surprise, I'm born under the sign of a bull ie Taurus   As far as dancing, I don't mind dancing seated if that's all I'll be able to do, but, I think if I take it easy this next two weeks, I should be able to manage to dance my usual stand in place tiny spins to two songs sit most of the time routine have people bug me why I'm not dancing more, but just smile and grin and enjoy everyone else having the time of their lives as I watch on till my knees and back recoup for another round.    :fingerscrossed: It doesn't always work out that way, I've already had to cancel attending two other birthday events for this month, this will be the first year I missed at least two of my groups members b-celebrations, I know I won't be able to handle so many events close together even if I sat the entire time.  Plus my girlfriends are driving to town to spend that weekend with me, it's going to be more than enough to have to do as it is.  Plus my blood pressure was very elevated to the dismay of my doctor, I ended up taking a long nap this afternoon, this is something that happens rarely, when I get to the point, I actually can't keep my eyes open during the day, but, it happens and I just have to give into it and go to sleep or lose consciousness whether I like it or not.  Weeeeee.  LOL  Anyway, going to take it easy the rest of the week and going to take the bp meds, I've been avoiding, I mentioned I had been over doing things, plus, the pain factor may also be contributing to the elevated bp, I'll see how things go.  

Sorry if I'm rambling, I'm going to head back off to bed, till tomorrow then.

Good night.


----------



## drifter

I am having an exacerbation in my lungs. Last May I had my last one and went into the hospital with pneumonia for a fews days but also lost a few pounds. I'm hoping this is a lesser variety.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sorry to hear that Drifter, I hope it's not too bad this time, helluva way to lose a few pounds that's for sure.


----------



## Ameriscot

Drifter, take it easy.  Hope it doesn't turn into pneumonia!

SB, cutting the grass and weeding is definitely exercise.  I know that because I watch my DH do it!  

April, take care of that back so you can dance on your birthday!

No counting calories yesterday as I'd probably faint if I did.  I baked oatmeal raisin cookies to take to our friends' house for a BBQ last night.  Had too much red wine as well.  Starting again today - about 1400 calories.  Still not up to any hard workouts and getting really really tired of this!  I have got to go into town tomorrow to shop so I'll go to the gym and do what I can.  At least my nose isn't constantly running any more.


----------



## Ameriscot

Friday

Didn't make it to the gym this morning, but I will do my muscle workouts at home this afternoon and maybe get on the exercise bike as well.  

Eating under 1400 calories today.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ameriscot, hope you're over with your cold soon, I haven't had one in a long time.  I do things like megadose on vitamin C and eat raw garlic when I have a bad one, seems to help.  Hard to get to the gym when there's other errands or chores to do.  I didn't go yesterday, but I will get there today.  Yesterday I had a banana, a half of a small frozen pizza and a sausage, yogurt for dessert.  I still feel pretty bloated, not sure my weigh in tomorrow will be good.  I've been taking sodium bicarbonate at night for heartburn, I don't have an issue with sodium and it's healthier than taking calcium carbonate (tums) or those other pills.  I wonder if the salt is making me retain water weight, dunno.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Did 16 miles and an hour on the exercise bike today.  Didn't have the energy to do anything else exercise-wise.  Breakfast was an Aussie Bite (135 calories), dinner was a couple of scrambled eggs with onions and mushrooms, no bread.  Dessert will be yogurt.  Every morning with my one or two cups of coffee, I have a LOT of powdered creamer with each cup, don't know if I mentioned that, but I know it adds up to fat and calories.


----------



## AprilT

Drifter, So sorry to hear of what you are going through, I so hope all is ok, that's nothing to mess with, take care of yourself dear man.

 My goodness Sea, Kudos to you, that is some workout.   

Well, I can tell you right now before I even step on the scale tomorrow, I didn't do well this week, I know that because, I had to step on the scale at the doctor's office on Tues, and I was holding on to a lot of fluid, hence the bp and other issues this week.  According to that scale and the one when I got back home, I was up about 6 lbs.  I was shocked, I had to check to see if maybe my scale had been giving me a false sense of accomplishment, the numbers matched up, so I know this happened in just a few days since the last time I had weighed,  so, I know it was like I said retaining retaining fluid, the med she prescribed should kick in soon, but, I'm not expecting anything miraculous when I step on the scale tomorrow.  Sigh.  Either way, I'm going to do my best to stay with plan and hope my body decides to act right soon.  :aargh:  LOL!

Drifter, keeping you in my thoughts, hoping you are getting better.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks April!   These scales and fluid retention seems to be tricky business, we shouldn't let it get us down too much, hard to control really when it's a result of medications.  Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## AprilT

Thank you Sea, whatever the scale says, I'll report the increase, no matter, I'll stay the course though, I'm sure it's a temporary setback.


----------



## AprilT

Well, as you can tell by my scale, the weight is still holding to the body, so, I'll just have to contend with it and hope something will give by the next weigh in, I'm sure it will, these things happen.


----------



## drifter

I thought sure as shoot'en the place was going to be deserted today because Ameriscot had not made a showing. Knowing she has a five or six hour earlier wakeup call and the opportunity and the right to address the morning weigh-in, yet she has not appeared. Makes you wonder if  she's traveling. April got the ball rolling with a, "As you can tell by my scale ..." reminding somedays there's sunshine, some days there's rain.  Me, myself, and I have been on the puny side and maybe the fever, chills, and inflammation has made things easier for me to drop a pound. I did decide not to get a weight scale, mainly because I'd have to wag it around to all the other stops I make on Senior Forums when I'm up and running. I did wake up feeling my oats this morning and was surprised when I stepped on the scales: 202.0. I have dropped two pounds this week. Now the hard part begins for reaching one's goal is a constant struggle. There's ups and downs, wins and losses as the struggle continues...


----------



## SeaBreeze

You have company April, my scale hasn't moved from last week, so I guess that's a lot better than a gain, I'll take it!   Drifter, a 2 pound loss sounds great, congrats!  How are your lungs feeling, any improvement there?  I no longer have the weight ticker show in my signature, I just post it here once a week in this thread.


----------



## Ameriscot

Well done, Drifter!

I got up early this morning and went into Glasgow - involves car, ferry and train to get there.  We visited my DHs uncle in his care home and of course we ate out.  So had extra calories today.  

Scale says I'm 0.4 lbs heavier than last Saturday.  Could have been worse with the lack of much working out, the comfort eating because of my cold, the BBQ and wine at friends.  So actually okay with that.  The scale WILL be less next Saturday!


----------



## AprilT

SeaBreeze said:


> You have company April, my scale hasn't moved from last week, so I guess that's a lot better than a gain, I'll take it!   Drifter, a 2 pound loss sounds great, congrats!  How are your lungs feeling, any improvement there?  I no longer have the weight ticker show in my signature, I just post it here once a week in this thread.



Mama said there'd be days like that, there'd be days like that yes she did, mama said it.  LOL!  Don't we all know it.  

I had stop posting my scale as my signiture, but when I went to post it just for the one time thing, it didn't take and my brain wasn't up for the challenge of figuring it out.  I think the karma thing just wanted to get at me for funs sake, let the world know, I gained.  LOL.  I ain't scared, let them see, but, it comes off at the end of the day as it has for the past couple of weeks.    fff:


----------



## SeaBreeze

AprilT said:


> Mama said there'd be days like that, there'd be days like that yes she did, mama said it.  LOL!  Don't we all know it.



Yep, mama knew best!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ameriscot said:


> I got up early this morning and went into Glasgow - involves car, ferry and train to get there.  We visited my DHs uncle in his care home and of course we ate out.  So had extra calories today.
> 
> Scale says I'm 0.4 lbs heavier than last Saturday.  Could have been worse with the lack of much working out, the comfort eating because of my cold, the BBQ and wine at friends.  So actually okay with that.  The scale WILL be less next Saturday!



Good to see you Ameriscot, I hope your husband's uncle is doing okay in the home.  For me, .4 pounds equals zero, because it is less than .5....I don't do the decimal thing. layful:  Feeling under the weather and getting together with friends, I'd say you did very well!


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> Well done, Drifter!
> 
> I got up early this morning and went into Glasgow - involves car, ferry and train to get there.  We visited my DHs uncle in his care home and of course we ate out.  So had extra calories today.
> 
> Scale says I'm 0.4 lbs heavier than last Saturday.  Could have been worse with the lack of much working out, the comfort eating because of my cold, the BBQ and wine at friends.  So actually okay with that.  The scale WILL be less next Saturday!




:wave:  Good to see you, you did good, could have been a 4 or more lb gain like myself.  We're still trudging ahead, no matter, no looking back.


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> Good to see you Ameriscot, I hope your husband's uncle is doing okay in the home.  For me, .4 pounds equals zero, because it is less than .5....I don't do the decimal thing. layful:  Feeling under the weather and getting together with friends, I'd say you did very well!



Thanks.  His uncle is 87 and has alzheimers.  His memory is about 3 seconds long.  But he's fine in the home, it's quite nice with very nice staff.  He's well taken care of.  Hard to tell if he's happy.  He can't really focus on anything for long but he doesn't seem to be stressed about it.

My scale is digital and does 0.2 lbs so when it keeps going back and forth between numbers I know it's probably in the middle of the two.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> :wave:  Good to see you, you did good, could have been a 4 or more lb gain like myself.  We're still trudging ahead, no matter, no looking back.



I can easily gain 3 pounds in a week.  I've done it.  So I don't feel bad about less than 1/2 pound.  We'll just keep going, as long as we don't quit, we're good.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I wish him the best Ameriscot, I'm glad he's in a nice place with good care.  My aunt died from Alzheimer's, devastating disease to be sure.   No quitters here my friend!


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> I wish him the best Ameriscot, I'm glad he's in a nice place with good care.  My aunt died from Alzheimer's, devastating disease to be sure.   No quitters here my friend!



Thanks.  Scotland is very good at taking care of its elderly and ill.  My dad had a certain type of dementia called Lewy Body.  He had it for 10 years before he died.  He was like an infant by then. He was in a very good facility as well.


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> Thanks.  Scotland is very good at taking care of its elderly and ill.  My dad had a certain type of dementia called Lewy Body.  He had it for 10 years before he died.  He was like an infant by then. He was in a very good facility as well.



Best wishes to you and your family, glad your uncle-in law is being well cared for.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Best wishes to you and your family, glad your uncle-in law is being well cared for.



Thanks, April.  His uncle and I have always been pals.  When we first met he was thrilled that I had his mother's name.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I'm sorry to hear about your father Annie, my condolences. :rose:


----------



## SeaBreeze

No exercise today, had an Aussie Bite for breakfast, oven grilled salmon fillet with yukon gold potatoes sliced and sauteed in olive oil, yogurt for dessert.  Hope everyone is having a good weekend, and has a healthy week ahead.


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your father Annie, my condolences. :rose:



Thanks SB. He died in 2008 while we were living in Uganda.


----------



## Ameriscot

Woke up a bit stuffy but okay now with just a sniffle. So gym tomorrow. Doing serious housework today while DH is at mass then swimming.

Under 1400 calories today.


----------



## NancyNGA

Sorry for being AWOL on Saturday.  I didn't do so well counting calories this week, in fact I quit altogether, and didn't even weigh in most days, including Saturday. The problem started with a trip to the grocery store at the beginning of the week.  Bought too many tasty things with a lot of calories.  Then I felt compelled to "get rid of it" fast.  Ha!

Surprisingly weight was down a little today, but that's just one day,  and since I didn't get an average for the whole week I'll just leave it unchanged.  

I've been drinking a lot of hot black tea lately with artificial sweetener.  Just made up my mind to get used to the sweetener in tea because I don't like tea unless it is really sweet.   Maybe black tea is a diuretic.  That would explain no weight gain. 

Starting again tomorrow.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Hi Nancy, good to see you!  I know how it is sometimes when shopping at the store, lots of temptation there, especially if you go when hungry.  I don't really bother to weigh during the week, so Saturday mornings are sometimes a surprise.  Have a good week, a lot of us are in limbo here for now, looking forward to a better week for all.


----------



## drifter

Congrats, Nancy. I've been drinking more black tea, sweetened with artificial sweetener, since I started posting here. I've been weighing most every day. I need to know where I'm at weight wise on Wednesday or Thursday so I can do what's necessary for a good posting on Saturday morning. Trying to make a game of it so it want be so hard.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Don't drink too many glasses/cups of black tea guys, it might cause problems. https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...ure-after-Drinking-Large-Amounts-of-Sweet-Tea


----------



## Ameriscot

My first cup in the morning is a huge cup of black tea with soy milk.  Later in the day I'll have at least one more but with lemon.  Otherwise, I drink green tea, Earl Grey, Nettle & Fennel, chamomile. And cappuccino or coffee with almond milk.


----------



## Ameriscot

Went to the gym today and had a good workout.  I've had this craving for something sweet and next to my bus stop is a chocolate shop.  Sometimes I've gone in and bought a single piece out of the display case which I figure can't be too bad.  Went in today and was told they don't do those single pieces any more.  So the clerk suggested I buy a small bag of chocolate and just eat one at a time (yea, right!).  I should have said no thanks and left, but I was tempted by the dark chocolate covered caramels.  The entire bag, which I ate on the bus, was 500 calories.  It was gorgeous!  But I'm not going to beat myself up over it.  This time.  I juggled the menu for today and cut out a couple of things, but total today will be 1748.
:crying:

Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike
10 mins rowing machine
4 x 12 on 4 resistance machines
4 x 12 rope/pulley for triceps


Workout at home (upper):
dumbbells - 4 sets of 12 - 11 routines
push ups - 4 x 12
triceps dips - 4 x 12


----------



## drifter

*Thinking Out Loud: *
I'm having a hard time getting a handle on calories. The last time I attempted to lose weight (which may have been last year) a diet specialist advising on a diabetic diet, suggested I not consider calories but only carbs. I lost the desired weight, no, a big part of the desired weight, and have managed to keep it off. Now for the part I didn't lose. I use a calorie book and have not considered carbs. The method used to keep score shouldn't much matter but for me calories are harder to compute. I spend too much time trying to match what I actually ate with what's the book said I ate. Its like working a cross word puzzle with a bad memory. Figuring calories is getting in the way of    what I'm trying to do (am no longer a multi-tasker if ever I was). I know I'm eating too much for breakfast I don't need or want two small breakfast burritos, a sausage biscuit, and an egg. I try to keep lunch in five hundred calorie range but by then I'm up all I can have, so, anything I have for dinner places me smack dab in the hog pen and if I said what I'm thinking, there would go my reputation for, (he's really sane he just says these things).

We all trip over these little temptations. I've actually planned on visiting my favorite chocolate store this week just to have a cup of his in-store brewed coffee, and chat a minute, but the home-made angel-food cake sitting out on the kitchen counter keeps tripping me up and it would be rude to drink a man's coffee and waste his time and absolutely buy nothing. Don't you agree ?


----------



## Ameriscot

Drifter, I count calories and track my meals on an Excel spreadsheet.  One page has the calories of foods I eat often.  I use a scale to weigh my food.  I'm not diabetic but I find a high fibre diet is most filling and healthy.  I don't use a calorie book but simply google 'how many calories in....'.

As for breakfast, I find that porridge/oatmeal with some dried fruit in it is the most filling.


----------



## drifter

You've got to be kidding. Google knows about calories? And I thought spreadsheets were only for mathematicians and scientists. By the way, how do you take your oats, sugar, milk, butter?


----------



## Ameriscot

drifter said:


> You've got to be kidding. Google knows about calories? And I thought spreadsheets were only for mathematicians and scientists. By the way, how do you take your oats, sugar, milk, butter?



Basic excel is easy. The only calculation I can do on it is add and once you set it up it adds as you add food/calories.

I use Scottish oats and add cinnamon, and a mix of dried apricots, dates and raisins (10grams), and mix with almond milk and water and microwave it. I stopped using a sweetener and am used to it now.


----------



## drifter

Uhg! An unsweetened oatmeal is enough to choke on. I used a spreadsheet once. That was back when Halliburton's engineers were all using slide rules. I got it to do the simple calculations but when I introduced a logarithm the results couldn't be trusted. By the way, what's the scoop on Almond milk? I know about cow's milk, goat's milk, coconut milk, but Almond...? Down here in the ghetto we've never heard of it. Microwave cooking? Some of us have microwaves but they are for heating up a cold cup of coffee or a cup of water for tea. We tried cooking in a microwave one time and whatever it was came out and chewed like rubber. I think it was toast.


----------



## Ameriscot

drifter said:


> Uhg! An unsweetened oatmeal is enough to choke on. I used a spreadsheet once. That was back when Halliburton's engineers were all using slide rules. I got it to do the simple calculations but when I introduced a logarithm the results couldn't be trusted. By the way, what's the scoop on Almond milk? I know about cow's milk, goat's milk, coconut milk, but Almond...? Down here in the ghetto we've never heard of it. Microwave cooking? Some of us have microwaves but they are for heating up a cold cup of coffee or a cup of water for tea. We tried cooking in a microwave one time and whatever it was came out and chewed like rubber. I think it was toast.



My almond milk is sweetened and with the cinnamon and the dried fruit it's not totally unsweet.  It did take me a while to get used to.  I use soy and almond milk.  Less calories than skimmed milk and I like the taste. 

Oatmeal in a microwave is fine, it's just a wee bit creamier texture if I cook it in a pot but not enough better for the extra time and mess.  

Besides porridge I use the microwave for reheating leftovers without drying them out or for the occasional microwave popcorn.  

I use excel now more than I ever did at work.  I do travel planning as well as calorie counting.


----------



## drifter

I must be living, like an old man, in the past.
Did you start using the word, 'porridge' after you moved to Scotland? And, off the cuff, what's the difference in Scottish oats and 5-Minute or Quaker oats?
By the way, thanks for hanging in here with me.


----------



## Ameriscot

drifter said:


> I must be living, like an old man, in the past.
> Did you start using the word, 'porridge' after you moved to Scotland? And, off the cuff, what's the difference in Scottish oats and 5-Minute or Quaker oats?
> By the way, thanks for hanging in here with me.



In Scotland it's called porridge and actually refers to any hot cereal.  But normally it means oatmeal and the traditional way to eat it is with salt, but not my way.  They are about the same, the difference is only in the size of the oats.


----------



## drifter

Thanks. Unknowing or not, you have added to my education and you've got stickability. Cheers.


----------



## NancyNGA

_*Drifter*_:  If you only count calories for one day and quit it has already paid off, because you could verify a weak point---too many calories for breakfast.   I keep track of what I eat on a stenographer's notebook.  The pages in those notebooks are small---if I need a bigger page, I've eaten too much.  Add up calories with an old-fashioned pencil.  It takes about 5 minutes a day that way.    After a lot of practice I can pretty much guess at calories in most things, or use labels on boxes, otherwise Google.   Always round up!    Good luck to you!


----------



## drifter

Thank you, Nancy. I'll get it figured out.


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> In Scotland it's called porridge and actually refers to any hot cereal.  But normally it means oatmeal and the traditional way to eat it is with salt, but not my way.  They are about the same, the difference is only in the size of the oats.
> 
> View attachment 16926View attachment 16927View attachment 16928



Annie, remember that little chat we had about misreading things, well I did it again, I had to do a double take, because I was like, why would you list Alpo isn't that a dog food, then I reread it.  LOL


----------



## drifter

I almost tripped on that too, April and had to look again.


----------



## AprilT

drifter said:


> I almost tripped on that too, April and had to look again.



LOL!  That makes me not feel so bad about it now.


----------



## drifter

Ain't we something?


----------



## NancyNGA

If anyone needs a calorie chart for cat food, I can point you to several on the net.


----------



## Ameriscot

LOL!! Aye, I love cat food on my porridge. . Silly girls!


----------



## Ameriscot

I wasn't good yesterday but will be today.  Less than 1400 healthy calories today.  

Did my lower body workout using ankle weights, step, mat, dumbbells - for abs, core, thighs, calves, glutes.

This is one of the exercises I do:


----------



## drifter

I too was bad. Not only did I eat a hearty breakfast and lunch, I was tripped up by that homemade Angel Food Cake. When I weigh in Saturday, it may be shameful.


----------



## Ameriscot

drifter said:


> I too was bad. Not only did I eat a hearty breakfast and lunch, I was tripped up by that homemade Angel Food Cake. When I weigh in Saturday, it may be shameful.



Actually as far as cake goes, I think angel food is one of the lower calorie ones. Unless of course you ate the entire cake!


----------



## drifter

Of course I didn't (eat the whole thing) but i did have seconds late in the day.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I don't do those deep lunges anymore Ameriscot, don't want to mess up my knees, so far they've been okay.  Yesterday I had ribeye steak and cauliflower for dinner, today was shrimp salad sandwich on roll, bananas for breakfast both days and yogurt for dessert.  Did an hour on the elliptical machine yesterday, nothing today in the way of exercise except morning walk in the park.


----------



## Ameriscot

Doing well, SB! An hour on the elliptical!

I am very careful when doing lunges or squats that my knee does not go forward of my foot and use a mirror to make sure. So far no knee issues.


----------



## Ameriscot

Menu plans are just under 1400 healthy calories.

Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike
10 mins elliptical
4 x 12 on 4 resistance machines
4 x 12 rope/pulley for triceps

Workout at home (upper):
dumbbells - 4 sets of 12 - 11 routines

My favourite resistance machine at the gym:  Lat pull down.  Works your lats (sides of back), trapezius, biceps and triceps.  As with the other machines I do 4 sets of 12 reps.


----------



## AprilT

Well, back from PT, it went well today, got in a little more stretching but have to nix the traction, that was making my back feel worse.  I did try to walk a few more blocks past my usual bus stop than normal, was going to aim for walking all the way to where the library from the PT office, but realized, that would have been pushing it a bit too much just yet, but, I will try to do it next time depending on how my legs and back are feeling.

I'm eating fine, I stopped the blood pressure med, my foot was swelling up from it I was having a bad reaction to all the way around, I'll have to talk with my doctor to come up with another plan.  Usually, just changing to how I've been eating dramatically lowers my bp for the better, but, so much has been going on with the pain and the cortisone injections, I don't know what the culprit is this time around.  I am going to try to get in more exercise though.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Well, back from PT, it went well today, got in a little more stretching but have to nix the traction, that was making my back feel worse.  I did try to walk a few more blocks past my usual bus stop than normal, was going to aim for walking all the way to where the library from the PT office, but realized, that would have been pushing it a bit too much just yet, but, I will try to do it next time depending on how my legs and back are feeling.
> 
> I'm eating fine, I stopped the blood pressure med, my foot was swelling up from it I was having a bad reaction to all the way around, I'll have to talk with my doctor to come up with another plan.  Usually, just changing to how I've been eating dramatically lowers my bp for the better, but, so much has been going on with the pain and the cortisone injections, I don't know what the culprit is this time around.  I am going to try to get in more exercise though.



Just don't go overboard and hurt yourself.  Well done on the eating.


----------



## SeaBreeze

You're smart April not to overdo.  Kudos for controlling your blood pressure with diet, hope you can stay off the meds.  Good that you're going to get in some more exercise too.  :coolthumb:

Had some stuff to do today, so another day without exercise.  Aussie Bite for breakfast, oven grilled salmon fillet and sauteed sliced yukon gold potatoes for dinner with a beer, yogurt for dessert.


----------



## Ameriscot

SB, what is an Aussie bite?


----------



## Ameriscot

No gym today.  Home workout.

Lower body: ankle weights, step, mat, dumbbells - for abs, core, thighs, calves, glutes

Menu plan less than 1400 calories. 

Scale has gone down but I won't update my ticker until Saturday.  Going out tomorrow night for dinner and drinks for our 15th wedding anniversary.  I will try not to overdo.  No dessert. 

Found a swimsuit where I can do away with the bikini top.


----------



## drifter

I had never heard the tern Aussie Bite so upon reading your question, I asked Mr Google. I would not attempt to answer a question fo SB, but I can say Google does seem to know all about Aussie a Bites.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ameriscot said:


> SB, what is an Aussie bite?



I buy them at Costco, they're pretty healthy and tasty too.  They're small, less than 2 inches in diameter.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ameriscot said:


> No gym today.  Home workout.
> 
> Lower body: ankle weights, step, mat, dumbbells - for abs, core, thighs, calves, glutes
> 
> Menu plan less than 1400 calories.
> 
> Scale has gone down but I won't update my ticker until Saturday.  Going out tomorrow night for dinner and drinks for our 15th wedding anniversary.  I will try not to overdo.  No dessert.
> 
> Found a swimsuit where I can do away with the bikini top.



I've been really lacking on the exercise this week, haven't weighed myself either, not feeling good about that.  You do so good Annie even when you don't get to the gym, you exercise at home, I admire your ambition.  Siily girl with the swimsuit funny, lol!   Happy Anniversary to you and your hubby, hope you both enjoy a wonderful night out. :love_heart:


----------



## drifter

I had 460 calories for breakfast, 435 calories at lunch. I weighed this morning, 204.5 lbs. I Weighed tonight, 204.5 lbs. I don't quite understand that, but tonight for dinner both my roommate and I had a chocolate diet drink for a calorie count today of something like 1075 calories. I'm trying to cut a few Caroline's off breakfast and add them at lunchtime. And I'd like to have a few more calories for dinner or afternoon snack. I dislike going to bed hungary but I don't want to to overdo the evening meal.

my calorie count most days this week has been around 1400 - 1450 calories a day until today. Also I got my exercise in for the day; I went to the grocery store.


----------



## Ameriscot

drifter said:


> I had never heard the tern Aussie Bite so upon reading your question, I asked Mr Google. I would not attempt to answer a question fo SB, but I can say Google does seem to know all about Aussie a Bites.



Yes, Mr or Ms Google knows *everything*!!!


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> I buy them at Costco, they're pretty healthy and tasty too.  They're small, less than 2 inches in diameter.




Those look healthy.  How many calories?  Don't know if they have them here.


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> I've been really lacking on the exercise this week, haven't weighed myself either, not feeling good about that.  You do so good Annie even when you don't get to the gym, you exercise at home, I admire your ambition.  Siily girl with the swimsuit funny, lol!   Happy Anniversary to you and your hubby, hope you both enjoy a wonderful night out. :love_heart:



Thanks!  I will really try not to order any of this guys yummy desserts.  And I'll _try_ to order potatoes instead of chips/fries.  2 pints of beer.

I can skip cardio and not feel too bad, but I've worked too hard on my muscles to let that go too long.  During a normal week I do about 3 hours 45 minutes at the gym, and about the same at home with the muscle workouts.  It's much easier to do the muscle work at home as my gym is small and you have to fight for floor space if you want it.  Besides, I've got everything I need at home.


----------



## Ameriscot

drifter said:


> I had 460 calories for breakfast, 435 calories at lunch. I weighed this morning, 204.5 lbs. I Weighed tonight, 204.5 lbs. I don't quite understand that, but tonight for dinner both my roommate and I had a chocolate diet drink for a calorie count today of something like 1075 calories. I'm trying to cut a few Caroline's off breakfast and add them at lunchtime. And I'd like to have a few more calories for dinner or afternoon snack. I dislike going to bed hungary but I don't want to to overdo the evening meal.
> 
> my calorie count most days this week has been around 1400 - 1450 calories a day until today. Also I got my exercise in for the day; I went to the grocery store.



Are you skipping dinners?  Didn't you say you were diabetic?  5 or 6 smaller meals is a much better idea.  I spread my calories out through the day and I find that helps a lot.  Calories that are too low defeat the purpose.  You'll just run out of energy.  Good luck!


----------



## Ameriscot

Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike - really intense!
10 mins rowing machine
4 x 12 on 4 resistance machines
4 x 12 rope/pulley for triceps


Workout at home (upper):
dumbbells - 4 sets of 12 - 11 routines

For a couple of weeks I was doing everything on my gym day - 1 hour 15 mins at gym, then 1 hour 15 mins at home doing muscle work.  Then 4 days no workouts at all.  It was really too much to do all that in one day, so I'm going back to the usual routine - gym and upper body workout on one day, then lower body workout the next.  

I'm eating my normal calories for breakfast and lunch then for our wedding anniversary we are going to a local pub which has good meals.  It's a bit less than 2 miles away so we are riding our bikes.  Neither of us wants to be designated driver and the alcohol driving limit is now almost zero in Scotland.  As a female even a 1/2 pint (10 oz) of beer could put me over the limit.


----------



## drifter

Skipping only occasionally.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sounds like you're doing great regarding exercise and eating Annie, you're smart too not to drink and drive if you can avoid it.  Another day without exercise for me, other than my morning walk.  Breakfast was Aussie Bite, lox with a bagel, low fat cream cheese and onion for dinner, yogurt for dessert.

Drifter, please be careful when skipping meals at all.  From what I've heard it's counterproductive in losing weight, better to eat small amounts more often whether diabetic or not.  http://www.streetdirectory.com/trav...kipping_meals_contributes_to_weight_gain.html


----------



## Ameriscot

drifter said:


> Skipping only occasionally.



That's good! But as SB says try not to skip.


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> Sounds like you're doing great regarding exercise and eating Annie, you're smart too not to drink and drive if you can avoid it.  Another day without exercise for me, other than my morning walk.  Breakfast was Aussie Bite, lox with a bagel, low fat cream cheese and onion for dinner, yogurt for dessert.
> 
> Drifter, please be careful when skipping meals at all.  From what I've heard it's counterproductive in losing weight, better to eat small amounts more often whether diabetic or not.  http://www.streetdirectory.com/trav...kipping_meals_contributes_to_weight_gain.html



Normally having a pint of beer (20 ozs) over about an hour is fine for driving on this road.  Very little traffic, just a two lane road with no crossroads. Rarely see cops but any tiny chance at all that we could get stopped and be found over the limit stops us now. The law is quite new and is a good one as many people will feel the same as us.  If we're in a town, especially on a Saturday night, you see tons of taxis late in the evening (taking people home from pubs).  

Anyway, dinner.  I had a venison burger with cheese.  It came with chips/fries so I didn't have the option of regular potatoes.  I almost ordered dessert but didn't.  Had two pints of beer.  Cycled home just fine.


----------



## AprilT

I walked to the store instead of taking the bus, it's not far, not like I haven't done it before, but, it does take effort considering how much it hurts.  I'm just trying to get a little more walking into my day when I do get out and about.

Oh, and I told my friends, I might not be up to going out dancing  next weekend, but, as she said, I have a whole week to think about it maybe I'll feel up to it by then.  I guess she's right, we'll see, but at the moment, I'm not feeling up to it.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> I walked to the store instead of taking the bus, it's not far, not like I haven't done it before, but, it does take effort considering how much it hurts.  I'm just trying to get a little more walking into my day when I do get out and about.



Does walking help the pain at all?


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> Does walking help the pain at all?



OOPS!  No, walking makes things worse, but, I still want to get some exercise in regardless.  I used to hike, go for lots of long walks, do charity walks and all, I had to stop all of that because it just put me out of commission for days.  Aside from the car accidents I had I did a lot of damage to my knees when I used to go to the gym, putting too much weight on them in the lifting areas, not taking it slowly to build up to the proper weight resistances.  But, really there's no way to know what cause the most damage, I have both kinds of arthritis throughout my body.  

The thing I miss is being active participating in outdoor activities.  I'm not happy about not being able to do more and believe me, I've tried and followed every program and advice I could find including swim therapy.  It's very upsetting to have people try to advise what to do when I've been there done that. <----Not aimed at you or anyone here specific, just in general, because it happens so much.  I have a great guy I go to at the moment, he know's his stuff and he's taking it slow with me, he's worked with me before on my feet and angles, of which have limited range.  Sigh.  I really try not to complain all the time about all that ails my body and am thankful for the moments when I have a reprieve to the point, I can get up on that dance floor and have a good time, but at the moment, I'm just really feeling too much pain all over, not like I was a week or so ago, but, even just the walk to the store cause a bit of pain that will last through the rest of the day.  I'm used to it, so, it's really not so bad when I occupy my mind with other things.    I sort of know why it's not subsiding as much as it used to intermittently , but, I'm dealing with that and hope to resolve that issue soon.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sorry to hear about your pain April, I admire you for making the effort to get some walking in even though it hurts so much.  Maybe you can just do the chair dancing this time around...hugs.


----------



## AprilT

SeaBreeze said:


> Sorry to hear about your pain April, I admire you for making the effort to get some walking in even though it hurts so much.  Maybe you can just do the chair dancing this time around...hugs.



Thank you Sea, I guess this time it's just zapped the mood for dancing and I just kind of plan to go for dinner and spend time at the beach with the girls on beach this time around, there will be other opportunities, plus, I know this really isn't their kind of club they would be going for me and if I'm not going to be up and and enjoying it, seems like a waste of time.  But, we'll see as the week goes on.


----------



## Ameriscot

April, I'd forget about getting in some exercise if it causes you pain.  Hope it's better soon.  Hate to see you miss out on dancing!


----------



## Ameriscot

Saturday weigh in:  only down 0.4lbs from last Saturday although on Thursday I was down 1 lb.  Could be added fluid weight from anniversary dinner last night during which I had two pints of beer and lots of salt on my food.  It certainly hasn't had time to turn into fat yet!  

On my own for the weekend and then guests beginning Monday where I'll have to use serious willpower.  My goal is just not to gain any weight between now and when they all leave.

Workout today 
Lower:  ankle weights, step, mat, dumbbells - for abs, core, thighs, calves, glutes

When DH is away I usually eat something he wouldn't consider dinner (he cooks all the dinners).  So dinner tonight I'm having an asparagus omelette.  Trying to stay below 1300 calories today and tomorrow.


----------



## AprilT

Well, it appears that gain was definitely water weight as I'm down 5 or 6 lbs from the previous weigh-in now lets see if I can get this signature thing for just this post to work or I'll do it the other way.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Well, it appears that gain was definitely water weight as I'm down 5 or 6 lbs from the previous weigh-in now lets see if I can get this signature thing for just this post to work or I'll do it the other way.



Well done, April!


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> Well done, April!



Thank you.  I'm most happy to look at my thin angles again.    My feet and angles were alien looking to me days ago, just touching theme feels so different.


----------



## drifter

Ameiscot, down is down, up  is up, It's better to be down. Congrats.

Good going, April.


----------



## drifter

Weight at Saturday's weigh-in: 205.0. That's up a whooping 3.0 pounds gain. To date: lost six pounds, six pounds to go.

It must have been our night out at Logan's Roadhouse and that little six oz. steak, and those french fries, and those rolls, and that salad with my favorite dressing, and, those two half pints, and, and...


----------



## SeaBreeze

Lost 1 pound this week, so I'm a happy camper (3 lbs lost 7 lbs to go).  With the lack of exercise I thought I'd be going up again.  Nice going Annie, never put 'only' in front of any loss!   April, that's awesome, good work especially with all you're going through, congrats! :cool2:   Drifter, I feel your pain, good thing is you had a nice time at the Roadhouse. It's soooo easy to gain.   Keep your eye on the prize, you'll have better numbers next week. :love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot

drifter said:


> Ameiscot, down is down, up  is up, It's better to be down. Congrats.
> 
> Good going, April.



Thanks, Drifter!


----------



## Ameriscot

drifter said:


> Weight at Saturday's weigh-in: 205.0. That's up a whooping 3.0 pounds gain. To date: lost six pounds, six pounds to go.
> 
> It must have been our night out at Logan's Roadhouse and that little six oz. steak, and those french fries, and those rolls, and that salad with my favorite dressing, and, those two half pints, and, and...



Hang in there.


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> Lost 1 pound this week, so I'm a happy camper (3 lbs lost 7 lbs to go).  With the lack of exercise I thought I'd be going up again.  Nice going Annie, never put 'only' in front of any loss!   April, that's awesome, good work especially with all you're going through, congrats! :cool2:   Drifter, I feel your pain, good thing is you had a nice time at the Roadhouse. It's soooo easy to gain.   Keep your eye on the prize, you'll have better numbers next week. :love_heart:




Thanks, SB.  And well done!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks Annie!


----------



## Ameriscot

Sunday

On my own today.  Thinking about a bike ride this afternoon after I finish up housework.  

Felt extra hungry yesterday with the workouts and all the cleaning - washing windows, sorting out guest rooms, etc.  So ended the day at about 1600 instead of under 1300.  WILL behave today and keep calories under 1300.  A week of challenges coming up with guests.  I've bought white chocolate Magnums (ice cream bars) for daughter as she loves them - if they were milk or dark chocolate I'd be very tempted.  I'll also make oatmeal raisin cookies later in the week when stepdaughter's family comes - they are 105 calories each.  Also fairy cakes which are very light cupcakes for grandson whose 3rd birthday is this week.  

Goal is to have no + change in the scale from tomorrow morning to next Monday morning.


----------



## AprilT

My goal will be to change up my eating a bit this week, add some more bananas and sweet potatoes here and there, I definately need the potassium I'm sure and I love both foods, I need the change up, but will still keep to eating along the lines of how I have been, just adding in these two foods.  I sometimes have had a problem with bananas, but, that might be due to overindulgence at a time or two.    If that becomes a problem, I'll just pick up two bananas each time I shop.  problem solved.  LOL.


----------



## Shirley

​Hi, April!


----------



## AprilT

Shirley said:


> ​Hi, April!




UT OH!  What did I do this time.  LOL!

Hi Shirley.


----------



## Shirley

If you don't tell, I won't tell.  For a price.layful:


----------



## AprilT

Shirley said:


> If you don't tell, I won't tell.  For a price.layful:



LOL!  Me and my money not quick to part, so, blackmail be darned.  layful:


----------



## Shirley

OK but when I lose down to skin and bones, It's all your fault. I'm surviving on chicken broth and day old bread crumbs now.


----------



## AprilT

I can't have that, whatever you need, I am willing to share what I have then..


----------



## AprilT

Shirley, I'm running off to  watch a dvd movie "Birdman" but, I'm leaving some money for groceries for you by the table, no booze, just groceries ok  .  bbl


----------



## SeaBreeze

Hope you were able to fit in your bike ride Ameriscot!  The oatmeal raisin cookies and fairy cakes sound like healthy treats. Happy Birthday to your grandson, they are so cute at that age.   April, sweet potatoes are so good for you, I don't eat nearly enough of them, hardly at all really.  Have you ever made sweet potato fries?

Today I made it to the gym, did 4X12 sets on the low row, tricep pulldown and lat pulldown bar, and 10 miles on the exercise bike.  Breakfast was an Aussie Bite, dinner was skinless and boneless sardines in olive oil with Finn Crisp crackers and artichoke hearts.   Dessert will be nonfat greek yogurt with organic lime juice, raw honey and flaxseeds.  Hope everybody has a good week with their nutrition and exercise goals.


----------



## AprilT

The movie Birdman is still running in the background.  I really wanted to  like this movie, I'm a Michael Keaton fan.  But watching a film about the anxieties of a self-indulgent actor for over two hours just isn't cutting  it.  Ironic, I know.

Sea, that sounds really good, I don't have the talent to put together such a yummy sounding  menu of foods, at  least not for myself,  it just never comes together  when I  think about the prep.  I do love  sweet potatoes though  and  may give the oven fried ones a try in the near future.  I eat a lot  of kale, broccoli, but mostly the bagged kinds, so, very little prep involved other than rinsing the kale and pouring a bit of olive oil over them  once they cook down.  I think I just rather eat  what someone else prepared.


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> Hope you were able to fit in your bike ride Ameriscot!  The oatmeal raisin cookies and fairy cakes sound like healthy treats. Happy Birthday to your grandson, they are so cute at that age.   April, sweet potatoes are so good for you, I don't eat nearly enough of them, hardly at all really.  Have you ever made sweet potato fries?
> 
> Today I made it to the gym, did 4X12 sets on the low row, tricep pulldown and lat pulldown bar, and 10 miles on the exercise bike.  Breakfast was an Aussie Bite, dinner was skinless and boneless sardines in olive oil with Finn Crisp crackers and artichoke hearts.   Dessert will be nonfat greek yogurt with organic lime juice, raw honey and flaxseeds.  Hope everybody has a good week with their nutrition and exercise goals.



Didn't manage the bike ride.  I had more to do that I thought and by late afternoon it had gotten cloudy so was too chilly.  

Thanks for birthday wishes, he's 3 tomorrow but they won't be here until Friday.  He is sooooo adorable!  

I've had sweet potato fries but never made them.  Yum!  I love sweet potatoes just boiled with butter.


----------



## Ameriscot

Scale is down a bit.  Now to keep it there for an entire week!  Did some shopping after the gym and picked up some fresh bakery rolls and bacon (British - meaty) for tomorrow morning.  A bacon roll is between 400-500 calories. Picked up chicken leg quarters for BBQ tonight and will make mashed potatoes for daughter as she loves mine.  I'll try to have a small amount of potatoes, lots of salad and I'll take the skin off my piece of chicken.  I'll get some frozen leftover curry out for a few of my meals this week as I know the calories in it.  DH is the chef in this house so not sure what he'll be making the rest of the week.  He likes to make her favourites as the free meals where she works aren't that great.  

Don't know what I've done but my shoulder is sore - think it's just the deltoid muscle.  So I skipped the resistance machines because all of them use that muscle somewhat even when they don't target it.  So I did all cardio.  I'll skip my dumbbells at home today as well.  

Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike
10 mins rowing machine
10 mins elliptical

Lower at home:
ankle weights, step, mat, dumbbells - for abs, core, thighs, calves, glutes


----------



## Ameriscot

No calorie counting today.  Really nice lunch out.  Followed by ice cream.  Went on a lovely 15 mile bike ride.  Visited botanic gardens and did a lot of walking.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Hope your shoulder's okay Ameriscot.  That 15 mile bike ride sounds great, equals out the ice cream treat for sure.   Bet you saw lots of beautiful flowers, great mood booster right there!  Didn't do anything yesterday except for morning walk, too many other chores to take care of.  Had Mexican food and a beer for dinner, but portions were small.  Breakfast was Aussie bite, and yogurt for dessert again.  Will get back to the gym today after our walk in the park.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks, SB.  Yesterday's exercise:

Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike
10 mins rowing machine
10 mins elliptical

Shoulder just has a slight twinge now and then but I won't do any workouts with it until Monday.  Yesterday we went on another bike ride, this time to the beach.  8 miles round trip.  

Food not bad - probably about 1500 calories. 

Today we're doing another BBQ.  Another gorgeous day but I have too much to do in the house and some baking and making pasta salad.  But I might go for a walk later.


----------



## AprilT

Well, I got quite the workout yesterday as I missed my bus, so I walked, big, big mistake.  By the time I got to my physical therapy appt, he decided it was best just to let me call it a day and did all the work for me.  I paid dearly and am still paying dearly for that walk, but, oh well, at least I know not to do that again.  Well, we'll see.  I'm switching pain doctors, as my pt guy says, I'm too young to be in this much pain time to go at another plan of action again.

Anyway, I'm not sure about going out this weekend, maybe just the beach and dinner, but, for sure, will be going off plan and not even going to be weighing in this Sat, my friends are coming in on Friday and I'll probably blow my diet that one night alone consuming too much of everything.   

Well, hobbling out the door in a minute, hope you all have a great day.


----------



## SeaBreeze

April, do you use a cane or walking stick at all?  Would something like that help?  Hope you can get some relief in the near future.


----------



## Ameriscot

April, so sorry for all your pain!  Take it easy and I really hope it eases soon.  I'd send hugs but might hurt you.


----------



## AprilT

Hi Sea, Yes, I do have a cane and use it on and off, vanity just won't allow me to carry it as often as I should, I just won't, plus it's somewhat painful toward my shoulder when leaning on it too much, though very helpful when getting up and down at times.  I need to get over myself in vain thing, plus, people stop to give me more rides if I'm hobbling along on my cane down the road.  LOL.  No kidding,  some nice folks who keep my faith in humanity, just when, I start to have doubts, but once and a while, I've had some men try that when I wasn't hobbling down the road.   OK back to good thoughts, yesterday, I guess one one of the other clients must of overheard my conversation with my physical therapist because she, came up to me and said  offered to give me a ride home when over PT sessions were over that day.   That was a big positive, I ended up not having to worry about rushing out in the heat to catch the bus thanks to this person's kindness.  

===============================================================================================

Ameriscot, thank you, I'll take that hug, I can't ever get enough of those, no matter that they do hurt a little, their worth it though, especially from the likes of people like you.  So back at ya.  :bighug:

I'm going to read a little more around here and then run a bath of hot water with some lavender oil and then retire for the rest of the afternoon and hope for bit of relief gotta at least try to ready myself for the weekend.  Now I'm wishing I hadn't disposed of those drugs those doctors gave me a year or so ago I refused to take.  I'm at a point I'm reconsidering.  Sigh.  

Thank you both for thinking of me.


----------



## Ameriscot

Aww...thanks.  Big hugs to you!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ameriscot said:


> Thanks, SB.  Yesterday's exercise:
> 
> Workout at gym:
> 30 mins spin bike
> 10 mins rowing machine
> 10 mins elliptical
> 
> Shoulder just has a slight twinge now and then but I won't do any workouts with it until Monday.  Yesterday we went on another bike ride, this time to the beach.  8 miles round trip.
> 
> Food not bad - probably about 1500 calories.
> 
> Today we're doing another BBQ.  Another gorgeous day but I have too much to do in the house and some baking and making pasta salad.  But I might go for a walk later.



Sounds good Annie!  Glad it's just a twinge with your shoulder, hope it stops there.  An 8 mile bike ride is very good, healthy mileage for sure!  Yesterday we just ate leftovers from the Mexican food, a couple of pork carnitas in whole wheat tortilla wraps, usual breakfast and dessert.

At the gym yesterday, I did 4X12 on low row @55lbs, 4X12 on tricep pulldowns @ 20lbs. and 4X12 on lat pulldown bar @ 40 lbs. Also, 45 mins. on elliptical.  Today, no exercise beside my morning 2 mileish walk with dog and hubby.  Usual breakfast and dessert, and red sauce on whole wheat spagetti for dinner.  Hoping to get to the gym again tomorrow for more cardio at least.


----------



## Ameriscot

Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike
10 mins rowing machine
10 mins elliptical

Skipped using the resistance machines and not doing any dumbbells at home.  Should be doing my lower body muscle workout this afternoon, but doubt I will.  Shoulder feels fine but I'm just letting it rest until Monday.

Really enjoyed the bike rides - 15 miles on Tuesday and 8 miles on Wednesday.  

SB, not sure what the low row is?  I think we have different machines and sometimes different names on them.  I see you switched to 4 x 12 on the resistance machines.  Can you feel the difference?

My plantar fasciitis is really improving with the stretches I do and with these awesome PF slippers and gel support in my shoes.  Only slight pain in my heel.  I love doing power walking along our road as it goes along the coast so it's very pleasant.  I will wait until I can do the treadmill without pain before trying it again.


----------



## SeaBreeze

You're smart for resting your shoulder Ameriscot.  That's what it says on the label, but it's not a rowing machine.  It's just a weight bench, with rests on the side (near front) to place your feet.  There's a choice of handles you can connect to it, I usually use the one that's already there.  You put the pin in the weight you want (55 is okay for me), and pull back on the handle.  Your elbows remain low at your waist during the exercise.  I definitely feel a difference when I do the sets, much better for sure.

Good to hear your Plantar is improving, I couldn't believe how quickly that came up on me years ago when I was working, lots of pain in one foot when I got out of bed in the morning.  Massage for a couple of minutes with magnesium oil really helped a lot, being on my feet all day on cement floors got the best of me.


----------



## drifter

I've been up and down this week. It's discouraging. I've felt bloated all week and just know I'm heavy. Tomorrow is weigh in day. I wish I had fasted today. Tomorrow is the tale of the scale. Fingers crossed.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Good luck Drifter, please don't fast, not the smart thing to do. :love_heart:  Today I had a banana for breakfast, strawberry smoothie at the gym, will have shrimp salad on french bread for dinner and yogurt for dessert.

Today's exercise was 16+ miles (55 min.) on the exercise bike and...

3X12 on low row machine (55 lbs.)
3X12 on tricep pulldown ropes (20 lbs.)
3X12 on lat pulldown bar (40 lbs.)


----------



## drifter

Judgement Day: weight, 202.0 pounds, down 3.0 pounds from last weigh in.  Hoping I can hold this weight or be down another pound next week.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Congratulations Drifter, you did very well!   I'm up again one pound this week, so I'm back to 2 pounds lost and 8 to go.


----------



## drifter

Thank you, SB. Up one pound is only minor set back for you as you have determination and stickability.


----------



## Ameriscot

Well done Drifter!  SB, it's just a pound, you'll get it back off.

I didn't weight myself this morning but I know it's got to be up.  Haven't behaved well with the guests here.  But I'll get back on track Monday.


----------



## Ameriscot

No comment. layful:


----------



## drifter

Yesterday was a wasted day. We took donuts over to the kid’s place. I had three donuts. I had planned to run several errands yesterday: return books to library; maybe pick up another, return a pair of jeans I had bought Thursday that were too large, go to the grocery store. I did none of this. After a breakfast of donuts and coffee I went home drugged out, energy-less all day, not wanting to do anything. Not sure what was the matter. Weighed the same this morning. Feeling better but sluggish.

A belated happy birthday, April. It does sound like you had fun. You can be back on tract in no time.


----------



## AprilT

Diet, I ain't on no stinkin diet.  LOL!  As I said, this weekend, I would be letting it go and not giving much thought, my girlfriends just drove off for to return to their home cities.  I have heavily indulged in every sort of dessert rich dessert I hadn't thought to consider.  They came with fabulous bakery goods as part of the birthday package, what was I to do.    Every mossel was worth likely the 3 or more lbs I've gained, but, will be a very good girl and take off by getting right back on track starting tomorrow, I still have some cheesecake with these huge strawberries on top sitting in the fridge.


----------



## Ameriscot

Belated happy birthday, April!!


----------



## AprilT

I may have to throw most of what's left out, no way I'll eat all of this by tomorrow and no way, I'd keep my hands off of it during the week.

View attachment 17445


View attachment 17446


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> Belated happy birthday, April!!



Thank you Annie, you're actually just in time, my actual B-day is the 27th.  I'll save the funny story for sometime later on how the weekend unfolded for the what's on your agenda section.  Even though I knew my girlfriends were coming, they still got me.  I'm still trying to recoup from their visit, but, wanted to check in.


----------



## AprilT

Thank you Drifter.


----------



## SeaBreeze

drifter said:


> Thank you, SB. Up one pound is only minor set back for you as you have determination and stickability.



Thanks Drifter, but I have to say that I really lack in the determination and stickability aspects.  If I was really determined, this ten pounds would have come off and stayed off a couple of years ago.


----------



## SeaBreeze

That cake looks yummy April, hope you have a wonderful birthday! :love_heart:


----------



## AprilT

Thank you Sea.   

I forgot I was still signed into the site, but I was away from the pc, I do that sometimes.  I'll likely be passing by every now and then, really very tired, so not likely to join in much on any threads today, but, I might read a couple of them.  I hope you all had a nice weekend.


----------



## Ameriscot

Happy Birthday, April!


----------



## Ameriscot

Guests are all gone now.  No excuses.  I was NOT good.  Got on the scale this morning layful:  but won't post until Saturday.

Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike
10 mins rowing machine
10 mins elliptical
2 x 12 on 4 resistance machines
2 x 12 rope/pulley for triceps

Deltoid was slightly tight when doing the resistance machines and I did 2 sets each instead of 4.  

Workout at home (upper): doing 2 sets instead of 4
dumbbells - 2 sets of 12 - 11 routines

Don't know calories today as we're eating some of the stuff that didn't get finished with guests, but I expect to be under 1500.  

SB, I think the low rower machine you use is the same as the one called rear deltoid row.  I do 2 sets on upper handle and 2 sets on lower one.


----------



## SeaBreeze

No exercise today, had some shopping to do.  Nothing for breakfast, eggplant parmesian for dinner and yogurt will be dessert.  Ameriscot, this is the closest picture I found online to the machine I use called low row.  BTW, I admire you for not getting out of your exercise routine when you've been busy entertaining.  For me it's so easy to get out of the groove and slack off for awhile.


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> Happy Birthday, April!
> 
> View attachment 17463



OH MY!  How did I miss this, Annie, you are such a sweet person, thank you, thank you, thank you, I have the biggest of smiles on my face stretching from ear to ear and let me tell you, that's a wide smile on this big head.  Giggles.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> OH MY!  How did I miss this, Annie, you are such a sweet person, thank you, thank you, thank you, I have the biggest of smiles on my face stretching from ear to ear and let me tell you, that's a wide smile on this big head.  Giggles.



You're welcome! Wish you could have had a painless birthday and danced your behind off!


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> No exercise today, had some shopping to do.  Nothing for breakfast, eggplant parmesian for dinner and yogurt will be dessert.  Ameriscot, this is the closest picture I found online to the machine I use called low row.  BTW, I admire you for not getting out of your exercise routine when you've been busy entertaining.  For me it's so easy to get out of the groove and slack off for awhile.



This looks similar to a rowing machine. I like the rowing machine, seems so easy after doing the spin bike first.

I never miss the gym when Ugandan daughter is here and sometimes she and hubby go with me and swim. But she couldn't this time because of hair extensions.

Stepdaughter's family came late on Friday and I'd gone to the gym in the morning.

Have a lot of trouble keeping routine when traveling, but fortunately in Thailand it's not a problem - joined a gym.


----------



## Ameriscot

This is the rowing machine I use:


----------



## Ameriscot

Healthy menu under 1300 calories today.

Only did 2 sets on the dumbbells as I don't want to re-injure my shoulder.  I've decided 4 sets for all the home exercises I do for muscles at home is more than I really need.  So I'm changing to 3 sets each which is what is standard for most people.  I'll continue to do 4 sets on the resistance machines at the gym though as I do 2 sets twice.  Doing 3 sets in a row would be hogging a machine. 

Workout at home (upper):
11 routines with dumbbells - 2 x 12
push ups - 3 x 12
triceps dips - 3 x 12

Lower: 3 x 10 for each
ankle weights, step, mat, dumbbells - for abs, core, thighs, calves, glutes


----------



## SeaBreeze

Nice job with both calories and exercise Ameriscot!  No exercise again today, other than housework.  We're going to go on a camping trip at the end of May, and I'm beginning to do a few things to prepare for that.  Food today was banana for breakfast, homemade nachos with guacamole for dinner with a beer, and yogurt for dessert.

I'd much prefer a rowing machine like yours, I'd spend a lot more time on it.  I used one many years ago and really liked it.  Oddly enough, my gym doesn't have one.  I noticed you mentioned mat, are you doing floor work?  I absolutely hate any exercise on the floor, probably one of the reasons I didn't like yoga, seems that floor exercise either puts strain on my neck or lower back.  I bought one of those 'Ab Rollers' years ago, advertised on TV, it's supposed to support your head/neck while doing sit ups or crunches.  It did that to a degree, but was such a hassle to use and position properly, it eventually wound up in the trash with a few other exercise items I had (like the EZ Crunch).

*Ab Roller*













​


----------



## Ameriscot

I've seen those at my gym but didn't really like it.  Yes, I do my floor exercises at home on a mat.  I don't list them all as it makes my post too long. But on the mat I do pushups, planks, then on hands and knees using ankle weights I do leg lifts with bended knee, then out to the side like a dog at a fire hydrant.  Then lying on my side I do leg lifts with ankle weights.  For abs I do crunches supporting my neck - I had to work up to doing 20 in a row as I had to strengthen my neck first.  Do the bridge, then crunches going across, then on my back hold my legs up and slowly lower them but not all the way down as it would kill my back.  

That's it for lower body workouts on the mat.  I use a chair to do triceps dips. I then do a variety of lunges and squats holding dumbbells, and also calf lifts.  

Then of course I do dumbbells.


----------



## Ameriscot

Went a bit over calories yesterday - but less than 1400.  Healthy menu today trying for 1400 but since it's a heavy workout day might go up to 1500.  
I know I shouldn't be doing this two days in a row but since I didn't do my dumbbells on Monday and did them yesterday, I'll be doing upper body again today.  I try never to do muscle work on small muscles two days in a row as that is what is recommended to avoid injury and to give the small muscles a chance to recover (unless you're a serious body builder which I'm not!).  Large muscles can be worked daily if you want, but it's good to have at least one rest a week.  

Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike - really intense!  It's funny how it can feel like a chore just to walk up the stairs from the locker room to the gym, but once I get on the bike I am programmed to do an intense workout
5 mins rowing machine
4 x 10 or 12 on 4 resistance machines
3 x 12 rope/pulley for triceps

I did less cardio than normal as I was socialising.  My American friend who moved here recently was in the gym earlier than normal so we had a chat. She and her husband are getting into bike riding so I foresee riding together sometime which would be nice.  Haven't met her husband yet so don't know if our hubbies will click.  

Workout at home (upper):
11 routines with dumbbells - 3 x 12
push ups - 3 x 12
triceps dips - 3 x 12

Lower: 3 x 10 for each
ankle weights, step, mat, dumbbells - for abs, core, thighs, calves, glutes


----------



## AprilT

Today, my physical therapist, added a couple more minutes to the bike he has started me on the past few days, I was able to manage it quite well, no added pain after, but, the hip exercise for one side didn't go so well, still, I did well in other areas, so I did get a decent workout today.    To top things off my pt told me he and the rest of the staff were getting together at the beach for an event and then an after party, I didn't realize he was inviting me to join them, till he finally said why don't you come join us.  I said I would try and I will try, but, I made no guarantees.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Today, my physical therapist, added a couple more minutes to the bike he has started me on the past few days, I was able to manage it quite well, no added pain after, but, the hip exercise for one side didn't go so well, still, I did well in other areas, so I did get a decent workout today.    To top things off my pt told me he and the rest of the staff were getting together at the beach for an event and then an after party, I didn't realize he was inviting me to join them, till he finally said why don't you come join us.  I said I would try and I will try, but, I made no guarantees.



Great!  Party sounds good.


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> Great!  Party sounds good.



It's not till Sat, so, I'll be mulling it over, but, there will be alcohol and I'm not sure, I want to see them when they're not on their best behavior, I already know at least two of the guys have a wild side.  It might be difficult for me to go back to therapy the following week after seeing them tossing back a few too many.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> It's not till Sat, so, I'll be mulling it over, but, there will be alcohol and I'm not sure, I want to see them when they're not on their best behavior, I already know at least two of the guys have a wild side.  It might be difficult for me to go back to therapy the following week after seeing them tossing back a few too many.



Could be.  I'd probably go anyway though.


----------



## SeaBreeze

April, good to hear you got in a good workout, have fun at the get together if you decide to go, nice that your PT invited you!  

Beside my walk today, I did an hour (16 mi.) on the exercise bike at the gym.  Breakfast banana, dinner shrimp, drawn butter and French bread, dessert yogurt.  Ameriscot, you're doing some seriously good workouts there, I bet your arms are really defined...good for you!


----------



## Ameriscot

Well done, SB!  It almost seems easy doing 3 sets instead of 4!  As for definition, I've got good muscles when I flex.  But I've gained lost gained lost so many times plus with age, that the batwings are here to stay. Legs are quite solid but thighs will never be thin again.  And that's okay.  

Under 1300 healthy calories today.  No workouts as I did them all yesterday.  But back to deep cleaning.  Dropped hubby at the ferry and did grocery shopping.  Scale is down again but I won't reset my ticker again until Saturday.


----------



## Ameriscot

This is the plank I do.  I can't hold more than 20 seconds, but I do it 3 times.  Excellent for core-abs-back


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sounds like you had a good day overall Ameriscot, that deep cleaning will burn some calories too.  Just did my morning walk today, Aussie bite for breakfast, sauteed mushrooms over whole wheat spaghetti for dinner, and a piece of Lemon Meringue pie for dessert.

I'll have to try the plank tomorrow, and see if I can hold it at all.


----------



## Ameriscot

SB, just make sure your position is like the one in the photo - straight line - and to hold your stomach muscles while doing it.  I've seen people do this at the gym and they have their butts way up in the air which makes the whole exercise pointless.  I've been counting to 20 when I hold it but I need to try to do it longer.  I know a lady whose been doing these a long time, is about 5 or 6 years older than me and she holds it for a solid two minutes!


----------



## Ameriscot

Menu will be just over 1400 if I also do my muscle workouts, if I don't I'll skip my evening snack.  Although I could count shampooing carpets as exercise, right?

Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike - intense
5 mins rowing machine
10 mins elliptical
4 x 12 on 4 resistance machines
3 x 12 rope/pulley for triceps

Might do upper/lower muscle routines later, or just do them both tomorrow. 

I noticed when doing the elliptical today a sign on it that said - overexercising can cause serious injury or DEATH!  Get off if you feel faint.  mg:


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot, you are such an inspiration, I have to admit, that birthday and pain event kind of put me off track quite a bit, but just tuning in here and reading your updates gives me reason to want to get my duckass in gear to where it was weeks ago, plus, I do like what the exercise my pt guy has me doing is doing for my backside, it seems to be giving me a bit of a salute lately, not full salute mind you, but it sure made me smile when I looked in the mirror yesterday.    Anyway, thanks for giving me more motivation to keep focused.  :thankyou:  Thank you all for continuing to contribute to this thread, you're all inspiring.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Ameriscot, you are such an inspiration, I have to admit, that birthday and pain event kind of put me off track quite a bit, but just tuning in here and reading your updates gives me reason to want to get my duckass in gear to where it was weeks ago, plus, I do like what the exercise my pt guy has me doing is doing for my backside, it seems to be giving me a bit of a salute lately, not full salute mind you, but it sure made me smile when I looked in the mirror yesterday.    Anyway, thanks for giving me more motivation to keep focused.  :thankyou:  Thank you all for continuing to contribute to this thread, you're all inspiring.



Good to know.  That's what this thread is for - to inspire, motivate and support each other.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I forgot about the planks today, so I just tried one.  Was able to hold for a 20 count, but my body became a little shaky, will try again tomorrow when I'm not so tired...need to work on my core, I don't think I have any core strength.

Today after my morning walk, I went to the gym.  Did 3X12 sets on ten different machines for upper and lower body, varying weights.  After that went on the bike for 40 min. (10 miles).  Food today was banana, ham and gouda cheese sandwich on French bread with mayo, onion.  Yes...had to have another piece of the lemon pie from yesterday, so did bad on dessert.  

I don't think I'll ever have to worry about my overexercising causing serious injury or death, LOL...I have a built-in laziness safeguard for that.   Glad to hear you're gaining motivation April, I agree, Ameriscot is an inspiration here...makes us just want to get out there and 'just do it'! :love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot

Great workout SB!  My gym is quite small but is supposed to be expanded this year or next, or so they keep telling us.  We only have 6 resistance machines and two are for legs which I don't do as I do enough leg work.  When I lived in TN I worked at a university so could use the student gym which was huge and had machines for everything!  

I didn't know anything about core exercises or their importance until it was mentioned on that diet forum I had joined so have only been doing core work about a year.  I need to try to hold the plank longer and maybe just do it once instead of 3 times.


----------



## Ameriscot

Saturday weigh in:  didn't weigh myself last Saturday as we had guests and I'd had beer and wine the night before.  I never weigh myself the morning after I've had alcohol as it dehydrates you and I think the scale reading would not be accurate.  Anyway, I weighed myself last Friday and I've lost *2.6 lbs *since then.  Maybe I need to overindulge a few days and then cut calories more often!  

I think on Saturdays I'm going to list everything - menu and workouts.

Menu:
B:  porridge/raspberries/cinnamon/almond milk
L:  hummous wrap, grapes, raspberries
D:  veg & chickpea curry & basmati rice, salad w/almond slivers & walnut pieces
S:  2 oatcakes
Drinks: tea w/soy milk, herbal teas, flavoured water, water, coffee w/almond milk
Cals:  1324

Workout at home (upper):
11 routines with dumbbells - 3 x 12
push ups - 3 x 12
triceps dips - 3 x 12
Workout at home (lower):  
side dips w/dumbbell - 3 x 10
squats with dumbbells - 3 x 10
lunges w/dumbbells using step - 3 x  10
lunges w/dumbbells - 3 x 10
side lunges w/dumbbells using step - 3 x 10
thighs/glutes with ankle weights - 3 x 12 - 3 routines
planks - 3 x 20 seconds - but will try for longer today
abs-4 routines x 3
bridge (for glutes, core, thighs) - 9 x 10 seconds
one-legged calf lifts w/dumbbell - 3 x 10


----------



## drifter

Weight this morning is 201.0. Down one pound from last week; down 5.5# overall.   `


----------



## Ameriscot

Well done, Drifter!


----------



## SeaBreeze

You did great Ameriscot, your hard work and dedication delivers results...kudos!  Drifter, good to hear you're another pound down, excellent!   Me, I'm stagnant here, still same as last week with a few ups and downs, I'm still only down two pounds from my original weight.  I have really increased my exercise and watched my eating, but like with the lemon meringue pie, I'm not willing to give up everything I should, I only eat smaller portions.  Guess that's why my weight hasn't gone up this week, so I can be thankful for that.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks, SB.  At least you didn't gain.  That's always a plus!


----------



## AprilT

Just back from the beach party, had a great time, but, I was right to feel cautious about mixing patient physical therapist business where I knew alcohol was going to be involved. OMG!  The things that came out of my physical therapist mouth when he gave me a ride home, though you wouldn't be able to see it, I was blushing.   Sometimes you just want a fantasy to stay that.  

As far as what counts here, I am holding steady weight wise, no loss, no gain, I think I balanced things out by eating right this past week after that b-day weekend of sweet treats. I'm hoping the coming days when I weigh in next Sat, I'll have some kind of loss.


----------



## Ameriscot

Glad you had a great time, but sounds like you'll never look at your PT the same way again.  Anyway, not gaining is always good!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Glad you had a great time at the beach party April!  Sounds like your PT had a thing for you?  Hope it doesn't hurt your therapy.  Kudos on holding steady after a birthday celebration, that very good!  :coolthumb:


----------



## AprilT

Thanks, Sea.  I'm hoping my PT, forgets everything he said or we may have an issue, I'm still feeling embarrassed by much of the whole ordeal.


----------



## Ameriscot

Rest day, sort of.  Did housework but not formal exercise.  

Healthy calories under 1400 calories.  Scale still going down.  Weighing myself every day keeps me motivated.


----------



## SeaBreeze

No exercise today or yesterday, yesterday I did some much needed housework.  Average eating for me both days, minus the pie for dessert, back to yogurt.  I haven't been weighing myself daily, last time I weighed myself before bed I was up almost 5 pounds, things leveled out the next morning.


----------



## Ameriscot

I only weigh myself first thing in the morning before I've had anything to eat or drink.  I can weigh 3 lbs more later in the day!


----------



## AprilT

No desire to see the scale but once a week, either I'm going to eat right or I'm not, won't make any difference for me except seeing or feeling the results by weeks end.  I need not be tormented by the number on the scale no more no less than that one time each week.  LOL!

Heading out to a movie, will converse when I get back.  I did fit a little bit of exercise in today, not a lot, just some leg lifts and side bends and other stretches.  Tomorrow I will get more of a workout on the stationary bike.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Have a nice time at the show April, what movie are you seeing?


----------



## drifter

Earlier this week I went shopping for some new jeans. I went to a store or two and was disappointed because neither carried my size. Based on what's available to me here in Oklahoma I prefer Wranglers. They seem to fit me better than some other brands. I bought a pair and brought them home and pitched them on a table in my office. A couple of days later I got up early and the house seemed cooler than usual. I went in the office thinking this is a good time to try on my pants. I was shocked. A belt would not hold up these pants. They were at least two, maybe three sizes too large. I went to my closet and pulled out the only other pair of jeans I own, a pair of wranglers, exactly the same size I bought. Later in the day I took them back for a refund. I went home and put on my old jeans. I could not wear them without suspenders. I pulled out my sewing kit and wrapped a tape measure around  me. I am two sizes smaller, then some. I mentioned this revelation to my wife. She said the kids and I were just talking how you had slimmed down. Well, glory be. I'm glad i joined this group in a weekly weigh-in. I attribute my loss to the group here who inspire me. So a big "Thank you" to my compatriots on the Weight and Fitness Log.


----------



## Ameriscot

drifter said:


> Earlier this week I went shopping for some new jeans. I went to a store or two and was disappointed because neither carried my size. Based on what's available to me here in Oklahoma I prefer Wranglers. They seem to fit me better than some other brands. I bought a pair and brought them home and pitched them on a table in my office. A couple of days later I got up early and the house seemed cooler than usual. I went in the office thinking this is a good time to try on my pants. I was shocked. A belt would not hold up these pants. They were at least two, maybe three sizes too large. I went to my closet and pulled out the only other pair of jeans I own, a pair of wranglers, exactly the same size I bought. Later in the day I took them back for a refund. I went home and put on my old jeans. I could not wear them without suspenders. I pulled out my sewing kit and wrapped a tape measure around  me. I am two sizes smaller, then some. I mentioned this revelation to my wife. She said the kids and I were just talking how you had slimmed down. Well, glory be. I'm glad i joined this group in a weekly weigh-in. I attribute my loss to the group here who inspire me. So a big "Thank you" to my compatriots on the Weight and Fitness Log.



Well done, Drifter!  That is awesome!  Fitting into smaller clothes is so rewarding.


----------



## AprilT

SeaBreeze said:


> Have a nice time at the show April, what movie are you seeing?



Thank you Sea, just seeing your message.  We saw The Avengers, Ultron movie, Meh, Think it's the last Avengers movie I'll be going to the theater to see, I should have known better, I wasn't bowled over by the first one, but, I do like the movies of the other comic characters from the series.  After, we went out for Greek food.  It was delicious, I only took a couple of the surprise creek birthday dessert that was served to me after and I didn't even ask to take the rest of it home.    It was a nice day to end the weekend.  I'm prepared to deal with the coming week.


----------



## Ameriscot

Glad you enjoyed your weekend, April, even if you didn't like the movie. 

This is normally a gym day but due to it being a bank holiday my gym doesn't open until 10.  I like to start my workouts at 8:45 and as is normal on bank holidays the gym will be mobbied.  So today I'll do my home workouts and tomorrow I'll go the gym and only do cardio (so I won't be doing small muscle work without a break in between).

Menu plan - under 1300 healthy calories.

At home workout:  upper and lower body muscle work 3 x 10/12 each. 

SB:  I tried to do the plank for longer last time and using a stopwatch found that at 30 seconds my lower back started to hurt.  So I'm going to stick to counting to 20 x 3.


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> Glad you enjoyed your weekend, April, even if you didn't like the movie.
> 
> This is normally a gym day but due to it being a bank holiday my gym doesn't open until 10.  I like to start my workouts at 8:45 and as is normal on bank holidays the gym will be mobbied.  So today I'll do my home workouts and tomorrow I'll go the gym and only do cardio (so I won't be doing small muscle work without a break in between).
> 
> Menu plan - under 1300 healthy calories.
> 
> At home workout:  upper and lower body muscle work 3 x 10/12 each.
> 
> SB:  I tried to do the plank for longer last time and using a stopwatch found that at 30 seconds my lower back started to hurt.  So I'm going to stick to counting to 20 x 3.




Thank you, I wouldn't go as far to say, I disliked the movie, there was plenty of eye candy, just wasn't all that fun and exciting as I'd hoped.  But it was a good weekend, so, I have much to be grateful for regardless. 

I put in decent workout today, my glutes and quads are getting most of the exercise though at least that's where I'm feeling it most.


----------



## Ameriscot

Well done on the glutes and quads exercise!

Not a normal gym day but I didn't go yesterday.  No muscle work today as I did it all yesterday and will do so again tomorrow. 

Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike
10 mins rowing machine
10 mins elliptical

Under 1400 healthy calories today.  And the scale went down again!  Adjusting my ticker.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Drifter, that's gotta feel great to have dropped a couple of sizes and have your clothes so loose, awesome! :thumbsup:  Ameriscot, so good to hear your scale keeps going in the right direction, way to go! April, nice that you got in a decent workout with all you've been going through, good to hear!  

Haven't been to the gym for the past couple of days, just my morning walk for exercise.  Been starting to prepare for camping, buying stuff and going over lists.  Won't be leaving till the end of the month, but I don't like a last minute rush.  Yesterday had banana for breakfast, northern beans with ham for dinner and yogurt for dessert.

Kudos to all you guys who are doing all the right things and making headway to your goals. :goodjob:


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> Drifter, that's gotta feel great to have dropped a couple of sizes and have your clothes so loose, awesome! :thumbsup:  Ameriscot, so good to hear your scale keeps going in the right direction, way to go! April, nice that you got in a decent workout with all you've been going through, good to hear!
> 
> Haven't been to the gym for the past couple of days, just my morning walk for exercise.  Been starting to prepare for camping, buying stuff and going over lists.  Won't be leaving till the end of the month, but I don't like a last minute rush.  Yesterday had banana for breakfast, northern beans with ham for dinner and yogurt for dessert.
> 
> Kudos to all you guys who are doing all the right things and making headway to your goals. :goodjob:



Thanks.  Will you be able to do some hiking when you go camping?  I'm not a last minute person either.  I start packing for a trip about 2 weeks ahead of time.


----------



## AprilT

SeaBreeze said:


> Drifter, that's gotta feel great to have dropped a couple of sizes and have your clothes so loose, awesome! :thumbsup:  Ameriscot, so good to hear your scale keeps going in the right direction, way to go! April, nice that you got in a decent workout with all you've been going through, good to hear!
> 
> Haven't been to the gym for the past couple of days, just my morning walk for exercise.  Been starting to prepare for camping, buying stuff and going over lists.  Won't be leaving till the end of the month, but I don't like a last minute rush.  Yesterday had banana for breakfast, northern beans with ham for dinner and yogurt for dessert.
> 
> Kudos to all you guys who are doing all the right things and making headway to your goals. :goodjob:



Oh so happy for you getting to go camping, that's something I miss.  I'm like you an Annie, I start packing my gear and other items way ahead of time, even so, I always feel like I'm not fully prepared till the last minute.  So exciting, counting down to the day of the trip.  Weeeeee.


----------



## drifter

Thanks guys. I'm still not where i want to be but it is great to see I've made strides. Happy camping, Sea.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ameriscot said:


> Thanks.  Will you be able to do some hiking when you go camping?  I'm not a last minute person either.  I start packing for a trip about 2 weeks ahead of time.



We'll be out for two weeks or so, and yes we'll do some hiking probably daily for me. Even if my husband decides to fish the river, I'll usually take a walk on my own.  We'll be going to the same area that's in many of my photo albums here, the walk along that dirt road is around 3 miles round trip, plus you can take some side trails too if you like.

  The elevation is higher than where we live, around 10,200 feet in altitude, so the hikes are definitely more of a workout and will get you breathing heavy pretty quickly.  Better after a few days when you're used to it.  The dog is too old to go with us every time, but he'll stay in the camper with the cat on certain days.  We're in the camper the whole time, so all the food and necessities have to be packed or we do without. It's a tiny camper that sits in the back of the pick up truck, so we can't take too much stuff.  No computer, TV and very poor radio reception in the area, usually can't even get one station to come in clear enough to listen to.  Clears the mind and is very naturally calming, looking forward to it, but will miss you guys.  Thanks for the good wishes Drifter!


----------



## Ameriscot

Sounds great SB.  I've seen your pics and it's a stunning area.  

Went to the gym today, was doing well on menu but then had a bit of stress regarding my new Amazon fire tv stick.  Really annoyed me and I started to snack, then made a G & T, and another.  So lost count of calories, but I was due for a treat.  So will be back on calories tomorrow.


----------



## AprilT

I'm at the point of being sick of preparing meals and I haven't really been cooking much, but, I will get in gear and cook up some dinners and just freeze a few meals for the week.  I had my usual workout with my PT, I think I did pretty good on the usual glute abs, quads and bike.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ameriscot, don't know what a fire TV stick even is.   April, good to hear you're having productive workout with your PT!  Yesterday and today I just did a quick weight exercise at home. 4X12 with 8lb. hand weights, overhead, bicep, tricep, and forearm.  Yesterday, leftover beans for dinner, today was oven grilled salmon fillet with boiled gold potatoes, yogurt for dessert on both days.  Also had some Dove dark chocolate covered cherries, blueberries and cranberries.


----------



## AprilT

Oh, Sea, when I saw my PT on Monday, I had no choice but to just let it go.  He had a big boo boo on his head and I told him it served him right and I couldn't stop laughing till after he explained it, then I felt bad for laughing, but still every time after that when I'm home and I visualize his face with the boo boo, I start laughing all over again.  Today, I tried not to stare at the scare too much, but still I couldn't help but get the giggles on the inside.  Anyway, he and I are on ok terms for the moment.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Good to hear April.


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> Sounds great SB.  I've seen your pics and it's a stunning area.
> 
> Went to the gym today, was doing well on menu but then had a bit of stress regarding my new Amazon fire tv stick.  Really annoyed me and I started to snack, then made a G & T, and another.  So lost count of calories, but I was due for a treat.  So will be back on calories tomorrow.



I thought about getting one of those sticks, but, didn't see it as any different than what I already have in my Roku and smart dvd player of which I haven't used either in past year for viewing extra content lately.  But, I'm still curious about it.  I hope you will soon be getting every bit of enjoyment out of it to far outweigh the annoyance it has caused in setting it up.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> I thought about getting one of those sticks, but, didn't see it as any different than what I already have in my Roku and smart dvd player of which I haven't used either in past year for viewing extra content lately.  But, I'm still curious about it.  I hope you will soon be getting every bit of enjoyment out of it to far outweigh the annoyance it has caused in setting it up.



The reason I got the stick is because of a series I want to see which is only shown on Amazon Prime UK - *Outlander*, which was filmed in Scotland and had been shown in about 70 other countries, but NOT the UK.  Producers are Starz in the US.  Finally got a deal and it is only shown on Amazon Prime UK.  So I got prime and have been watching it on my PC as we couldn't get it to show up on the TV.  

So we bought the stick.  Besides this show we get all kinds of stuff - some a repeat of what we get through Roku already.  Anyway, we could only get Amazon US on this stick which is not what we want and couldn't watch this programme.  Chatted on line to an idiot at Amazon for about half an hour.  No help.  Then someone from Amazon phoned and cleared it up.  I have Amazon in both US and UK.  Our kindles are linked to my US account (cheaper books).  I can't have a 'digital' account on both Amazon accounts (didn't know they were linked).  So can't have kindle on one and stick on the other.  So they cancelled my prime in the UK and are giving me a partial refund.  Husband signed up for prime on his account as he only has a UK one.  All fixed.  But I was getting seriously p*ssed off.  

The stick plugs into your tv and use the remote that came with it to get movies etc through Amazon TV.  

Clear as mud?


----------



## Ameriscot

Anyway, didn't get my full workouts in yesterday but did go to the gym.  After we got the amazon sorted I had to rewatch a couple of episodes of my beloved series.

So doing what I was planning on not doing again - upper body two days in a row.  Also lower. Calories will be good today.  The gin is gone.


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> Ameriscot, don't know what a fire TV stick even is.   April, good to hear you're having productive workout with your PT!  Yesterday and today I just did a quick weight exercise at home. 4X12 with 8lb. hand weights, overhead, bicep, tricep, and forearm.  Yesterday, leftover beans for dinner, today was oven grilled salmon fillet with boiled gold potatoes, yogurt for dessert on both days.  Also had some Dove dark chocolate covered cherries, blueberries and cranberries.



Your menu sounds good.  

Do you find 8lb a good weight for all those routines?  My muscle strength is in different areas, some much weaker/stronger than others.  I use 3, 4, 5, and 6 kg dumbells at home, but need to get some 7 and 8s.  When I do the one for shoulders, forearms, and rotator cuff by lifting dumbbells in front of me I can only do 3kg (6.6 lb).  But my biceps curls are 6 kg.  Shoulder rolls I like to use 8kg but don't have it at home.  Overhead I use 4 kg.  etc.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks for explaining the stick Ameriscot.  My hand weights are just 2lb and 8lb at home, so I make due with the 8 lb...probably would be happier with a 5lb, but don't use them often enough to go out and buy more, since my husband would never use such light weights.

Today, I made it to the gym and did...

4X12 Tricep pushdowns @ 30 lbs.
4X12 Low Rows @ 40 lbs
4X12 Lat Pulldowns @ 40 lbs

Also did 1/2 hour on the treadmill at 3 mph.  Breakfast was an Aussie Bite, dinner was a spinach frozen pizza and some organic corn tortilla chips with salsa, dessert will be yogurt.


----------



## Ameriscot

Not having a great week even though the scale made me very happy a few days ago.  Sinus headache yesterday and no muscle work.  Stayed up all night watching the election and had a variety of snacks and drinks.  Little sleep.  If  can get a workout in I will, if not there's tomorrow.  

You're doing very well, SB.


----------



## AprilT

Sorry you're getting little too little sleep Annie, it's been like that all week for me as well especially the earlier part of the week, last night was tad bit better.  As far as eating, though, my appetite has increased, for reasons, I won't get into, for the most part,I've managed to stay on board, yesterday mostly just eating veggies and a few slices of turkey breast from the deli. I had a baked sweet potato with a hefty serving of zucchini for lunch and dinner, might have the same for lunch today.  As I've no desire to do much cooking.  Next week I will pick up some shrimp and other quick fix proteins like steak I can throw on my George Forman grill.

The good thing though, I can feel my body agreeing with me and my abs laying flatter.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Sorry you're getting little too little sleep Annie, it's been like that all week for me as well especially the earlier part of the week, last night was tad bit better.  As far as eating, though, my appetite has increased, for reasons, I won't get into, for the most part,I've managed to stay on board, yesterday mostly just eating veggies and a few slices of turkey breast from the deli. I had a baked sweet potato with a hefty serving of zucchini for lunch and dinner, might have the same for lunch today.  As I've no desire to do much cooking.  Next week I will pick up some shrimp and other quick fix proteins like steak I can throw on my George Forman grill.
> 
> The good thing though, I can feel my body agreeing with me and my abs laying flatter.



Thanks, April.  Last night was my choice.  I didn't intend to stay up, but the party I voted for was predicted to do almost a full sweep of Scotland. Had to watch. 

Glad you are making progress! Your meals sound healthy.


----------



## AprilT

Thank you, It's not always easy that's for sure.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks Ameriscot, both you and April are doing very well despite the little things that life throws at us. :love_heart:  No exercise today except for morning walk, Aussie Bite for breakfast, veggie burger with tomato, onion and mayo on whole wheat bun with a beer for dinner, dessert will be yogurt again, nonfat Greek, raw honey, organic lime juice and flaxseed meal.


----------



## Ameriscot

Hi ladies.  

Intended to do all my muscle workouts and stick to calories today, but instead I only did my upper body dumbbells routine.  Then hubby and I went for a bike ride to botanic gardens, long walk around the gardens, much of it uphill.  Lunch was a yummy warm whole grain baguette filled with thick slices of ham and melted white cheddar.  There was quite a lot of butter as well as it was dripping out of the sandwich.  Lovely side salad came with it. I was full after eating half the sandwich but continued to eat.  Halfway through the second half I was about to burst so stopped.  Not even going to guess at the amount of calories, but it's a lot!

Hubby had a bowl of pea and ham soup with a roll.  

The bike ride was 15 miles in total.  Calories for breakfast and dinner will be good, but lunch is a wipeout.


----------



## AprilT

Doing a quick check in, on my way out to the beach in like three minutes.  I'm down two lbs, yay! Finally the scale is moving southward again.  

Talk with you all a bit later.  Annie, you are quite a gal, still sounds like a good workout to me.    Have a great Sat everyone.


----------



## Ameriscot

Congrats, April!!  Have fun at the beach!


----------



## drifter

I have lost some weight but these last few pounds have been especially hard to shed. I get down to a certain weight and I become like a rubber ball, my weight bounces up and down and up again. I suppose I’m simply eating too much, still. I always spike when I have a steak and either late afternoon or early evening we had a specially good choice ribeye steak with only a salad but I did use some regular french dressing on the salad and had some good bread rise up rolls with the steak and salad. It’s easy to fatten up a hog but hard to get that weight off. I'm up 3.5 pounds to 205.5. My goal was 199.0 so I've 6.5# to go. My, my.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Way to go April, kudos on your 2 lb. loss!  Ameriscot, that ham and cheese sandwich sounds yummy.  One thing I notice about you is even if you indulge a bit now and then, you're quite aware and don't let it get away from you.  You really are an inspiration, I admire your commitment to your health. 

Drifter, hang in there, it's so easy to gain, I feel your pain.  Today my husband is barbequing a couple of rib eyes for us, and well be having them with broccoli and cauliflower mixed with light olive oil and a touch of Smart Balance spread. Still have a good cherry pie in the freezer calling my name. 

 This morning I was down one pound, so although I'm yoyoing with these last ten pounds for a couple of years now, I'm always happy to see those numbers go down again.  Maybe one day, with some more discipline, I can lose these last pounds and keep them off.  Worth dreaming anyway.  

Hope you all have a great weekend and a good week ahead!


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks, SB.  At home with visitors or local visits for a few days I don't worry too much as I get it back off.  It's those looooong trips that are trouble!  

You're doing well SB.  If you're never more than ten pounds overweight, you've no need to worry about your health.


----------



## drifter

I hope the campers among us keep in Mind it may be snowing in the high country and cold throughout the region.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thank you Annie, you're right about it only being ten pounds, I'm lucky.  A few years ago I started going up in weight and I tried to nip it in the bud...didn't want to be on medicine for diabetes like my mother was and sister now is.  We take a lot of goodies on our camping trips, hubby doesn't have a weight issue and we both have a sweet tooth, as you can see in this picture of my kitty in the camper pantry, lol.  Luckily, just being out there and doing things like we do in the outdoors burns more calories, the daily longer hikes at high altitude will help me stay in check.  Sometimes I even lose a couple of pounds, although I eat more in fattening foods.


----------



## Ameriscot

I know you'll enjoy your trip, SB.  

I was never more than 10 pounds overweight until my late 30's.  Got down to 120 lbs after I turned 40.  Been up and down ever since maxing out at 167 a couple of times but haven't been back up that high since I was 59 - 4 years ago.  Ideal weight for me now is between 128 and 135.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I remember being up to 163, but likely went up to 165 for awhile.  That's when I knew I didn't want to buy larger clothes and I didn't feel good anymore climbing up stairs, etc.  Got serious, did step aerobics several times a week at home and started cutting back on fatty foods and sweets until I was in the 150s again.  When I first met my husband in my early 20s, I was 118 lbs., lol and ate what I wanted, didn't exercise or worry about a thing.  But like they say, many people gain one pound per year as they age, doesn't sound like much until 40 yrs. later, lol.


----------



## Ameriscot

SB, I ate anything I wanted in my 20's and 30's and then it caught up with me around age 37ish.  

Doing my lower body workout today.  Keeping under 1400 healthy calories.  No scale today but will get on tomorrow.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Did nothing today but a little bit of packing and cleaning.  Weak in the food department, we had crispy chili rellenos smothered in green chili from a good Mexican restaurant, and that cherry pie in the freezer made it to the oven last night, so had a piece of that for dessert.  Lazy snowy Sunday, pretty much hibernated all day.


----------



## Ameriscot

Oops.  Scale went up just a bit.  Good workout at the gym but didn't get to do my muscle workouts at home.  Some friends were coming by so I picked up some big chocolate chip cookies from the bakery.  I had one with tea, then we began sampling hubby's home brewed beer.  Nice visit as we hadn't seen this couple in ages.  I sent the extra two cookies back home with the couple for their two young kids. (even though I easily could have eaten both!).


----------



## AprilT

Resitalasitence, (<----no idea,).   Well in the end, you sent the rest of the cookies off to a better place, and your resistance to scoff down those extras, probably saved you from gaining an extra lb on top of just the one.  :goodjob:  At least I think so.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Resitalasitence, (<----no idea,).   Well in the end, you sent the rest of the cookies off to a better place, and your resistance to scoff down those extras, probably saved you from gaining an extra lb on top of just the one.  :goodjob:  At least I think so.



Aye, but I think I made up for it in later beers!


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> Aye, but I think I made up for it in later beers!




Only live once and it's not like you need to lose any weight to begin with, just bounce between a few lbs during the year and keeping your pace of activity, you are doing a great job.  Just don't get crazy and do it again and again, ya know what I'm sayin.  LOL!  At least not past the summer, you know, you have that whole holiday season to follow then your pucked.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Only live once and it's not like you need to lose any weight to begin with, just bounce between a few lbs during the year and keeping your pace of activity, you are doing a great job.  Just don't get crazy and do it again and again, ya know what I'm sayin.  LOL!  At least not past the summer, you know, you have that whole holiday season to follow then your pucked.



Yea, I need to get strict and never fluctuate more than about 5 pounds.  Otherwise it's unhealthy.  But these long holidays are really challenging.


----------



## Ameriscot

Doing upper and lower body muscle workouts today.  Calories under 1300.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Haven't done much in the exercise department beside my morning walk.  Trying to keep the food part under control, shrimp salad sandwich on french bread yesterday, tonight will be grilled Norwegian salmon fillet with gold potatoes.  Had small pieces of the cherry pie until it was gone, now back to yogurt.  Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## Ameriscot

Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike
10 mins rowing machine
10 mins elliptical
4 x 12 on 4 resistance machines
4 x 12 rope/pulley for triceps

After the gym hubby and I went for a lovely bike ride stopping at a cafe for lunch.  Round trip was 20.5 miles, and lots of hills.  So halfway round we stopped at a rural restaurant and had a pint of beer.  I only had to walk for a bit on a couple of steep hills, otherwise I put it in low gear and stood up to pedal like I do on the spin bike.


----------



## AprilT

Annie, I'm getting a workout just reading all of that, thanks, I'm tanked, no need for me to do anything more for the day.  My little work with my PT went well, but, do I feel like a slacker, next to you.  LOL


----------



## Ameriscot

LOL, April!  I did have a very active day yesterday.  I've never done the gym and a long bike ride in one day before.  I guess I'm doing things right as I have no pain in my leg muscles at all.  Glad I never have knee issues and hope it stays that way.  

Today I'll do my upper body muscles with the dumbbells and also abs, but I'll skip the lunges and squats and glutes stuff.  Riding a bike up a hill uses your butt muscles so I guess those are good.  

Menu:  under 1400 healthy calories.


----------



## Ameriscot

People have asked me why I torture myself with workouts (although I don't think it's torture but it is work).  One of the many reasons:  stamina.  I rode 20 miles yesterday on some very hilly roads and except for struggling with a couple of steep hills, I thoroughly enjoyed it.  I never felt breathless at all.  Steep steps - no problem.  Hiking up hills - no problem.


----------



## AprilT

I'm afraid as of last night, I'm back where I was a few weeks ago with the back pain, I know what I did.  I had a day of going from PT, to the library and then to the market, I had carried some very heavy books and I knew while carrying them, this wasn't going to be good by the time I got home, I could feel the pull.  Plus all the carrying things to the beach and supermarket shopping I was supposed to use the service, but, I wasn't sure of the time I was going to need them and you have to know a day ahead to make arrangements.  by Tuesday, my back was feeling tight, but yesterday night even tighter, this morning it's been much worse, I've got to work fast as I have a few events coming up next weekend and I already paid to attend dinner cruise.  Sigh  I thought my workout went well, but, I was kidding myself.  I am feeling the pain.  I called the pain doctor, I'm not refusing the pain meds this time around or I am going to just take a few more of what I have on hand, but, I don't want to keep taking the out dated pills, they do bother my tummy a little, on top of which, I've had a bit of what may have been food poisoning a couple of days ago.  Wee.  So on top of that, I'm back to eating bland crackers and drinking ginger ale the past day and half.


----------



## Ameriscot

Sorry, April!  Ouch.  I've had back pain before and I'm extra careful not to lift things the wrong way.  I bend down when I pick up my dumbbells.  The worst pain I've ever had was when I lifted something heavy while twisting. 

Feel better soon!


----------



## AprilT

Thank you Annie, I took a break and went to sit in my recliner for a while, it does offer some relief to sit in that reclining position and plus I sit mainly to the right when I do recline in it.  Sitting back here in my office chair, I'm feeling the pain increase all over again.  Looks like, I'm going to have to get that handheld device to surf the net after all for occasions like this.  I wonder if I just elevate my leg would it help, I don't want to be stuck in my recliner all day.  I can't find any more of my over the counter pain med and I don't want to take the heavy duty stuff except as a last recourse when I need to go out next week.  Maybe, I'll just find some sleep medicine or something, I do have to go out briefly tomorrow morning.  

Hey wait, weren't we supposed to be hit by a meteor or something, that would have put me out of this misery for sure.  Sorry it would have taken a few others with me, but, you know there always has to be casualties for the good of, of, um, I'm thinking.    Anyway, think I'll try to read a bit more around here, but, don't think I'll last too much longer.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ameriscot, it sounds like you're really in good shape overall, I really get out of breath when biking uphill, many times had to walk it. Great job as usual with your diet and exercise, and BTW, really enjoyed your new album photos, very interesting! 

April, I'm so sorry to hear you're having such pain, seems like you overdid it a bit lately and now you're paying for it...hugs, hope you feel a little bit better soon.  I've had some back pain over the years, and I know it's no picnic, nothing as serious as yours of course, no surgeries or special treatments needed in my case.  Sending warm healing thoughts your way. :love_heart:

I've been kinda busy lately, but after my morning walk and before some errands, I made it to the gym for only 1/2 hour on the elliptical.  Have no idea how I'll do on my Saturday weigh in, but hoping to at least stay even.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks SB.  Yes, those were really old sites I posted - a 15th century castle and a 13th century ruin of a church.  I do get a bit out of breathe riding up hills but not gasping for air.  Glad I quit smoking.   

April, hope you've got less pain today.  Take it easy.

Today I went to the gym, did my 30 minute spin bike but only some of the resistance machines and no other cardio.  My mouth got a lot of exercise from chatting with my new American friend.  She loves bike riding as well but had bad knees so can't do spin and needs to ride on mostly flat roads. 

Menu will be under 1400 calories.


----------



## AprilT

Thanks bunches Annie, I've  been  spending a lot of time in my  recliner, but, did manage to get out early this morning and now come on the  pc  for a bit this past half hour, I extra OTC pain meds, so, I should be  good for a little while, besides, I have two full  seasons of Game OF Thrones I plan to watch and I can  do that from the comfort of my  sofa  for a few hours  after I  move from this chair  in a  little while.   I am  going to try  to get  in  some stretching, if not able to  do much  for the back, at least for my legs and  arms.

It is so hot out and humid  out  this way, you  can cut the air  with  a knife, I did have to  run out this morning to restock the OTC  pain meds.


----------



## Ameriscot

Some stretching is a very good idea.  Hope the meds work.  Enjoy your Game of Thrones.


----------



## Ameriscot

I was good with food yesterday but for some reason after I had dinner I became an 'eating machine'.  Arghhh.  Scale was a wee bit higher than last Saturday (less than 1/2 lb). 

Menu today less than 1400 calories.  No cheating!  

Doing both my upper and lower body muscle workouts today.


----------



## drifter

Last week I took three steps back. This week I got one of them back and I'm at 204. I am five pounds short of my goal. Not bad I suppose considering we've had guests and eaten out a lot. I'll mount a charge next week and take some more poundage back.

Good for you, Ameriscot.


----------



## Ameriscot

Go for it Drifter! We will all meet our goals!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ameriscot, you're doing great with your workouts and diet, a half pound _is _a wee amount. :love_heart:  Kudos Drifter for moving a step ahead, what you're doing is definitely working for you!  I'm the same as last week, haven't done any real exercise this week like I was doing, and chances are next week will be the same.  Been busy taking care of a lot of other things around the house and yard, and packing for our trip after Memorial Day.  Hope you all have a happy and healthy week! nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot

Arrggghhhh.....  Did well yesterday and then friends dropped by in the evening.  Out comes the wine.  Not bad, two glasses.  But after they left I snacked.  The snacks that are always 'calling my name' are oatcakes, sometimes plain, sometimes topped with pb or cheese or honey.  And wraps.  I find that two oatcakes filled with 10g pb is the very best after workout snack, but I'm going to have to change that to 20g of almonds instead.

When my box of oatcakes runs out I'm not going to buy any more.  Have one more wrap and when that is gone, no more.  New rule:  no eating of anything whatsoever after dinner!  

No workouts today - did them yesterday but did housework this morning.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Your treats sound like health food to me Ameriscot, oatcakes and such.  My husband wanted to try a raspberry and peach pie from a really good pie company, of course I didn't object.   He baked it last night, so I'll be having some today, can only attempt to limit my portion.  When I was younger, I could really put food and sweets away, at large portions of everything without much weight gain, those days are gone, lol.


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> Your treats sound like health food to me Ameriscot, oatcakes and such.  My husband wanted to try a raspberry and peach pie from a really good pie company, of course I didn't object.   He baked it last night, so I'll be having some today, can only attempt to limit my portion.  When I was younger, I could really put food and sweets away, at large portions of everything without much weight gain, those days are gone, lol.



The snacks are healthy but the calories add up very quickly.  

I was able to eat anything I wanted when younger as well, but then that good ole metabolism wants to slow down when we age.


----------



## AprilT

I did step on the scale, no loss, no gain, thank goodness on the latter part. I didn't expect a loss considering my eating crackers to combat my stomach ailment, which as of yesterday has been so much better.  I laid off the pain med and woke up in not so good condition, so back to extra dose of OTC pain med, but, it's  been  a  good weekend I've  been really enjoying  Game Of Thrones, what a fantastic Saga.

Man, I really need a new keyboard, I keep getting extra spaces between some words and it's frecking annoying to have to keep going back  to remove the  extra  space.  Guess that's what happens after a few years if you spend too much time eating while typing.    


Annie, sorry, you had the misstep with  the over indulgence, you do so well with the exercises, I'm sure you more than  compensate for any extra calories and you'll be fine.
Sea, hope you have a great trip.  My dinner cruise is  coming  up next Friday,  so looking forward to it and I should be good to go, seems taking the extra pill, is a help, I just can't take them every day, so, I'll skip a day here and there, but be sure to load up the night before and  the day of my little night cruise to nowhere. 

Hoping you all have a great week.  I have four hours left in the second season of GOT, so, I'm going to finish that up and can't wait to pick up the 3rd and 4th season, from my library, hopefully they  will have those seasons ready for me before the end of the week.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks, April.  I need to get more disciplined and remember that I feel great when I have a day where I stick to calories.  

LOL on the keyboard.  When I clean the living room I always take my keyboard and turn it upside down and beat it just a bit to get the crumbs out! Hope you feel better!  I love to get into binge watching a series I love when I don't feel well.  

SB, I know you're looking forward to your trip. Sounds like a beautiful place!


----------



## SeaBreeze

April, good to hear you're holding steady.  I hope you have a great time on the dinner cruise, I was only on one of those a looong time ago in Hawaii, and it was wonderful.  I use the canned air on my keyboard, mostly for cat hairs, but also some crumbs.  I heard on a techy radio show that keyboard can be washed in dishwashers, usually with not damage, but have to be allowed to dry completely before use.  Thanks Ameriscot, we are looking forward to it, it's in the Gunnison National Forest, a wild and beautiful area.


----------



## Ameriscot

SB, hope you'll share photos with us when you return.  

April, hope you are feeling better today.  

Hubby was fine yesterday but last night he coughed all night.  Not another cold?!  Don't know what's up with our immune systems this year.  Anyway, I was too tired to go to the gym this morning so I'll be juggling my schedule.  Muscle work at home, then gym tomorrow just doing cardio.

Stuck to calories yesterday and only had around 1200.  Today will be just over 1300.  Doing my upper and lower body muscle workouts as soon as I get out of this chair.


----------



## drifter

When losing weight and not tied to some extreme training program, I absolutely think splurging now and then is a-okay. It helps keep one motivated. I was so close this morning, one pound off my goal. That was before I had breakfast. Once I obtain my goal, I'm going to set a new reachable goal. I'm thinking seriously of trying meditation as a tool to assist the mind and help keep weight off the bod. Will it work? I have no ideal, but I'm thinking of trying. I can not exercise in any meaningful way. Some of my doctors express surprised I am still alive and say there is nothing more they can do for me. That's alright, I don't mind. I'm only looking for what might work for me. Good luck to everyone on next Saturday's weigh-in. I hope mine is a positive thing. I'll see everyone then if we don't flood away.


----------



## AprilT

Well wished to you Drifter, glad you are still doing as much as you are able and are reporting in with us when you can.  Hugs to you be well.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ameriscot said:


> SB, hope you'll share photos with us when you return.
> Stuck to calories yesterday and only had around 1200.  Today will be just over 1300.  Doing my upper and lower body muscle workouts as soon as I get out of this chair.



I'll definitely add some photos to my albums when I return, although since we're going to the same area, they will look similar.  You're counting calories so well on a daily basis, I did that once long ago, but found I was too lazy to continue.  Plus, unless weighing and measuring, two things that I never do, it's almost impossible to get anywhere near an accurate calorie count IMO.



drifter said:


> When losing weight and not tied to some extreme training program, I absolutely think splurging now and then is a-okay. It helps keep one motivated. I was so close this morning, one pound off my goal. That was before I had breakfast. Once I obtain my goal, I'm going to set a new reachable goal. I'm thinking seriously of trying meditation as a tool to assist the mind and help keep weight off the bod. Will it work? I have no ideal, but I'm thinking of trying. I can not exercise in any meaningful way. Some of my doctors express surprised I am still alive and say there is nothing more they can do for me. That's alright, I don't mind. I'm only looking for what might work for me. Good luck to everyone on next Saturday's weigh-in. I hope mine is a positive thing. I'll see everyone then if we don't flood away.



Thanks for the good luck wishes Drifter, Saturday will be my last weigh in before I leave town, hopefully I can record a loss.  It must be very hard to lose weight and exercise with serious limitations of the body, I admire you for doing all you can for yourself. :love_heart:  From all I've read, meditation can be very valuable for mental, emotional and physical health.  I'm happy you're willing to give it a try, best of luck to you.


----------



## Ameriscot

drifter said:


> When losing weight and not tied to some extreme training program, I absolutely think splurging now and then is a-okay. It helps keep one motivated. I was so close this morning, one pound off my goal. That was before I had breakfast. Once I obtain my goal, I'm going to set a new reachable goal. I'm thinking seriously of trying meditation as a tool to assist the mind and help keep weight off the bod. Will it work? I have no ideal, but I'm thinking of trying. I can not exercise in any meaningful way. Some of my doctors express surprised I am still alive and say there is nothing more they can do for me. That's alright, I don't mind. I'm only looking for what might work for me. Good luck to everyone on next Saturday's weigh-in. I hope mine is a positive thing. I'll see everyone then if we don't flood away.



Very true that we need to splurge or have treats occasionally.  It's just when we do it 3 times in one week that it's not good.  

People who keep weight off long term always allow themselves occasional treats.


----------



## Ameriscot

Drifter, best of luck in finding what helps.  Meditation is certainly worth a try.


----------



## Ameriscot

Did fine yesterday and stuck to calories.  

Went to the gym this morning just did cardio.  
Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike
15 mins rowing machine
10 mins elliptical

Menu:  under 1400 health calories.  

My new bike will arrive this week!  Can't wait to try some hills if we can actually get a dry day.  A challenge tomorrow.  Going with hubby into Glasgow as he has a meeting regarding guardianship of his uncle.  So I'm going to buy some badly needed nightshirts and robe and a bathing suit kaftan.  Lunch in the city of course but we'll go to a restaurant where they list calories for everything.  I'm sure I'll have one pint of beer - 185 calories.


----------



## drifter

I'm going to be out of pocket for some little time. I hope you all drop a bundle.


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> Did fine yesterday and stuck to calories.
> 
> Went to the gym this morning just did cardio.
> Workout at gym:
> 30 mins spin bike
> 15 mins rowing machine
> 10 mins elliptical
> 
> Menu:  under 1400 health calories.
> 
> My new bike will arrive this week!  Can't wait to try some hills if we can actually get a dry day.  A challenge tomorrow.  Going with hubby into Glasgow as he has a meeting regarding guardianship of his uncle.  So I'm going to buy some badly needed nightshirts and robe and a bathing suit kaftan.  Lunch in the city of course but we'll go to a restaurant where they list calories for everything.  I'm sure I'll have one pint of beer - 185 calories.



That sounds great.  I want a bike so bad, but, I gave my last one away, partly because of my vertigo and my knees, but a three wheeler isn't going to cut it really not for riding on the beach or for longer rides.  I may have to work on my balance issues, because, I really want to go riding with friends someday soon.  I know in this 90 degree heat it would be too much anyway, but, at least on cooler days, it would be nice to have a bike to take a nice ride and get some exercise.  Once again I was invited to join my PT and his co-workers for a party on a private beach, but, I can't go, since the bus isn't running on Memorial Day; not that I would have really been able to ride the bike all the way over there, but, I could have rode it part way maybe, took a break, start up again, might have taken me an hour or two to get there. .....:aargh: Who am I kidding, never would have happened.  LOL  Well at least I have Friday's boat ride and Sunday's meetup with other people at the beach, if I'm up to it.  No point in overdoing it.  

Annie, you are something else, really, I wish I could do a quarter what you do in the way of exercise. I'm just tired from the little bit of a workout I got at physical  therapy and my bus ride back home.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ameriscot, so cool that you're getting a new bike, please let us see it in a photo when it arrives!  You're doing so good with your exercise, I've actually fallen out of the routine of late, and have only taken morning walks.  I have been trying to watch what I eat though.  Drifter, I don't know what you mean by out of pocket, but hope all is well with you and yours, considering all the harsh weather you've been having to deal with.  April, I can't even imagine 90 degree heat now, we've been lucky to have a rainy week so far with temps around 50...it's all good for me!   Have a good time with your weekend outings!


----------



## Ameriscot

This is the bike I've ordered.  Somewhere on the website is a video which shows all the details and what does what and why.

http://www.50cycles.com/electric-bikes/comfort/tasman_classic_impulse_8_black.html


----------



## Ameriscot

Enjoyed our day in Glasgow yesterday.  Did my shopping.  Too many calories of course, but I'll burn it off. 

Today about 1400 healthy calories.

Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike
15 mins rowing machine
4 x 12 on 4 resistance machines
3 x 12 rope/pulley for triceps


Workout at home (upper):
11 routines with dumbbells - 3 x 12
push ups - 3 x 12
triceps dips - 3 x 12


----------



## SeaBreeze

Wow Ameriscot, that is some bike!   I didn't even think it might be electric, how cool is that!  I never saw one of those, never mind rode one.  So, if you tire of peddling on a long ride, it will go automatically with the motor?  That seems ideal!  Excellent workout as usual Annie, I just did my morning walk and packed some things in the camper today.  Dinner was a green chili and egg omelet in a whole wheat tortilla.  Small piece of key lime meringue pie for dessert, banana for breakfast.


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> Wow Ameriscot, that is some bike!   I didn't even think it might be electric, how cool is that!  I never saw one of those, never mind rode one.  So, if you tire of peddling on a long ride, it will go automatically with the motor?  That seems ideal!  Excellent workout as usual Annie, I just did my morning walk and packed some things in the camper today.  Dinner was a green chili and egg omelet in a whole wheat tortilla.  Small piece of key lime meringue pie for dessert, banana for breakfast.



You can't stop peddling, it's pedal assisted so you get a nice boost pedaling up hills which we have a lot of.

Husband got one a few months ago because he was hurting his knees when he pedaled up steep hills on his regular bike. He refused to get off and walk his bike up hills. His was on sale though so £500 less than mine.

So of course I wanted one too.


----------



## Ameriscot

Ran into my new American friend at the gym and we decided to continue our chat at her house.  So I had snacks for lunch, but no fruit.  Still at about 1400 calories today. 

Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike
10 mins rowing machine
10 mins elliptical


----------



## AprilT

Really quite some bike, Annie, I'd like one with three, possibly four wheels so I don't fall over.    It really is very nice.

After watching that Michelle Obama workout, I think I'm feeling like I better do a few of something today, even if it's just my stretches and some sitting leg lifts.  

My diner cruise is this evening, I'm hoping we don't get rained out, but, even if we get rained on or out, we're heading over to the marina club to continue the fun with some dancing, so, it won't be a complete wash out either way.  I do have to say, though, I'm already feeling tired before the day even gets started, not sure how to get some pep in my step, guess I'll get more pepped up by later in the day.

Hope you all are having a good start to the weekend.


----------



## SeaBreeze

That's really a nice feature on the bike.  I remember when I first took my old bike out of my storage shed and started riding on a paved trail, the chain kept popping off when I tried to change gears.  So for a few days I rode the bike in low gear only, and going up the hill was killer on my groin muscles, as I definitely had to stand to keep moving.  Last day I was too sore, had to walk it up.  Hubby tuned it up for me, and after that it worked fine.  Great job on your eating and exercise Ameriscot!

April, nice that you're working in some stretches and leg lifts, stretching is soooo good for you, I don't do nearly enough of them.  Enjoy your cruise tonight, hope the weather cooperates.  We've had a cool and rainy week here, but rain is never good for any outdoor activities for sure.  Maybe you can fit in a quick cat nap today for an extra boost of energy?

Hope everyone has a great and safe Memorial Day weekend!


----------



## AprilT

Thank you, Sea, I will definitely try to slip in a quite nap.  Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Ameriscot

April, enjoy your cruise.  Stretching is always a good idea.  A 3 wheel bike could be a nice idea. 

SB, we looked at someone elses electric bike but this one had the battery on all the time, no option to turn it off.  So the battery didn't last enough miles and the bike also weighed a ton!  Our batteries can last up to 120 miles depending on how often we have it on.  I think it lasts for 70 miles if you use it a lot.  

Have a good Memorial Day weekend.  It's a bank holiday in the UK as well.


----------



## Ameriscot

Saturday weigh in:  2.2 lbs less than last Saturday.  

Calories should be under 1500 today.  Going on a bike ride to the botanic gardens and will have lunch in the cafe.  Will stick to a lower cal choice - maybe soup and bread.  Sunny now but supposed to rain this afternoon, so we won't be riding all day.  Will do my muscle workouts this afternoon.


----------



## drifter

Congratulation, Ameriscot.

 My weight loss goal was 199.0 pounds. Wy weight earlier this week was 199.0 pounds. My weight this morning is 199.0 pounds. My goal is attained.

I'll be thinking of a new and improved goal to shoot at. I'm going to have to work on new menus also.


----------



## Ameriscot

drifter said:


> Congratulation, Ameriscot.
> 
> My weight loss goal was 199.0 pounds. Wy weight earlier this week was 199.0 pounds. My weight this morning is 199.0 pounds. My goal is attained.
> 
> I'll be thinking of a new and improved goal to shoot at. I'm going to have to work on new menus also.



Thanks, and well done, Drifter.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ameriscot congratulations on your 2.2 lb. loss, that's wonderful!  Congrats to you also Drifter for meeting your goal, excellent! :thumbsup:  Good luck with your menu changes Drifter, if you decide to set another goal for yourself, I'm sure you'll do well!   I'm down a pound today from last week, so I'm very happy.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks, SB.  Starting your trip soon?


----------



## SeaBreeze

Right after Memorial Day Ameriscot, if all goes as planned.


----------



## AprilT

Um Sea, you didn't see what I was holding in my hand in one of those pics I posted to my album all scrunched up.  :shussh:.  The holiday is almost over, so keep it between us.  

I know you must be so excited your trip is coming up is right around the corner, I hope you will return with lots of pictures to share.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Is it a bag of Lay's potato chips April?  I won't tell anybody, lol...you deserve a treat now and then, AT LEAST once or twice a week I say! layful:  If you follow my lead you would anyway.   Getting excited April, will definitely take some pics and post the decent ones when I get back.


----------



## Ameriscot

Ladies, occasional chips/crisps are essential as is chocolate! 

Today's menu for me will not include either though. Calories under 1300 barring any unexpected visitors.

Muscle workouts this morning.


----------



## Ameriscot

Bank holiday here so the gym opened later. So I did my exercise bike for 50 minutes.  Did muscle work yesterday, so none today.  Gym again tomorrow.  Healthy calories under 1400.  

I'll workout Tues and Weds, but Thursday till Monday we'll be gone.  Going to try hard not to overdo.


----------



## Ameriscot

Calories were more than planned yesterday!  Got a call around 3pm - friends asking us to their house for a BBQ.  Rode our bikes over - they are less than a mile away but up a steep hill.  Had a meatfest - 4 kinds of meat.  LOTS of wine.  

Didn't make it to the gym this morning but will do my upper and lower muscle workouts.  Calories under 1300.


----------



## Ameriscot

Oops, went a bit overboard again yesterday.  My new electric bike arrived and had to go for ride to try it out.  We went to the local pub after dinner and I had 2 pints of beer and shared a packet of crisps with hubby.  So over by about 500 calories.  

This morning:
Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike
10 mins rowing machine
4 x 12 on 4 resistance machines

Healthy calories just over 1300.

Going to Glasgow tomorrow for an overnight stay and then on the Inverness for 3 nights to visit with stepdaughter's family.


----------



## Capt Lightning

I don't count calories, I don't go to the gym because there isn't one locally and I don't keep any sort of logs or records...  but.. I am being fairly successful at losing weight.  I use Kilograms because as it has a rather more 'abstract' feel to it !

By 'watching what I eat', drinking less often and doing plenty of walking and cycling,  I've got down to 77 kg.  My target is 75kg (165 lbs). which according to the charts, would make my weight just about OK.  But then these days, if you're big enough to cast a shadow, you're classed as obese.

Following the same routines, my wife has lost slightly more weight and has almost reached her 70kg (154 lbs.)  target.


----------



## Ameriscot

If we never traveled I'd have no trouble at all maintaining a healthy weight.  My goal is 60kg but I would be a healthy weight at about 63kg.  I feel better at 60 though.  

I went overboard yet again while visiting stepdaughter and her family over the last 4 days.  Too many sweets and too much beer.  I'll assess the damage tomorrow when I get on the scale.  

Today I will do my lower body muscle work and tomorrow I'm back to the gym.  Keeping calories to 1200 today.


----------



## Ameriscot

OMG, got on the scale this morning!     I should have listened to that inner voice that said 'don't do it, don't do it'.  

Kept calories at 1200 yesterday but didn't do my muscle workout as I intended.  Today's menu is just over 1200.  

Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike
15 mins elliptical
4 x 12 on 4 resistance machines


Workout at home (upper):
11 routines with dumbbells - 3 x 12
push ups - 3 x 12
triceps dips - 3 x 12


----------



## AprilT

Oh Annie, I know how you feel, Just look at today as a new start and don't look back move forward, not sense in beating ourselves up for the misstep, we'll just do better as we move ahead.  At least that's what I'm doing, moving ahead and eating healthy as much and as often as possible today, tomorrow and so on.    We've got this.

When I get back home this afternoon, I'm going to cool off then I'm going to put in one of my exercise dvds and think of you and all the hard work you continue to put in and let some of that gusto rub off on me.  

Enjoy the rest of your day.  Same for the rest of you looking in.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks, April!  Have a healthy day and good workout.


----------



## LynnD

I don't have to lose any weight but do have to watch what I eat to maintain it and I need to exercise more.   I'm 5'4" and weigh 128 lbs.

I love to eat and I've found what works best for me is eating every 2 hours.  I actually don't really eat "meals" anymore. I just eat something  for about 200 calories and make sure it has the proteins, fiber, good carbs, etc.  I avoid sugar totally.

I'm not a vegetarian but I do like my veggies and eat a lot of them thru the day.

only exercise is walking....need something else but do have back issues.


----------



## Ameriscot

LynnD said:


> I don't have to lose any weight but do have to watch what I eat to maintain it and I need to exercise more.   I'm 5'4" and weigh 128 lbs.
> 
> I love to eat and I've found what works best for me is eating every 2 hours.  I actually don't really eat "meals" anymore. I just eat something  for about 200 calories and make sure it has the proteins, fiber, good carbs, etc.  I avoid sugar totally.
> 
> I'm not a vegetarian but I do like my veggies and eat a lot of them thru the day.
> 
> only exercise is walking....need something else but do have back issues.



You're very fortunate.  My sister 'self-regulates' and has never been heavy.  Wish I could leave sugar alone.  I can't keep it in the house as I'll devour it.


----------



## LynnD

It does help that I live alone and don't buy anything tempting.  It is harder when I'm visiting my kids as their pantries ae full of good things.

I'm not big on sugary things, so that helps.


----------



## Ameriscot

LynnD said:


> It does help that I live alone and don't buy anything tempting.  It is harder when I'm visiting my kids as their pantries ae full of good things.
> 
> I'm not big on sugary things, so that helps.



My husband is not a junk food eater and does not have a sweet tooth.  So that helps a lot. He's always been a very healthy eater and he does the cooking.  He does drink beer though.  It's eating out or traveling or having guests that gets me into trouble.


----------



## LynnD

When I'm traveling and visiting I eat a lot more and I always think I'm going to gain but I never do..I think it's the extra activity.

my iPhone has a step tracker and you can tell when I've been away by the spikes in that week or month and they always correspond to when I wasn't at home.


----------



## Ameriscot

My phone has the tracker as well.  I never get nearly as much exercise when I travel as I do at home.  I go into an 'indulge mode' when we travel and I need to stop that.


----------



## LynnD

I've read your exercise routines and I don't get that much even when I travel!   I am a little jealous that you are so motivated, that seems to be my problem......or maybe I'm just lazy.


----------



## Ameriscot

LynnD said:


> I've read your exercise routines and I don't get that much even when I travel!   I am a little jealous that you are so motivated, that seems to be my problem......or maybe I'm just lazy.



I'm very good at working out when at home although I'm basically lazy.  Doing about 7 hours a week. I've put so much into building muscle and tone that I'm afraid to ever stop as I fear all the muscles will just shrivel up!    Anyway, I like having stamina and strength as it makes the things I enjoy easier - like cycling, hiking, climbing up steep steps as a tourist, etc.


----------



## LynnD

Ameriscot said:


> I'm very good at working out when at home although I'm basically lazy.  Doing about 7 hours a week. I've put so much into building muscle and tone that I'm afraid to ever stop as I fear all the muscles will just shrivel up!    Anyway, I like having stamina and strength as it makes the things I enjoy easier - like cycling, hiking, climbing up steep steps as a tourist, etc.



i could  use some extra stamina, especially being an ex smoker.   I always have big plans to start some exercise routine besides just walking but it's always just in my head.....there always seems to be an excuse or reason why I'm not doing it.

I have to get past that.  I did belong to a gym but quit going.  Then I read that the same gym is building another one that is walking distance to my house and I'm waiting for that to happen, so far I see no signs of it.


----------



## Ameriscot

LynnD said:


> i could  use some extra stamina, especially being an ex smoker.   I always have big plans to start some exercise routine besides just walking but it's always just in my head.....there always seems to be an excuse or reason why I'm not doing it.
> 
> I have to get past that.  I did belong to a gym but quit going.  Then I read that the same gym is building another one that is walking distance to my house and I'm waiting for that to happen, so far I see no signs of it.



I'm also an ex-smoker - 22 years.  I started jogging after I quit but didn't keep it up.  I build a lot of stamina using the spin bike and also use other equipment.  Hope you get a new gym you can walk to!  That would be great.


----------



## Ameriscot

Phew!  Scale went down this morning so at least some of what I gained was fluid.  Doing another health day of just over 1200 calories and will continue this for a few more days before I go back up to 1400 - 1500.

Serious housework today then doing lower body muscle work.


----------



## Ameriscot

Lynn, since you don't need to worry about weight getting motivated to work out is a worthwhile goal.  I think we're the same age - 63?  I physically feel like I'm in my 40's and want to keep feeling that way as long as I can.  I have no health or physical issues so I have no excuse not to workout.

My motivation to workout:
Weight bearing exercise increases bone density
Having more muscle mass means burning calories more efficiently
Stamina - good lung capacity, strong heart
Building certain muscles means being less prone to injury - strong abs and core means being less prone to backaches, strong trapezius means less prone to injuring rotator cuff
And then there are the vanity reasons although most of my muscles need to be flexed to show how developed they are.


----------



## LynnD

All good reasons and I could probably eat a little more which would be nice except for the fact if I get used to it and then if I didn't work out I would gain.

i did gain when I quit smoking 9 yrs ago and it took me awhile to lose it.


----------



## Ameriscot

LynnD said:


> All good reasons and I could probably eat a little more which would be nice except for the fact if I get used to it and then if I didn't work out I would gain.
> 
> i did gain when I quit smoking 9 yrs ago and it took me awhile to lose it.



You can't really eat that much more when you workout unless you are doing it full time.  Weight loss and maintenance is about 90% food, 10% exercise.


----------



## Ameriscot

Scale is the same as yesterday.  

Healthy menu for today of 1261 calories. 

Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike
10 mins rowing machine
4 x 12 on 4 resistance machines


Workout at home (upper):
11 routines with dumbbells - 3 x 12


----------



## AprilT

Good Morning/Afternoon 

I did my stretching routine, will pop in one of my dvds for some added exercises.  Later in the evening heading out for a bite and we have What's call First Night, it's always held every first friday of the month in a community call Lakewood Ranch, they block off an area and have concerts, so I'm going to attend that with a group of people, they usually go every month, I've been saying I was going to go for the past nearly five years this is the first time, I'm finally going to make it out there, shame on me.  LOL.  I'll try to take some pictures.

But here's one or two from past events pics from two different First Fri nights.

View attachment 18414



View attachment 18412


View attachment 18413

My favorite couple from two of my meetup groups, they're the ones in the other picture from my little cruising trip who were kissing the one in my album.  They met in the group a few years ago, they are the sweetest people.
View attachment 18411


----------



## Ameriscot

Sounds like a nice evening, April!  Enjoy yourself.


----------



## AprilT

Thank you Annie, I have two more concerts coming up one weekend after another, at different venues, all free to boot, so looking forward to them.  This area is great for things such as this year round, if you ever hear someone say they are bored living in this area, you know it is them who are boring.  LOL.


----------



## Ameriscot

April, you are truly a party animal!  You go girl!


----------



## AprilT

Dangit, we were rained out, they still went out, but, I decided to pass on the, Polo Grill. where they were heading to as an alternative.  It seems we're going to have thunderstorms pretty much all weekend, so might not make it to the beach either.  Oh well always another week another day the sun will be out there shining for a day at the beach.  

Hopy you, Annie and the rest of the gang have a nice weekend.


----------



## Ameriscot

April, sorry you missed out due to rain!  Next time. 

Scale has gone back down.  I didn't weigh myself last Saturday as we were away in Inverness.  But I've lost most of what I gained there but am still a pound more than I was the Saturday before that.  I've adjusted the ticker with my current weight.

Today's healthy menu will be just over 1200 calories.  Doing lower body muscle work today.


----------



## LynnD

Ameriscot said:


> You can't really eat that much more when you workout unless you are doing it full time.  Weight loss and maintenance is about 90% food, 10% exercise.



Didnt know that, thanks.


----------



## Ameriscot

LynnD said:


> Didnt know that, thanks.



Seems to be standard.  Many think if they workout they can still eat bad food and too much of it.  That would take some very serious working out to balance that out!


----------



## LynnD

More than my lazy butt is willing to do.   I seldom eat unhealthy though...I may eat more calories but it's usually all good for me, lol.

I just do my total  calories roughly in my head....probably eating about 1,500 now, but I'm not trying to lose, just not gain.


----------



## Ameriscot

LynnD said:


> More than my lazy butt is willing to do.   I seldom eat unhealthy though...I may eat more calories but it's usually all good for me, lol.
> 
> I just do my total  calories roughly in my head....probably eating about 1,500 now, but I'm not trying to lose, just not gain.



I usually eat healthy at home.  It's traveling or going out that I get in trouble.  Even though I workout about 7 hours a week, if I have a couple of days where I really pig out, I gain. 

You're doing really well to maintain your weight. That's the hardest thing.  I often read that 95% of people who lose weight gain it back within a year and very few keep it off for 3 or more years.


----------



## LynnD

AprilT said:


> Thank you Annie, I have two more concerts coming up one weekend after another, at different venues, all free to boot, so looking forward to them.  This area is great for things such as this year round, if you ever hear someone say they are bored living in this area, you know it is them who are boring.  LOL.




Wish I lived in an area like you do, April.


----------



## LynnD

Ameriscot said:


> I usually eat healthy at home.  It's traveling or going out that I get in trouble.  Even though I workout about 7 hours a week, if I have a couple of days where I really pig out, I gain.
> 
> You're doing really well to maintain your weight. That's the hardest thing.  I often read that 95% of people who lose weight gain it back within a year and very few keep it off for 3 or more years.




Ive kept if off, because the minute I see I gained 5 lbs..it's diet time.

Its not like I suffer either, I really enjoy the healthy food I eat.  It helps that I don't have to cook for anyone and that I have Trader Joe's about 1.5 miles from my house.  It's like a smaller Whole Foods but cheaper.  I usually go every day, getting ready to go there soon, still have an hour before they open.


----------



## Ameriscot

LynnD said:


> Ive kept if off, because the minute I see I gained 5 lbs..it's diet time.
> 
> Its not like I suffer either, I really enjoy the healthy food I eat.  It helps that I don't have to cook for anyone and that I have Trader Joe's about 1.5 miles from my house.  It's like a smaller Whole Foods but cheaper.  I usually go every day, getting ready to go there soon, still have an hour before they open.



I'm familiar with both Trader Joe's and Whole Foods.  Sometimes go in when visiting brother.  

My husband has always been a healthy eater and he likes to cook.  So we get lots of veg, fruit, whole grains, beans, etc.  At home we eat vegetarian unless we have guests.  I do love healthy food, but I also love sugar and other junk.  Wish I didn't. 

My sister has never gone on a diet, but when she notices she's gaining, she'll just cut back.  She can have a box of chocolates sitting in the house for months before it gets eaten.  I would devour them in no time!


----------



## AprilT

Scale didn't budge this week, but at least no gain, so, I'm good with that for the moment, but it bet have a downturn by the end of next week or I'm throwing it out the window.     I will skip the chocolate this week, that should do it.   But seriously, I do expect a better reading next week.


----------



## LynnD

Ameriscot said:


> I'm familiar with both Trader Joe's and Whole Foods.  Sometimes go in when visiting brother.
> 
> My husband has always been a healthy eater and he likes to cook.  So we get lots of veg, fruit, whole grains, beans, etc.  At home we eat vegetarian unless we have guests.  I do love healthy food, but I also love sugar and other junk.  Wish I didn't.
> 
> My sister has never gone on a diet, but when she notices she's gaining, she'll just cut back.  She can have a box of chocolates sitting in the house for months before it gets eaten.  I would devour them in no time!



that is why I can't buy chips.   A bag that should be 6 servings can get eaten in a day.,,but even then I do the math, I always buy the lowest calorie per serving ones which are about 110 calories, so 660.   I just eat a lot less that day, lol.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Scale didn't budge this week, but at least no gain, so, I'm good with that for the moment, but it bet have a downturn by the end of next week or I'm throwing it out the window.     I will skip the chocolate this week, that should do it.   But seriously, I do expect a better reading next week.



Yes, not gaining is a plus!  Good luck for next week!


----------



## Ameriscot

LynnD said:


> that is why I can't buy chips.   A bag that should be 6 servings can get eaten in a day.,,but even then I do the math, I always buy the lowest calorie per serving ones which are about 110 calories, so 660.   I just eat a lot less that day, lol.



I occasionally buy the bag of 6 single serve packets that are baked.  98 calories.  And I can sometimes be good and restrict myself to one a day.  But it's tough, so I don't buy them often.


----------



## LynnD

One little bag is just never enough for me, probably my biggest weakness.   Thankfully sweets don't tempt me as much.

instead of chips I keep almonds on hand and will crunch away on those but again...high calorie but good for you at least.

okay, I gotta go...otherwise I will be on this post all day.  Food and nutrition one of my favorite topics, lol.


----------



## AprilT

LynnD said:


> Wish I lived in an area like you do, April.



Yes, I'm really grateful to live in this area, it's one of the best areas for active seniors to retire to, would be even better if only I could afford to stay put much longer.  It is a fantastic area.  It's not only for seniors, but, we are the primary inhabitants, though it's slowly changing somewhat, lots of young professionals are discovering all the area has to offer and are moving in.

an aerial view, not the whole picture, like most places, it has it's not so nice looking spots as well






every sunday they have this at the beach near me






This is another version, more crowded, but, not as bad as it can be sometimes.  It can fun when all sorts of people join in to dance in the circle, I've seen people of all ages get up and just have a great time.


----------



## Ameriscot

LynnD said:


> One little bag is just never enough for me, probably my biggest weakness.   Thankfully sweets don't tempt me as much.
> 
> instead of chips I keep almonds on hand and will crunch away on those but again...high calorie but good for you at least.
> 
> okay, I gotta go...otherwise I will be on this post all day.  Food and nutrition one of my favorite topics, lol.



Well, the posts will still be here when you return  

I've finished my carpet shampooing, showered and am eating my pre dinner salad.  

I eat almonds and other nuts but always weigh them.  10g of almonds if 63 calories.  Usually about 10 whole almonds.  Sometimes I put 10g of slivered almonds on my salad.  And walnut pieces. 

Wish I hated sugar, but it's my serious downfall.


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscott, I wish I hated both sugar and salty things like chips, I can mangage putting the sweets aside easier though, but, those crunchy carbs are for me a little more difficult some times, but, once I eliminate them for more than a couple of weeks, I'm fine, well till I slip and tell myself just a one time snack won't hurt and then I'm off or is on the wagon again.  LOL,


----------



## LynnD

I do  the slivered almonds in my salad too.  My biggest challenge is trying to get good fats into my diet, it's really hard without adding a lot of calories.


----------



## Ameriscot

April, beautiful area!  The Gulf side is definitely the prettiest in Florida - best beaches, clearest water.  Hubby and I went for a short winter break in 2002, 03 and 04.  Beautiful for kayaking!  We stayed in or near Bonita Springs.


----------



## LynnD

AprilT said:


> Ameriscott, I wish I hated both sugar and salty things like chips, I can mangage putting the sweets aside easier though, but, those crunchy carbs are for me a little more difficult some times, but, once I eliminate them for more than a couple of weeks, I'm fine, well till I slip and tell myself just a one time snack won't hurt and then I'm off or is on the wagon again.  LOL,




Supposedly low carb diets help with sugar cravings...I've done them all...atkins, modified atkins, south beach , 17 day diet, etc.

if I have to lose weight, I always do a modified 17 day diet...works the best for me.


----------



## Ameriscot

LynnD said:


> I do  the slivered almonds in my salad too.  My biggest challenge is trying to get good fats into my diet, it's really hard without adding a lot of calories.



Fats are important too.  It's bad to be on very low fat diets.  I love my scale for measuring things like almonds - 10g - 63 cal.  I like to toast them first under the grill.  OMG I could eat a whole bowl of them.


----------



## Ameriscot

LynnD said:


> Supposedly low carb diets help with sugar cravings...I've done them all...atkins, modified atkins, south beach , 17 day diet, etc.
> 
> if I have to lose weight, I always do a modified 17 day diet...works the best for me.



I find the best for me is just a healthy one - high fibre.  I've never done a low carb one but I doubt anything would stop me loving sugar.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Ameriscott, I wish I hated both sugar and salty things like chips, I can mangage putting the sweets aside easier though, but, those crunchy carbs are for me a little more difficult some times, but, once I eliminate them for more than a couple of weeks, I'm fine, well till I slip and tell myself just a one time snack won't hurt and then I'm off or is on the wagon again.  LOL,



I'd rate sugar better than salt but love both.  Having just one is worse than having none.  When I have sugar I just want more and more and more.


----------



## AprilT

I can almost guarantee you, Annie, if you gave low carb a try and didn't cheat, you wouldn't miss the sweets, my issue is more of an emotional craving.  If I could stick with it and not want to suckle at the cake and crackers when like a drug or alcohol addict does when they need a fix I wouldn't ever have a need for the stuff.  I'm not saying to do that, I'm just saying if one so wanted to see how it could help kick the sugar graving, it absolutely does work, at least for me who was an absolute sugar addict till I tried it.  No need to give up high fiber, it's highly recommended you incorporate good fiber.

It's really only the first two weeks that most of the low-carb are very restrictive and that is to rid the body of the addiction to highly addictive sugar substances.  I'm not recommending this to anyone, I'm just saying it does work to rid one of the cravings.  When I do it, I loose the desire for sweets.  I only go back to the sweets when I fool myself into thinking like an addict that just one won't hurt, if you are addicted to a substance, as some of us are, one will almost always hurt.  If I had a OA near me, I'd join them.  LOL!  If I've had one of those days and I'm in the supermarket, it is a constant battle going on in my head over to pick up that candy bar, box or cookies or piece of cake.  Yesterday, I won the battle, probably because they didn't have the Lindt chocolate at a price I wanted to pay worth the punishment.  I just stared at them and said, no, don't do it.


----------



## Ameriscot

April, I've looked at low carb diets and I'm not willing to try it.  We eat vegetarian at home.  I don't see my craving for sugar as physical so I guess it's emotional.  I do eat it for the buzz I get, but mainly it's just that it tastes so damn good!  

I don't have any sugar at home now except for some honey.  I don't crave it unless I see photos of cakes, brownies, etc online or in person.  There is no way I'd ever give up sugar for life, too much pleasure in it.  I just have to keep the times I eat it minimal.


----------



## LynnD

Ameriscot said:


> Fats are important too.  It's bad to be on very low fat diets.  I love my scale for measuring things like almonds - 10g - 63 cal.  I like to toast them first under the grill.  OMG I could eat a whole bowl of them.



maybe I need a scale and not just a bathroom one.   I just either count out servings or eyeball it.

Yes, good  fats  are very important and that is where I'm lacking.....trying though.


----------



## Ameriscot

LynnD said:


> maybe I need a scale and not just a bathroom one.   I just either count out servings or eyeball it.
> 
> Yes, good  fats  are very important and that is where I'm lacking.....trying though.



I've tried eyeballing and trusting my judgement.  Doesn't work for me. 

And in the UK calories are listed as per 100 grams.  I weigh everything.  Works very well when I behave.


----------



## LynnD

I did have one, the guy I lived with before liked to cook but I threw it out when I threw him out, lol.

would you believe that he was trying to fatten me.  He knew how I ate and yet when he cooked something for me I actually caught him adding butter or sugar or something like that.


----------



## Ameriscot

LynnD said:


> I did have one, the guy I lived with before liked to cook but I threw it out when I threw him out, lol.
> 
> would you believe that he was trying to fatten me.  He knew how I ate and yet when he cooked something for me I actually caught him adding butter or sugar or something like that.



OMG!  Good riddance to him!


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> April, I've looked at low carb diets and I'm not willing to try it.  We eat vegetarian at home.  I don't see my craving for sugar as physical so I guess it's emotional.  I do eat it for the buzz I get, but mainly it's just that it tastes so damn good!
> 
> I don't have any sugar at home now except for some honey.  I don't crave it unless I see photos of cakes, brownies, etc online or in person.  There is no way I'd ever give up sugar for life, too much pleasure in it.  I just have to keep the times I eat it minimal.



That's understandable, it is a little more difficult to do as a vegetarian, not impossible, but, why bother if you aren't interested in it to begin with.  Was just a thought.  I've often thought of going vegetarian, since my favorite food source tends to be fruits and veggies anyway, but, my problem is than then I want to eat too much fruit and starches.  Sigh  I could consume an entire watermelon in a day.  Just thinking about any type of melon causes me to salivate.  I went semi vegetarian in my late teens for about a year or so, I didn't have weight issues in my younger years, wasn't really till after marriage my weight blossomed, even after giving birth to my daugher, I stayed in shape, flat tummy and all for years..


----------



## Ameriscot

My hubby doesn't understand the idea of a sugar buzz or high.  Or that I never eat sugar because I'm really hungry, I eat it because it tastes good.  He's not a fan of sugar and only rarely has some in small amounts.


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> My hubby doesn't understand the idea of a sugar buzz or high.  Or that I never eat sugar because I'm really hungry, I eat it because it tastes good.  He's not a fan of sugar and only rarely has some in small amounts.



Hubby may not understand, but, it's a scientific fact that it and the addiction exist.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> That's understandable, it is a little more difficult to do as a vegetarian, not impossible, but, why bother if you aren't interested in it to begin with.  Was just a thought.  I've often thought of going vegetarian, since my favorite food source tends to be fruits and veggies anyway, but, my problem is than then I want to eat too much fruit and starches.  Sigh  I could consume an entire watermelon in a day.  Just thinking about any type of melon causes me to salivate.  I went semi vegetarian in my late teens for about a year or so, I didn't have weight issues in my younger years, wasn't really till after marriage my weight blossomed, even after giving birth to my daugher, I stayed in shape, flat tummy and all for years..



Thanks anyway, April.    I was a vegetarian then pescatarian for about 12 years, but I do eat meat now.  Just not much at home as hubby cooks vegetarian dinners unless we have guests.  Sometimes I buy sliced chicken breast for my sandwiches for lunch, but usually go veggie.  

Watermelon and cantaloupe are not very good here, so I rarely buy either.  Last summer I was at my sister's house with all her young grandkids and my grandkids and I swear all of them would have eaten an entire watermelon by themselves if allowed to!


----------



## AprilT

me in my twenties
View attachment 18446


View attachment 18445

View attachment 18447


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Hubby may not understand, but, it's a scientific fact that it and the addiction exist.



Yep.  He can't understand it at all.  I've read that spicy food can also be addictive, and he loves his food very spicy.  I like it less spicy so he cooks it a bit milder and adds hot sauce to his later.  I asked him if he got a buzz from spicy food and he denies it. When I make a carrot and coriander soup he adds hot sauce to it!!


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> me in my twenties
> View attachment 18446
> 
> 
> View attachment 18445
> 
> View attachment 18447



Looking good!!  It seemed so easy when we were younger, didn't it?!  I was never more than 10 pounds overweight until my late 30's.


----------



## AprilT

I had an awfully big head though, and no not in more ways than one as some might think.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> I had an awfully big head though, and no not in more ways than one as some might think.



Naw, just a lot of hair.    I've had very big hair, especially in the 80's!


----------



## AprilT

Yeppers, that was the 80's when the picture was taken, big hair everywhere.  Seems I've come full circle on that though. LOL, I'm doing big hair again, can't be helped in this Florida humidity.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Yeppers, that was the 80's when the picture was taken, big hair everywhere.  Seems I've come full circle on that though. LOL, I'm doing big hair again, can't be helped in this Florida humidity.



Yep, humidity will do it!  I need a perm for big hair as mine has no body, no curl, no nothing.  Just flat. Sigh.


----------



## Ameriscot

Sunny Sunday!  Hope it stays that way!

Rest day.  Healthy menu just over 1200 calories.  Scale going down.


----------



## LynnD

I am the same weight, thank goodness.  Only the ounces have gone up and down this week and I don't worry about that.

Good job, Annie....you are more than half way there!   For me it does get harder towards that end as I do reach plateaus and then I give it a rest and start up again.


----------



## Ameriscot

LynnD said:


> I am the same weight, thank goodness.  Only the ounces have gone up and down this week and I don't worry about that.
> 
> Good job, Annie....you are more than half way there!   For me it does get harder towards that end as I do reach plateaus and then I give it a rest and start up again.



Thanks!  I'm at 28 lbs below my max weight from 4 years ago.  Big holidays coming up and that is the BIG challenge.


----------



## LynnD

Yes, it's hard on vacations.   But you might as well enjoy life.  When I visit my daughter we eat out a lot and I try to stay on track but she always tells me, "mom, you eat healthy at home, enjoy eating out while you can!"   So, I do.


----------



## Ameriscot

LynnD said:


> Yes, it's hard on vacations.   But you might as well enjoy life.  When I visit my daughter we eat out a lot and I try to stay on track but she always tells me, "mom, you eat healthy at home, enjoy eating out while you can!"   So, I do.



Well, I mentioned what happened last time.  Oink!  It makes my very unhappy to gain a ton of weight and have all my clothes uncomfortable or too tight to even wear.  Our holidays/vacations are not a week or two.  The next one is 5 weeks and the one after that is 3 months!


----------



## drifter

I also, the changes have been minuscule.


----------



## Ameriscot

Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike
10 mins rowing machine
4 x 12 on 4 resistance machines
3 x 12 rope/pulley for triceps

Was intending to do my upper body weights workout at home this afternoon but it was sunny out so hubs and I did a 14 mile bike ride.  It was lovely!  

Calories under 1300 today.


----------



## Ameriscot

Yesterday: 45 mile bike ride. Calories unknown as I had an omelette and chips/fries for lunch and a beer later.

No gym today as itself sunny again so another bike ride.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Hi guys, just got back from my trip and missed you!  There was a lot of snow where we went, couldn't get to our usual camp site so I didn't get in those daily long walk that I was used to.  But, all in all, I didn't pig out much and feel okay about my weight.  Won't even look at the scale until our Saturday weigh in.  Have a great week everybody!


----------



## AprilT

Just nice to have you back with us Sea.


----------



## Ameriscot

Nice to see you back SB and that you did well.  

We've been on long bike rides for the past 4 days and spent the night in a village last night.  We rode a total of 175 miles over the 4 days.  I did have treats which was fine but I did go overboard yesterday.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks guys!  Boy Ameriscot, that's a whole lotta miles there, great exercise and great fun I bet!


----------



## Ameriscot

SB it was a gorgeous ride and having the electric battery to give a boost on the hills or even just to make flat roads easier made it pure pleasure.


----------



## SeaBreeze

One pound loss on my weigh in today.  Hope everybody has a wonderful week ahead!


----------



## AprilT

Not getting on the scale this weekend, it's would be pointless considering the cheese and cracker thing the members here talked me into.   Some friends I have.    I promise to do better after the weekend is over, I have a party to attend in two weeks and my tummy needs to be in tip top sexiness for my fitted top, so, it's do or loose fitting top.


----------



## Ameriscot

Well done SB.

I weigh about the same as I did last weekend but nearly 2 lbs more than I did on last Monday.    

I need to be careful and not overdo the treats when we go on these long rides. I really did overdo the treats the day we did 52 miles.  Sweets, beer, crisps and chips/fries. Oink!

Did under 1300 calories yesterday and doing the same today. Weather forecast not good this week so it'll be the gym all week.


----------



## Ameriscot

April, I've got some friends like that! They are very fattening!


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> April, I've got some friends like that! They are very fattening!



I was actually talking about the members on this site who participated in that wine and cheese thread.  I'm very easily influenced when I want to be.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> I was actually talking about the members on this site who participated in that wine and cheese thread.  I'm very easily influenced when I want to be.



Ah, right!  Yes, they are very, very baaaaaaaaad!

I just tried on some trousers that were too tight when I tried them on early last week, and they fit.  So much for the scale that says I gained 2 pounds.  Maybe it was muscle!


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> Ah, right!  Yes, they are very, very baaaaaaaaad!
> 
> I just tried on some trousers that were too tight when I tried them on early last week, and they fit.  So much for the scale that says I gained 2 pounds.  Maybe it was muscle!




Yep, I would stick with muscle.    Right now my muscle is really protruding, but, I'm going to make sure to dial it back a bit before that party, I don't want to look too buff.  :laugh:


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Yep, I would stick with muscle.    Right now my muscle is really protruding, but, I'm going to make sure to dial it back a bit before that party, I don't want to look too buff.  :laugh:



:lol1:  Good plan, April!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ameriscot said:


> I weigh about the same as I did last weekend but nearly 2 lbs more than I did on last Monday.
> 
> I need to be careful and not overdo the treats when we go on these long rides. I really did overdo the treats the day we did 52 miles.



Not too bad Ameriscot, I know I can have that difference and more on my scale in the same day.  I know you'll balance things out and make it disappear. Also, a 52 mile bike ride in one day deserves some special treats.  Hey, ya gotta enjoy life too, it's too short not to. 



AprilT said:


> Yep, I would stick with muscle.    Right now my muscle is really protruding, but, I'm going to make sure to dial it back a bit before that party, I don't want to look too buff.  :laugh:



You're a funny girl April. :love_heart:  Sometimes I step on the scale and shake my head to hubby, telling him that I just got to cut back on all this muscle. layful:


----------



## AprilT

LOL!  Just a little more muscle for the men to love and hold on to.  Well that's what I'll tell myself for the moment, not like I really am all that concerned with the lumpheads, j/k about the lumpheads I know it's all muscle.


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> Not too bad Ameriscot, I know I can have that difference and more on my scale in the same day.  I know you'll balance things out and make it disappear. Also, a 52 mile bike ride in one day deserves some special treats.  Hey, ya gotta enjoy life too, it's too short not to.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a funny girl April. :love_heart:  Sometimes I step on the scale and shake my head to hubby, telling him that I just got to cut back on all this muscle. layful:



The scale has to be off as I'm more inclined to think I lost when tight trousers fit today but not last week (Monday I think).  Yes, I deserved treats as we rode 175 miles in 4 days.  But the day I did 52 miles I *really *went overboard.  2 big homemade chocolate chips cookies after lunch, 4 pints of beer (not all at once!), 1 packet of crisps, and chips/fries with my steak pie dinner.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ameriscot, if all my pants fit me again, I wouldn't care what the scale said.  You can tell so much by the way your clothes are fitting.  Pants go from being comfortable, to digging in, to being unzippable.   I swore I wouldn't go to a larger size, but the couple of pants I can wear are wearing thin.


----------



## Ameriscot

I want my pair of smaller jeans to fit, then I'll be happy.  My ideal weight is a few pounds higher than it was 3 years ago which was my goal for my 60th birthday. I've gained a lot more muscle since then which is much heavier than fat. 

I couldn't seem to be satisfied after my dinner last night and kept snacking.  Probably had about 400 calories more than I had planned.  No junk as there is none in the house except that packet of chocolate biscuits I keep in case of company.  It can NOT be opened. So today I have to be very good. 

Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike
10 mins rowing machine
4 x 12 on 4 resistance machines
4 x 12 rope/pulley for triceps

Calories:  under 1300


----------



## SeaBreeze

You're doing great with your workouts and eating Ameriscot.  I'd like to make it to the gym this week, at least once.  Still have to unpack the camper and clean it, catch up on more laundry, etc.  Feeling lazy this week, don't want to do anything.  You have good willpower over those chocolate biscuits, we've already had a blueberry pie and I have to have a couple of pieces.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks SB!  If I opened that pack of chocolate biscuits, I would not have just one (85 calories!), I'd have 6.  I'll have to invite someone over to help me eat them.  Neighbours are asking about a slideshow of Thailand photos.  

Tried on the small jeans.  Buttoned and zipped but just a wee bit snug.  Scale down and I'm updating my ticker.

I try not to snack at night but it's really hard if I'm sitting watching tv.  I have herbal teas but that doesn't always cut it.  So last night I had almonds (63 calories worth) which still kept me under 1300 calories.  Doing the same tonight.  

Workout at home:  lower body muscle workouts.  Calories under 1300.


----------



## Ameriscot

Went to the gym this morning.  Was going to do my upper body muscle workouts at home, but got distracted.  Calories just over 1300.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Kudos on your workouts Ameriscot!  I haven't done any real exercise lately, but trimmed my front hedges today and pulled some weeds, so I burned some calories.


----------



## Ameriscot

SB, gardening is a workout!  My husband never does formal exercise except for many laps in the pool at my gym.  But he gardens - sometimes all day.  And rides his bike a lot. He has a slim build and just has a wee beer belly.  He's always been a healthy eater and isn't fond of sugar or junk. Makes it much easier for me to diet!

Did some snacking last night.  Not too bad but went up to just over 1500 calories.  Today I will do both upper and lower body muscle workouts in my home gym.  Calories about 1300.


----------



## Ameriscot

We have booked a holiday cottage for a week beginning a week from Saturday and will make most meals in the house, so I'll be able to watch the calories.  We are planning some very long bike trips again so I will earn the right to some treats and some beer, but won't go overboard like I did on one day last week.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ameriscot, the holiday cottage sounds so quaint, I bet both of you will have a wonderful time that week.  You have such beautiful areas to ride in, you're very lucky.  Nothing like a cold beer or two to top off a pleasant day.   Still getting my exercise through housework and yard work, lol.  Mowed my lawn again last night when the sun was going down and it was cooler, and there are still plenty of weeds begging to be pulled or trimmed.  I still haven't tackled the camper, there's sleeping bags, laundry and cleaning to do there.  It's been raining almost daily, so we wanted to pop the top up on a dry sunny day to air/dry things out a bit.  Today is looking good, but I'm feeling a bit worn down.


----------



## Ameriscot

SB, yes there are many, many beautiful places to ride in Scotland.  This house is in a good location as there are many directions we can ride in each day.  We can also meet up with Ugandan daughter one day.  This is the town we'll be staying in:
http://www.oban.org.uk/

Did a 41 mile bike ride today on the Isle of Bute.  It was windy in some areas, a bit drizzly a few times, then showers for the last 10 miles.  I had a ham and cheese omelette and salad and beer for lunch.  We stopped for a small scone and tea and then later had another pint of beer.


----------



## Ameriscot

I'll do my upper body dumbbells routine and keep calories under 1300.  Scale is always wacko the day after a long bike ride.  So I'll post my weight tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ameriscot

Didn't do my dumbbells yesterday and had 1500 calories.  

Scale is down about a pound from last week.  Today I'll stay under 1300 calories.  
Did my home workout already: I skipped the lunges and squats and calf lifts today.  They're getting a great workout anyway!
11 routines with dumbbells - 3 x 12
push ups - 3 x 12
triceps dips - 3 x 12 
side dips w/dumbbell - 3 x 12
thighs/glutes with ankle weights - 3 x 12 - 3 routines
planks - 3
abs-4 routines x 3
bridge (for glutes, core, thighs) - 9 x 10 seconds


----------



## SeaBreeze

I forgot to weigh in yesterday, but I'm up 2 pounds today, not surprised with some things I've been eating and lack of real exercise.  Glad to hear you went down Ameriscot, I knew you wouldn't let it get out of control, you're very disciplined and I admire that.  Plus you have so much fun too with your bike rides and everything, so nice that hubby joins you. :love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot

SB, hubby rides a lot and had his electric bike for several months before I decided I needed one to keep up with him. Didn't work well when I was still on my regular bike!


----------



## SeaBreeze

I imagine it didn't work well, I would have temporarily traded until my new bike came in, lol.


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> I imagine it didn't work well, I would have temporarily traded until my new bike came in, lol.



Wasn't too bad unless he chuckled when passing me up a hill while I walked my regular bike!


----------



## SeaBreeze

He sounds like a sweetie. :love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> He sounds like a sweetie. :love_heart:



He's Scottish!  It's their humour - called taking the pish.  They love to laugh!


----------



## SeaBreeze

We laugh a lot too, great for the heart and soul, isn't it?


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> We laugh a lot too, great for the heart and soul, isn't it?



Very good!


----------



## drifter

I weighed myself this morning, 199.5, then I moved the scale out a to give me adequate room to stand. I weighed 203.0 I moved the scale and weighed again, 202.0. One more time I weighed, 201.5. I settled for 202.0. I don't know what the problem is with my scale. We went out to breakfast this morning with our son and grandkids, 13 and 16. After breakfast the twelve year old wanted something from Target. We all went. My wife and the granddaughter went one way, my son and I the other. I was looking for a pair of white slacks when I pass a mirror in Target. I peered at myself again. My God, I look like a hippopotamus. My thought was, 'I don't need any clothes, just a sheet to cover myself with until I can get to the car. I've got to lose some weight.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Things are not that bad Drifter, keep the faith, you'll continue to lose some.  I heard that the scale should be on a hard level surface, not a rug or anything.  I roll my bath mat away and set mine on the hard ceramic tile on the floor.  I just have an old cheap scale I bought at walmart, 'weight watchers' brand.  Happy Father's Day to you!


----------



## Ameriscot

Hang in there Drifter!  Scales are temperamental.  You can't always believe them.  The truth can be found in how your clothes fit - tight or loose.  I keep my scale in the kitchen.

Calories for today will be just over 1300.  It's partly sunny and is supposed to be mostly sunny tomorrow.  So DH is cutting the grass today and tomorrow will be a bike ride.  

Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike
10 mins rowing machine
5 mins on treadmill on incline - but my plantar fasciitis isn't totally gone so I had to cut it short
4 x 12 on 4 resistance machines


----------



## Ameriscot

28 mile bike ride today.  Lunch was at a cafe near a castle:  cheese on a brown roll, a piece of yummy orange cake.  Later had a pint of beer of packet of crisps.


----------



## Ameriscot

Meal plan today under 1300 calories.

Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike
10 mins rowing machine
4 x 12 on 4 resistance machines
3 x 12 rope/pulley for triceps

I guess with all the biking we do I should switch from spin bike to elliptical for my cardio (until I can do the treadmill again), although I hate to give it up.  On the spin bike there is a lot of standing and on my 'real' bike I don't need to stand any more to go up hills.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Nice work on your eating and exercising Annie.  Your frequent and long bike rides are keeping you beautiful and young at heart...good for you! :love_heart:  I'm trying to watch what I eat, but have only taken daily walks in the park.  Maybe I'll make it to the gym this week, I really need to do something.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks SB.   If I don't workout I am wracked with guilt!  I especially don't want to skip muscle workouts as I've worked too hard to lose what I've achieved.  It's not like I've got bulging biceps etc unless I flex, but I know the muscles are there underneath that loose skin.  

I will do my lower body muscles today but I've started skipping the lunges and calf lifts as I think they are getting a LOT of work anyway. But I still do the lifts with my ankle weights.

I went over calorie plan yesterday but only to 1350, so no problem.  I should probably be at about 1500 on workout days anyway.  

The bike rides are more pleasure than work, especially through the pretty landscapes and seascapes.  This bike makes the hills so much easier, especially combined with the muscles and stamina I've built up at the gym on the spin bike.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Dragged myself to the gym today, and did an hour on the exercise bike (15 miles), it's been awhile, felt like quitting in the first ten minutes.


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> Dragged myself to the gym today, and did an hour on the exercise bike (15 miles), it's been awhile, felt like quitting in the first ten minutes.



Well done for doing it anyway.


----------



## Ameriscot

Went to the gym.  Might do my dumbbells later.  Nearly packed for our trip tomorrow.  I'll keep treats and beer to a minimum, at least that's the plan anyway. There is a gym in town and we can for a small fee.  Hubby would like to do laps in the pool and I might go and use the weights, but no cardio. We'll get plenty of that on the bike rides. 

Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike
10 mins rowing machine
5 mins elliptical
4 x 12 on 4 resistance machines
3 x 12 rope/pulley for triceps

Healthy menu today under 1400 calories.


----------



## drifter

On my best day a 28 mile bike ride would have taxed me. When I first moved to this place i now live I could see my driving days were going to come to an end some day soon. I got a bicycle. Every town in America I suspect has some old man who rides everywhere on a bike, carrying only God and himself know what. I wanted to be that man here in this forsaken land. I got a bike. One that had a rack on the back for my oxygen tank. I bought a pair of trendy sunshades, tried out a different hat or cap on each ride. The first week i got to the corner and back. The next month I was I was up to a half mile. The third month I was up to a mile but I ran out of steam and breath and couldn't push down on either pedal to go any further, unable to ride or even push the bike back home. Enough, enough. I wanted to come back and continue my journey of weight lose but I was embarrassed to do that since i have back slid to 204.5. Like a great  general once said of advance and retreat. He hated to cover the same ground twice. I feel that way too but I am not the fighter he was. In the meantime while I won't be here but I will be reading about those long rides, those pounds lost and left behind, and listen to the interaction and see the fun you are having as you all trim down to where you want to be.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I feel your pain Drifter, so sorry you're not able to do more exercise or bike ride, but maybe there are other things you can do at home.  Please don't give up. :love_heart:  I'm up another pound this week, after gaining two last week...I haven't been eating that badly, but I have done hardly any exercise other than chores.


----------



## Ameriscot

Don't  give up Drifter. SB has good suggestions.


----------



## Ameriscot

39 very hilly miles yesterday. Didn't realise how knackering it was until we got back to cottage to have dinner. Many of these hills would have been impossible on regular bike.


----------



## SeaBreeze

39 miles Ameriscot, that's excellent!  Going uphill is really a challenge for me on a bike, and that's on cement trail.  I imagine that your roads are mostly gravel or dirt, which makes it harder.  Hope you're enjoying your new bike, sounds like it was much needed there.  We just did our morning walk, will try to get to the gym again this week at least a couple of times.  

Hope everyone has a fun and healthy week ahead! nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot

SB our roads are paved with only a few rural roads dirt. Did 34 miles yesterday. Probably more today. Remember  we have our electric battery to help us up hills.

On smartphone which gets annoying for posting!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Yes, I remember well about the bike, I think it's awesome, never saw something like that.  Today after my morning walk, I did make it to the gym.

3X15 low rows (40 pounds)
3X15 tricep pushdowns (20 pounds)
3X15 lat pulldowns (40 pounds)

45 min. on exercise bike (13 miles)


----------



## Ameriscot

Good job SB!  

Did 46 miles yesterday. Getting tired!  SB, curious why you thought our roads were gravel or dirt? Of the nearly 400 miles I've put on my bike so far, maybe 5 miles has been gravel or dirt. And most of that was a bike trail. Yesterday at least half our ride was a lovely tarred national bike trail.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks Annie!  From your beautiful photos and all the natural country scenery, I just assumed that the roads and trails you ride are not paved with black tar or cemented like those in the suburbs outside of a big city.  400 miles, that's wonderful...good for you!  :sunglass:


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks SB.  Most of the roads we've been on have had quite smooth surfaces, but by far the best were the tarred bike trails.  

I'm quite sure I didn't lose any weight while we were gone as I got more and more indulgent during the week.  Oink.  I'll get on the scale tomorrow.


----------



## Ameriscot

OMG! Gained 4.4 lbs.


----------



## SeaBreeze

That's okay Ameriscot, with all the riding you've been doing, I know that some of that gain is muscle weight, it has to be. :love_heart:  Well, this week I'm down a pound, a little rollercoaster ride I've been having, too bad I couldn't keep it going in the right direction when I had 6 pounds lost and 4 to go.  But that's the way it's been for me with these ten pounds, really just want to fit into my clothes again, not much to ask, is it?


----------



## Ameriscot

Well done SB.  It's that last 10 pounds which are soooooo stubborn!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

I agree Ameriscot!  Just got back from the gym, so after my morning walk (in the rain), I got in some exercise today.  Tonight we'll be eating veggie burgers on whole wheat buns (I have two burger patties on one bun), with mayo, tomato and onion.

3X15 low rows (40 lbs.)
3X15 tricep pushdowns (20 lbs.)
3X15 lat pulldowns (40 lbs.)

45 min. on elliptical


----------



## Ameriscot

Good job on the workouts and menu, SB.

I did my gym workout yesterday, under 1300 calories. I am 1.8 lbs less today than Sunday. Go figure. Guess I'll finally adjust my weight ticker.

Today is muscle work at home. Under 1300 cals.


----------



## drifter

I'm really wondering what type of bike you have, the new one with the electric motor?


----------



## Ameriscot

drifter said:


> I'm really wondering what type of bike you have, the new one with the electric motor?



It's got a big electric battery that we charge up on its dock in the house. Pedal assisted so you can't just sit and ride but it means we are able to ride 52 miles on hilly terrain in one day - normally we average about 40 miles per day.  On hilly rides I can ride about 70 miles on one charge.  It will go up to 120 on a charge. 

Mine is this one:

http://www.50cycles.com/electric-bikes/comfort/tasman_classic_impulse_8_black.html


----------



## Ameriscot

Drifter, here's the USA site for these bikes.  http://www.kalkhoff-bikes.com/en/us-aus/kalkhoff-na-models.html


----------



## Ameriscot

I was going to do some extra cardio today but ran into a friend and talked instead.  

Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike
5 mins rowing machine
4 x 12 on 4 resistance machines
3 x 12 rope/pulley for triceps

Not doing muscle work today as I did it yesterday and my arms are a bit sore from not lifting any weights last week while we were away on our bikes. 

Calories today under 1300.


----------



## Ken N Tx

9lbs in 4 Months..

What do you think is working the best?? Exercise or diet??


----------



## Ameriscot

Ken N Tx said:


> 9lbs in 4 Months..View attachment 19204
> 
> What do you think is working the best?? Exercise or diet??



Thanks, but I'm not doing well this time.  When I'm home and we don't have guests I'm good.  But we've been on lots of local trips and I don't behave.  Normally I would lost 1.5 to 2 lbs a week.  I workout faithfully but if I don't eat right, I gain.  I believe in the standard that says weight loss/maintenance is 90% diet, 10% exercise.


----------



## drifter

Thanks bunches, Ameriscot. You've got an awesome powerhouse of a bicycle. They make some great bikes.


----------



## Ameriscot

drifter said:


> Thanks bunches, Ameriscot. You've got an awesome powerhouse of a bicycle. They make some great bikes.



I love my bike!  I didn't want to spend this amount on a bike but hubby bought his months ago because riding up steep hills hurt his knees. Riding on my regular bike with him on electric just didn't work out. My limit on hilly rides on a regular bike is about 20-25 miles. On this one I did 52 in one day but we usually average 40. 

Even doing these very long hilly rides I can gain weight due to too many rewards like beer, crisps, sweets.


----------



## Ameriscot

Today is housework, maybe do my upper body workout.  Eating not so good.  BBQ at friends' house.


----------



## Ameriscot

Good intentions.  Sigh.  Went to BBQ at our friends and by the time we ate at about 7:30pm I was *starving.*  We usually eat at 5pm.  While we were waiting I had two small glasses of wine.  I chose my own wine glass - a small one.  Dinner was a chunk of bread, 2 small chicken drumsticks, a sausage, a small venison burger w/o a bun or toppings, sweet potatoes, salad, cole slaw, deviled egg (that I made), more wine, 1/2 a Twix as they didn't make dessert, then I was offered some Glava liqueur which was really good but I only had a couple of sips.  

This morning I had a bad Charleyhorse/leg cramp and my leg is still sore.  So no spin biking at the gym.  Will do some muscle workouts.

Today will be under 1300 cals.


----------



## Ameriscot

Welcome to the group, Red!  Normally we post our losses (or gains) for the week on Saturday.  You don't need to post your weight, just loss/gain. But that is optional.


----------



## drifter

I have been able to exercise only very little. I tried again to ride a bike. I am a bit unstable but the problem is more lungs than physical ability. I simply do not have enough usable air  in my lungs to keep pedaling a bicycle and I have no reserve. So the bike is out but we all do what we can do and i can use rubber bands to work my arms and legs and I have a small pedal devise that I can sit and exercise my legs by pedaling. I am doing when I feel capable fifteen minutes of various rubber band stretches and fifteen minutes of pedaling. Welcome Red.


----------



## Ameriscot

drifter said:


> I have been able to exercise only very little. I tried again to ride a bike. I am a bit unstable but the problem is more lungs than physical ability. I simply do not have enough usable air  in my lungs to keep pedaling a bicycle and I have no reserve. So the bike is out but we all do what we can do and i can use rubber bands to work my arms and legs and I have a small pedal devise that I can sit and exercise my legs by pedaling. I am doing when I feel capable fifteen minutes of various rubber band stretches and fifteen minutes of pedaling. Welcome Red.



If you can't do cardio, you can focus on muscle work as you say.  Building muscle is very important but is often dismissed.  More muscle mass = more efficient calorie burning.  And building muscle does burn calories, just not as much as cardio.  Ankle weights are very good for building leg muscles.  And it's what you eat/drink that is most important for weight loss.


----------



## Ameriscot

Saturday weigh in:  I was gone last Saturday so weighed on Sunday.  I'm down 2 lbs from Sunday, but up 1 lb from Thursday!  So net loss 1 lb. Boing boing boing.

Calories planned today:  less than 1300

Workouts:  My muscle workouts and/or go for a bike ride if these clouds disappear.


----------



## drifter

*`New beginnings.'*  Saturday weigh-in: 201.0#.

New Goal- *185.0#.*  Pounds to 'lose', 16.
Exercise; Ten minute rubber band stretches; fifteen minute pedaling, daily.
Mental stimulation: meditation, writing.
Trying to maintain under 1600 daily calorie count.
Average Daily Calorie Count this week, 1580.


----------



## Ameriscot

drifter said:


> *`New beginnings.'*  Saturday weigh-in: 201.0#.
> 
> New Goal- *185.0#.*  Pounds to 'lose', 16.
> Exercise; Ten minute rubber band stretches; fifteen minute pedaling, daily.
> Mental stimulation: meditation, writing.
> Trying to maintain under 1600 daily calorie count.
> Average Daily Calorie Count this week, 1580.




Good plans Drifter!  Good luck.


----------



## Ameriscot

Many people find calories a pain to track but using my own judgement never works.  I also find it best not to have the same amount of calories every day.  Your body gets used to a low amount of calories and thinks that's all it needs!  So always have a higher calorie day about once a week.  

There are lots of sites which will tell you the calories.  For some things you can just google it.  

There are also calorie calculators online.  http://www.calculator.net/calorie-calculator.html


----------



## drifter

Thanks for the tip/advise. I have bookmarked this site for continued use: http://http://www.calculator.net/calorie-calculator.html

I have been using the Calorie King Calorie Fat and Carbohydrate Counter Book to locate and deal with calories.


----------



## Ameriscot

Good luck, Drifter!  I've been counting calories for about 4 years and have an extensive excel spreadsheet where I list my foods every day and it totals them, and also one with the calories for everything I eat - adding to it if I have something new.  

We went on a bike ride into town today and picked up a few groceries.  My odometer says we went just under 20 miles, husband's says 21.5.  On the way home we stopped at a cafe and he had tea and I had a yummy bacon roll (about 400 cals), tea and a Tunnocks Caramel wafer (134 cals).  
Calories today should be under 1400 even with a G & T tonight (61 cals for a shot plus low cal elderflower tonic water, lime).


----------



## drifter

Thanks. It sounds like you've got a great system for keeping up with your weight loss regimen. Mine has been a lot of hunt and peck, but I keep up with everything. We went out to a new place in town this morning for breakfast. It's called appropriately enough, "The Diner" and advertises itself to be a 1950's type affair. It is in the Old Town part of the city and the room was long and narrow with a counter on one side and a row of twelve booths on the other side against the wall. We had to wait a few minutes and we did crowd inside but it was a little awkward. In front of me was a cash register and right there to my immediate left was the first booth. When they had a table cleared we  made our way down the narrow space between the booths and the people sitting at the counter. I was carrying my portable oxygen and had to turn sideways to  press down the isle. We realized we had made a mistake but you don't always know until you try a new place. The food was good (pancakes and sausage) but nothing to write home about as the cliché goes. I sat outside and exercised yesterday. I did fifteen minutes on the Rubber Bands and thirty minutes pedaling. I'm not used to that and I woke at three a.m. with cramps in both legs and feet. I think that was too much pedaling too early. I'll cut the pedaling down tomorrow.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Hi Red, welcome to the thread!  Congrats on your one pound loss Ameriscot, I know what you mean about the boing thing, but at least your final boing was down.   I'm a day late again on weighing in, supposed to be Saturdays, but I'm up a pound this week.  Not surprised because I haven't been exercising, just a lot of yard work, and that doesn't burn as many calories.

Drifter, sounds like you're doing great in the diet and exercise department, I like using those exercise bands too, very effective.  Good luck with your new plan!  :coolthumb:  Ameriscot is right about building the muscle/ weights, it not only helps keep our aging bones strong, but it raises our metabolisms.  Magnesium Citrate is good to relax and support the muscles (including the heart), and good for so much more.  I take 150 mg. per day, and I have Magnesium Oil for muscle cramps.  The cramp goes away in seconds after it's applied.  Of course, if you're on any meds, check with your doctor before starting any new supplements.

I'll be mowing the back lawn/weeds today, but will make a real effort this week to get to the gym and get in some cardio and weights.  I'm in the 'pre-diabetic' category now, just had one of those new blood glucose tests done, and I will not be a diabetic like my mother was and my sister is, not gonna happen.

Hope you all have a great week ahead, think thin! nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot

drifter said:


> Thanks. It sounds like you've got a great system for keeping up with your weight loss regimen. Mine has been a lot of hunt and peck, but I keep up with everything. We went out to a new place in town this morning for breakfast. It's called appropriately enough, "The Diner" and advertises itself to be a 1950's type affair. It is in the Old Town part of the city and the room was long and narrow with a counter on one side and a row of twelve booths on the other side against the wall. We had to wait a few minutes and we did crowd inside but it was a little awkward. In front of me was a cash register and right there to my immediate left was the first booth. When they had a table cleared we  made our way down the narrow space between the booths and the people sitting at the counter. I was carrying my portable oxygen and had to turn sideways to  press down the isle. We realized we had made a mistake but you don't always know until you try a new place. The food was good (pancakes and sausage) but nothing to write home about as the cliché goes. I sat outside and exercised yesterday. I did fifteen minutes on the Rubber Bands and thirty minutes pedaling. I'm not used to that and I woke at three a.m. with cramps in both legs and feet. I think that was too much pedaling too early. I'll cut the pedaling down tomorrow.



Often just writing down everything you eat and drink helps you focus on what you're doing right and what you're doing wrong.  People often don't realize how much they are eating or that what they drink has lots of calories as well.

If you do calf stretches after doing pedaling that should cut down on any legs cramps.  I faithfully stretch after every workout.


----------



## drifter

I forgot all about stretching. I have been writing everything down I eat. I have a notebook for that purpose.


----------



## Ameriscot

drifter said:


> I forgot all about stretching. I have been writing everything down I eat. I have a notebook for that purpose.



Stretching helps a LOT.  You can probably find a good guide online with lots of different stretches.  Writing down what you eat is very helpful.


----------



## Ameriscot

Menu today under 1400 cals.  

Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike
5 mins rowing machine
10 mins elliptical/cross trainer
4 x 12 on 4 resistance machines
3 x 12 rope/pulley f or triceps

I was going to do dumbbells this afternoon but hubby wants to go a bike ride to get a cappuccino at the botanic gardens.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Made it to the gym today.  Breakfast was a banana, dinner will be tuna on french bread, snacks will be almonds and fruit.

3X15 low row (40 lbs.)
3X15 tricep pushdown (20 lbs.)
3X15 lat pulldown (40 lbs.)

Exercise bike, one hour (16+ miles)


----------



## NancyNGA

Hey guys! (sheepishly). I'd like to give this challenge another try.   Just wasn't ready last time.   This time I'm psyched. 

But I'd like to report every day instead of just on Saturday.  And no tickers, no goals, just whatever it comes out when I quit, if that's ok with you. 

 Hoping to at least break some bad habits I've developed lately.  I'm finding the heat unpleasant down here carrying extra pounds, compared to last summer, and I can't afford to stay inside all summer. 

Weight: 128.2 
Calories today:   1130


----------



## Ameriscot

Welcome back Nancy. With that weight you must not have much to lose!


----------



## Ameriscot

Just noticed your post, SB.  Well done!

Calories today unknown.  But we rode 38 miles on the bikes.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Good to have you with us again Nancy! :love_heart:  Thanks Ameriscot, I was busy today but plan to get in some more exercise tomorrow.  38 miles is excellent!!  :cool2:


----------



## NancyNGA

Weight: 128.4 (+0.2)
 Calories today:   1120


----------



## drifter

Hi NancyNGA. I'm glad you have joined us.

Losing weight, for me, is hard to do because it is something you have to stay after both lose weight and to keep it off. It is  hard to do because old habits are hard to break. It is hard to do because it requires a certain discipline. Losing  a half pound a week or a pound every three weeks is like waiting on the ice age. It takes forever to lose a few pounds. But it is better with a group and the more we have is good.


----------



## Ameriscot

It's a struggle for most of us Drifter!  

Didn't track calories yesterday or today as were were riding our bikes.  38 miles yesterday, 37 today - both days on hilly routes.


----------



## NancyNGA

drifter said:


> ....Losing  a half pound a week or a pound every three weeks is like waiting on the ice age. It takes forever to lose a few pounds.



This is what I hate most about trying to lose weight.   I get too impatient.  That's why I got to nip this in the bud.   How is the tea drinking going?  I've now become addicted to room temperature tea with artificial sweetener, lots of it, too.   Teeth are staining a nice tan color---worse than coffee.

(Thanks for the welcome back.  I feel bad about quitting before.)


----------



## drifter

I am a dedicated tea drinker. I have a cabinet filled with leaf teas and an assortment of tea bags. I start with a hot cup of tea sweetened with stevia, sip it until it has grown cold. I have two teapots in the frig, one to heat up for hot tea, the other for iced tea. Glad you're back with us waiting on the ice age.


----------



## NancyNGA

Weight: Meaningless number due to sweating out a bunch of salt yesterday and lower volume of food. 
 Calories today:   1170


----------



## Ameriscot

Nancy, your calories are quite low.  Do you alternate with higher calorie days so that you don't get stuck on a plateau?  I was stuck on a plateau for weeks as I was getting the same calories every day.  Someone suggested I alternate and have a higher calorie day at least weekly as your body begins to think it only needs a small amount of calories if you stay low for too long.  

The scale can alternate wildly with fluid gain or loss.  That's why I don't weigh myself after I've been out and have had alcohol as it's dehydrating.  The same with high salt.


----------



## NancyNGA

Ameriscot, six years ago I dropped 30 pounds in 15 weeks keeping calories between 900 and 1200/day.  I never hit a plateau.   My maintenance level then was about 2000/cal per day (from trial and error and record keeping).    At 1100 calories/day something will show up on digital scales every day.   If I can either see a little change in the scales every day, or explain away no loss, or a gain, by sodium, sugar, volume of food, etc., it takes the mystery out of it. It becomes like a bargaining process which I'm willing to commit to.  Pay 4 days and buy a pound loss, sort of thing.

Actually I can thank those goats for giving me the wake-up call 6 years ago.    It is just too hot down here in the summer to work outside carrying any extra pounds. And they provide exercise. 

 I kept it off for 5 years, but last fall I quit paying attention, got into bad habits, and it started to creep up again.  Now 128 is a good weight for me (BMI 21), but 20 feels better in the summer.  Things are headed in the wrong direction.    I want to nip this in the bud, cause I don't want to end up spending another 15 week period dieting.  It seemed like it took too much time just thinking about *not* eating, lol.

By the way, I just estimate calories, pencil and paper, always round up to the nearest 10.  I've about got the calories memorized by now, but if I'm not sure I just put down something that's surely an upper limit.  So counting them takes me about 5 minutes a day.


----------



## Ameriscot

NancyNGA said:


> Ameriscot, six years ago I dropped 30 pounds in 15 weeks keeping calories between 900 and 1200/day.  I never hit a plateau.   My maintenance level then was about 2000/cal per day (from trial and error and record keeping).    At 1100 calories/day something will show up on digital scales every day.   If I can either see a little change in the scales every day, or explain away no loss, or a gain, by sodium, sugar, volume of food, etc., it takes the mystery out of it. It becomes like a bargaining process which I'm willing to commit to.  Pay 4 days and buy a pound loss, sort of thing.
> 
> Actually I can thank those goats for giving me the wake-up call 6 years ago.    It is just too hot down here in the summer to work outside carrying any extra pounds. And they provide exercise.
> 
> I kept it off for 5 years, but last fall I quit paying attention, got into bad habits, and it started to creep up again.  Now 128 is a good weight for me (BMI 21), but 20 feels better in the summer.  Things are headed in the wrong direction.    I want to nip this in the bud, cause I don't want to end up spending another 15 week period dieting.  It seemed like it took too much time just thinking about *not* eating, lol.
> 
> By the way, I just estimate calories, pencil and paper, always round up to the nearest 10.  I've about got the calories memorized by now, but if I'm not sure I just put down something that's surely an upper limit.  So counting them takes me about 5 minutes a day.



Whatever works!  You must have a small frame and/or be petite. I've got my calories memorized as well but I use my excel spreadsheet to track.  I haven't maintained after my big loss 4 years ago but haven't gone anywhere near the max weight.  For me if I go too low for too long I can tell my metabolism has slowed down and I have no energy to work out. 

I've been worrying about how to maintain while we spend 3 months in Thailand since I gained 14 lbs over the 2 months we were last time.  I've got a plan and also I'm going to buy a scale and weigh myself every morning.  That will keep me on track.  And it will help that we will have no visitors who are bad influences on me!


----------



## NancyNGA

By the way, I've had the TV on to the British Open all morning.  The scenes they show from Scotland are really beautiful.  The architecture of the buildings is amazing.  I see why you love it.  Is the weather on one side of the country the same as the other side?  (Silly question I suppose).


----------



## Ameriscot

NancyNGA said:


> By the way, I've had the TV on to the British Open all morning.  The scenes they show from Scotland are really beautiful.  The architecture of the buildings is amazing.  I see why you love it.  Is the weather on one side of the country the same as the other side?  (Silly question I suppose).



Scotland is stunning!!  Scotland is small but the weather is different in different areas.  Some always get snow, we get very little as we have the Gulf Stream in the west.  I'm in the wettest area of Scotland. The landscape varies. Some areas are windy ALL the time.  If you didn't see them I just posted more photos from the island we biked on yesterday. Personally, I think Scotland is the most beautiful country in the world.  But I haven't been to NZ so that could change if we go.


----------



## Ameriscot

drifter said:


> I am a dedicated tea drinker. I have a cabinet filled with leaf teas and an assortment of tea bags. I start with a hot cup of tea sweetened with stevia, sip it until it has grown cold. I have two teapots in the frig, one to heat up for hot tea, the other for iced tea. Glad you're back with us waiting on the ice age.



I am a serious tea drinker as well.  Breakfast:  English Breakfast tea with milk, later tea with lemon, sometime during the day I'll have a green tea, I might have Nettle and Fennel tea after dinner.  Before bed it's chamomile.  I also love Earl Grey.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Nancy, I don't know much about calorie intake, and I think I might have shared this here before.  This is the caloric recommendation from my old Turbo Jam exercise CD booklet to lose a pound a week.  You are a hard physical worker though, so I'd take this with a grain of salt and personalize it if it sounds off.

Weight = 128 lbs.

Add zero to body weight = 1280

Add 20% for extra daily activity = 256

Daily caloric weight = 1536

Subtract 500 calories from diet or exercise = 1036


----------



## SeaBreeze

Made it to the gym today after my morning walk. 

3X15 low row (40 lbs.)
3X15 tricep pushdown (20 lbs.)
3X15 lat pulldown (40 lbs.)
3X15 leg press (40 lbs)

30 minutes on elliptical


----------



## NancyNGA

SeaBreeze said:


> Daily caloric weight = 1536
> 
> Subtract 500 calories from diet or exercise = 1036



SeaBreeze, not sure what the last line means, but I'd lose almost a pound a week with 1536, and two pounds a week with 1036.


Today was tough because I was stuck at home all day and not much good food to choose from, and things didn't go so well. 

_Morning weight_:  Still crazy (125.6).  Must be salt deficit.  Anyway all I really care about is what it will be when I get back to eating maintenance calories, so this is unimportant.  Only the change from day to day.
_Calories_:  1180 (but the night's not over yet).

You all sure do a lot of good workouts.  The kind that builds muscle. That's important.  I don't get enough of that on a regular basis.  

Do you tea drinkers "squeeze" your tea bags?   There is a scolding note on my tea bag box that says not to.    (rolleyes).  I may try some of your kinds of tea Ameriscot.  This stuff is really staining my teeth. And I got to go back to the dentist Tuesday.:eewwk:    I heard they have white tea.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Nancy, 1036 was the number of maximum calories recommended daily to lose one pound a week for a 128 pound person.  If you can lose a pound with 1536, that's great!  Long time since I attempted to count calories.  You do a lot of heavy lifting in your daily chores I'm sure Nancy, that should at least equal a workout at the gym in the muscle department.  I bet you're a very strong woman.  I'm pretty strong myself, as my work was usually physical jobs, never behind a desk.  I wonder why they say not to squeeze your tea bag...I'm not a big tea drinker, but I always put the bag in the spoon and wrap the string around it to squeeze out the liquid.


----------



## NancyNGA

I do *some* very heavy lifting, but only occasionally.  Not nearly enough.  I do get a lot of cardio type exercise, because when I do something outside, like mow with the push mower, I go fast.  It's just a habit.


----------



## Ameriscot

Doing great SB!

Nancy, I've always read that 1 to 2 lbs a week is what we should lose.  Lose too fast and you could be losing muscle.  You work hard physically so I'd say your muscles must be well-developed.  During a normal week (they aren't normal any more with all the bike rides) I will do about 2 hours of cardio and 4.5 hours of muscle work. 

I am skipping the gym today as I have housework to do to get ready for guests but I will do both my upper and lower body muscle routines which takes about 1.5 hours when I do them together.  

Calories yesterday ended at just over 1400.  Today will be about 1300.  Ideally for me having between 1400 - 1500 on a heavy workout day and 1200 on a rest day gets the best results.  

I'd like to meet my goal by August 24th when I go to the US.  And by some miracle I'd like to gain no more than 5 lbs during that 5 week visit. When we come back I'll have 2 months to be at goal weight before going to Thailand for 3 months.


----------



## Ameriscot

NancyNGA said:


> I do *some* very heavy lifting, but only occasionally.  Not nearly enough.  I do get a lot of cardio type exercise, because when I do something outside, like mow with the push mower, I go fast.  It's just a habit.



It doesn't have to be very heavy lifting, just lots of repetitions and for it to be somewhat difficult.  Fast is okay!  When my plantar fasciitis is finally gone I'll do some power walking again which I love.


----------



## Ameriscot

Saturday check in:  lost 2.2 lbs since last Saturday.  

Now the challenge.  Nephew coming today for a week.  Ugandan daughter coming Tuesday for 6 days.  We are eating dinner out tonight before we pick up nephew at train.  However, we are going to a restaurant where the calories are on the menu and I can make good choices.  If I try to keep it to one pint of beer that's another 180 calories.  I've instructed my husband to say just one word when he sees me eating/drinking or about to consume something I'll regret later - 'bikini'.  I wore it in Thailand last winter and intend to wear it again and for it not to get too tight like last trip.


----------



## drifter

Saturday Weigh-in:

Weight   -  -      201.0
Destination-      185.0
Lost or Gained-   -0- 
Pounds To Go -   16.0
Avg Daily Calorie
Count  -  -  -  -  1281

Response: Slightly disappointed.


----------



## Ameriscot

You didn't gain, Drifter.  And that's always a good thing!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ameriscot, good to hear you lost over 2 lbs., kudos! :coolthumb:  Drifter, you're doing well, I agree that a standstill is much better than a gain.  I weighed in this morning and lost 2 pounds, so I'm happy about that.  Maybe the exercise I'm working back into my schedule is showing.  Aside from my walk yesterday, I did some exercise at the gym shown below.  Today I'm just going to be home cleaning and vacuuming in the garage.  The cat's been awfully interested lately to go behind some big pieces of plywood and other stuff that's leaning on one of the walls, I think there's some mice back there, have to check that out.  


Tredmill - 20 min. at 3.6mph
Exercise Bike - 30 min. (8 miles)
3X15 low rows (40 lbs.)
3X15 tricep pushdowns (20 lbs.)
3X15 lat pulldowns (40 lbs.)


----------



## drifter

Good morning, ladies. I am very glad I didn't gain. That's something because It seems I can watch a food show or see a food commercial and gain one pound. 
That didn't happen this week although I only peeked with one eye. And congratulation to you both on your weight loss, two pounds each. I suppose my disappointment came on because I had doubled my exercise. That is, i'm doing it twice a day instead of once as I did when I started. I thought that would be enough. Ameriscot your test may arise next when your family is visiting if you eat out more. You both have been serving as my examples and I am proud to be here in your good company. Congratulations Ameriscot. Congratulations Sea breeze. See you next Saturday if not before.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thank you very much Drifter, it's a pleasure to have you here with us, you also are an inspiration. :love_heart:  My husband always has some food shows on, he's not overweight at all and we both love good food.  Whether the show is about cupcakes, pork ribs, steaks, BBQ, diners, restaurants, etc....hard not to get the munchies and desire some of that temping stuff at home right then and there.  I always say to him, 'what are you, some kind of a foodie??', he replies 'yes, just like you', and we both laugh.

Have a great week ahead guys, think happy and healthy! nthego:


----------



## NancyNGA

You guys are all doing great!   Two pounds is the best you could hope for in one week.  Drifter, no gain is good!  Just don't get discouraged.  Start every day like it's a new day---one day at a time.   

Calories Friday: 1770

My weight is going crazy and I don't know what to shoot for now:  128.2, 128.4, 125.6, 125.4, 123.8 (this last one on both scales---digital and spring).  It's never swung that much in one day, or 5 days.  Last night I ate half a salty pizza, but still didn't go over total calories.  Had the other half for lunch just now.  I need a baseline figure, hopefully tomorrow morning. The goal is to end up around 120-121 in maintenance mode, not in dieting mode.  This is kind of embarrassing, like I'm obsessive about this.  I'm not really, honest.


----------



## drifter

I'm trying to do exactly that, Nancy. One day at a time.  Seems your scales and my scales have the St Vitas dance. I weighed six or seven times this morning. My scales weighs in half pound increments. This morning I weighed from 198.5 to 202.0 I finally got two weigh in together at 201.0.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks, SB.  You're doing very well.  Yes, Nancy and Drifter, I think our scales are often trying to drive us nuts!  Mine measures in .2 increments of a pound.  

Out all day yesterday - a few pints of beer, and some snacks.  Dinner was a chicken breast burger and chips. Up late chatting to nephew.


----------



## NancyNGA

Calories Saturday:  1560

Morning weight after pizza: 125.0.   I'm just going to assume that is what it is.  So I want to drop 4 lbs.  BUT, I'm really tired of these bouncing scales.  I'm going to do this by dropping calories instead.  That means drop 4 x 3500= 14,000 calories.  Assuming maintenance is 2000/day...

Calories Sunday:  1440  (deficit = -560)
Left to go:  -13440


----------



## SeaBreeze

Bouncing scales are tough to handle Nancy, mine can vary so much from morning to night.  Some experts recommend to put the scales away and only weigh in now and then, go by the fit of the clothing instead.  I only weight in on Saturdays anymore for this thread, sometimes I'm pleasantly surprised, and sometimes not so much.  

Made a quick stop at the gym today in the middle of my errands, did 40 minutes on the exercise bike for 10 miles.  Trying to eat healthy but I just bought my husband some ice cream from Baskin Robbins, and I know I'll do my share of sampling each flavor.


----------



## NancyNGA

SeaBreeze, I can't have ice cream in the house.  Even store brand plain old vanilla.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Calories (7/20): 1180
Deficit:  -880
Cumulative Deficit:  -1440  
Goal: -14000

I have a whole fridge full of low calorie stuff now.  The pizza is gone.  No excuses.


----------



## SeaBreeze

You're doing great Nancy!  I was good and limited myself to a tiny taste of the Jamoca Fudge Almond, and two spoons of the Pistaschio Almond.  I'd definitely be thinner if I lived alone, lol.  Hubby has no weight problems, so I'm just happy that I have the willpower not to just finish off the whole pint like I used to.


----------



## NancyNGA

It's true, living alone is easier when it comes to controlling the tempting food that enters the house.   OTOH, if I do get a whole pint of ice cream, there is no one around to see me eat the whole thing in one day... unless you count my cat.     She doesn't care.


----------



## Ameriscot

Doing well ladies! 

I was a pig yesterday. I had bought snacks for nephew but even DH who is not a junk food eater had some. Crisps, ice cream and beer. 

My intentions for today are no beer, no junk. Will be hard as we are going into the city to pick up daughter and we'll lunch in a pub. Cross your fingers for me. I will remind myself how nice it feels to fit into smaller jeans. Goal day is 5 weeks away.


----------



## drifter

I have not exercised any the last two days. The heat and humidity has me not breathing as I'd like to. We did get out of the house. Went by my son's place to check his mail and to see that all is well. Stopped by the library and dropped off some books and picked up three books on tape. We stopped by the grocery store and I sat in the car and waited on the misses to shop. My scales was reading good news today. I hope it continues to read encouraging results.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Good luck Ameriscot, got my fingers and toes crossed for you!  Of course having lunch in a pub and not having a brewski will be challenging, lol.  Drifter, that's so good that your scale is headed in the right direction...kudos!  I haven't been doing much, got some much needed cleaning done in the garage, still more to go though.  Removed a mouse nest, luckily no little ones in it anymore.


----------



## NancyNGA

Ameriscot, whatever happens, just jump on the wagon next day. Drifter, hope your weight holds out.  That's why I hate waiting a whole week to weigh in.  It's encouraging if it's a drop, but it's confidence shattering if it's a gain.  SeaBreeze, maybe you need to turn Loki loose in the garage.

I was doing well until about 7pm and wanted popcorn.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The popcorn wasn't so bad, but it had to have butter on it. 
Somehow if there's one high calorie thing in the house I can manage to find it and then want it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Calories (7/21): 1740 
 Deficit:  -260   
 Cumulative Deficit:  -1700  
 Goal: -14000  (remaining, 12300)


----------



## SeaBreeze

Nancy, he's the one that led me to the mouse activity, disappearing behind the plywood and other stuff we had leaning up against the wall...he's not a big mouser, I've only seen him once with a dead mouse nearby, and I'm not positive he killed him...he looked sooo innocent.   I'm like you Nancy, I can't eat popcorn without butter, and lots of it.  A little bit of fat is good for the brain.


----------



## NancyNGA

Calories (7/22): 1130 
 Deficit:  -870    
 Cumulative Deficit:  -2570  
 Remaining: 11400


----------



## SeaBreeze

Looks like you're doing good on calorie counts Nancy!  Only exercise I got today was my morning walk and mowing the back lawn.


----------



## NancyNGA

Push mower, or riding mower? :chores:


----------



## SeaBreeze

I have two gas push mowers, an old one for the weedy areas, and the newer one for the regular grass.  My yard is too small for a riding mower, just a lot in the suburbs.


----------



## NancyNGA

That's exercise.     

Goodnight.


----------



## Ameriscot

Sigh.  I'm not doing well at all.  Too much tempting stuff in the house that I bought for daughter and nephew.  And secretly so I could eat it too, I'm sure.  layful:

When these two are gone we're going to stepdaughter's house for a couple of days.  More temptations.  I can still wear my smallest pair of jeans but I've stretched them out now.  Maybe I need to wash them and stick them in the dryer and then make myself wear them which will remind me I've been a pig and to stop it now! :distrust:


----------



## Ameriscot

SB, a push mower is definitely exercise!


----------



## NancyNGA

Ameriscot said:


> Maybe I need to wash them and stick them in the dryer and then make myself wear them which will remind me I've been a pig and to stop it now! :distrust:



Worth a try.  That was my wake up call---when the clothes started getting tight.  You are so good at this, I know you will be successful in the end.      

Calories (7/23): 1140 
Deficit: -860 
Cumulative Deficit: -3430  
Remaining: 10570


----------



## Ameriscot

NancyNGA said:


> Worth a try.  That was my wake up call---when the clothes started getting tight.  You are so good at this, I know you will be successful in the end.
> 
> Calories (7/23): 1140
> Deficit: -860
> Cumulative Deficit: -3430
> Remaining: 10570



You're doing well, Nancy.

I just managed to get into my smallest jeans, but time in the dryer would fix that now!  Anyway, when guests are gone I'll get back on track.  Got 3 days with grandson though next week.


----------



## NancyNGA

Calories (7/24): 1170 
Deficit: -830 
Cumulative Deficit: *-4260  *
Remaining:   -9740 

SO, I can officially claim I lost at least a pound.  To heck with those nasty old scales!!!!  (Just kidding)
We'll see tomorrow.  But I don't care what they say.


----------



## Ameriscot

Nancy, you go girl!!


----------



## drifter

Weigh-in Day:

Weight    -     197.5 pounds
Weight Lost   -   3.0     "
Pounds To Go-  12.5   "
Avg. Daily Colores - 1286.

Response: Quite pleased with myself.
I think it is going to be difficult to 
maintain this calorie count. I think I 
will experiment with a slightly higher 
count.


----------



## NancyNGA

Way to go, drifter!
:thumbsup1:
My scales must have been afraid they were going to be abandoned, because they showed a 1 pound loss as well this morning.:shrug:

Morning weight: 124.0


----------



## Ameriscot

Well done, Drifter!!


----------



## drifter

Thanks Nancy. One pound is good. Congrats.

Thanks, Ameriscot. You'll be back on routine shortly.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Drifter, a 3 lb. loss...excellent! :thumbsup:  Nancy, good to hear you're down a pound, good job!   I'm up one pound today, no excuses.


----------



## drifter

Thanks, Sea. Life has its little ups and downs; up today, down tomorrow.


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks, SeaBreeze.   Getting boring, but at least now I remember it's possible to live without pizza and candy bars.  It's those TV commercials.  Need to go grocery shopping again.  Danger time.

Calories (7/25): 1220 
 Deficit: -780 
 Cumulative Deficit: -5040
 Remaining:   -8960


----------



## SeaBreeze

I know what you mean about those commercials, my husband watches some of those food shows and they're even worse, lol.  Don't go hungry when shopping, I have and always regret it. layful:


----------



## NancyNGA

SeaBreeze said:


> ...  Don't go hungry when shopping.... layful:



Good advice.  

Still plugging away.  Today was difficult because I ate too much too early in the day.  Had 12 peanuts and a cup of cabbage (separately)  for evening snack , just to stop stomach from growling. 

Calories (7/26): 1230 
 Deficit: -770 
 Cumulative Deficit: -5810
 Remaining:   -8190


----------



## Ameriscot

You're all doing well, everyone.

I keep asking myself WHY I always become a pig just because we have guests in the house?  I was so happy that I only had 5 lbs to go and my smallest jeans fit.  Sigh.  These guests were hard to cook for as our meals always have tons of veggies in them (curries/chilis) and they don't like many veggies.  So we had lasagna, mac and cheese, BBQ's meats of all kinds, then there was beer, ice cream.....

Well, guests are both gone.  Today I'm sticking to 1200 calories.  Been to the gym and will do both upper and lower body muscle work this afternoon.  Was planning to go to the gym again tomorrow but have to go into the city again.  We're taking uncle with dementia out for lunch with some of dh's other relatives.  We are going to restaurant that lists the calories on the menu.  I'm going to have a chicken breast burger with salad instead of chips - 420 calories.  

Weds we are spending the night at a hotel in Glasgow as we are catching an early bus to go visit grandson.  In-laws invited us to dinner at their house as they aren't too far away from our hotel.  Hopefully it won't be too fattening and they won't have dessert.  My intentions are not to have any alcohol (calories/kills willpower) until I'm on my flight to the US Aug 24th.


----------



## NancyNGA

Ameriscot said:


> You're all doing well, everyone.
> 
> ...  In-laws invited us to dinner at their house as they aren't too far away from our hotel.  Hopefully it won't be too fattening and they won't have dessert.



This is the most difficult situation of all I think---visiting someone's house when they are cooking for you.  You absolutely can't be picky about what you eat.  You have to try everything, and if you don't have seconds they might get offended.   And if you try to get by with small portions they will think you are being little miss fussy.  I usually just try to enjoy it, count it as a skipped day, and try not to go over maintenance at one meal.   Good luck Ameriscot.


----------



## Ameriscot

NancyNGA said:


> This is the most difficult situation of all I think---visiting someone's house when they are cooking for you.  You absolutely can't be picky about what you eat.  You have to try everything, and if you don't have seconds they might get offended.   And if you try to get by with small portions they will think you are being little miss fussy.  I usually just try to enjoy it, count it as a skipped day, and try not to go over maintenance at one meal.   Good luck Ameriscot.



Yes, we'll be at in-laws for dinner Wednesday, stepdaughter's family all day Thursday and Friday - but we'll probably have dinner at a restaurant one night.  At least I can turn down beer and wine without hurting any feelings. 

For a really huge challenge, I'll be spending a week at my son's house in Michigan in August and they have the worst eating habits.  All fatty, cheesy, sugary stuff, no fruit, few vegetables.  It's a lot easier when I get to brother's house and later sister's house as they eat healthy.  Then it'll be restaurants for 10 days when we travel with sister, so my choices.


----------



## NancyNGA

Ameriscot said:


> ...  All fatty, cheesy, sugary stuff, no fruit, few vegetables...



Sounds good to me right about now.  I'm getting tired of fruit and vegetables. 

Calories (7/27): 1210 
 Deficit: -790 
 Cumulative Deficit: -6600
 Remaining:   -7400


----------



## Ameriscot

NancyNGA said:


> Sounds good to me right about now.  I'm getting tired of fruit and vegetables.
> 
> Calories (7/27): 1210
> Deficit: -790
> Cumulative Deficit: -6600
> Remaining:   -7400



If you saw the size of my son, his, wife and oldest daughter you'd soon change your mind.


----------



## NancyNGA

Popcorn with butter was the culprit again on the 28th:

Calories (7/28): 1540 
Deficit: -460 
Cumulative Deficit: -7060
Remaining: -6940 

And pizza on the 29th:

Calories (7/29): 1600 
Deficit: -400 
Cumulative Deficit: -7460 
Remaining: -6540 

Not much danger of hitting a plateau eating like this.


----------



## drifter

I have given up butter and cream in coffee. I am doing some childish exercises on a small pedaling device, exercises which may not peel off any pounds but do keep me limber. It just takes a while to see results.


----------



## drifter

Saturday Weigh-In:

Weight 196.0
Weight Lost -5.0
Pounds to Go- 11.0 #
Avg. Daily Calorie Count- 1388


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ameriscot, you have had some challenges with visiting family and socializing, that always come with a price, but as Drifter said, you're are wonderful at getting back on track, you're very fit in body and mind.  We'll be thinking of you during your son's visit.   

Nancy, the butter and pizza are definitely no nos, but they are hard to eliminate completely all the time, you're still doing very well on the calorie consumption.   I was guilty myself this week of having more Baskin Robbins ice cream, but although I haven't been to the gym or doing any real exercise, I've been busy painting (much needed) the trim of the porch, and cleaning the siding, mowing the lawn, trimming a little bit on the trees, washing windows and all that other housework stuff that gets neglected during the year.  Luckily, when I weighed in this morning, I was down a pound to make up for last week, so I'm a happy camper.

Drifter, giving up the butter and creamer will make a big difference I'm sure.  I use the powdered creamer now, and I'm the type of person who has a little coffee with their cream  the only way I really like it.  Don't lessen the value of the pedaling device, it's good that you're using it.  As you say, it does help to keep the joints limber, and movement like that does burn calories, it's all good!   :applause2: BIG congratulations on your 5 pound weight loss, that is amazing, great job there!!


----------



## NancyNGA

Drifter, that's another 1.5 down this week, isn't it?  Good job.  You can't expect more than that once you past that initial week.  

SeaBreeze, sounds like a lot of useful activity.  Another pound down, so you're more than half way there!

Calories (7/30): 1350 
Deficit: -650 
Cumulative Deficit: -8110
Remaining: -5890 

Calories (7/31): 1590 
Deficit: -410 
Cumulative Deficit: -8520 
Remaining: -5480

Calories say I should have lost another pound.  Scale says,  "No, no, only 0.2---Gotcha!"  I don't care.  Probably due to less exercise.  We have been in a lack of rain period and there has been no lawn mowing, and I've skipped the evening walks because of working on the kitchen, so maintenance is probably lower.   And probably I missed counting something. Been waiting until the end of the day to tally up.  Not a good idea.

Morning weight: 123.8


----------



## SeaBreeze

Never put "only" behind any loss Nancy, all considered that's great because you're headed in the right direction!


----------



## drifter

Thanks, SeaBreeze, good going. You know what they say, a pound here and a pound there and pretty soon you're talking some serious weight loss. A pound is a pound and makes you know you're headed in the right direction.

Nancy, you're headed in the right direction. My scales don't weigh in tenths. It weighs in half pound increments. I had four days this week when my scale didn't move at all and the same last week. My nurse came out to check my vitals and get some blood and I was hoping she would weigh me on her scale, but she didn't. She knows I'm dieting and just asked me what i weighed. 

I must confess this week has been so long for me and I have checked time after time to see if anyone had posted at this location, expecting to see Ameriscot's post each morning and none appeared, that early this morning on my morning report I talked about maybe people in this group losing interest. I forgot about Her guest's. Oh well the people who read my stuff won't have an inkling anyway. But I am glad to see you two here this morning.


----------



## Ameriscot

Just came home and catching up here.  We were at 3 year old (step) grandson's house.  Prior to that had nephew and Ugandan daughter here.  Didn't do as badly food-wise as I did last week.  But did have wine with stepdaughter.  

Back to home workouts tomorrow and the gym on Monday.  I plan on going to the gym every weekday, although Friday we have a funeral so can't.


----------



## NancyNGA

I'm just going to ignore the last 2 days.  Started munching pretzel sticks and it was too tedious to count every one of them.  Don't think I went over though.
Back to the grindstone Monday (tomorrow), hopefully.


----------



## Lara

*The more you 
weigh
The harder you are
to kidnap
Stay safe…
EAT CAKE!
*:badgirl:*
*

​


----------



## drifter

No one could ever pick me up; they couldn't load me in the truck.


----------



## Ameriscot

Lara, you're a troublemaker!  layful:    

Gym this morning:
I cut the cardio short as I had lots of errands to run
30 mins spin bike
4 x 12 on 4 resistance machines

This afternoon:
Workout at home (upper):
11 routines with dumbbells - 3 x 12
push ups - 3 x 12
triceps dips - 3 x 12

Calories today:  under 1200.  Haven't dared go near the scale again.  But will do so tomorrow.  

More challenges this week.  We've been invited to friends' house for dinner Weds. night.  Then there will be the buffet after the funeral on Friday. Stepdaughter will be here Thursday night until Sunday as she wants to go to the funeral as well.  But I won't buy any junk.  

Tues & Thurs are not normal gym days but I'm going to do lots of cardio.  Then Weds. I'll do my usual workout.  Next week I'll go to the gym M-F.


----------



## drifter

Ameriscot, soon you'll be back on schedule and in a couple of days will be leading the pack because you're dedicated, used to knowing what you want and getting it. Don't stray too far.


----------



## Ameriscot

drifter said:


> Ameriscot, soon you'll be back on schedule and in a couple of days will be leading the pack because you're dedicated, used to knowing what you want and getting it. Don't stray too far.



Thanks, Drifter. Already strayed too far and paying for it now!!


----------



## Ameriscot

Got on the scale.  I actually lost a pound since last Wednesday even though we spent 3 days visiting and eating out.  No way to meet goal before trip but I will get closer to it.  And I will have to keep any gains on this trip to no more than a couple of pounds!  I've finally changed the ticker in my signature.  

Not a gym day but went anyway to get some extra cardio.

20 mins spin bike
10 mins rowing machine - HIIT (high intensity interval training)
30 mins elliptical/cross trainer - HIIT

This afternoon I'll do my lower body muscle work.  

I was going to keep calories under 1200 but on a heavy workout day I need more.  So will be under 1300.  
My menu today:
B:  porridge/dried fruit/almond milk
L:  hummous on 2 slices whole grain seeded toast, yogurt, grapes, peach 
D:  veggie curry & basmati rice with asparagus, salad
Tea w/soy milk, coffee w/almond milk, low cal tonic water, herbal teas
Cals:  1262


----------



## drifter

The last three days I was down a half pound each day. This morning I was down a whole pound. My daily Calorie count this week has been under 1200. I have been pedaling thirty minutes a day, rubber bands ten minutes a day. This almost seems a little too much weight. I don't want to go the other direction, I want to maintain control but stay on a I.5 or 2 pounds a week.
I don't have total control over 'What's for dinner or lunch' but I want raise calories to around 1325 to 1350 and see how that works.


----------



## Ameriscot

Well done Drifter, but those calories are very low.  Too low and you can lose muscle instead of fat.


----------



## drifter

I don't want to lose muscle but in order to lose one and a half to two pounds a week requires a low calorie count. These online counters don't vary much. About seventeen twenty-five will keep me where I'm at. What do you think?


----------



## Ameriscot

drifter said:


> I don't want to lose muscle but in order to lose one and a half to two pounds a week requires a low calorie count. These online counters don't vary much. About seventeen twenty-five will keep me where I'm at. What do you think?



1725 sounds awfully low for a grown man.  Are you sure about that number?  Which calculator did you use?

Try this one.  http://www.caloriecontrol.org/calculator/weight-maintenance-calculator-men

At 5'4" and moderate exercise I'd be allowed 1800 calories to maintain ideal weight.


----------



## Ameriscot

Menu today:  counting calories for breakfast and lunch but we are invited to friends' house for dinner.  I will not be drinking any wine.

Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike
10 mins rowing machine - HIIT (high intensity interval training)
10 mins elliptical - HIIT
4 x 12 on 4 resistance machines
3 x 12 rope/pulley for triceps

Workout at home (upper):
11 routines with dumbbells - 3 x 12
push ups - 3 x 12
triceps dips - 3 x 12


----------



## drifter

Okay I've resolved to raise my calorie consumption a bit. Starting this morning at breakfast I had two eggs, a small ham steak, one slice of butter-less toast, one cup of coffee with a smidgin of half and half and one helping of raspberry preserves.  The increase this morning is I added back the one half tablespoon of half and half and had a bit of sweet preserves, fifty calories. That adds up to 435 calories from Calorie King. I plan to add a small ribeye steak or a bone-in club my wife and I can share every two weeks. Down the road, say next week. I'm to the coping now, I think, where I don't want a lot of food. I may add in a couple of squares of dark chocolate now and then.

I have cut out chicken fried steak, fried chicken, pork chops except only occasionally, most eating out (the wife's idea), cheeses, popcorn, ice cream, all desert sweets. I deserve to lose weight.


----------



## Ameriscot

Well done, Drifter!  You don't need to totally cut out sweets, etc.  Just have them sparingly.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sounds like you're doing very well with your exercise and calories Ameriscot, must be difficult not to share in a glass of wine when socializing with friends, you have good willpower!

  Drifter, you're very wise for cutting out all those problem foods, especially the chicken fried steak and fried chicken.  For years now my husband and I have only eaten boneless/skinless chicken breasts, we buy them on sale and freeze some.  He marinates them for a few hours, then grills them in the oven, always come out tender.  You're really making the effort, and I'm happy to see what you're accomplishing...kudos!  

I'm still just taking care of home projects and not getting in much exercise except for my morning walks, trying to eat well and watch my portions.  Hope not to see the scale go up on Saturday, keeping a positive attitude.


----------



## Ameriscot

SB, well done on your eating.  I've quit drinking any alcohol before when I was trying to lose weight on a deadline. These friends were surprised I could do it, especially when the wife and I can drink a lot of wine (she more than me!).


----------



## NancyNGA

I'm on "break" until Friday.  Keep up the good work, folks.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks Nancy!

Didn't do terribly bad last night at friends' dinner. Did have two very small glasses of wine after dinner.  Dinner was not high cal and dessert was fresh berries with a tiny scoop of rum ice cream.

Housework will be my cardio today. Lower body muscle routines. Calories under 1300.


----------



## drifter

We had guests for dinner last night and I splurged. I weighed with my clothes on this morning so I guesstimated my weight and added a pound. I did exercise yesterday and again this morning. I should drop a half pound of weight watching the debates tonight. Maybe i can drop the other  half pound someway Friday before our weigh-in. There will be a prize for everyone who loses weight come Saturday. Yes a Banana nut Cake. Good Luck.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Frosting on that Drifter? layful:


----------



## Ameriscot

Oh yum!  Frosting please!


----------



## drifter

All right. With cheese frosting but only one sensible slice.


----------



## Ameriscot

drifter said:


> All right. With cheese frosting but only one sensible slice.



If I could be sensible when it comes to sugar I wouldn't need to diet!


----------



## drifter

Then I'll cut the cake and be the server.


----------



## Ameriscot

Weigh in day.  But I never weigh myself after I've been out and had alcohol (often accompanied by salty food), and the scale says I'm 2 lbs more than Tuesday which is not accurate.  Not changing my ticker either.  I'll weight again tomorrow or Monday.

Was at a funeral yesterday and at the hall afterwards there was a wee glass of whisky, and a couple of beers.  Sandwiches and cakes and donuts (although I resisted the chocolate donut).  Dinner out I had sausage and mash and peas and a beer.  Stepdaughter who was the driver because of car seat for son, wanted some wine when we got home, and I had a small glass with her.  Oink.

Should be normal calories today.  No workout as stepdaughter and son don't leave until tomorrow.


----------



## drifter

Ameriscot, you best know your situation; do what's best.


----------



## drifter

Weigh-Day-In Day:
Weight-     - 194
Wt Last Wk -196 
Wt Lost     - 2#
# to go     - 11
Avg. Daily Calories-1338
Less Energy this morning.


----------



## Ameriscot

Well done on the loss, Drifter!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ameriscot, it's hard not to indulge when so much is going on, but I know you'll right it when you can, you're very disciplined when it comes to health and exercise.  I agree that salty foods can bloat and add pounds to the scale just from water weight.

Drifter, I'm very proud of you, you are really making strides in your weight loss goal, congratulations!   I'm the same as last week, which is good enough for me, as I didn't gain.

Hope everyone has a good week ahead! nthego:


----------



## NancyNGA

You are doing great Drifter!   Congrats on 2 more pounds gone.  :goodjob:

I've learned how to not hate green tea.  Put it in a black cup.  Just the looks of it is half the problem.  It just ain't tea if it's green.  

I really did start again Friday, just wasn't too successful.  My routine has been changed and I have no control over it (long story) and couldn't (or didn't want to )adjust.  Did better today.   I'm docking myself 1000 calories for the last 2 days.  No sense in weighing in until some of this salt goes away.  Maybe Monday. 

Calories (8/8): 1400 
Deficit: -600 
Cumulative Deficit: = 8120
Remaining: -5880

Exercise:  mowing lawn, sweeping barn, walking.


----------



## Ameriscot

Guests leaving today so on my own as dh is keeping grandson entertained in the car while mummy drives.  He'll come back by train tomorrow. Will do my upper and lower body muscle workouts.  Calories won't be too high although they've left behind a small amount of cake (no icing) which will find it's way into to my mouth with coffee later.  

Two weeks today until I begin my trip.  Goal will obviously not be met by then.


----------



## drifter

I pigged out big time yesterday. I was at the trough all day rooting and grunting and slurping up that slop. I consumed five hundred ninety calories for breakfast. I had five hundred seventy-five at lunch. During the afternoon I had an apple for fifty-five calories and seven hundred and eighty for dinner making a total of 2000 calories for the day. That's what you call 'jumping off the wagon.' Then i couldn't  sleep I was so bloated. I'll be back on track today with about twelve hundred cals.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Lol, smart about the black cup Nancy, so much of the way we react to things are the visuals. :teapot:


----------



## Ameriscot

Nancy, I drink just about every kind of tea.  Green tea - I can take it or leave it but try to have a mug of it every day since it's supposed to be good for you.


----------



## Ameriscot

Got on the scale this morning.  :crushed:

Calories today:  all healthy, just under 1200 planned. 

Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike
5 mins rowing machine
10 mins elliptical - HIIT (high intensity interval training)
4 x 12 on 4 resistance machines
3 x 12 rope/pulley for triceps

Workout at home (upper):
11 routines with dumbbells - 3 x 12

Unless by some miracle the sun comes out tomorrow, I'll be back at the gym tomorrow just for cardio.  If it's sunny - on my bike.


----------



## NancyNGA

Forgot to get on the scale until after I got all dressed and had coffee, because I slept in the guest bedroom last night and it mixed me all up.  That's another story. 

Calories for Sunday:  1830.    Will try again tomorrow. 

Even though I've not met any goals, this challenge has kept reminding me to not eat too much, and that is a good thing.  I'd probably have gained 10 lbs this summer without it, the way things were going.


----------



## drifter

Correction, I have 9 pounds left to lose to reach my goal of 185#. This will not matter in the grand scheme of things but record keeping is record keeping and it should be accurate. Unless of course we were talking about chickens. Then I might want to keep my two extra hens or roosters. That all falls under the 'wisdom of the ages' in our Miscellany Section of our Constitution.


----------



## Ameriscot

Nancy, NOT gaining 10 pounds is a very good thing!  Drifter, you will reach your goal!

Was planning on an extra gym day today but felt motivated to start packing for the US.  Need to do my lower body muscle workout this afternoon.


----------



## Ameriscot

Scale is going down.   But, we've been invited again to our friends' house for dinner since a different set of relatives are visiting.  I'll stick to no wine whatsoever as the willpower disappears.  The big problem with going to their house for dinner is we always eat between 5-5:30 and they usually serve dinner about 7.30.  I am STARVING by then.  I'm going to eat a big salad about 6pm so that should help some.

Workout at gym:30 mins spin bike
5 mins rowing machine
10 mins elliptical - HIIT
4 x 12 on 4 resistance machines
3 x 12 rope/pulley for triceps


Workout at home (upper):
11 routines with dumbbells - 3 x 12


----------



## drifter

It is more difficult for you, Ameriscot because you go out more, are entertained more and you entertain, making it difficult to do your thing with food and drink. On the other hand I seldom go out but when I d it is to the Italian side of the family where wine is a custom and pasta is always served. The lady of the house is such a good cook, she is famous all over the University and among the large Italian population here. That's also the only place i drink a beer. I went over my planned calorie count this week, one day having 2000 calories. Yes, I will reach my goal and I hope in minimum time.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thursday we rode our bikes 66 miles so lack of exercise is never an issue!

Rested yesterday but too many calories - about 1500. Today I will stick to 1200 and will do both upper and lower body muscle workouts.

Weigh in: same as last Saturday but 2 lbs more than Weds!  So that's 10 lbs more than goal.  And I leave a week from Monday. My clothes need to be looser.


----------



## drifter

Weigh-In Day:
Lost this Wk.    -  .5 Pounds
Total lost         -7.5 Pounds 
To Go             - 8.5 Pounds
Avg Daily Cals - 1396
Somewhat disappointed. I assumed I had lost a pound and a half this past week. But better a loss than a gain.


----------



## Ameriscot

Drifter, any loss is good!


----------



## SeaBreeze

You're doing well Ameriscot, I know you'll do what's needed to make your clothes fit a bit looser before your trip to the US.  Drifter, I agree with AS, any loss is good, better than a standstill and much better than a gain.

  I'm up a pound again this week, haven't been working out at all for awhile, and just trying to control the eating part of it with limited desserts and smaller portions.  I'm doing the last ten pound thing, up and down.  Probably shouldn't ever post my updates here, too boring...until I'm willing and able to get to the gym more often and become stricter with meals.  Even with my ten pound goal, I won't be the ideal weight according to the BMI stats, etc...just a weight that I'd feel good about, and could fit in my other pants, etc. again.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks, SB.  I've been in the same 5 lb range - up down up down - for ages!  I've got a serious challenge once I get to the US. I'm spending the first week with my son's family so I'll have more time with my granddaughters.  But the family has the worst eating habits.  Rubbish.  Sugar.  Fat.  Cheese. And 3 of the 5 members of the family are obese or grossly obese. 

I am fit and my weight is well within the healthy range, but I'm not comfortable with it.


----------



## SeaBreeze

That'll be hard for you I know Ameriscot, you'll probably be tempted by some things they serve, and repulsed by others due to fat content and unhealthiness...but it's hard to refuse to eat along with others and not offend by not partaking.  I would definitely have small portions there.  Wish your son and family were more health conscious, but maybe they'll eat better when their older and wiser.


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> That'll be hard for you I know Ameriscot, you'll probably be tempted by some things they serve, and repulsed by others due to fat content and unhealthiness...but it's hard to refuse to eat along with others and not offend by not partaking.  I would definitely have small portions there.  Wish your son and family were more health conscious, but maybe they'll eat better when their older and wiser.



They're probably expecting me to pay for us to eat out all week, but that's not happening!  I'm planning on taking them to dinner twice.  And they really have their heads in the sand as far as health.  Granddaughter's doctor always tells them how bad it is for her to be so big.  She's 10 and has been obese since age 4 and getting bigger.  It's heartbreaking.  My sons were never fat as kids.


----------



## SeaBreeze

That's so sad when the children are obese, I'm shocked sometimes that the parents don't see it, or maybe they equate food with love.  I've watched TV shows where young toddlers were morbidly obese, along with their parents, and the parents didn't think there was a problem.  Such a strain on all the organs really, to be that way...especially the liver and heart.


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> That's so sad when the children are obese, I'm shocked sometimes that the parents don't see it, or maybe they equate food with love.  I've watched TV shows where young toddlers were morbidly obese, along with their parents, and the parents didn't think there was a problem.  Such a strain on all the organs really, to be that way...especially the liver and heart.



They've always been allowed to help themselves in the kitchen whenever they want and are always eating cookies.  She gets tested for diabetes frequently so I know they've been warned.  I don't think they have any idea just how serious it can be.  She's totally unfit and gets breathless easily. And she's such a sweet girl I hate to think of her getting bullied for her size or what will happen when she gets interested in boys and she gets rejected.  She's got lots of health and psychological issues in her future.


----------



## Ameriscot

Got on the scale this morning and it went down 2 lbs.  So yesterday's must have been a fluid blip.  Going to ride my bike into town for a few groceries - 20 miles roundtrip.  Plans are to go to the gym M-F and just do cardio on Tues and Thurs.  I never do upper body muscle work two days in a row.  

I somehow need to keep myself from gaining while we are in the US.  I always gain on a holiday.  One thing I can do is limit the beer which is tough in my beer drinking family.  No problem at son's house as they don't drink.  6 days at my brother's house means walking into town and sitting outside at one of the many brewpubs and trying the different IPA's.  Sigh.  Then our trip to New England and more visits to brewpubs with two beer drinkers. I can always ask for half pints.  I think I will leave out desserts except for maybe an ice cream cone or two.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I used to take Chitosan years back, still have a few in a bottle on my shelf.  It's a shellfish fiber capsule that you take a half hour before eating a fatty meal or dessert.  I would take it before eating barbecued ribs or cakes.  It absorbs some of the fat from the meal, and lets it exit your system instead of staying with you.  If you have shellfish allergies, you can't use it.  If it's not abused, it isn't harmful.  The label says to take 4 caps, and I always took two....using too much is harsh on your digestive system, it's pretty much ground down crab shells, etc.  The brand I have is MAX, don't even know if they still sell it.


----------



## Ameriscot

I'll check into it, SB.


----------



## Ameriscot

Scale was the same this morning as yesterday.  Good workouts today.  Gym, then upper body workouts at home, then a 15 mile very hilly bike ride in the afternoon.  Calories under 1200.


----------



## Ameriscot

Scale was down 1.8 lbs from yesterday.  I'm sure some of that is fluid loss, but sure at least a pound is fat.  I've updated my ticker. 

Did an extra gym day - just cardio since I did upper body yesterday.  Don't think I need to do all of my lower body workout today - just doing abs.
Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike
10 mins rowing machine
10 mins elliptical - HIIT (high intensity interval training - 2 mins regular speed, 30 seconds very fast)

Going to do the same bike ride I did yesterday - 15.5 miles with many 20% gradient hills.  

Calories will be 1220 but might add a wee bit more since I'm doing really serious exercise today.


----------



## Ameriscot

Scale down again.  0.4 lb.  No bike ride today.  3 days in a row was good enough!  Plus it's going to rain.

Calories today just over 1200.

Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike
10 mins rowing machine
10 mins elliptical - HIIT
4 x 12 on 4 resistance machines

Workout at home (upper):
11 routines with dumbbells - 3 x 12
push ups - 3 x 12
triceps dips - 3 x 12

Worrying about how I'll do next week with my son's family who seem to think a meal without cheese is useless.    Portion sizes.  No desserts.  No alcohol is not a problem as they don't drink.  My son knows I love Oreos so I hope he hasn't bought me any. 

My normal routine on flights is that I can have anything I want.  But I'm going to skip my usual packet of Maltesers or M & M's which I take on flights.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Kudos Ameriscot, seems like you're doing very well with losing your weight, I'm sure your clothes are already fitting more comfortably.  Certain junk foods, like Oreos, I easily take a pass on, but some quality pasteries from a bakery I can't say no to.   Hope you have a safe flight, I know you'll undo any visiting weight gain quickly once you're back home and into your routine again.  Wishing you a very pleasant visit with your son and family.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks SB.  I wouldn't normally do this extra amount of activity with such low calories, but it's only a week and it's working.  Clothes do fit better. 

This is a longer visit than normal - 5 weeks.  1 week with son, 1 with brother, 10 days travel then nearly two weeks at sister's.  I simply can't gain too much because when we come back I'll only have 2 months to get to goal weight.  I've got 2 bikinis for Thailand!


----------



## Ameriscot

Scale down a wee bit more.    Calories today will be 1250.  Really intense workout at the gym today, I was just pouring sweat.  No way could I keep this up without collapsing from exhaustion!  3 bike rides this week - 2 of them very hilly.  4 days at the gym so far - 1 more to go.  Muscle workouts.  

Now to remember all this hard work when I'm tempted to indulge on my visit to see family.  

Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike
10 mins rowing machine
10 mins elliptical - HIIT


----------



## Bobw235

I've been tracking my weightloss using the My Fitness Pal app since the beginning of the year.  Good success to the point where I'm now down 37 lbs. since 1/1/15 and don't want to lose more.  My exercise of choice is brisk walking and I've begun to throw in some moderate weight training using dumbbells, powerblocks and resistance bands.  Yesterday I did a 3 mile walk in just under 39 minutes and burned 422 calories.


----------



## Ameriscot

Bobw235 said:


> I've been tracking my weightloss using the My Fitness Pal app since the beginning of the year.  Good success to the point where I'm now down 37 lbs. since 1/1/15 and don't want to lose more.  My exercise of choice is brisk walking and I've begun to throw in some moderate weight training using dumbbells, powerblocks and resistance bands.  Yesterday I did a 3 mile walk in just under 39 minutes and burned 422 calories.



Well done, Bob!  Adding muscle work is a great idea!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Congratulations on your weight loss Bob, 37 pounds, that's excellent!  :coolthumb:  Brisk walking outdoors is my favorite way to exercise too!  My Omron pedometer from years ago broke, I have to get another one.  It really helps to track mileage, calories, etc...plus, if you go on hikes during vacations, you get some idea of how far you walked.


----------



## Ameriscot

Scale crept down another .4 lb.  Last gym workout today and it was another intense one.  Got home and immediately did my upper and lower body muscle routines.  Calories today will be just under 1300.  

My son says they are members of a rec centre and that I can go and workout so hoping to get at least one really good workout in the first week. Second week at brother's I'll try for at least one workout as brother has dumbbells and a treadmill.  Hubby and I like to walk into town a lot which is about 4 miles roundtrip.  

There is a gym in the hotel where we'll be staying in Newport for 6 nights, so I'll try to get in at least one workout although we're going to be very busy.  Then back at sister's house I join her when she goes to exercise classes for the over 50's.  I also have some dumbbells and ankle weights that I keep at her house.


----------



## Ameriscot

Saturday weigh in:  down 5.6 lb from last Saturday.  But I'm sure that two pounds of that which came off very quickly early in the week were just fluid. So that's at least 3 lbs of fat lost this week. 

Only 5 lbs to go but they won't be coming off soon.  Just hoping I can avoid putting on more than 3 lbs on this trip.  I'll still be posting here. I've updated my ticker but will remove it tomorrow from my signature.

Calories today:  just over 1200

No workout except serious housework.  Leaving for Glasgow in the morning to spend the night at hotel.


----------



## drifter

Ameriscot said:


> Saturday weigh in:  down 5.6 lb from last Saturday.  But I'm sure that two pounds of that which came off very quickly early in the week were just fluid. So that's at least 3 lbs of fat lost this week.
> 
> Only 5 lbs to go but they won't be coming off soon.  Just hoping I can avoid putting on more than 3 lbs on this trip.  I'll still be posting here. I've updated my ticker but will remove it tomorrow from my signature.
> 
> Calories today:  just over 1200
> 
> No workout except serious housework.  Leaving for Glasgow in the morning to spend the night at hotel.



Congrats on the weight loss. Have fun on the trip.


----------



## drifter

Saturday-In Day:
Weight (lbs)       - 192.5
Lost This Week   -    1.0
Total Lost           -    8.5
Lbs. To Go         -    7.5
Avg. Daily Calorie Count - 1368
Comment: I have struggled this week. Been up and down like a yoyo.


----------



## Ameriscot

drifter said:


> Congrats on the weight loss. Have fun on the trip.



Thanks, Drifter!


----------



## Ameriscot

drifter said:


> Saturday-In Day:
> Weight (lbs)       - 192.5
> Lost This Week   -    1.0
> Total Lost           -    8.5
> Lbs. To Go         -    7.5
> Avg. Daily Calorie Count - 1368
> Comment: I have struggled this week. Been up and down like a yoyo.



Well done on the loss!  I understand about going up and down like a yoyo!!


----------



## drifter

Weigh-In Day:
Weight - 191.0 lb.
lost This Wk- 1.5 lb.
Pounds Lost- 10.0 lb.
Lbs. To Goal-  6.0 lbs.
Avg. Daily Calories-1303
Comment: I feel like the Lone Ranger today, 
with no mask, badge, or gun, and my horse 
has run off. Or a man outstanding in his field,
after a hard rain.


----------



## Ameriscot

I haven't been great with food and drink but not as bad as I could be. Did serious gym workout yesterday and did gets lots of exercise going up stairs to go on waterpark rides.


----------



## drifter

Ah, there you are. I didn't dream of seeing you again so soon with vacation in the air, being chaperoned by family, and your time not your own. Yet here you are, no doubt fit as a fiddle.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Drifter, congrats on your 1 1/2 lb. loss this week, you're really doing great!   Ameriscot, it's so nice that you're having fun and active at the waterparks, etc., that will help a lot during a vacation like yours, sounds like you're handling any extra eating very well, kudos!  I've been holding steady, doing a lot of chores, but no real exercise except for daily walks.  Still want to buy a pedometer, since my Omron broke, encouraging to see miles in black and white.

I'm proud of you guys, and very impressed!   Have a happy and healthy week ahead!


----------



## Ameriscot

I have had pizza, and a yummy 5 Guys burger. Thought I wouldn't be drinking beer as they aren't drinkers, but I have. Much easier to be good next week at healthy eating brother's house. But then it will be trying new craft beers at the brewpub.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Good balance there Ameriscot, to have a visit with your healthy eating brother next.   Never had a 5 Guys burger, but it sound interesting, what was unique about it?


----------



## Denise1952

Maybe I'll start showing what I eat here, I haven't before as I didn't have my wifi on a regular basis.  Plus I wasn't serious about "working" at losing until I went on that 3 week campout

I think you guys just list it out here so I'll do todays:

Coffee, stevia, powdered creamer (yuck but it's all I can afford right now)
2 thick cut bacon, 2 large eggs, 1 slice 15 grain toast w/butter, pears, 2 halves (canned, but drained and rinsed at least)

Usually 3 bottles of 16 oz water, first one first thing when I wake up, well half or 8 oz.

I will log the rest tonight as I'm not sure what it will be yet

Glad to see folks keeping this thread going Denise


----------



## drifter

Hello there, Ms Denise. Glad to see you again. I tend to list only my calories consumed because it keeps me motivated. I'm hoping to be weighing in the one eighties before too long. I eat whatever is presented to me because I don't cook and either skip the evening meal or have a fruit. Cheers.


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> Good balance there Ameriscot, to have a visit with your healthy eating brother next.   Never had a 5 Guys burger, but it sound interesting, what was unique about it?



Really good burger! Juicy. Good fries and free unshelled peanuts.

After that is skinny sisters as our trip to New England etc.


----------



## Ameriscot

Doing well Denise. I don't have access to a scale but will on Sept. 8.


----------



## Ameriscot

Yesterday:
Rice Krispies and toast
Steak, sweet potato fries, grilled asparagus, 2 rum cocktails
Evening:  2 beers

Today:
Oatmeal and raisins
Bagel and low fat cream cheese
1/2 chicken breast sandwich and a salad. 1 beer
Dinner will be out
Tons of walking today


----------



## drifter

I'm yo-yoing again and up a half pound this morning and only 1365 calories yesterday and an average calorie intake the past six days of only 1224. Something seems wrong in Denmark but I can't put my finger on it. I'm hoping I yo-yo down by Saturday's weigh-in. I started dieting one year ago this month. Can't let up now with a new goal almost in sight.


----------



## Ameriscot

Not doing well. Too much beer and bagels. Not bad with sweets though.


----------



## drifter

Weigh-in Day:
Wt. 191.0 lb.
Lost this wk. -0-
Total daily Calorie Count: 1309
Lbs. to goal   - 6.0
Comment: Holding my own, weightless.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ameriscot, I think that maybe the carbs in beer and bagels are worse than sweets for gaining weight, but likely much better for your health overall than sweets, I know you'll balance things out when you're on a regular routine again.  You're very well toned, and I think all your exercise, especially using weights, has increased your metabolism.  Happy to hear you're enjoying your visits to family in the US, glad you're finding time to post a bit.  

Drifter, I didn't gain or lose this week so I'm with you.  I did have some pistachio ice cream and smothered chili rellenos this week, so I'm pleased not to see the scale go up anyway.

Have a good week ahead guys! nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks SB. I will do a 'no beer' day Monday when we go to sister's. She keeps beer in the house for us but I don't really like that kind any more. Tuesday we travel to Gettysburg so a long day.

At my brother's house there is a case of my favourite beer and great brewpubs we can walk or cycle to and sit outdoors. Too tempting. 

Also can't get bagels where I live. I'd have to travel info the city.


----------



## Denise1952

It's horribly hard when you are off your routine, visiting, vacationing.  Seabreeze is right imo I'm in a place where I can be on my usual, weight-losing, muscle building routine, but when I get away from that environment, I start feeling the difference from foods, and not so many walks a week denise


----------



## Ameriscot

Denise, it's tough when temptation is everywhere! And willpower is difficult to find. The decadence of sitting outdoors on the sidewalk section of a brewpub which has 80 choices of beer and having lunch is hard to say no to. Iced tea just isn't the same.

I've been surprisingly good about sugar but did have one bowl of ice cream.  We will be with sister starting tomorrow and she doesn't drink or have a sweet tooth and never overeats. Good influence.  My brother in Newport loves craft beers and they have great pubs there. We'll be there 6 nights.


----------



## Denise1952

Yes, a micro-brew, yum, as well as the other temptations.  For me it takes a lot to "permanently" add more weight (store fat).  The calcs. say 3500 calories extra a week to gain 1 lb.  so I don't think much about the fluctuation of the scale.  Water, a meal not fully digested, or clothing  And as you well know, the measuring tape is a much better gage to go by.

Last night I burnt a pot-pie I was eating as I was too lazy to cook.  I burned it, went down and grabbed a gut-bomb at McDonalds, yetch!  It tasted good, but hit my stomach like the name, gut-bomb, lol 

I'm finding I can eat what I like, or love, but in balanced portions.  Even exercise/activity isn't healthy if I'm not fueling up with the "building" foods, not the tearing-down foods.  I am lucky to be in an area that has some wonderful produce, and more and more organic showing up at the markets, and the Saturday Markets  I'm finally hooked on water, and drink at least 6 of the 8 oz.  I still have my 1 to 2 cups of coffee, and I am also fortunate not to have any food allergies, or health conditions that cause me to retain weight.  

hugs, and keep enjoying your trip, you know how to take any off you do gain denise


----------



## drifter

I took a holiday, a time out from counting calories over the Labor Day weekend. I'm up a couple of pounds. Even so, it was kind of liberating.


----------



## Denise1952

It takes 3500 calories to gain 1 lb of stored fat, or muscle, this is what I believe (read it, believe it).  That weight could be water, or other, and unless you ate 7000 extra calories, you should see the scale come down to your weight before the weekend ( I mean 7000 over your normal intake of cals).  I weigh in the a.m. naked before I even drink my first glass of water.  That's the most accurate I believe  So get naked, LOL!!


----------



## drifter

Weigh-in Day:
Wt. 191.5 lb.
Gained this wk. - 1/2 lb.
Total daily Calorie Count: 1274
Lbs. to goal - 6.5
Comment: I've been bouncing back and forth for two weeks, gaining and losing the same half pound. I had 285 calories for dinner, only 1020 calories all day yesterday. I drank two bottles of water last night and went to bed hungry. Look at my average daily calorie count. I'm eating like a frigging ant. What gives for pete's sake?


----------



## Denise1952

Hi Drifter

I think you've bought the same lie I did in the past, less calories, less weight.  Many folks won't agree with me but I will take the chance of them telling me I'm full of c__p  First, it's about your BMR, basic metabolic rate.  That is, for example, the amount you need to keep you alive if you are totally sedentary (or in a coma).

Tell me your physical activity, then we can look at that, how many calories you are burning per day, or average.  

The main thing is to look at food as fuel for your muscles, which is the ultimate fat-burner.  Also remember the scales are not separating out water-weight gain, muscle or fat.  Even time-of-day can change the scales.  If you are willing, give me your weight, height, age, and I will calculate what amount of calories you may need to lose weight.  I use this calculator for amounts.  Sorry drifter, I have "male" selected for mine.  I have to fix that, bbs


----------



## NancyNGA

Drifter, do you still only weigh in once a week?  If so, maybe Thursday or Friday you ate an unusually large amount of salt?   Meals at restaurants seem to have a lot of salt.  Tomato sauce is really bad.     You are still doing really well.


----------



## Denise1952

Here's the calc. that is best for me Drifter, I hope I'm not confusing you.  http://www.fat2fittools.com/tools/bmr/


----------



## drifter

Here's what it said.

Custom BMR Calculation
Entered information: 82 year old male, 68 inches tall, weighing 191 pounds.


From the information that you entered, you'd like to weigh 185 lbs.


Harris-Benedict Formula
There are a few different methods to calculating yourbasal metabolic rate (BMR). One of the most popular, developed in the early 1900's is called the Harris-Benedict formula. Based on this formula, your current BMR is 1566 calories.


Katch-McArdle Forumla
The numbers above are fairly accurate, however they don't take into account your lean body mass. A more accurate formula that does take your lean body mass into account is the Katch-McArdle formula. Since many of us have scales that will tell us our current body fat, this formula may yield more accurate results. Based on the information you provided, body fat percentage of ?%, you have a lean body mass of 191 lbs., and your BMR is 2245 calories.


How Many Calories Should I Eat?
Based on your goal weight, the following chart was generated. The chart shows the number of calories that you should eat on a daily basis to reach your goal weight. At Fat 2 Fit Tools we advocate eating like the thin, healthy person that you want to become. The calorie levels you see in the chart are not extreme, but they do create that all important caloric deficit that is required to get you to your goal weight in a safe manner. Once you reach your goal weight, you will continue eating the same number of calories for the rest of your life to maintain that weight. You'll never be on a diet again.


Based on how much activity you do on an average day, the calories in the right column will be the number of calories that you will be able to eat at your goal weight. If you start eating those calories right now (eating like the thinner you), you will eventually become that thinner person. As you get closer to your goal weight, your weight loss will start to slow down. It is OK to eat a few hundred calories less per day (200-300) to speed up your weight loss at this point.


Activity Level    Daily Calories
Sedentary (little or no exercise, desk job)    1835
Lightly Active (light exercise/sports 1-3 days/wk)    2102
Moderately Active (moderate exercise/sports 3-5 days/wk)    2370
Very Active (hard exercise/sports 6-7 days/wk)    2638
Extremely Active (hard daily exercise/sports & physical job or 2X day training, i.e marathon, contest etc.)    2905
If you have any questions on what you've read here, please contact us.


Check it out and then give me your opinion... I'm sedentary, little activity, little to no exercise. I should weigh about 158 to 160 or somewhere in that range but I'm trying to lose weight in small increments. I've lost 35 pounds the past year.. Now i want to lose six or seven more pounds, have a couple of beers then re-evaluate. maybe lose another eight or ten pounds. What do you think?


----------



## fureverywhere

According to the above I'm very active. Meaning I have trouble finding time to sit down in the course of the day. Up to ten miles of walking at work then another 3 or 4 walking the pups at night. Oh and I never liked beer.


----------



## drifter

Nancy, I weigh ever friggin morning. It was just reported on the news the other day, peope who weigh every day lose more weight than those who weigh only say, once a week. Every day weighers are more motivated, according to this study. How are you doing? Have you lost all the weight you wanted? Based on what I have seen of you, you already looked like a skinny mini. I suppose it is fair to say I am down two sizes in my britches and even now I need a good belt to keep my jeans up properly. I don't drink beer either. That was just an expression I'm going to take a break when I reach that point. I would however drink a vodka or a gin tonic just to be sociable.


----------



## Denise1952

drifter said:


> Here's what it said.
> 
> Custom BMR Calculation
> Entered information: 82 year old male, 68 inches tall, weighing 191 pounds.
> 
> 
> From the information that you entered, you'd like to weigh 185 lbs.
> 
> 
> Harris-Benedict Formula
> There are a few different methods to calculating yourbasal metabolic rate (BMR). One of the most popular, developed in the early 1900's is called the Harris-Benedict formula. Based on this formula, your current BMR is 1566 calories.
> 
> 
> Katch-McArdle Forumla
> The numbers above are fairly accurate, however they don't take into account your lean body mass. A more accurate formula that does take your lean body mass into account is the Katch-McArdle formula. Since many of us have scales that will tell us our current body fat, this formula may yield more accurate results. Based on the information you provided, body fat percentage of ?%, you have a lean body mass of 191 lbs., and your BMR is 2245 calories.
> 
> 
> How Many Calories Should I Eat?
> Based on your goal weight, the following chart was generated. The chart shows the number of calories that you should eat on a daily basis to reach your goal weight. At Fat 2 Fit Tools we advocate eating like the thin, healthy person that you want to become. The calorie levels you see in the chart are not extreme, but they do create that all important caloric deficit that is required to get you to your goal weight in a safe manner. Once you reach your goal weight, you will continue eating the same number of calories for the rest of your life to maintain that weight. You'll never be on a diet again.
> 
> 
> Based on how much activity you do on an average day, the calories in the right column will be the number of calories that you will be able to eat at your goal weight. If you start eating those calories right now (eating like the thinner you), you will eventually become that thinner person. As you get closer to your goal weight, your weight loss will start to slow down. It is OK to eat a few hundred calories less per day (200-300) to speed up your weight loss at this point.
> 
> 
> Activity Level    Daily Calories
> Sedentary (little or no exercise, desk job)    1835
> Lightly Active (light exercise/sports 1-3 days/wk)    2102
> Moderately Active (moderate exercise/sports 3-5 days/wk)    2370
> Very Active (hard exercise/sports 6-7 days/wk)    2638
> Extremely Active (hard daily exercise/sports & physical job or 2X day training, i.e marathon, contest etc.)    2905
> If you have any questions on what you've read here, please contact us.
> 
> 
> Check it out and then give me your opinion... I'm sedentary, little activity, little to no exercise. I should weigh about 158 to 160 or somewhere in that range but I'm trying to lose weight in small increments. I've lost 35 pounds the past year.. Now i want to lose six or seven more pounds, have a couple of beers then re-evaluate. maybe lose another eight or ten pounds. What do you think?



Ok Drifter,

If you are sedentary you are not building muscle so I am thinking less calories of course, but for your height, weight age, is your BMR 1835, if I'm reading that right?  If so, that BMR is correct for intake of calories.  Basic Metabolic Rate is the amount they would give you in an IV, or if you were bed ridden to keep you alive.  This is my understanding of the whole "weight/loss" or gain concept.  I may or may not be right, but it has worked for me to eat my BMR plus add on food if I've burned off a lot of calories.  The idea is to hit those fat-stores, not burn up lean muscle mass, which is usually what happens when folks don't eat enough, like anorexia is an extreme example.

Usually a person with anorexia has none or little muscle, just skin and bone.  Also the folks in poor countries with too little to eat, and nourish their bodies. Just my take, again, on the information I have studied since 2009.  I'm no expert, I just read, and try things out.  It's taken me since 2009 to finally find what really works in burning fat, and gaining muscle (tone) which was my goal.  Denise


----------



## Denise1952

NancyNGA said:


> Drifter, do you still only weigh in once a week?  If so, maybe Thursday or Friday you ate an unusually large amount of salt?   Meals at restaurants seem to have a lot of salt.  Tomato sauce is really bad.     You are still doing really well.



Right Nancy, and doesn't the salt make us retain water?


----------



## drifter

I went off the reservation again and had biscuits and gravy and fried bacon, and coffee with half and half. I even saved back one biscuit for homemade wild plum jelly.


----------



## Denise1952

drifter said:


> I went off the reservation again and had biscuits and gravy and fried bacon, and coffee with half and half. I even saved back one biscuit for homemade wild plum jelly.



That sounds good Drifter, I ate "fast-food" twice this week, lol  I think I mentioned I eat regular, balanced meals most of the time, but I don't deny myself goodies.  I'm just not "addicted" like I used to be  Have a great day!! denise


----------



## Ameriscot

One word to describe how I've been doing since visiting the US -  OINK.


----------



## Denise1952

LOL, I know that one A  Somewhere I posted how many times I ate at fast-food this last week or so


----------



## Ameriscot

Denise, it wasn't even fast food for us except sometimes on the road to our next destination.  It was craft beers.  Didn't have many sweets which is a big deal for me.  We had soooo many great meals!  I had lobster twice.  Steak, Mexican, chicken salads, fries/chips, even had a really good meatloaf at an Irish pub.  Oh, and did I mention beer?  IPAs, lagers, porters, brown beers, other ales.


----------



## Denise1952

Oh well, when we know what it takes to burn it off, no worries  The "menu" sounds wonderful, and I would have enjoyed myself as well  No guilt, or is that, screw guilt, LOL!


----------



## drifter

Weigh-In Day:

No Gain, no loss.
Pounds to Goal - 7
Average Daily Calories - 1250
Comment: I thought I had come upon a bump in the road. 
                Looks like I may have hit a brick wall.


----------



## drifter

Good to hear from you Amerscot. It sounds like you are having fun and are not starving. This country has a lot to offer in case you've forgotten, so enjoy.


----------



## AZ Jim

You guys have me so in the spirit that I have cut down the amount of ice in my cocktails as my effort to lose weight.


----------



## drifter

Well, who knows what'll work Jim. I'll try to cut the ice cubes in my vodka tonic and see how that goes.


----------



## Denise1952

LOL, omg Jim


----------



## drifter

I'm still a little heavy but I have dropped from a size 44 to a 42 to a 40 and, and, I just crawled into a pair of size 38 wrangler jeans. I haven't had on a pair of 38 jeans in, well I can't remember how many years, maybe since we came home from Viet Nam or I bought that Chevrolet Nova. Anyway I'm typing with one hand and patting myself on the back with the other.


----------



## Ameriscot

Well done Drifter! Jim, you're tough!  I couldn't give up ice in a G & T!

I behaved yesterday.  Ate healthy only all day and no beer.


----------



## drifter

I am dieting and thinking about it.  


Only Irish coffee provides in a single glass all four essential food groups: alcohol, caffeine, sugar, and fat.


You can find your way across country using burger joints the way a navigator uses stars.


In Mexico we have a word for sushi: bait.


If you want to look young and thin, hang around old fat people.


The trouble with eating Italian food is that five or six days later you’re hungry again.


I don’t eat salmon because I identify too much with spawning, thrashing around, and death.

No diet will remove all the fat from your body because the brain is entirely fat. Without a brain you might look good, but all you could do is run for public office.








                        The following were responsible for 
                        these comments:


                        Alex Levine, Charles Krult, Jose Simon,
                        Jim Easton, Covert Bailey, George
                        Miller, Michael Fieldman, and Drifter.


----------



## Denise1952

LOL! Hilarious Drifter!!


----------



## drifter

nwlady said:


> LOL! Hilarious Drifter!!


It can't all be sad sack and tears, this dieting.


----------



## drifter

Weigh- In Day:
Weight Gain or Loss - Minus 2.5 lb.
Total Weight Lost - -  11.5 lb.
Weight To Goal -    -    4.5 lb.
Avg. Daily Calorie Count - 1394
Comment: I think I can see the light at the end of 
the tunnel, still shedding each pound is hard to do.


----------



## NancyNGA

Good job, drifter!


----------



## drifter

Thanks, Nancy.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ameriscot, it sounds like you're enjoying your visit and sure you'll get things under control when your back home. :cheers:  Nwlady, nice to see you here and taking good care of yourself!  Drifter, shedding each pound is very hard to do for sure, congratulations on doing so well, you deserve to see that light at the end of the tunnel. :love_heart: 

I've been hold steady, I think I lost a couple of pounds while out camping and hiking around everyday, usually around 3+ miles.  Of course had some ice cream from Baskin Robbins this week, but tried to limit my intake a bit.  BTW, I finally fit into the new pair of jeans I bought a couple of years ago, it's the same size as my old ones I've been wearing, but I couldn't button them at all, then when I could they pinched so bad my muffin top had a muffin top.   This morning success, now to see if they still fit me next week. 

Wishing you all a healthy week ahead! nthego:


----------



## drifter

Thanks Seabreeze, welcome back. It's rather pleasing to fit where before you couldn't. Congratulations.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks Drifter. :sentimental:


----------



## drifter

I discovered a cup sitting in front of me today with ice cream and homemade hot fudge topping on it. I started to protest but a little voice in my head said, 'shut up and eat it.' I was sure it was one of those hallucinations dieters and diabetes patients get from time to time so I just ignored the small voice and ate it. It was no hallucination. It was some of that good.


----------



## Ken N Tx

I saw this yesterday..
.


----------



## drifter

Sometime that's the way it works.


----------



## NancyNGA

drifter said:


> Sometime that's the way it works.



Amen!


----------



## Ameriscot

Well, I've waddled back home today. layful: Had a helluva good time putting the weight on - great food, good beers!  Clothes are much snugger than when I left 5 weeks ago.  Time to behave.  2 months to next trip and I don't intend for any of my clothes to be tight.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Bet it's great to be back home Ameriscot, so happy you had such a good time, good food and good beer, life doesn't get much better than that!   I think with some discipline and bike rides, you'll be back to your old self in no time. :love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks SB.  I'll be back at the gym 5 days a week when possible, and when weather cooperates I'll be riding my beloved bike.  It's the calories that will make the big difference though.  No alcohol at home. Counting calories. 

Today will be 1200 calories.  Although we woke up at 10:30 this morning even though we went to bed at a normal time.  I'll start back with my home muscle workout today or tomorrow.  Need to go grocery shopping today.


----------



## drifter

Weigh-In Day:
Gained one (1) lb.
Total weight lost - 10.5 lb.
To Goal - 4 lb.
Average Daily Calories - 1329
Comment: I've been up and down all week; today I'm up.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ameriscot, I haven't been to the gym for a looong time, since I left for my camping trip.  Now the new puppy is keeping me busy, up early and training him to be a good boy.  Told my hubby that my leg muscles are sore (good sore), just as if I was working out at the gym, with the non-stop stooping, squatting, kneeling, etc. I've been doing with the dog.  Getting down on the floor is so easy, getting up...not so much.  

Drifter, you're doing so well, we all go up and down, glad you're taking it in stride.  I'm holding steady, still 2 pounds to my goal.

Have a great week ahead everyone! nthego:


----------



## drifter

Thank you SB. Good luck on the two pounds.


----------



## Ameriscot

Having trouble recovering from jet lag this time.  So, didn't make it to the gym this morning.  Had dinner at our friends' house last night.  Food wasn't high cal but the 3 or 4 small glasses of wine were.  

Calories today:  just under 1200

Finally did a muscle workout for both upper and lower body but did 2 sets of each instead of 3.  Gym tomorrow definitely!


----------



## Ameriscot

Hiya.  Hope you all are doing well and getting fitter.

I'm feeling sore from my muscle work yesterday, but it's a good sore.  

Finally made it to the gym today.  
30 mins spin bike
5 mins rowing machine
5 mins elliptical
5 mins treadmill (finally able to do it without my heel complaining.  Rarely have any heel pain from plantar fasciitis now.)
2 x 12 on 4 resistance machines (taking it easy so I don't get too sore from overdoing too fast)

Calories today will be just over 1200.  

Tomorrow our Ugandan daughter and her friend will be coming to visit until Saturday.  I'm going to be a bad hostess and not bake any cookies that I will be tempted by.  I'll get the usual white chocolate magnums (ice cream bars) for daughter though, but won't eat any.  

I am avoiding the scale until at least November.  There's no point as I know I lost some muscle while I was on our trip, so it won't reflect the true gain/loss.


----------



## fureverywhere

The last week or so I have been pushing and pushing just to see what I can do. It is amazing, at 53 I've got more in me than at 25. I use a FitBit Flex to track my steps. I've had it for about two years. One thing interesting is the friends chart. You can ask others to compete with you. I have maybe three hundred folks on that list, last night I was around fourteen. That is a bat crazy push but I feel proud. You also get virtual badges for certain accomplishments. One of them is 30,000 steps in one day. Only got it once before. Last night I got 30,000 and then some...really you hear the Rocky music playing!!!


----------



## Debby

Congrats on excelling!  Sounds like you're turning into a dynamo of energy!

If only we'd known when we were younger how good it feels to be fit, when we were younger!  I'm like you, fitter at 60 then I was when young.  Wrong priorities (but it was fun, gotta admit that ).

Ameriscot, do you mind if I ask if you use free weights or do you have a home gym set up?  Just curious.


----------



## Ameriscot

Debby and Fur, I am also more fit than when I was younger.  Wish I'd known!

I do resistance machines at the gym but at home I have sets of dumbbells and ankle weights.


----------



## chic

Good job Ameriscot. As the weather cools down and I take to wearing sweaters and jackets more it's a bit more difficult for me to motivate myself. I worked out with weights for 90 min yesterday focusing on my guns ( biceps ). I don't feel like myself unless my upper arm are really firm. I need to firm up my abs as well but that's another story. Still I will keep on keeping on. My diet's been very good, baked chicken and sweet potato, broccoli, stuffed mushroom, spinach and salad. :love_heart:


----------



## Pookie

We have a BowFlex and I also ride a single-speed bike around these hills. This was a joke I wrote about fitness:

Day one: Bowflex for fifteen minutes; fell off it. Dragged myself to the refrigerator and ate a pint of ice cream to cool off.

Day two: Tried Bowflex again. Too sore to move. Gave up and sat down with cookies and milk and a movie.

Day three: Tried jogging with dog. Passed out in intersection. Cops and EMS came. Helped me back home. Sat down on couch with pizza and posted on a neo-Nazi forum.

Day four: Tried brisk walking. Dog outran me. Couldn't keep up; took nap in neighbor's mulch bed before going home.

Day five: Nap in mulch bed made my back hurt. Stayed in bed until forced to feed husband. Passed out face-first onto hot burner on stove.

Day six: In burn unit of hospital. Might be months before I get home, but it's all good; I'm bedridden. Allowed naps.


LOL!!

The truth is, I ride my bike, work out on the Bowflex and still get grumpy because stuff hurts.

Know why stuff hurts? Because I don't let pain get too much in the way to being fit. I'm 5'11 and I weigh 150 pounds. I have had very serious injuries but the pain tells me I'm still alive.

I can move pretty well. But I'll admit, when that breakthrough pain hits from injuries...I head to the bathtub and Epsom salts! Aaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh...so nice!

And the VA are generous with anti-inflammatory and pain meds. 

I hate pills. But I'll tell y'all, the bathtub is great for pain!

I do jog (when I can) and I love riding my bike because my dog is there with me and it's fun! I also walk quickly, and I'm so happy just to maintain my weight and not gain.

I seem to have a little problem with stuff on me sagging. I must have missed paying the gravity bill.


----------



## chic

Pookie do you do your stretches before workouts? It helps. If you have persistent pain try yoga as a form of exercise instead of Bowflex. ( I know you were kidding in your previous post). As long as your blood is flowing and your muscles are stretching it *will* do you some good. And perhaps you could throw in a little cardio. nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot

chic said:


> Pookie do you do your stretches before workouts? It helps. If you have persistent pain try yoga as a form of exercise instead of Bowflex. ( I know you were kidding in your previous post). As long as your blood is flowing and your muscles are stretching it *will* do you some good. And perhaps you could throw in a little cardio. nthego:



Just need to be sure to do very gentle stretching and a warm up.  And definitely do a good stretch afterwards.


----------



## Ameriscot

Guests came yesterday and I was good!  I watched them all eat the chicken with bacon, mashed potatoes and gravy etc while I had my carefully weighed veggie curry.  Daughter's friend brought a gift of yummy looking chocolates, and poor lady apologized for it!  Maybe I'll share with everyone and just have one.

Going on a bike ride with everyone today so didn't go to the gym.  If we stop in the cafe for lunch I'll just get a bowl of soup.


----------



## Pookie

chic said:


> Pookie do you do your stretches before workouts? It helps. If you have persistent pain try yoga as a form of exercise instead of Bowflex. ( I know you were kidding in your previous post). As long as your blood is flowing and your muscles are stretching it *will* do you some good. And perhaps you could throw in a little cardio. nthego:



I do loads of stretching, honey I have to. My favorite one is to sit cross-legged on the floor and lean down until my upper body and head are completely flat on the floor. Then I put my hands behind my back and go up and down like that.

My hubby saw me put my foot behind my head and yelled to the dog, "Call 911! She's possessed!"

I have bad pain every day. I have rods and pins in my back and right hip but I keep on.

Um....time for a bath! YAY!

All joking aside, I ride my bike, get moving on the Bowflex, but holy crap I'm only maintaining!


----------



## Ameriscot

I couldn't resist hubby's lasagna last night so did have one serving plus lots of garlic bread.  Tonight will be leftover lasagna and leftover curry.  I'll skip the lasagna.  So calories should be under 1300 today.

Good workout at the gym this morning.  Tomorrow when our guests are gone I'll go back into my 'gym' and do the dumbbells, etc.  

Not getting on the scale.  Maybe in November.


----------



## drifter

Weigh-in Day:
Lost this week -  1 lb
Total Lost-       - 13lb
Lb. To Goal -   -  3 lb
Avg. Daily Calories- 1255
Comment: Onward To the goal, marching as to war.


----------



## Ameriscot

drifter said:


> Weigh-in Day:
> Lost this week -  1 lb
> Total Lost-       - 13lb
> Lb. To Goal -   -  3 lb
> Avg. Daily Calories- 1255
> Comment: Onward To the goal, marching as to war.



Good job Drifter!  Well done.


----------



## Ameriscot

Guests gone.  Had a few too many biscuits yesterday but otherwise pretty good.  Good gym workout so all was not lost.

1200 calories today.  Doing my home muscle workouts.


----------



## drifter

Thank you Ameriscot. Still a long way to go.


----------



## Ameriscot

drifter said:


> Tank you Ameriscot. Still a long way to go.



Same here.  But I'm staying away from the scale this time.  I can tell when I lose or gain without it.


----------



## drifter

"They don't know we're dogs on the internet."


----------



## Ameriscot

Woof woof.


----------



## Pookie

LOL! Aaaaaaarrrrroooooooooooooooooooooo!! Woof!


----------



## fureverywhere

Barkbarkbark ahWoooooooo! Yesterday I pushed it. My kid was waiting for me up at the dog park. The challenge was to make good time on a steep road. One of the FitBit charts tracks how much effort you put out there. Yellow bars and you were kind of puttering, green bars mean you were really challenging yourself. I had a whole block of green bars plus made my steps for the day.


----------



## Ameriscot

This wee dug (Scottish for small dog) is staying under 1300 cals today.  No workout as I've done one the last two days.  Gym tomorrow.


----------



## Ameriscot

Been to the gym this morning.  Calories will be under 1300.  Did my upper body dumbbell routines at home, and am about to do the lower/middle body muscle work.  

I can tell I've lost without using the scale.


----------



## drifter

I can tell I've gained without looking at the scale. I knew it this morning after a night of pasta prepared as only an Italian can. Fabulous old world bread; a little coffee, a little wine, cinnamon scones for dessert. I can tell.


----------



## Ameriscot

drifter said:


> I can tell I've gained without looking at the scale. I knew it this morning after a night of pasta prepared as only an Italian can. Fabulous old world bread; a little coffee, a little wine, cinnamon scones for dessert. I can tell.



Sounds yummy!!


----------



## Ameriscot

Under 1300 calories today.

Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike
5 mins rowing machine
10 mins elliptical - HIIT
5 mins treadmill - uphill
4 x 12 on 4 resistance machines
3 x 12 rope/pulley for triceps

Workout at home (upper):
11 routines with dumbbells - 3 x 12


----------



## Pookie

Awesome!

I looked at the Bowflex, dragged the bike out of the shed and rode for over an hour.


----------



## Ameriscot

Good job Pookie!


----------



## Ameriscot

Went to the gym again today.  Only cardio as I don't do small muscle work two days in a row.  

Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike
10 mins rowing machine
10 mins elliptical - HIIT
5 mins treadmill - uphill

This afternoon I will do my lower body workout in my home 'gym'.  Ankle weights, abs, legs, core, etc. 

Calories will be under 1300.

6 1/2 weeks to Thailand.


----------



## Ameriscot

Gym again today.  That's 4 times this week!  Tomorrow I will do my home muscle workouts - dumbbells, ankle weights, etc. 

Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike
10 mins rowing machine
4 x 12 on 4 resistance machines
3 x 12 rope/pulley for triceps

Calories today will be healthy again - under 1300.  Once a week I do a higher calorie day.  Consistently low brings results I don't want!


----------



## drifter

Weigh-in Day:
Lbs. Lost or Gained  -0-
Total Lost                13 lb.
Lbs. To  Goal             3 lb.
Avg. Daily Calories  1426
Comment: Although no closer to my goal, I am encouraged by no weight gained this week.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Pookie and Fureverywhere, way to go with the workouts and welcome to the log.  Ameriscot, looks like you didn't waste any time gettin back into the groove, I really admire your dedication to your health...kudos!  Drifter, sounds like you're doing great, holding steady is better than a gain, congrats on staying focused and losing the lbs.  

I haven't seen the inside of the gym for a long time now, and my bike is all dusty on my porch, haven't touched it.  I still take morning walks with hubby some days, but not everyday as I was doing.  The new pup has been running me ragged, we can't take him to the park for awhile, until all his shots are complete.  But at home he gets me up and out in the yard before dawn, training him with housebreaking.  I squat down, bend over and get up and down off the floor so much with him, that my legs feel like I've been working out...which is good. 

 Oddly enough, I've lost another pound anyway, and I have had ice cream and other stuff, but in moderation.  I haven't bought my Halloween candy yet, last year we had to replace a couple of bags because we pigged out, on crappy candy we don't even like that much.  Trying to avoid that this go-around.

Hope everyone here has a fun and healthy week ahead! nthego:


----------



## Pookie

Biking again...long ride this morning. 

Said hi to the BowFlex, then ignored it. Scooped litterboxes. Washed the car. Note to self: Pay brat down the street to wash car.


----------



## Pookie

Tiggy's idea of exercise.


----------



## drifter

Thank you, Sea B. I had guests this long weekend and all meals were taken out and you all know how restaurants are, they pile on the calories. So it's not surprising I'm up a pound and a half from Saturday's weigh-in weight. I hope to be back down to fighting weight by week's end and again pursuing that elusive goal.

I have an idea by the time Ameriscot steps on that scale again she will already be down to where she wants to be. Your next trip is coming up fast...

Welcome to the forum, Pookie.


----------



## Ameriscot

Don't think I did too much damage while in Inverness.  Yesterday had under 1300 calories.  Same today. Was too tired to go the gym yesterday.  I'll do my full upper and lower muscle workouts today.  

T minus 5 weeks and two days.


----------



## Ameriscot

drifter said:


> Thank you, Sea B. I had guests this long weekend and all meals were taken out and you all know how restaurants are, they pile on the calories. So it's not surprising I'm up a pound and a half from Saturday's weigh-in weight. I hope to be back down to fighting weight by week's end and again pursuing that elusive goal.
> 
> I have an idea by the time Ameriscot steps on that scale again she will already be down to where she wants to be. Your next trip is coming up fast...
> 
> Welcome to the forum, Pookie.



Thanks, Drifter.  Doubt I can reach my goal but if I get close I'll be satisfied.  I've worked out a serious plan on how not to gain while we are gone.  I always have good intentions when we take trips but it almost always fails.  However, this is for 3 months and I can't behave like I'm in holiday mode (oink).


----------



## drifter

Good luck, Ameriscot. Weight is hard enough to lose when you're working at it and trying hard. Off schedule in distant places may be a challenge. A plan will help but may test your resolve. Cheers.


----------



## drifter

Wt. lost           None
Wt. Gained      None
Total Wt. Lost- 12 lb.
Yet To Go -        3 lb.
Avg. Daily Calories- 1369
Comment: I feel like I'm marching in place.


----------



## Ameriscot

drifter said:


> Good luck, Ameriscot. Weight is hard enough to lose when you're working at it and trying hard. Off schedule in distant places may be a challenge. A plan will help but may test your resolve. Cheers.



I'll do better this time as we won't have any visitors like last time.  I am easily lead astray!  Last winter I did faithfully go to the gym and will do so this time - 3 mornings a week - dumbbells and cardio.  And we do a lot of walking.  Also we've bought an inflatable tandem kayak to take with us and we'll get a lot of use out of that.  We might buy a couple of cheap bicycles as well. 

I've written up a log and rules for myself correcting what I did last winter.  No muesli.  Instead I'll have 15g unsweetened pb on toast, yogurt and fruit for breakfast.  Bringing my food scale, and buying a scale when we arrive and I'll weigh myself every morning.  Beer only on workout days.  Black coffee instead of cappuccinos, mochas or ice cream coffee drinks.  2 treats per week.  Less fried rice dishes, less dishes made with coconut cream, less rice.


----------



## Ameriscot

drifter said:


> Wt. lost           None
> Wt. Gained      None
> Total Wt. Lost- 12 lb.
> Yet To Go -        3 lb.
> Avg. Daily Calories- 1369
> Comment: I feel like I'm marching in place.



Not gaining is always good!


----------



## Ameriscot

Was good yesterday but for some reason I got serious munchies while binge watching a series last night!  Will try to be good today but we are going to friends' house for dinner.  

Tried on my two bikinis for extra motivation.  Not bad.  But 5-7 more lbs would be good.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Glad you're holding steady Drifter.  Ameriscot, I admire you for even being able to wear a bikini, never mind look so good in one!  Been a one piece for me for quite some time now, my bikini days ended in my 30s.


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> Glad you're holding steady Drifter.  Ameriscot, I admire you for even being able to wear a bikini, never mind look so good in one!  Been a one piece for me for quite some time now, my bikini days ended in my 30s.



Well, my belly isn't flat and I wouldn't wear one elsewhere.  I like the freedom to wear one in Thailand because about 98% of women wear one, no matter what their size.  And I like not having a soggy one piece clinging to my middle.


----------



## SeaBreeze

My belly's nice and flat when I lay on my back.


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> My belly's nice and flat when I lay on my back.



LOL.  Mine too.  That's why last winter I posted a pic of myself floating in the pool on the forum. No belly at all!


----------



## Ameriscot

Under 1400 calories today.  

Gym:
30 mins spin bike
10 mins rowing machine
10 mins elliptical - HIIT
5 mins treadmill
4 x 12 on 4 resistance machines

Muscle workouts at home - both upper and lower body.


----------



## drifter

I actually reached my goal today, 185 pounds. I've lost three pounds this week but there have been extenuating circumstances. I've had chills and fever for two days and haven't eaten very much. I'm feeling much better and I will check my weight tomorrow and Saturday to see if it holds or is a fluke.


----------



## Ameriscot

Sorry you've been ill Drifter. Congrats on the goal.


----------



## drifter

Weigh-in Day:
Weight - 185.0
Lb. lost this week - 3.0
Total lb. Lost - 16.0
Avg. Daily Calories - Didn't count them
Comment: My goal was to weigh 185 pounds and this week I reached that goal. Weight wise I'm still a little heavy but no longer obese. I'd like to lose another ten pounds but will take a break from the strict regimen I have been operating under. I'm going to relax a few days, eat what my roommate puts on the table, and not think about calories. Since I started dieting last September I have lost forty-one pounds. That's not a huge amount for anyone serious about dieting, a little over three pounds a month, but for me it was a big accomplishment. Posting the Saturday weigh-ins and encouragement from Seabreeze and Ameriscot, and others helped boost my motivation so that I could keep on keeping on. Thank you.


----------



## Ameriscot

That's fantastic, Drifter!!  Well done!  :happy::thumbsup1:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ameriscot, kudos on keeping up with your weights, cardio and diet, you're a strong lady both physically and mentally! :coolthumb:  I haven't seen the inside of the gym for a long time now, my membership will run out the end of December, and I won't be renewing, as new owners took over and my fees will be much higher, too high to pay, especially if I rarely show up.   Up a pound this week, no exercise but getting up early and taking care of the puppy all day, not complaining, he's worth the time and effort. :love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Congratulations Drifter, I'm very proud of you and soooo happy you made it to your goal, losing 41 pounds since last year is a very substantial accomplishment! :applause2: Good that you're taking a bit of a break, well deserved! :love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot

Don't know what's happening. I'm good with the workouts but of course if I eat/drink too much I'm going to gain. Haven't been on the scale but don't need to. I'm a healthy size but my clothes are going to get too tight if I don't stop indulging. Guests in the house!  I'm going to be angry at myself when we get to Thailand if I don't stop right now!  I've only got 26 days!!


----------



## Ameriscot

Okay.  I'm determined!  Did my full upper and lower body muscle workouts today, and added in jump rope again since I don't have foot pain any more. Did 25 x 6 and 50 x 1 for a total of 200.  

Healthy calories today:  just under 1200.


----------



## Ameriscot

Was good yesterday as well - under 1200 calories, went to gym.

Today:
Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike
10 mins rowing machine
10 mins elliptical - HIIT

Muscle workouts at home, upper and lower body.

Calories today will be under 1200.


----------



## Ameriscot

The scale is going downward again!

Today's calories just under 1200.

Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike
15 mins elliptical - HIIT
4 x 12 on 4 resistance machines
3 x 12 rope/pulley for triceps


----------



## drifter

Ameriscot said:


> The scale is going downward again!
> 
> Today's calories just under 1200.
> 
> Workout at gym:
> 30 mins spin bike
> 15 mins elliptical - HIIT
> 4 x 12 on 4 resistance machines
> 3 x 12 rope/pulley for triceps




Congratulations, Ameriscot, it's often hard to turn a scale around, and get it going in the opposite direction, much like a big ship which don't turn on a dime. You've got it going your way again. 

I, on the other hand, would like to lose ten pounds off my fat self but I don't want to lose it like I lost the last sixteen pounds, I don't want the hassle or the struggle. What I am going to do is attempt to lose maybe a half pound a week or two. I'm going to make a commitment but don't want to work so hard. We'll see how it goes. My weight is holding steady at one eighty-five and that's what I'll start with come weigh-in day. Here's to happy sailing for the all of us.


----------



## Ameriscot

drifter said:


> Congratulations, Ameriscot, it's often hard to turn a scale around, and get it going in the opposite direction, much like a big ship which don't turn on a dime. You've got it going your way again.
> 
> I, on the other hand, would like to lose ten pounds off my fat self but I don't want to lose it like I lost the last sixteen pounds, I don't want the hassle or the struggle. What I am going to do is attempt to lose maybe a half pound a week or two. I'm going to make a commitment but don't want to work so hard. We'll see how it goes. My weight is holding steady at one eighty-five and that's what I'll start with come weigh-in day. Here's to happy sailing for the all of us.



Slow is the best way to lose, but I've got a deadline now since I was so over-indulgent on my US trip.  I am not an unhealthy weight by any means, but I feel more comfortable at a lower weight.  I want my clothes to fit comfortably and - maybe too much info - I feel much more comfortable when my bras and bikini tops fit comfortably.

I'm going to be at the beach in just over 3 weeks and I will be wearing my bikinis.


----------



## Ameriscot

Today's plan is under 1300 calories.  Doing my home muscle workouts for upper and lower - dumbbells, ankle weights, stepper, floor exercises.


----------



## drifter

Weigh-in Day:
To Begin The Beginning-
Weight to lose-10#
Pounds to Goal-10
Start Up Weight- 185.0
Comment: If I can, fine, if I can't I'll get over it.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Good for you Ameriscot, happy to hear your scale is headed in the right direction.   Drifter, you did so well in reaching your goal, I think you'll be successful in shedding some additional lbs., you're wise not to stress over it and go with the flow, you have what it takes to see more results, good luck to you!  Me, not going to weigh, I was up a pound last week and had some Ben and Jerry's ice cream yesterday, so I'm doing my last ten pound up and down thingy again, too boring to report here, not exercising except for walks on some days at the park.

Have a good week ahead everyone, stay healthy! nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks, SB.  

Really determined now!  The scale is nearly 5 pounds less than when we came back from Michigan.  I should be at goal by now, but..... I'll just keep going and being tough.


----------



## 911

As with most state police in the U.S. it is SOP that all Troopers must maintain their proper weight. IOW, weight must be proportionate to height. I still hold true to that thinking today.


----------



## Ameriscot

Forgot to get on the scale this morning before breakfast.  But I am definitely shrinking.   

Went to the gym this morning:30 mins spin bike
10 mins elliptical - HIIT
4 x 12 on 4 resistance machines

Will do my muscle workouts for upper and lower body shortly.  

Healthy menu under 1400 calories. 

We leave 3 weeks from today.  If I stay tough I will come very close to goal weight.


----------



## Ameriscot

Calories today: under 1300.  Husband and daughter are having the leftover veggie lasagna but it's too high calorie so I'm having something else.  

Seriously intense cardio workout at the gym today:  
30 mins spin bike
5 mins rowing machine
15 mins elliptical - HIIT
10 mins treadmill


----------



## Ameriscot

Todays menu:
B:  porridge/dried fruit/cinnamon/almond milk
L:  crackers and oatcakes w/hummous, yogurt, banana, 2 clementines
D:  veg chili & basmati rice, salad
Tea w/soy milk, coffee w/almond milk, low cal tonic water, herbal teas
Cals: 1295

Workout at gym: Needed to shop so cut it a bit short
30 mins spin bike
5 mins elliptical - HIIT
4 x 12 on 4 resistance machines

Workout at home:
dumbbells, ankle weights, floor exercises for just about every muscle


----------



## Ameriscot

Yesterday we took Ugandan daughter to airport.  Had lunch out.  Then had some beer and chocolate at home later.  Don't think I went much over 2,000, so not the end of the world.  

Today under 1300 healthy calories.  

Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike
15 mins elliptical - HIIT
4 x 12 on 4 resistance machines
3 x 12 rope/pulley for triceps

I will do the home muscle work tomorrow.


----------



## Ameriscot

I stuck to calories yesterday until after dinner.  Had a craving for the crackers I'd bought for guests.  They are now all gone.  No cheating today. Calories under 1300.

Doing my home muscle routines today.

Will be going into the city for hubby's birthday in a week so will indulge a bit.  We'll be spending the night and also I'll need a packet of M & M's or Maltesers for the cinema.  And on the night before we leave we are taking our friends out to dinner.  They will be checking on our house while we are gone and watering my plant.


----------



## drifter

If I was as busy as you are, Ameriscot, I don't think I could ever lose any weight. I wouldn't have time and couldn't discipline myself on the run as you do.

There is no exercise in my life other than what's required for living. The most and practically all the exercise I get is at the grocery market shopping and the drive there and back because I have a car with a clutch and a stick shift. 
And of course, I'm not not losing much.
\


----------



## Ameriscot

drifter said:


> If I was as busy as you are, Ameriscot, I don't think I could ever lose any weight. I wouldn't have time and couldn't discipline myself on the run as you do.
> 
> There is no exercise in my life other than what's required for living. The most and practically all the exercise I get is at the grocery market shopping and the drive there and back because I have a car with a clutch and a stick shift.
> And of course, I'm not not losing much.
> \



I find it fairly easy to be disciplined with exercise because I feel lousy when I don't.  But food is much tougher.  I gain when I travel which is the whole problem - we're always traveling.


----------



## drifter

Weigh-in Day:
Pounds Lost - 1/2 lb.
Pounds To Goal - 9 1/2
Avg. Daily Calories - To many
Comment: No sweets this week except fruit


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ameriscot and Drifter, you're both doing so well, it's uplifting just reading this thread.  I haven't done any exercise, and haven't even been weighing lately.  Eating some sweets and likely going uphill again with that last ten pounds, but at least I still fit into the pants I wasn't able to wear for so long.  

Drifter, great that you lost weight and are headed in the right direction, you've already come so far, I admire your determination, especially not being able to exercise very much.  I also drive a manual most of the time, and it does make you work your legs and arms much more than an automatic tranny.  I read somewhere that when seniors drive manuals, they also use their brains more than older folks who drive automatics all the time...makes sense to me.


----------



## drifter

The wife made a chicken pot pie for dinner tonight. I had a half serving, maybe a little less. She also made some hot fudge to pour over ice cream. I turn that down although it smelled wonderful. Had it been lunch instead of the seven-thirty dinner I would have had a big dip and covered it with the chocolate fudge. 1143 calories today. Hoping to be down another half pound this week.


----------



## Ameriscot

Drifter, well done on resisting the hot fudge!  You're tougher than me.  You're doing very well.

Tried on my second pair of REI nylon trousers with zip off legs which I'm bringing to Thailand.  Not too tight to button and zip, but too snug to be comfortable.  So my goal is for these to fit comfortably before we leave in 12 days. 

Yesterday I went to the gym then did my dumbbells workout at home.  Calories were under 1300.  

Today is under 1300 calories.  

Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike
5 mins rowing machine
15 mins elliptical - HIIT
10 mins treadmill uphill and speed

Workout at home:
lower body with dumbbells and ankle weights - abs, core, thighs, glutes, hips


----------



## Ameriscot

Gym this morning:
25 mins spin bike
15 mins elliptical - HIIT
4 x 12 on 4 resistance machines
3 x 12 on rope pull down

At home:
3 x 12 on 11 dumbbell routines for upper body

Menu: under 1300 calories

There a guy that just joined the gym a few weeks ago.  He looks to be about 80 or at least late 70's.  He's not heavy at all.  He does 60 minutes on the rowing machine, 60 minutes on the exercise bike, and time on other machines as well.  Impressive!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Drifter, I agree with Ameriscot, you're being very strong and doing very well, I'm impressed by your determination and happy to see your progress.   Ameriscot, you do great with your regular workouts, I'm sure your nylon pants will fit better when you head to Thailand.  I still haven't been to the gym, membership runs out at the end of December, and I won't be paying the inflated prices of the new management for another year...so, we'll see if I can keep some control over my weigh gain, despite the ice cream and other things I may indulge in this winter, I did good with the Halloween candy this year, so that helps.


----------



## Ameriscot

SB, you're strong to be able to resist Halloween candy in the house.  I have to just keep that stuff out of the house or I'm too tempted.  There is one ice cream bar left in the freezer from daughter.  I told hubby if he doesn't eat it tonight it's going out in the bin.


----------



## drifter

I have been donating my clothes to the Salvation Army and to Goodwill. This has been going on for several weeks. Today I did not donate anything. All my fat clothes are gone except one jacket which would work nicely ever a layered look should the weather get cold enough. I went shopping for new clothes. How fun to buy exactly what you want three sizes smaller than you have been wearing. I have always been a clothes hoss but those days were back when I was working. Now I'm not buying because I need something. I'm buying because I want this or that (and of course I don't want to run around in my Skivvies). It's a reward for a whole year of dieting.


----------



## Ameriscot

drifter said:


> I have been donating my clothes to the Salvation Army and to Goodwill. This has been going on for several weeks. Today I did not donate anything. All my fat clothes are gone except one jacket which would work nicely ever a layered look should the weather get cold enough. I went shopping for new clothes. How fun to buy exactly what you want three sizes smaller than you have been wearing. I have always been a clothes hoss but those days were back when I was working. Now I'm not buying because I need something. I'm buying because I want this or that (and of course I don't want to run around in my Skivvies). It's a reward for a whole year of dieting.



Congrats!  It's exciting to buy new clothes and give away the fat ones!  I gave away all my fat clothes about 4 years ago but kept my favourite pair of traveling trousers although they weren't the ones I wore at peak weight.


----------



## Ameriscot

Went to the gym again.  That's 4 days in a row and I'll go again tomorrow.  Scale went down again but not enough for me.  

Gym:
30 mins intense spin bike
15 mins interval training on elliptical

This afternoon I'll do my lower body workout - abs, thighs, glutes, core.


----------



## Agman

Ameriscot said:


> Went to the gym again.  That's 4 days in a row and I'll go again tomorrow.  Scale went down again but not enough for me.
> 
> Gym:
> 30 mins intense spin bike
> 15 mins interval training on elliptical
> 
> This afternoon I'll do my lower body workout - abs, thighs, glutes, core.


*​Your workouts are inspirational, Ameriscot.  I hit the Home Gym 4 days a week but not as hard as you do.*


----------



## SeaBreeze

Even though I haven't made any effort, I guess chasing after the pup is doing some good and balancing out my ice cream treats of late.  Weighed myself today and am one pound from goal, so not too much damage done.  Like Drifter, even if I reach my goal and keep it for more than one day  , I could really shed a few more pounds after that.  Even at goal I don't think I fit the standard BMI charts they have online, but I'm happy if my clothes just don't fit too tight (or not at all), and if I feel good.


----------



## Ameriscot

Agman said:


> *​Your workouts are inspirational, Ameriscot.  I hit the Home Gym 4 days a week but not as hard as you do.*



Thanks!  But you are working out, which is great!


----------



## Ameriscot

Did Day 5 of the gym this week!  And I am knackered.  3 days is my usual.  As I posted in my diet forum this morning I've noticed some of the wrinkles on my face are getting a bit deeper as I lose - specifically my 'marionette' lines.  layful:  I am a very healthy size and weight with the amount of muscle I have.  I think about 3 more pounds is the maximum I want to lose.  Vanity makes me want a wee bit smaller belly for my bikinis, and the scale is going down. 

Workout at gym:
30 mins spin bike
10 mins elliptical - HIIT
4 x 12 on 4 resistance machines


Workout at home for upper body:
11 routines with dumbbells - 3 x 12


----------



## drifter

My scale is definitely headed down but there's a chicken fried roadblock in the way, with hot rolls and a smidgen of gravy, french fries and a delightful salad. The scale is wavering.


----------



## fureverywhere

Proud of myself, after scoffing off a few days I'm back on track with FitBit. Basically you compile a friend list then use that to measure your active steps. Today I'm back to moving up the list. So maybe 300 friends and I drifted to the low 100's. Highest I've been is maybe 35? Time to get at least around 50. You have to have FitBit to understand but 50 out of 300 is darn good.


----------



## Ameriscot

Drifter, I understand the difficulty in resisting those!

Fur, we gave my stepdaughter a Fitbit for her birthday.  She loves it!  Well done to you!


----------



## Ameriscot

Scale still creeping downward.  Menu will be under 1300 calories again today. Lower body muscle workout at home - dumbbells and ankle weights, etc. 

Challenges coming up.  Hubby's birthday and we go to Glasgow tomorrow to spend the night.  Going to see a movie, out to dinner which will include a couple of pints of beer.  Then breakfast out on Monday morning and probably lunch.  The restaurant we enjoy has the calories on the menu, so I can choose wisely if I'm tough.  Got photos of myself on my phone in my bikinis.  Maybe I'll look at those before ordering.  

Next Saturday we are taking our friends out to dinner since we won't see them for 3 months.  And they will be checking on our house. We begin our trip a week from tomorrow - staying in the city Sunday night, then flight on Monday.


----------



## drifter

Weigh-In Day:


----------



## Agman

*Had a great workout in the Home Gym this afternoon on the bench press and tricep pulldowns.  I've got lifting goals for the first of the year and at this rate, it just may be a doable deal. Also have running goals for distance and time.  Hopped on my big tractor and moved some round hay bales around to feed the stock.  These cooler temps sure make it nice to work outside. It has been a great transition from summer to fall so far.    *


----------



## fureverywhere

Today I kicked butt. I measure against my friends list on FitBit. It's around 300 people of every age, gender, and activity level. Last week I wasn't trying too hard and I sunk to almost 200. Between yesterday and today I passed a hundred people whooohooo. The highest I've gotten in recent memory was the mid-thirties. That is a good feeling but it hurts.


----------



## Ameriscot

Well done Agman and Fur!

Gym today.  
spin bike - 30 mins
elliptical - 15 mins HIIT (interval training)
treadmill - 10 mins
rowing machine - 5 mins

I will do my lower body muscle work this afternoon.  Abs, butt, thighs, core, lunges, squats, ankle weight and dumbbells.


----------



## Agman

*Running for time and distance this afternoon.  With the temps in the mid 40s, I'll  be on the treadmill in the Home Gym rather than out on our dirt county road.  We've got some stormy weather headed this way for the end of the week.   *


----------



## Ameriscot

Go Agman!

Went to the gym this morning.  Doing my dumbbells for upper body this afternoon.  Planned to do another extra day at the gym tomorrow, but one of my thighs is very tight and achy and was tight last week as well after 5 days in a row of working out.  So I think I'd better rest tomorrow.  I'll do my final day at the gym on Friday and both upper and lower body muscle work.  I really don't want a knotted thigh when I've got to sit on planes for hours and hours. 

Food under 1300 calories today.


----------



## Ameriscot

Serious gym and home workouts yesterday. Went over calories last couple of days but not too bad. Dinner out tonight. Hotel tomorrow. Flight Monday. 

I have no rules when in transit but will try not to go totally overboard. Long flights require a bit of indulgence food and alcohol-wise.


----------



## Ameriscot

In transit now. Joining the gym in Thailand on Thurs and will be there when it opens at 7am Friday.


----------



## Ameriscot

Joined the gym today and I will be there at 7am when they open. Bought a scale today and will weigh myself every morning. I can feel that I gained some from my indulging while in transit. Today I started to behave food-wise. No beer or any alcohol today. Only on gym days and 2 max.

Breakfast: unsweetened pb on Rye, soy yogurt, tea with skimmed milk
Lunch: plain omelette and diet coke
Dinner: will probably have glass noodle soup with bits of pork, iced tea or water
Evening: diet coke or green iced tea

At lunch overlooking sea


----------



## Agman

Ameriscot said:


> Joined the gym today and I will be there at 7am when they open. Bought a scale today and will weigh myself every morning. I can feel that I gained some from my indulging while in transit. Today I started to behave food-wise. No beer or any alcohol today. Only on gym days and 2 max.
> 
> Breakfast: unsweetened pb on Rye, soy yogurt, tea with skimmed milk
> Lunch: plain omelette and diet coke
> Dinner: will probably have glass noodle soup with bits of pork, iced tea or water
> Evening: diet coke or green iced tea
> 
> At lunch overlooking sea
> 
> View attachment 24343



*Hope you like the gym.  Your diet seems very meager but as long as you are working out, getting good rest, and feeling real good then you've got a great combination.  I had one of my best upper body workouts today that I have had in a long time.  Will need that 102* temp hot tub out on the porch in the morning.  It don't get no better than this.*


----------



## Ameriscot

Agman said:


> *Hope you like the gym.  Your diet seems very meager but as long as you are working out, getting good rest, and feeling real good then you've got a great combination.  I had one of my best upper body workouts today that I have had in a long time.  Will need that 102* temp hot tub out on the porch in the morning.  It don't get no better than this.*



Thanks.  It's not a proper gym.  It's just the fitness centre at one of the resorts.  They have the full sets of dumbbells which is my main reason for going as I've worked too hard on my muscles to lose them.  For equipment all they have is elliptical, bike, treadmill.  I used it for the two months we were here last winter.  The problem is it is tooooo HOT. Much hotter and humid than it was last winter.  So when I left I mentioned it at reception.  I suggested the AC wasn't working properly and a fan would be nice as well.  So I'll see if it changes on Monday.

When I get back home I use my yoga mat and ankle weights and do abs, thighs, glutes and core.

I did eat light yesterday because I've been a pig.


----------



## fureverywhere

I have not been getting my steps in. But not like I was a couch potato. Sorted through son's room, demilitarized zone there. I think it just got away from him so I'm trying to help out. But each item of clothing, each piece of paper, shelving the books and begging the clothes under the bed to follow you to the washer. It's time consuming, plus online job applications and two days of heavy rain. Tomorrow I'm gonna get back out there again.


----------



## Ameriscot

Fur, cleaning a son's room is a workout!

Agman, well done on the workout.


----------



## Ameriscot

Gym:
dumbbells for upper body, lunges, squats, calf lifts.  3 sets x 10 each.
Home:
ankle weights for thighs. glutes.  Abs, core, pushups, triceps dips.  3 sets x 10 each.

Menu:
Brk: 1 toast w/pbj (unsweetened), soy yogurt, grapes, tea w/skimmed milk
Lunch & dinner:  Thai dishes but I've been skipping ordering rice and not ordering any fried rice dishes. 

Might have one beer since it's a workout day, but since I got on the scale this morning might skip beer for a while.  I'll skip any treats until I make progress on the scale.  Weighed myself this morning and I need to lose 8 to 10 lbs.


----------



## Agman

Ameriscot said:


> Gym:
> dumbbells for upper body, lunges, squats, calf lifts.  3 sets x 10 each.
> Home:
> ankle weights for thighs. glutes.  Abs, core, pushups, triceps dips.  3 sets x 10 each.
> 
> Menu:
> Brk: 1 toast w/pbj (unsweetened), soy yogurt, grapes, tea w/skimmed milk
> Lunch & dinner:  Thai dishes but I've been skipping ordering rice and not ordering any fried rice dishes.
> 
> Might have one beer since it's a workout day, but since I got on the scale this morning might skip beer for a while.  I'll skip any treats until I make progress on the scale.  Weighed myself this morning and I need to lose 8 to 10 lbs.


*Are you going to ride your bicycle as part of your physical conditioning program?  Seems like heavy traffic would present major problems, but was hoping you could find refuge in a bike park, trails, or rural areas.  *


----------



## Ameriscot

Agman said:


> *Are you going to ride your bicycle as part of your physical conditioning program?  Seems like heavy traffic would present major problems, but was hoping you could find refuge in a bike park, trails, or rural areas.  *



Calorie burning and conditioning would just be a bonus, just like when we ride at home.  No bike trails or bike parks here.  The island is almost all 2 lane road and almost always has a hard shoulder. Problem is motor scooters use the shoulder so cyclists have to share.  We would avoid riding in the busiest areas and would mainly stick to going south instead of north which has much quieter roads.  

We rent a car from the housing complex where we stay, but are considering just renting it this month and February, and using the bikes for transport for January.  We do quite a lot of walking here, but not in the middle of the day.


----------



## Ameriscot

Not a workout day.  Too much rain to do any walking.

Saturday

Menu:
B:  toast w/pbj, soy yogurt, grapes, tea w/skimmed
L:  spinach/salmon/cheese quiche, salad, green tea
D:  yellow curry w/potatoes & chicken, 1/2 portion rice
S:  apple


----------



## Agman

*Same here, Annie.  I got caught up with some college ballgames and the afternoon got away from me.  Tomorrow is different, though.  I plan to do sit ups until I puke or go blind...after working upper body, of course.  Got some big goals for the end of the year.  Have you been surf fishing yet?*


----------



## Ameriscot

Agman, I don't fish. But hubby might from our kayak. Don't know what he'll do with them. We are not doing any cooking since it is so cheap to eat out, although we have a full kitchen in our house.


----------



## Ameriscot

Bought a digital scale when we came and I'm down a bit more than 2 lbs since Friday.  I'm sure a wee bit of it is fluid loss, but I can feel that I'm shrinking.  

Gym day:  it is still far too hot as the AC is turned up too high.  So today I bought a fan small enough to fit in my backpack and I can plug it in right in front of where the dumbbell rack is.  At least the air will be moving.  Hate cutting workouts short because I'm too hot. 
3 x 12 of 11 routines for upper body using dumbbells
3 x 10 lunges, side lunges, squats, calf lifts using dumbbells
15 mins intervals on elliptical
Back at the house:  (with the AC on a fan blowing right on me!)
3 x 10 abs, bridge, planks, push ups, triceps dips
3 x 10 ankle weights - glutes, thighs

Menu:
B:  toast w/pbj, soy yogurt, tea
S:  Americano with the wee biscuits they give you at the coffee shop, finishing with a small glass of hot green tea they give you to 'cleanse the palate'
L:  scrambled eggs, toast, grapes, iced green tea
D:  some kind of curry I guess, with 2 beers since it's a workout day  :cheers:


----------



## Agman

*I share your sentiments about it being too hot to work out, Annie.  It is very counter-productive.  Had a great workout yesterday and looking forward to a good run today.*


----------



## Ameriscot

Agman said:


> *I share your sentiments about it being too hot to work out, Annie.  It is very counter-productive.  Had a great workout yesterday and looking forward to a good run today.*



Well done!

At home I have a room where I do my dumbbells, and muscle work and used to do Tae Bo and jump rope routines.  I leave the heat off in that room or have it on very low, and about 10 minutes into a workout I turn on the fan.  I used to jog but I'm too picky about the temp.


----------



## Ameriscot

Not a workout day today.  Just a walk to the beach and around the shops.  I'm trying to stick to MWF as workout days like I normally do at home.  

Menu:
Brk:  pbj on toast, soy yogurt, grapes, very small banana, tea, small cup of soy milk
Lunch:  scrambled eggs and toast
S:  Americano and small biscuits
Dinner: fried pork with veggies, shared some of hubby's veg fried rice, water
Snack:  watermelon


----------



## Agman

*Had yet another great lifting workout in the Home Gym this afternoon and some quality time out on the dirt county road for some road work yesterday.  Concentrating on the end of year objectives.  Taking fewer days for rest.  The hot tub helps.  Also the heavy supps make a big difference.  These conditioning programs really make me feel more energetic and this is good for the ranch work never stops.  *


----------



## Ameriscot

Well done Agman!  People have told me for exercise all I need to do it walk.  Not true!!  My muscle work is the most important to me.  I feel very fit and basically toned.  I do have some loose skin that isn't going to disappear as it's a result of weight loss.  

Bought a fan for the gym yesterday - 7 inch, so not huge but fits well in my backpack.  Wasn't perfect but having the fan pointed at me helped quite a bit.  Didn't feel like I was going to have heat stroke!  

This morning I was at the gym at 7am.  Did my usual workouts with the addition of 10 minutes on the treadmill.  Also my floor exercises at home.  I won't keep listing them because they are always the same.  I will list my food later.


----------



## Ameriscot

Menu today:
B:  toast w/pbj, yogurt, canteloupe, tea, soy milk
L:  glass noodle soup with pork - 1 beer
D:  vegetable fried rice - 1 beer
S:  bottle of vodka & melon, apple

Edit:  approx 12 oz bottle of vodka and melon!


----------



## Agman

*It was another beautiful day today and I spent some time on the county road with some road work.  Making progress a little at a time.  Need to increase the distance and lower the time.  Road work is definitely better than the treadmill.  There are some good forums for running seniors and they have great strategies on improvement.  *


----------



## Ameriscot

Agman, I tried running on a treadmill.  Can't do it.  I can power walk on it or walk at steep incline, but not run.  I used to jog, but I've given up because the weather in Scotland is not consistently dry enough.  And Thailand is far too hot.


----------



## Ameriscot

Sunny all day today, a bit more walking, but had to peel my clothes off!  Went swimming but very little was exercise, mostly just cooling down.  Not a gym day today, but back tomorrow.  I can feel myself losing even without the scale - especially around my middle.  Might even post a bikini pic in a couple of weeks....or not. 

Bought bikes today.  Having them delivered tomorrow.  

Menu:  a no alcohol day
B:  toast w/pbj, soy yogurt, 1/2 cup soy milk
L:  chicken sate w/peanut sauce, no rice.  Iced tea.
D:  some kind of curry most likely
S:  apple or watermelon


----------



## Agman

*Took a day off today from lifting weights and running, but not because of soreness or physical exhaustion.  My physio conscience was whispering in my ear that it was time to take a break.  Haven't been out in our far back pasture in quite a while, so I think I will hop on my dirt bike and ride around in this absolutely gorgeous weather.  Today is what my grandmother called a "bluebird day."  Glad that you are pleased with your trimming up a little bit.  I'm sure that you will find that good things will follow.  I would write a book about the results of my physical conditioning program these last 4 months but I think that no one would buy it because they would not believe it.  Glad you got a couple of bikes.*


----------



## Ameriscot

Agman, as recommended I only do small muscles every other day.  Large muscles I sometimes do more often.  Bikes arriving this morning.  Hope they are okay.  Not anything like our electric pedal assisted bikes, but they'll do for here.  

I'll do my log later.  Just had breakfast.


----------



## Ameriscot

Gym and home workout today - regular routines except that cardio was 15 mins HIIT on the elliptical, and 10 mins on the bike.  

Menu:
B:  pbj on toast, yogurt, apple
L:  6 prawns in tamarind sauce
D:  sweet green curry w/vegetables, shared some of hubby's rice - 1 beer
S:  12 oz vodka and melon alcopop


----------



## Agman

Ameriscot said:


> Gym and home workout today - regular routines except that cardio was 15 mins HIIT on the elliptical, and 10 mins on the bike.
> 
> Menu:
> B:  pbj on toast, yogurt, apple
> L:  6 prawns in tamarind sauce
> D:  sweet green curry w/vegetables, shared some of hubby's rice - 1 beer
> S:  12 oz vodka and melon alcopop



*Good report, Annie.  Had a great workout in the Home Gym today and am looking forward to some good road work tomorrow.  We continue to have wonderful weather.*


----------



## Ameriscot

Well done, Agman.  We need to try out our bikes today, but our two days of sun only could be gone.


----------



## Ameriscot

Rode our bikes 12 hot, sweaty, sunny miles.  

Menu:
B:  porridge/oatmeal w/raisins, canteloupe, soy yogurt, tea
S:  small piece of toast w/pbj after bike ride
L:  chicken curry on Thai noodles, cucumber, boiled egg
S:  felt I deserved a treat - caramel frappe - my plan is 2 treats/week, but I'll stick to 1 until I'm happy with weight - about 4 or 5 lbs.
D:  Early dinner and a bit full from frappe, so just had chicken sate w/peanut sauce

My treat for this week:


----------



## Agman

*Great job, Annie!  Once again you are providing inspiration.  Cycling in your environs would be comparable to the Houston area...mid 80s and real high humidity.  I set a new record on the bench press in the Home Gym yesterday and am going for time improvement on the county road today.  These small victories in the conditioning program mean a lot.  
*


----------



## Ameriscot

Well done, Agman.  It was tough cycling in the heat.  Hadn't really noticed all the hills here before!  At home it's never hot and I can rarely cycle without long sleeves.


----------



## Ameriscot

Oops, had another treat.  I was starving at lunchtime!  Had fries.  I will either skip a treat next weekend or just have one.  The scale is still going downward.  

B:  porridge/oatmeal w/raisins & soy milk, soy yogurt, fresh pineapple
S:  Americano w/small biscuits
L:  plain omelette & fries
D:  glass noodle soup with bits of pork
S:  maybe apple


----------



## Ameriscot

Gym and home workout this morning.

B:  porridge/raisins/soy milk, yogurt, toast
S:  coffee and small biscuits
L:  grilled cheese & small packet of crispy stuff (written only in Thai so not sure what it was but said 120 calories)
D:  fried pork w/veggies, 1/2 portion rice
S:  watermelon


----------



## Ameriscot

Short swim in the pool. 7 1/2 mile bike ride which sounds short, but it was hot and we had a couple of big hills.

B:  porridge/raisins/soy milk, yogurt, small banana, tea
L:  chicken wrap with ginger, lime leaves, shredded carrots and other veggie, Dragonfruit and 2 other fruits in a smoothie w/no added sugar
D:  probably pad thai with tofu or prawns
S:  canteloupe


----------



## Ameriscot

Gym:  


3 x 12 upper body with dumbbells - 11 routines
3 x 10 lunges, side lunges, squats, calf lifts
15 mins elliptical intervals
10 mins treadmill
Home:


3 x 10 abs, bridge, planks, pushups, triceps dips
3 x 10 w/ankle weights for glutes and thighs
Kayaking about 2 miles
Menu:


B:  porridge/raisins/soy milk, yogurt, toast w/spread and jam, tea
S:  Americano and small biscuits
L:  pad thai with shrimp, iced tea
S:  beer after kayaking to a beachside bar
D:  fried pork and veggies, large beer
S:  canteloupe

This is my coffee shop usual:  Americano (black), small biscuits, and a shot of green tea (to cleanse to palate)


----------



## Ameriscot

12+ mile bike ride - 1 steep hill, 1 moderately steep.  Short swim.


Menu:


B:  porridge/raisins/soy milk, soy yogurt, canteloupe, tea
S:  cappuccino & crunchy homemade chocolate chip cookie (very little fat if any, very little sugar - healthy cookie)
L:  plain omelette, shared a wee bit of hubby's veggie fried rice, 1/2 glass beer
S:  watermelon
D:  red curry soup with tofu, 1/2 portion rice


----------



## Ameriscot

Gym:  


3 x 12 upper body with dumbbells - 11 routines
3 x 10 lunges, side lunges, squats, calf lifts
15 mins elliptical intervals - too hot to do more cardio - AC wasn't on very low
Home:


3 x 10 abs, bridge, planks, pushups, triceps dips
3 x 10 w/ankle weights for glutes and thighs
Menu:


B:  porridge/raisins/soy milk, soy yogurt, pineapple, toast w/flora and jam, tea
S:  Americano & small biscuits
L:  chicken wrap and salad, mango smoothie
D:  probably fried pork with kale, beer  (the fried pork I get here is in very small amounts in bite sized pieces)
S:  12 oz vodka and melon drink


----------



## drifter

Starting over. Weighed 184.0 lb this morning. Hope to lose a few pounds over time. So here goes.


----------



## drifter

I am up three pounds over what I was several weeks ago. I did get a new scale. The old one just up and quit on me. I did give it a lot of use over the years. Good use and the old scale did help me shed a bunch of pounds. I hope the new scale works as well. How much weight do I hope to lose this go around? Really I don't know. I'm not very capable now days so whatever I do or attempt to do, I try to do in small chunks so it seems not so daunting or difficult. Maybe over the course of the next few months, I can lose six, eight, maybe ten pounds.This go around it's a project and I need a project, somethings to do and think about doing, so I'll say ten pounds as soon as it happens. We've been invited out to a late Easter lunch today. I'll try to eat responsibility. Cheers.


----------



## NancyNGA

Go for it drifter!  You got spunk.   :thumbsup:


----------



## drifter

Okay dear hearts and gentle people, got the heart attack out of the way and the latest lung exacerbation tended to so now its time to get down to business and make a showingWhen I signed on [the other day I weighed 184 pounds in my stocking feet. I did buy a new bathroom scale. I had an old Taylor forty dollar job bought back in the early nineties that just folded up its tent and quit on me. I walked into CVS the other day and bought the only scale in the house, a glass one with their name on it. This new job said I weighed 184 pounds so I punched that in as my starting weight this time around. I'm going to weigh in on Saturday Mornings the way Ameriscot started the weigh-in program back whenever it was, until I lose the required weight loss. I am still over weight and I will announce my weight loss intentions in the morning.


----------



## Bobw235

I had gained some weight while traveling recently, so it's back to counting calories and I've been working out.  Already down over 5 lbs this week.  Tonight I marinated some shrimp in a combo of blackberry ginger balsamic with olive oil, lemon juice and some spices.  Put on a salad.  Delicious!


----------



## drifter

Good job, Bobw. Five pounds this week is something to write home about if you were not already there. I lost forty something pounds last year and still need to drop a few more but I try to do it in smaller amounts. Hope you keep coming around posting your results.


----------



## drifter

Weigh-In Day:
Weight -  179.6 lb.
Wt. to Goal 9.6
Comment: I hope to drop to 170 lb., slowly
So that I might more easily keep it off.


----------



## Bobw235

I'm at 181.9 this morning, so almost to my goal.  Gym this morning for 15 minutes on the treadmill, 20 minutes of rowing, 20 minutes of weight training for the lower body.


----------



## drifter

We're almost the same weight. I used to exercise a bit but no longer Doctors have ordered none since my heart attack. But I'll manage to lose a few pounds by dieting and counting calories. I'd like to lose a few pounds but not much. Sounds lie you're on a path to finish strong. Good Luck.


----------



## drifter

Weigh-In Day
Weight  - 179.5
Wt. to Goal - 9.5
Comment - Losing only a few grams.


----------



## NancyNGA

drifter said:


> ...Comment - Losing only a few grams.



Have patience, drifter. (Of course you obviously have that already.)  In my experience weight often comes off in fits and starts---you go several days with nothing happening, then drop a whole pound.


----------



## drifter

I'll keep that in mind, Nancy.


----------



## mariana

Hope I am not too late to join in--just spotted this thread---I lost a stone on my own since Lent---but I have at least 2 more stone to go. I need some support--going through a difficult stressful time-it does not help !! 
I am following a Slimming worlds diet as best as I can.


----------



## drifter

Hi Marianna, this  used to be a most active site and some dropped off, others came on, I myself dropped off for a while to to health reason. I am still trying to lose a few pounds. Losing weight is not easy for most of us and we have to stay after it. I'm sure your diet is a good one but regardless we all need encouragement to stay hitched and resolved to continue on trying to lose a pound or two. Let me say welcome to you and even though we are few here I hope you continue to return as often as you like. It's easier and more fun to lose weight together. Cheers.


----------



## Ameriscot

I stopped posting on this thread as I seemed to be talking to myself.  

I've been on a free anonymous diet forum off and on for nearly 5 years.  I joined when I was 59 and wanted to be a nice size by my 60th birthday.  The support was very helpful.  I log my food and exercise there and there's a graph to show what we've lost and how much more we need to lose.


----------



## drifter

It did turn out that way. You were the inspiration for whatever success any of us obtained. I'm glad to see you have continued your pursuit of goals you have set for yourself. There's probably not enough committed souls to keep a forum like this going but it was a good thing for some long while. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Ameriscot

Glad I was an inspiration, Drifter!

As usual I gained while traveling like I always do.  When we came home after 3 months we both caught cold/flu on one of the flights.  So we sat around for about 3 weeks and I ate for comfort and didn't go to the gym.  Need to lose about 12 pounds now.  

I went to a gym 3 x week while we were gone (3 months) and we rode bikes a lot.  Wore bikinis although my belly wasn't flat, but everybody wears them there no matter what.  I also posted daily to the diet forum I mentioned, although I couldn't post calories as I had no way to calculate them.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Congratulations to everyone here who has lost weight and is taking good care of their bodies. :thumbsup:  It's been months since I posted, stopped my exercise routine at the gym completely, and only do daily walks now. 

 I had ten pounds that I wanted to lose and I did reach my goal, even went beyond a couple of pounds.  It's slowly creeping back as I've been enjoying things too much like ice cream, etc.  Will try to keep that under control and not do the usual yoyo routine with these ten pounds. 

 My goal weight still doesn't get me out of the overweight BMI margin, but I'm comfortable with it.  I have a new pedometer, so that may get me in the groove again to do some extra brisk walking at least.  My bike is getting very dusty on the back porch, need to take it out now and then too.

Keep up the great work everybody, stay happy and healthy! :love_heart:


----------



## mariana

Oh I thought it was still active---the latest posts were very current---I definately need encouragement  as i live alone--so grateful for any comments. Last week I actually put on half a pound--even though I had been keeping to the plan-and walking more than usual--but as I said, I was under a lot of stress---trying to overcome that now.   Thank you for your comments.


----------



## drifter

I'm trying to hold my weight down,  lose a few pounds if possible. I weigh practically every morning and my weight fluctuates back and forth between 185 and 181. I would like to get down to 170 but have been less motivated the past few months. Losing weight is something of a hassle and requires a degree of discipline I once had and am trying to regain. My observations over the years has led me to believe that losing weight is easier for men than it is for women. I plan To resume my efforts to drop a few pounds and will record my efforts here on Saturdays mornings. If no one shows up with an interest to do likewise I will record my successes and failures and talk to myself since I am becoming less social.


----------



## fureverywhere

Okay kids, I'm joining you...plus getting up to date on my FitBit profile. Back to work on my feet and getting Sophie out every night. The doc said my blood pressure is in a bad place. If I lose weight and get my girl out every night. My daughter takes Callie. He's pretty young and enjoys the run. Me and my Sophie, both gray and limping along...at a fast pace.


----------



## drifter

Okay, I stepped on the scale this a.m. and weighed 175.0. I have amended my goal. My goal is now, 174.0 pounds


----------



## SeaBreeze

drifter said:


> Okay, I stepped on the scale this a.m. and weighed 175.0. I have amended my goal. My goal is now, 174.0 pounds



Congratulations on your weight loss Drifter, and kudos for setting a new one pound lower goal.  I'm back to square one, not obese but need to lose ten pounds again.  I could if I really try, but I haven't had the desire for awhile.

I gained weight as usual during the last holiday season, but this year I wasn't able to lose it so easily as I used to.  Normally when I go on camping trips and do extra hiking and related exercise, I would drop up to five pounds without even trying in a couple of weeks, well these past camp trips that hasn't happened.

I am still enjoying the foods I like, not sure I want to give anything up at this point, have a Lemon Mousse cake with raspberry filling in the fridge from a very good bakery.  I do try and limit my servings to a degree, and I do a lot of house and yard work, plus take my dog on walks daily 2+ miles.

I'm kind of accepting my weight at this point, I won't let it get any higher or buy bigger clothing.....still looking to keep a bit of a check on it.


----------



## drifter

Hi, SeaBreeze, I think eventually we do reach a point where the struggle and hassle of closing weight is not worth the few pounds we might lose. We have about forgotten how to cook and eat what's easy to fix. Periodically I will fast seventeen hours of a day, say fom a three pm lunch until a nine or nine-thirty breakfast.  I'm where I want to be, weight-wise. I'm to the point now most of my pants bunch up at the waist when I tighten my belt to keep them up or I need suspenders.


----------



## SeaBreeze

It's great when your pants loosen up for you, I have some jeans that I can't comfortably wear right now.  I don't like to buy a bigger size though, rather adjust my weight.


----------

